# Battlefield 3



## RCuber (May 1, 2012)

This is a separate thread from the main thread here. I Created this thread as we where not able to keep track on how many BF3 players are there in TDF. here we can share our favorite servers as well as plan casual rounds against each other. There are plenty of servers which are empty and we can team up and play together in those servers. 

TDF Platoon Link Apply here to join  


List of TDF players with their username and Battlelog links(list not in any order). 

Active Players


1RCuber
RCuber2ManiDhillonCPQR3tanmaymohantanmaymohan4DeSmOnD dAvIddesmondsavio5nomad47agent_tashi6anirbanddancientMariner147Hrishirishikeshsharma 8PasapaPasapaa
 

Older Players


Spoiler




1RCuber
RCuber2hellknighttarun_hellknight3Faun psygiest4cyborg47 cybobf35DigitalDudePhotonAttack6Tachyon1986TTachyon19867icogbullet5008s18000rpmSanW109Arsenal_Gunnersgunnersaurus110NVIDIAGeekGunslinger_Geek11sunnyhjsunnyhj12desiJATTdesiJATT93 13JojoTheDragonJojoTheDragon14shivam24chestno4015iittopperrandomlock16NipunGhostNipun17SunET0rN4D0-SuNnY18Krishna8-SkyRaider-819Reaper_vivekXxX-Keviv-XxX/20healerneilPI-I4Nt0M21aaronbrakoaaronbrako22macho84mondenath23DavidboonGoldenfragger24SlashDKDK-xxx-25baccilusbaccilus26CrimeAssassinCrimeAssassin27Scorrel3V0X28sync_ninesync_nine29matkop3matkop330Morpheusmpheus31akkies_2000gabhru32sriharsha_madinenisriharsha8733soumo27SoumojitC34Saumil996savvyflakkyman35rohit3221rohit322136suyash24seveniSuyash37rajesh.sIndianRambo38Third Eyeteracore1239motorazor143cybertechie12340rahul18348lazyslob198341UnknownGolem_susheel42Unknowngothikprincy43Unknowncanuj144UnknownxXAJ_RaWkErXx45UnknownSkidRed46panwala95blackopsxfx47sxyadiiad1z48CommanderShawnzerBlackhanddeva49kapilove77HandsomeKapil50hearthackerparadise_buster51dan4u dan4u66652arijitsinhaArijitSinha53Thundervpcmak54icebagsxPinEAppLeJuicEx55sam142000sam14200056chrisBizHat57SumonpathakSumonpathak58theserpentcommanderserpent59Superayushayush98765 - PS360Digital FraggerGlobalOffensive61digit1191dragon_aoD62avinandan012avinandan01263nikku_hot123nikku_hot12364007D3villl64Allu AzadAlluAzad65abhidevRockyat66NerevarineStormfrost167kunalhtkunalht68rock2707rock2707



*Unknown - Players in TDF Platoon , but cannot verify TDF Usernames.. if you know any of them then please let me know
*Please let me know your correct ID so that I can update this post. * 

Those applying for TDF Platoon, please mention your ID in this thread. without this we wont accept the request. 

If you do not want to be included in this list then please let me know, I will remove it 

If you want to share your favorite servers please do so in this thread. 

*** [DRAFT] Battlefield 3 Low Latency Servers List  ***



BF3 Size in GB
BF3 Standard Edition game - 15GB
Back to Karkand DLC - 4GB
Close Quarters DLC - 2.5GB
Armored Kill DLC - 3.7GB
Aftermath DLC - 3.8 GB

Battlelog has a Mobile site too - *m.battlelog.com/




s18000rpm said:


> Newbies, see this pictorial for 'how to browse for servers'
> 
> *i.imgur.com/GX9cy.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## SunE (May 1, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I'll be joining in about two weeks when I buy me a new PC (and of course BF3  ). BTW nice thread. I actually was following the main thread for some time and did actually want a list of all the players so I can quickly add you guys when I start playing.


----------



## Faun (May 2, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I thought that sin chan avatar was someone 12 year old


----------



## hellknight (May 2, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

LOVED the round with aaronbrako, RCuber & Psygeist.. Aaronbrako got MVP.. congrats to him..

Check out the battlereport..
Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3


----------



## RCuber (May 2, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

We can share our battle report in the forum.. Like hellknight did right now... 
so nowonwards we will share the reports with you guys 

Too bad my day was not good today  multiple power failures, and bad K/D ratio...


----------



## desiJATT (May 2, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Guys no one has any good Veteran Statuses? Only PhotonAttack  has 5. Rest all are 1 or 2. Haven't you guys played any Battlefield game earlier?


----------



## Tachyon1986 (May 2, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



hellknight said:


> LOVED the round with aaronbrako, RCuber & Psygeist.. Aaronbrako got MVP.. congrats to him..
> 
> Check out the battlereport..
> Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3



You guys played that late? Must have a lot of free time o.o


----------



## s18000rpm (May 2, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

We got 32 players?
Wow, we should MP this weekend, together.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 2, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Faun said:


> I thought that sin chan avatar was someone 12 year old



You are not the first to think that.

Dolan duck avatar on the other hand..


----------



## Faun (May 2, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



desiJATT said:


> Guys no one has any good Veteran Statuses? Only PhotonAttack  has 5. Rest all are 1 or 2. Haven't you guys played any Battlefield game earlier?


Yeah, left BF Bad Company 2 at level ~24. 




Tachyon1986 said:


> You guys played that late? Must have a lot of free time o.o


Yes, only at night.


----------



## RCuber (May 2, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



s18000rpm said:


> We got 32 players?
> Wow, we should MP this weekend, together.



31, there was a typo in the middle of the list  , well it will be 32 after SunE joins the list 

EDIT: PM Sent to contacts whose status is TBV..


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 2, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I'm Gunslinger_Geek.


----------



## ithehappy (May 2, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I usually don't play online.


----------



## aaronbrako (May 2, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



ithehappy said:


> I usually don't play online.



You're missing out


----------



## s18000rpm (May 2, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Faun said:


> I thought that sin chan avatar was someone 12 year old



you are talking about 12 yr olds' avatar???
look at yours man. 




btw, its S*h*in Chan.
----------------------------------
currently playing here-
*battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/serv.../MyB-LAV-Hypernia-MY-SG-Server-FAST-VEHICLES/


----------



## RCuber (May 2, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Currently playing.. me, hellknight, s18000rpm and gunner..


----------



## ithehappy (May 2, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



aaronbrako said:


> You're missing out


Hm, I think i should play, it's fun right? But i don't know how to create/join multiplayer server and also,


Spoiler



My game copy isn't.....you know..


----------



## Faun (May 2, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



ithehappy said:


> Hm, I think i should play, it's fun right? But i don't know how to create/join multiplayer server and also,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Buy it dude, it's totally for the mp.


----------



## s18000rpm (May 2, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

fffffuuuuu
Game disconnected: something went wrong.

wow, now that was a proper MP with tdf platoon.
lets play some more


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Some good games today.Got Rcuber's chopper with the tank there


----------



## RCuber (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Some good games today.Got Rcuber's chopper with the tank there


yea that was good.. still the guys are playing.. power failed again at my place  .. reconnecting now


----------



## Faun (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

fun was had, uncle dolan.


----------



## RCuber (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Ok good rounds today. 10 rounds in total.... 4-5 guys in one team and another 2-3 in the opposite team.. 

here are the battle reports.. 

Siene 1
Siene 2
Firestorm
Casipan Border 1
Caspian Border 2
Kharg Island 1
Kharg Island 2
Damavand Peak 1
Damavand Peak 2
Metro - I was actually playing on the loosing side.... but got disconnected.. joined later and was in the winning team  

Im getting a mike tomorrow  for Party Chat..

EDIT: I took aaronbrako's dog tag


----------



## aaronbrako (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Charan said:


> I took aaronbrako's dog tag


Of all the places to be knifed... the tunnels in damavand !
My revenge will be sweet


----------



## Faun (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

not oily enough


----------



## hellknight (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Operation Metro is Charan/RCuber's home turf.. No one can beat him there.. I don't like Metro.. I like open air maps where I can raise hell with my Javelin


----------



## RCuber (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



aaronbrako said:


> Of all the places to be knifed... the tunnels in damavand !
> My revenge will be sweet


Ill watch my back 



Faun said:


> not oily enough


LOL I have played with that guy before  



hellknight said:


> Operation Metro is Charan/RCuber's home turf.. No one can beat him there.. I don't like Metro.. I like open air maps where I can raise hell with my Javelin


I dont play other maps as the squad usually will not be playing the objectives.. 

now thats not the case.. we can squad up and PTFO  thats what I like.. 
I usually play only as infantry and PTFO.. so keep that in mind..


----------



## Reaper_vivek (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

MY IGN is XxXKevivXxX, I was in a hurry the day I got BF3..Want to change my origin ID but that page is always under maintenance...Count me in..


----------



## RCuber (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Reaper_vivek said:


> MY IGN is XxXKevivXxX, I was in a hurry the day I got BF3..Want to change my origin ID but that page is always under maintenance...Count me in..


cannot find you.. can you please give me the link to your profile?


----------



## Reaper_vivek (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

XxX-Keviv-XxX - Battlelog / Battlefield 3


----------



## RCuber (May 4, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Members list updated...

There are frequent power failures at night in my place
pc gets reset whenever im gaming and the power fails :{


----------



## Scorrel (May 4, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Add me --*battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/3V0X/
IGN-- 3V0X


----------



## hellknight (May 4, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Me, aaron & gunnersaurus raised hell and won!!

Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3

Another report.. Here Me, aaron & psygeist raised hell, blocked their supply line & blew up loads of their tanks.. 

Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3


----------



## Faun (May 4, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

gaemplay went bitter than aspected.


----------



## sync_nine (May 4, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

feel free to add me to the list


----------



## healerneil (May 4, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Operation Metro on Rush is OK...in 64 player conquest, your ears start paining with the grenades and missile launchers..LOL! But thanks for the initiative to add everyone on TDF...will be fun to know and play with all you guys!


----------



## Faun (May 4, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^yeah, but without explosives, Operation Metro is damn good.

I don't always rush but when I do, I make sure it's a conquest.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 4, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Can't see one good thing about that map except you get lots of kills.I only play it if it comes up in rotation, but it turns into a spamfest 90% time.Same with point B in Grand Bazar.Should get CoD if close quarters combat suits your tastes.
Also 1000 ticket Metro servers are an abomination.

All in my humble opinion ofcourse.


----------



## Faun (May 4, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Can't see one good thing about that map except you get lots of kills.I only play it if it comes up in rotation, but it turns into a spamfest 90% time.Same with point B in Grand Bazar.Should get CoD if close quarters combat suits your tastes.
> Also 1000 ticket Metro servers are an abomination.
> 
> All in my humble opinion ofcourse.



It's ok, you are talking about the ones with explosives on roids.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 4, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Huge spaces and vehicles make a significant portion of the Battlefield experience which is missing in Metro.


----------



## RCuber (May 4, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Scorrel said:


> Add me --*battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/3V0X/
> IGN-- 3V0X





sync_nine said:


> feel free to add me to the list



Updated


----------



## sync_nine (May 5, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Had a nice session with charan and sunny on knife only TDM on khargh island
Here is the battle log report 
Battlelog / Sign in

Sent from my Windows Phone.


----------



## slashragnarok (May 5, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Regarding Battlefield 3. Do I need to install all the patches released till date if I am installing from DVD? Or does the latest patch take care of the previous patches? I do have Origin installed as I had bought FIFA 12. Thanks.


----------



## Faun (May 5, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



slashragnarok said:


> Regarding Battlefield 3. Do I need to install all the patches released till date if I am installing from DVD? Or does the latest patch take care of the previous patches? I do have Origin installed as I had bought FIFA 12. Thanks.



it's total 15.4 GB. without karkand expansion pack


----------



## slashragnarok (May 5, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Holy mother of God! Why don't they just include the patches in the latest DVDs. And does it mean I have to download each and every patch? Is the Karkand expansion pack free?


----------



## desiJATT (May 5, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



slashragnarok said:


> Regarding Battlefield 3. Do I need to install all the patches released till date if I am installing from DVD? Or does the latest patch take care of the previous patches? I do have Origin installed as I had bought FIFA 12. Thanks.



Usually the latest patch is a compilation of all the earlier patches. If it was not, you will end up patching a game for months IF you buy it an year later 



Faun said:


> it's total 15.4 GB. without karkand expansion pack



The total game is 15 GB, the patch will be around 4-5GB.



slashragnarok said:


> 1. Holy mother of God! Why don't they just include the patches in the latest DVDs.
> 
> 2. And does it mean I have to download each and every patch?
> 
> 3. Is the Karkand expansion pack free?



1. They can't.

2. No.

3. No, you have to buy it IF you have the standard edition of the game. If you've got Limited Edition, then you're good to go with B2K.


----------



## slashragnarok (May 5, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Okay. thanks for the reply. My installation is almost done. Now to start patching.


----------



## desiJATT (May 5, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ Great, i'm still waiting for my build to arrive this Friday, and then, I'll join ya all


----------



## slashragnarok (May 5, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Okay so here's the deal. Origin starts downloading a 4.5 Gig patch and I see there's a patch that was released on 29.03.2012. It's 1.4 GB. If I can manually install this 1.4 GB patch does it mean I don't have to dl the 4.5 Gig patch?


----------



## RCuber (May 5, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



slashragnarok said:


> Okay so here's the deal. Origin starts downloading a 4.5 Gig patch and I see there's a patch that was released on 29.03.2012. It's 1.4 GB. If I can manually install this 1.4 GB patch does it mean I don't have to dl the 4.5 Gig patch?



no.. there is no manual installation .. EA forces you to use origin to update the game.

EDIT: Karkand is not free.


----------



## slashragnarok (May 5, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Then you need to see this.

FalconEvo  BattleField 3 Manual Update – 29.03.2012

If only someone would upload their 4.5 GB update folder.


----------



## RCuber (May 5, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



slashragnarok said:


> Then you need to see this.
> 
> FalconEvo  BattleField 3 Manual Update – 29.03.2012
> 
> If only someone would upload their 4.5 GB update folder.



I have seen that.. but the actual part is getting the update from friends..


----------



## slashragnarok (May 5, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Well looks like ppl have actually uploaded their files. But I'm not sure how patching actually occurs. Can someone please explain how patching is actually done?

I mean is the downloaded patch used to modify game files? Then at the next update is the new patch used to remodify the files?


----------



## s18000rpm (May 5, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

just run FOrigin & let it update the game for you, or ask some kolkata guy  to give you the update.(dvd)

btw, ask these non MP related queries here - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/137117-battlefield-3-discussion.html


anyone for mp party today? 
at what time?


----------



## hellknight (May 6, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Five 1km+ headshots.. loved the round..

Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3


----------



## DigitalDude (May 6, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

that 64p instant vehicle respawn server was total chaos.

lets play on some 32p conquest large server which does not have instant vehicle respawn.


_


----------



## hellknight (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I love this server & I had an awesome round.. Played with fellow snipers

Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3


----------



## RCuber (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



hellknight said:


> I love this server & I had an awesome round.. Played with fellow snipers
> 
> Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3


you got best recon


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I can't snipe for sh1t  Even if I work my arse off doing the recon job,I end up mid-bottom of the table without the kills.

Edit: Someone has got the Gooby avatar in that battle report.Going to befriend him


----------



## s18000rpm (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Gooby pls.

Is b2k worth 600?


----------



## RCuber (May 7, 2012)

s18000rpm said:


> Is b2k worth 600?


well its good, and the destruction is the best I have seen, on the other hand I have hardly played those maps 
you can check the game play on youtube

Btw.. Guys we have to play 4v4 squad rush ..


----------



## Faun (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



s18000rpm said:


> Gooby pls.
> 
> Is b2k worth 600?



yes, maps are classic.


----------



## s18000rpm (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

one of my best session 
Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3
best vehicle score


----------



## RCuber (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



s18000rpm said:


> one of my best session
> Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3
> best vehicle score



your team lost by 3 tickets.. thats close man.. I remember winning by 1 ticket


----------



## s18000rpm (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

ya, was really great match, both team evenly matched.
lets have two squads from now on, & make it private.


----------



## Faun (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5160/7003821856_582ae4af36_z.jpg

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5111/7149905331_5028c942fe_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7233/7003805446_ed008f84e3_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7120/7149890639_7e9b0d9410_z.jpg

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5467/7003793222_61500fd890_z.jpg
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5040/7003795000_2f17c69ef6_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7058/7149877433_5a5d52506d_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7065/7149875353_b560f70f47_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7051/7003765298_4f187ae213_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7273/7003753590_cbb13d7466_z.jpg

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5459/7149827725_421bb139a3_z.jpg

that glare
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5275/7149821825_b67627569a_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8018/7003728774_cf0f63e15a_z.jpg

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5072/7149792709_a4d2f9723f_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8028/7149789527_607cbc4dd7_z.jpg

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5080/7149757261_5d684c11c0_z.jpg
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5120/7149761417_b7d24a342c_z.jpg


----------



## RCuber (May 8, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ lol two of those pics feature me in the killfeed .. me getting killed of course


----------



## s18000rpm (May 8, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Battlefield Friends - Join The Battle - YouTube

[YOUTUBE]Z_J04GRYfBQ&list=SL[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DigitalDude (May 8, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^^ all the BFF episodes are laugh riots 


_


----------



## RCuber (May 8, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Please stand in line while waiting for jets


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 8, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



s18000rpm said:


> Gooby pls.
> 
> Is b2k worth 600?



Depends. 

Absolutely, if BF3's ye'r first BF. Not so if you've played BF2.


----------



## sunnyhj (May 8, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

just finished a knife only TDM, In that someone got over 200 kill!!

Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3


----------



## Faun (May 8, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I was lying in the open field and pretended I was a carrot.


----------



## s18000rpm (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> Depends.
> 
> Absolutely, if BF3's ye'r first BF. Not so if you've played BF2.



i havent played bf2. i'll gt it once the new dlc is launched. discount


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Not interested in close quarters.Will definitely buy armour kill DLC which will come later.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Not interested in close quarters.Will definitely buy armour kill DLC which will come later.



Same here. Not interested in a CoD-clone.


----------



## hellknight (May 10, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Combat efficiency ribbon, Accuracy ribbon, Sniper rifle ribbon, Ace squad ribbon & above all Best Recon award. Oh yeah.. 

Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3

BTW, I was kicked by the admin in the beginning of the round for sniping him from my base when he was at his base.. 1 km+ shot. He called it baseraping


----------



## Faun (May 10, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> Same here. Not interested in a CoD-clone.



Tacticool flash light sets it apart.


----------



## Krishna (May 10, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

i am also the member of TDFIndia on Battlelog...
My user id is Krishnas096..


----------



## RCuber (May 10, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Krishna said:


> i am also the member of TDFIndia on Battlelog...
> My user id is Krishnas096..



Updated.. I was PMing the wrong Krishna


----------



## hellknight (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Got 2, 1263m sniper headshots from M98B in Operation Firestorm. Unfortunately, the ISP provider went nuts so couldn't provide the stats. But you can see that in Friend Leaderboards.

Last night was fun.. Came back early from the office. In the following game, I played as an AA driver & blew up loads of aircrafts.. 

Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3


----------



## RCuber (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

ok two days I couldn't play properly.. im up for couple of rounds today.. 

Squad up Team TDF!!!!!1


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Are there any good battlefield 3 online servers in India?


----------



## RCuber (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



NoasArcAngel said:


> Are there any good battlefield 3 online servers in India?


There are none physically hosted in India.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Giving AN 94 another try.Surely the last assault unlock must be good.


----------



## s18000rpm (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3
my best game yet. 

Mvp 2


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 12, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

So what like the games you guys play are hosted on your internet connections?


----------



## desiJATT (May 12, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Now updating the game. Will probably join you guys tomorrow. Sad I had to send back my 1080p monitor back for replacement. Will have to settle for 1360x768 resolution for another 2 days


----------



## DigitalDude (May 12, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Giving AN 94 another try.Surely the last assault unlock must be good.


take a m26 mass or auto pistols like g18/93r along with it for close combat situations.

an-94 and kh2002 are like sniper rifles for long range. the single shot mode is very accurate for taking out snipers.


_


----------



## hellknight (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Hell yeah.. best engineer. Soflam and Javelin FTW!!!

Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3

Best round we ever played. Me, RCuber & aaronbrako.. Again I got best engineer 

Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3

Lost by a little bit..


----------



## RCuber (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^ yep ..its was pretty epic.. we were controlling C & D on kharg.. but I dont know how on earth we started loosing other flags.. we were one short in our squad.. else it would have been won easily..


----------



## hellknight (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

And in the next game I got best recon.. BEST DAY EVER!!

Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3


----------



## sync_nine (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I'm back from my vacation.....its time to pwn some nubs


----------



## SunE (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ Don't worry about having a player less anymore.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/155575-advice-45k-pc-2.html#post1649927
Look at item number 9


----------



## healerneil (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Hey guys..would anyone be interested in having a friendly scrim with my clan? Our Asian section has just set up..and most of us are casual players....if any of you are up for it, just hit me up on battlelog..and we can work out a schedule


----------



## RCuber (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



healerneil said:


> Hey guys..would anyone be interested in having a friendly scrim with my clan? Our Asian section has just set up..and most of us are casual players....if any of you are up for it, just hit me up on battlelog..and we can work out a schedule



im fine


----------



## desiJATT (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Played for the first time after a time gap of 5 months  Here's a screen 

*img221.imageshack.us/img221/2297/bf32012051301401737uc.png

*img9.imageshack.us/img9/45/bf32012051301180821.png

Now looking for a good Indian clan, which plays Teamgame, and stays always in contact through Mumble or TeamSpeak.


----------



## iittopper (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

origin id/soldier name - Randomlock


----------



## RCuber (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



iittopper said:


> origin id/soldier name - Randomlock


updated...


----------



## hellknight (May 14, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

One of the best rounds I've ever played.. 

Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3

Got Best Recon

Got best recon again.. 

Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3


----------



## rahul18348 (May 14, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

need to ask you guys which servers do you play on? and also what kind of ping do you get on them. i'm on bsnl broadband (in bilaspur, chattisgarh). i don't get a ping lower than 200ms in any of the european servers. what can i do to get lower pings


----------



## SunE (May 14, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ 200 pings on European or American servers is pretty normal as it actually takes that much time for data packets to reach the destination. Internet data packets travel through fibre optic cables which provide about 70% of the speed of light. So it is geographically and scientifically impossible for data packets to reach thousand of miles away in much less than 200ms. Get it?


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^i get less than 200 pings in European servers. Everrywher else its above 200-300.


----------



## SunE (May 14, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Yes you can get a little less than 200. You must be getting around 170-180 right?


----------



## rahul18348 (May 14, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

*but is BF3 playable with 200-300ms ping?* if not then what is the point getting killed repeatedly and wasting tickets just because the other guy has a better connection.


----------



## RCuber (May 14, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

yes.. I get 190+ on European Servers.. playable up to 300ms.. lags/rubberbanding after 350+


----------



## hellknight (May 15, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

That was SPARTA.. The biggest, baddest & the bloodiest Rush Mode I ever played in Battlefield 3. Had fun with Rcuber, Aaronbrako & Psygeist.. 
Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3


----------



## RCuber (May 15, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



hellknight said:


> That was SPARTA.. The biggest, baddest & the bloodiest Rush Mode I ever played in Battlefield 3. Had fun with Rcuber, Aaronbrako & Psygeist..
> Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3



Yea, we defended the last M-COM like the world was coming to a end


----------



## hellknight (May 15, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^Yeah. that was the most intense battle ever. I'm going to get Close Quarters DLC after seeing that.. BTW what will be the price of that?

My team lost by a huge margin but still got Best Recon 
Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3


----------



## desiJATT (May 15, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Guys I am starting a clan in BF3 soon. I want players who are good team players, and should always play with their Mumbles connected with other clan mates. I have been administrating clans since 4 years, right from Counter Strike 1.6, Source, Modern Warfare 2, BFBC2 and now in BF3. The clan will also have a server running soon, and will require the clan members to pool for the same. For those of you interested, PM me on the forum, or add me on Origin/Battlelog *desiJATT93*.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 15, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



rahul18348 said:


> *but is BF3 playable with 200-300ms ping?* if not then what is the point getting killed repeatedly and wasting tickets just because the other guy has a better connection.



I find the game isn't worth playing beyond 225.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 15, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Anyone planning on hosting a BF3 Server in INDIA? maybe buying the game and then pwning all the guys on the forum will make sense


----------



## Faun (May 15, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> I find the game isn't worth playing beyond 225.


Fortunately it's still not as bad as half a second latency.


----------



## RCuber (May 16, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

All the kids are asleep now


----------



## hellknight (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I'm alive.. Just got back from the office? Get your arse online right now soldier


----------



## Reaper_vivek (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

MyB/LAV Fragnetics.com MY/SG Public Server - Server Browser - Battlelog / Battlefield 3

Found this awesome server..pings ranging from 100 - 120..Rush mode xD


----------



## g_suresh_mps (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Guyz I installed this game and completed it on my desktop now how to play via network can you guyz guide me thanks in advance


----------



## Reaper_vivek (May 18, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

just use origin to launch the game, it will ask you to install some plugins and redirect you to a "battlelog" webpage on your browser..and you can play from there..

add people, given on the first page, to your origin account and you can join them


----------



## SunE (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

After almost 1 whole day finally my game should be updated and ready to play tomorrow. Add me to the list *T0rN4D0-SuNnY*


----------



## RCuber (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



SunE said:


> After almost 1 whole day finally my game should be updated and ready to play tomorrow. Add me to the list *T0rN4D0-SuNnY*



Updated.. 

couldn't play a single round  today..


----------



## SunE (May 20, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I played for the first time today and it was just fantastic!! Reached rank 4


----------



## aaronbrako (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



SunE said:


> I played for the first time today and it was just fantastic!! Reached rank 4



Did you play with the others from here ?


----------



## RCuber (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



aaronbrako said:


> Did you play with the others from here ?



I remember one round.. this one  I got D/C in the middle.. 

For the first time.. all the TDF players were on the same team  (total 8, active 7)  .. but we LOST


----------



## SlashDK (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I havn't been very ctive on the forum lately so didn't know about this thread. Charan already added me ' DK-xxx- '. I think we should compile a list of low latency servers here since most people can't seem to find low latency ones.


----------



## RCuber (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Cybertonic said:


> I havn't been very ctive on the forum lately so didn't know about this thread. Charan already added me ' DK-xxx- '. I think we should compile a list of low latency servers here since most people can't seem to find low latency ones.


+1 , 

we are facing multiple issues.. 

like Airtel guys get very low pings to asian servers (except some Japanese servers) where as BSNL guys get very high pings to the same servers.. 

also it looks like European servers with 200+ ping is the most stable ones for us as many users get similar pings.. 

ill open a Draft thread and lets add all our servers/pings in that .. once done I will update this thread with those details..

EDIT: Done *[DRAFT] Battlefield 3 Low Latency Servers List*

Please reply in that thread with your fav servers..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

The only servers both airtel and BSNL guys are getting low pings to is the South Asian ones.Sometimes BSNL changes routing which increases the pings to SA.In that case tough luck.No point of everyone playing on 200 ping servers to find a middle ground.


----------



## Faun (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I get 150-180 pings in European servers.


----------



## kapilove77 (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Guyz i have some questions before i buy my 1st original Game.

1. I have 1 mbps connection will it be enough?
2. Which version should i buy standard or limited or something else? (Whats the difference)
3. Should i buy online(If yes which site?) or ask local for the game?


----------



## SlashDK (May 22, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

You will only get the standard edition now for the PC. For consoles, get the limited edition, it includes Back to Karkand DLC and a few free weapons. Get it from flipkart, its a lot cheaper than local vendors there.


----------



## desiJATT (May 22, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



kapilove77 said:


> Guyz i have some questions before i buy my 1st original Game.
> 
> 1. I have 1 mbps connection will it be enough?
> 2. Which version should i buy standard or limited or something else? (Whats the difference)
> 3. Should i buy online(If yes which site?) or ask local for the game?



1. More than enough. Pings don't depend on connection speed. It simply means the time taken for one packet to depart, arrive and again depart to you from the server. Check your ping at PingTest.net and post here.

2. If you get the Limited Edition, buy it ASAP. It contains Back to Karkand DLC without any extra charge, else if you buy standard, then you have to buy B2K for 700 rupees extra.

3. If you are open to buy online, then it's great. You will definitely save some bucks, else Local will do.


----------



## theserpent (May 22, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Dint BF3 have Indian Servers?


----------



## DigitalDude (May 22, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



serpent16 said:


> Dint BF3 have Indian Servers?


there were a few. but the only provider (bsn gaming) pulled out. now there is none. 


_


----------



## SlashDK (May 22, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Yep i remember them . there were 2 by esportz india or something i think.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (May 22, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

dG(deviant Gaming) has few servers..but still I get 150ms latency on it..


----------



## Hustlerr (May 22, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Is it worth buying for MP ? Except Urban Terror i haven't played any FPS Multiplayer !


----------



## Krishna (May 22, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



kapilove77 said:


> Guyz i have some questions before i buy my 1st original Game.
> 
> 1. I have 1 mbps connection will it be enough?
> 2. Which version should i buy standard or limited or something else? (Whats the difference)
> 3. Should i buy online(If yes which site?) or ask local for the game?



U must Buy from Flipkart and U wont Get Limited Edition now coz i searched for it  alot but it was'nt there..!!

the problem is only 7-8 TDF members are online and they are not enough to experience BF3..
There should be a minimum of 10-12 Players so that we can either play from a single team or can compete each other..
Guys y dont we plan to play together each sunday?
Lets fix a time for doing so..!!


----------



## sync_nine (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I may not have scored the highest but the K/D was definitely worth it 
41 kills, 9 deaths
*i48.tinypic.com/spb4g0.jpg


----------



## RCuber (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

BTW Guys.. this weekend is Double XP.. so squad up and PTFO.. 



> PC BF3 Players - Thank you for your patience! We will be hosting a new Double XP event for PC Battlefield 3 players the weekend of the 26th and 27th.
> 
> Wage all-out-war and earn 2x XP! At the conclusion of each match the bonus XP will be reflected as "Additional Points". Double XP will be accrued across all ranked servers and matches.



BF3 PC Double XP Weekend!


----------



## cyborg47 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Charan said:


> BTW Guys.. this weekend is Double XP.. so squad up and PTFO..
> 
> 
> 
> BF3 PC Double XP Weekend!



yay!!


----------



## SunE (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

@Kapilove77
1. As long as it's from a good ISP(like Reliance,Airtel,BSNL,etc.) it should be enough.  I have a 500kbps Reliance connection and I play totally lag free.
2. If you get the limited edition then go for that. If you don't guess which one you gotta get?? 
3. Yeah if you wanna get the Standard Edition then Rs.1045 at flipkart is a killer deal. I myself got the same.

@Krishna
+1. How about Saturday late nights though instead of Sundays 'coz most people generally wake up late and go out in the evening right?

@ALL
What is your favorite mode? I really liked TDM and the one where you have to blow up the MCOM stations(pardon me for forgetting the name, I'm literally a newb )


----------



## DigitalDude (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Charan said:


> BTW Guys.. this weekend is Double XP.. so squad up and PTFO.. [/url]


I have planned for two weeks. see my awards page and kit completion percentages 

_


----------



## RCuber (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



DigitalDude said:


> I have planned for two weeks. see my awards page and kit completion percentages
> 
> _



dude.. you have virtually unlocked everything except for a few guns.. 

all you have to do now is rank up like hell!!!  Operation Metro?


----------



## hellknight (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Or play in 1000 tickets conquest modes.. if you want an adrenaline rush, then play Rush mode..


----------



## DigitalDude (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Charan said:


> dude.. you have virtually unlocked everything except for a few guns..
> 
> all you have to do now is rank up like hell!!!  Operation Metro?


I mean I lined up everything at 99%, kits, medals. once 2xp starts all those awards will give 2xp  



hellknight said:


> Or play in 1000 tickets conquest modes.. if you want an adrenaline rush, then play Rush mode..


rush is my most played/fav mode a total of 1314 rounds 

_


----------



## s18000rpm (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

join now!!


----------



## sync_nine (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Just bought myself a Razer Deathadder and a Goliathus surface....Taking headshots is sooo easy now


----------



## s18000rpm (May 24, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3

played as support in last 5mins & got 7/8 kills 
till then was playing as medic


----------



## hellknight (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Wreaked havoc as a gunner in a chopper.. Had damn awesome pilot.. 
Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3


----------



## Krishna (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



SunE said:


> @Kapilove77
> 1. As long as it's from a good ISP(like Reliance,Airtel,BSNL,etc.) it should be enough.  I have a 500kbps Reliance connection and I play totally lag free.
> 2. If you get the limited edition then go for that. If you don't guess which one you gotta get??
> 3. Yeah if you wanna get the Standard Edition then Rs.1045 at flipkart is a killer deal. I myself got the same.
> ...


Yeah u r rite sunday is the day for us to have some rest... lets play on saturday nights.. What are ur View guys??


----------



## DigitalDude (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



hellknight said:


> Wreaked havoc as a gunner in a chopper.. Had damn awesome pilot..
> Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3


nice  I can see you also had a good jet guy to cover your a$$es 


_


----------



## Faun (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I love my mortar all day. Freaking the hell out of enemy land vehicle


----------



## hellknight (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



DigitalDude said:


> nice  I can see you also had a good jet guy to cover your a$$es
> _



Yeah we owe him a lot..


----------



## s18000rpm (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^wtf, your team lost by 1000+ tickets


----------



## SunE (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

For those of you excited about the Double XP weekend, the fun starts tomorrow 12:31 *PM*


----------



## Prongs298 (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

sorry but i got 260 ms ping and am on a 512 kbps ul connection. am i good to go.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I can't fly Jets or choppers in BF3..always crash..always..Jets aren't that tough but I can't  control them proper 
Any tutorial might be helpful


----------



## RCuber (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Reaper_vivek said:


> I can't fly Jets or choppers in BF3..always crash..always..Jets aren't that tough but I can't  control them proper
> Any tutorial might be helpful


Welcome to the No Flyers Club.. Please Stand in line for the Jet Tutorial


----------



## cyborg47 (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Lol. Just get into an empty server and spend some time with the jets, its not as hard as it seems.
Use both Arrow keys and AWSD keys, space for firing, and 1/2 for switching firing mode.


----------



## hellknight (May 27, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Best performance yet as a sniper.. 17-1

Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3

Best damn round ever.. won by just 3 tickets..

Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3


----------



## RCuber (May 27, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



hellknight said:


> Best damn round ever.. won by just 3 tickets..
> 
> Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3



we got best squad


----------



## cyborg47 (May 27, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

The Rush modes are possibly the best in the series..the situation gets so tensed in the end, absolutely love it 
The Conquest is awesome too


----------



## RCuber (May 27, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Also guys.. as you know the Party limit is 10 friends only.. so if you stopped playing for sometime then please leave the party so that others can join ..


----------



## cyborg47 (May 27, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Charan said:


> we got best squad



Ah crap..missed it 

While using the stinger on choppers or Javelin on vehicles, the target players get so confused that they go crash into something, even if you don't launch the rocket. Yeah you won't get the points for that, but atleast the enemy is down  so much fun lol.


----------



## RCuber (May 27, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



cyborg47 said:


> Ah crap..missed it



one squad member was not from TDF


----------



## Reaper_vivek (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

@Cyborg47? No Mouse? :O i thought it was only mouse...

BTW I am frustrated with BF3 MP..most of the time it crashes..usually due to net disconnect bt sometimes just random..no errors..and almost all the time it happens when I am having fun in a map


----------



## Faun (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Set this as dreamscene wallpaper 
[YOUTUBE]QQOeP0tNNiQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## cyborg47 (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Reaper_vivek said:


> @Cyborg47? No Mouse? :O i thought it was only mouse...
> 
> BTW I am frustrated with BF3 MP..most of the time it crashes..usually due to net disconnect bt sometimes just random..no errors..and almost all the time it happens when I am having fun in a map



You can, I had seen a lot of people control choppers and jets using mouse. But I personally get really confused with the it, so KB only for me. Give it a try, if it works out for you, stick to that 

What OS are you using? and is it x64 or x32? and browser?


----------



## healerneil (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I agree to a friendly game on SAturday night..lets fix a date anyone!


----------



## cyborg47 (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

[youtube]B5BmFTcNMDg[/youtube]


----------



## Faun (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



cyborg47 said:


> The Rush modes are possibly the best in the series..the situation gets so tensed in the end, absolutely love it
> The Conquest is awesome too



Conquest is better IMO. Rush is too rushed


----------



## DigitalDude (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



cyborg47 said:


> The Rush modes are possibly the best in the series..the situation gets so tensed in the end, absolutely love it
> The Conquest is awesome too


rush is my fav. the tension in arming and defending the last mcom with 0 tickets is unequalled 

I love conquest mode too but mostly for the vehicle gameplay 

_


----------



## cyborg47 (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Faun said:


> Rush is too rushed



That's what makes the mode so much fun!
I do play a ton of conquest too 
And I hate TDM, totally unnecessary addition to a game like Battlefield.

What's everybody s most and least favorite and map here btw?


----------



## Faun (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Gulf of Oman and Caspian Border.


----------



## ico (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Call of Modern Battlefield: Online.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



cyborg47 said:


> That's what makes the mode so much fun!
> I do play a ton of conquest too
> And I hate TDM, totally unnecessary addition to a game like Battlefield.
> 
> What's everybody s most and least favorite and map here btw?



TDM is a good mode to test different guns.Gets boring quickly though.


----------



## DigitalDude (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



cyborg47 said:


> What's everybody s most and least favorite and map here btw?



rush:
most fav - metro, damavand peak, seine, karkand
least fav - caspian, canals, wake island

cql:
mf - firestorm, caspian, kharg
lf - metro, tehran highway

tdm:
mf - canals, kharg
lf - caspian

_


----------



## cyborg47 (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



ico said:


> Call of Modern Battlefield: Online.



*i47.tinypic.com/3446sdc.jpg

Except for the Tehran Highway, and Operation Metro (gay map), I loved all the maps, including the ones in the B2K DLC(destruction!!)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Tehran is a very good Rush map imo.


----------



## hellknight (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Nah.. the best Rush map has got to be Kharg Island.. The beach landing scene reminds me of Saving Private Ryan..


----------



## RCuber (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

before you start any rush or conquest rounds .. if you play a 30 min round of TDM its will actually help you in the next rounds .. 

Metro is the most played map and Tehran is the list played one.. I saw this couple of months ago..


----------



## Faun (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



hellknight said:


> Nah.. the best Rush map has got to be Kharg Island.. The beach landing scene reminds me of Saving Private Ryan..



And the worst is making entry using amtrac in Noshar canals


----------



## sync_nine (May 29, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

this video is definitely a must watch
[youtube]XVjIcSSTyrI[/youtube]


----------



## RCuber (May 29, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



sync_nine said:


> this video is definitely a must watch
> [youtube]XVjIcSSTyrI[/youtube]



is it normal to get goose bumps while watching this video?  

@sync_nine: please post videos like this one in the Battlefield 3 Discussion Thread , This thread is purely dedicated to MP


----------



## DigitalDude (May 29, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Tehran is a very good Rush map imo.





hellknight said:


> Nah.. the best Rush map has got to be Kharg Island.. The beach landing scene reminds me of Saving Private Ryan..


even with a little imbalance, both the above maps will become totally one sided in rush. thats why I dont like them  cant complain about gfx 


_


----------



## cyborg47 (May 29, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



sync_nine said:


> this video is definitely a must watch
> [youtube]XVjIcSSTyrI[/youtube]



Hope this reminds DICE that the players badly need a battle-recorder.


----------



## desiJATT (May 30, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Guys, I am thinking of organizing a BF3 tournament, there is no problem. We have 10+2 PCs, all pre installed with Battlefield 3, including mine, and my friend's. We have a great place to play.

For venue pictures you can see this - *www.facebook.com/NxGTs

The computers are high end gaming machines equiped with HD6950,HD6970, and HD7850 in various PCs. 23 inch Dell monitors. 

Now the thing is, should I start promoting the tournament? What do u think will be the response we get by organizing this? How many of you might come? Please give me some positive feedback on this regard.


----------



## Morpheus (May 31, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Saw few videos of BF3 and it looks pretty interesting to me. But before ordering, I would like to know whether my internet connection can keep up with multiplayer? I have never played any multiplayer game yet as I mostly play single player RPGs. So, I got no idea about online gaming. What latency and speed are required to play BF3 multiplayer (for both 32 and 64 player matches)? I have BSNL broadband with 512kbps speed.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 31, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

This game's already dying. No more support from DICE after Armored Kill and the expansion pack after AK. With the news of BF Premium, everybody has lost faith in DICE and EA.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 31, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

The game is not even close to dying.The player base falls a bit after a few months of release in all the games.Heck,not even one post-release DLC is out yet.

Who gives a sh1t about a few dogtags and other cosmetic stuff that come with premium subscription?Can't understand gamers acting betrayed over little things!


----------



## RCuber (May 31, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> This game's already dying. No more support from DICE after Armored Kill and the expansion pack after AK. With the news of BF Premium, everybody has lost faith in DICE and EA.



dying..??? im not sure.. I bought this game when it got released .. I think I missed/didn't play only about a week or two in total from that day I bought it.. (total of about 10 months) 

most of the round I have played is Metro.. We recently started playing together (TDF Platoon).. and I am enjoying it.. also about 6-8 member play regularly .. you should squad up with us to know/feel the difference 


EDIT ::: BF3 Premium info leak .. 


Cross Post .. Please reply in this thread. Battlefield Premium Update!!!! 



> According to this sheet, a one-time-fee of $49.99/4000 Microsoft Points will net you all five Battlefield 3 expansion packs including Back to Karkand, Close Quarters, Armored Kill, Aftermath and End Game. It will be available for purchase on June 4th, 2012 across all platforms.
> 
> Included in these five expansions are 20 maps, 20 new weapons, 10+ new vehicles, 4 new game modes, 30+ Assignments and 20+ new dog tags.
> 
> ...


----------



## cyborg47 (May 31, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> This game's already dying. No more support from DICE after Armored Kill and the expansion pack after AK.



Is that your personal opinion or something that you made up looking at the butt-hurt fanboys' comments?
There are 3 DLC expansions yet to release, how is the game even dying? 



NVIDIAGeek said:


> With the news of BF Premium, everybody has lost faith in DICE and EA.



Seriously what is the problem with the BF premium? 10$ cheaper for any hardcore fan who would buy all the DLC expansions, whats wrong with that!?


----------



## DigitalDude (May 31, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> This game's already dying. No more support from DICE after Armored Kill and the expansion pack after AK. With the news of BF Premium, everybody has lost faith in DICE and EA.






_


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 31, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Who gives a sh1t about a few dogtags and other cosmetic stuff that come with premium subscription?Can't understand gamers acting betrayed over little things!




This is how everything starts. Just wait a few months, you'll have to pay for playing MP. Hell, it's already in "discussion". 

People I know have stopped playing this game. It's a good game.... but it's turning out to be a milking cow. No wonder "EA" was voted as the "worst company", if you knew.

Gaming industry is going to the dogs. Re-doing everything with shiny new graphics.


----------



## RCuber (May 31, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

can you guys take a chill pill? or move to the BF3 thread.. this thread is for MP discussions only..


----------



## cyborg47 (May 31, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> This is how everything starts. Just wait a few months, you'll have to pay for playing MP. Hell, it's already in "discussion".
> 
> People I know have stopped playing this game. It's a good game.... but it's turning out to be a milking cow. No wonder "EA" was voted as the "worst company", if you knew.
> 
> Gaming industry is going to the dogs. Re-doing everything with shiny new graphics.



you know what, just stop reading all that crap on the internet and start playing the game.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 31, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> This is how everything starts. Just wait a few months, you'll have to pay for playing MP. Hell, it's already in "discussion".
> 
> People I know have stopped playing this game. It's a good game.... but it's turning out to be a milking cow. No wonder "EA" was voted as the "worst company", if you knew.
> 
> Gaming industry is going to the dogs. Re-doing everything with shiny new graphics.





I enjoy the game and shelve it.Don't give a monkey's arse about it's publisher's reputation or nerds moaning about everything.


----------



## ico (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Morpheus said:


> Saw few videos of BF3 and it looks pretty interesting to me. But before ordering, I would like to know whether my internet connection can keep up with multiplayer? I have never played any multiplayer game yet as I mostly play single player RPGs. So, I got no idea about online gaming. What latency and speed are required to play BF3 multiplayer (for both 32 and 64 player matches)? I have BSNL broadband with 512kbps speed.


ya. 512 kbps is fine.


----------



## DigitalDude (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> This is how everything starts. Just wait a few months, you'll have to pay for playing MP. Hell, it's already in "discussion".
> 
> People I know have stopped playing this game. It's a good game.... but it's turning out to be a milking cow. No wonder "EA" was voted as the "worst company", if you knew.
> 
> Gaming industry is going to the dogs. Re-doing everything with shiny new graphics.



'if you knew'
oh you're so smart  we never knew that till you shined the wisdom on us.

dumbass raging internet nerds who don't have a clue about the banking and retail system voted EA as the worst company. EA is bad just like every other corporation but not even close to the evilness of banking and retail companies.

I don't understand what do you mean by 'milking'.  I have had 450+ hours of fun in this game from the day it released in nov 2011. for a comparison, I have put equal amount of hours in TF2 from nov 2007. have not enjoyed a game this much since cs1.6. as I'm going to buy all dlc's obviously I'm going to pay for the premium service. I have also paid a lot for TF2 items. when I was a student obviously I played a lot of pirated ea and valve games. now i'm glad that I could legitimately play their quality stuff. it's not like EA is just rehashing the same ol'sh1t. If only people got a fking clue about how complex is it to develop and distribute such a huge title. I have little frustrations here and there but I do understand their (EA/DICE) limitations. they have also been responsive to the community feedback.

don't assume the raging bile-filled vocal minority on various forums to be representative of the entire player base.

btw irony of people barking about how everything has gone to the dogs is killing 


p.s. if any mod could move these OT posts to the Battlefield 3 thread.


_


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Well said, and I d like to add. All I spent on the limited edition was 999/- and had ton of fun since launch, and I m gonna buy the armored kill DLC as well, which would add a few more months 



NVIDIAGeek said:


> People I know have stopped playing this game.



Must be Morons, or cry babies?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



cyborg47 said:


> Must be Morons, or cry babies?



Atleast not some blind 'shut-up and take my money' fanboys.



DigitalDude said:


> 'if you knew'
> oh you're so smart  we never knew that till you shined the wisdom on us.
> 
> dumbass raging internet nerds who don't have a clue about the banking and retail system voted EA as the worst company. EA is bad just like every other corporation but not even close to the evilness of banking and retail companies.
> ...



Okay, sir. You haven't a clue. Period. 

And BTW, Valve is no way near to EA. They're the good guys. And see the difference, TF2 from 2007 and BF3 from 2011 (it's already dying).


----------



## ico (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

All right everyone. This discussion stops here.


----------



## dingdong (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

wow! is this magic?i clearly remember i posted something but now cant see it.


----------



## Faun (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^optimistic


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



ico said:


> All right everyone. This discussion stops here.



And now, BF3 rocks.


----------



## fz8975 (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



dingdong said:


> wow! is this magic?i clearly remember i posted something but now cant see it.



i saw that too
now its gone ..lol 

p.s-you and ico posted something at the same time
see what ico posted


----------



## dingdong (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Faun said:


> ^^optimistic


are you a Psychiatrist.How do you know?


fz8975 said:


> i saw that too
> now its gone ..lol
> 
> p.s-you and ico posted something at the same time
> see what ico posted



That makes ico a magician.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



dingdong said:


> That makes ico a magician.



He actually is. See that orange name, that has "magician" written all over it.


----------



## DigitalDude (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

who will be online from 7:30pm today? can play some rush ?



_


----------



## RCuber (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I "can" be


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

FR TM85 conquest et TDM - Server Browser - Battlelog / Battlefield 3


> Game disconnected: you were kicked by PunkBuster. Stated reason: PunkBuster kicked player 'sanW10' (for 0 minutes) ... BC2! Making


wtf


----------



## RCuber (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Guys I am getting multiple requests for friendly scrims with TDF Clan/Platoon  

one of my friend(in Battlelog) has asked if we would be interested in a scrim/friendly match in their private server.. 

Whats your opinion? 

this is their Platoon The Big Red One - Platoons - Battlelog / Battlefield 3


----------



## Faun (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

haha wut ?
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7083/7328989376_3c5acd2dc0_z.jpg
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7241/7328992848_96cd8700ba_z.jpg
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8008/7328996266_e8e76e6d2a_z.jpg
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8150/7328999024_8653dbd7e7_z.jpg
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7226/7329001518_054ac653f8_z.jpg

Last few minutes of seize in conquest and my LAV toppled down the bridge, luckily it was upright:
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7074/7329007536_d53f941a91_z.jpg

Crash landing right in front of tank:
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8015/7327519566_01304a973c_z.jpg
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8163/7327520786_631c0205df_z.jpg

Flying low is good for target practice
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7081/7327417382_05d9fd07cd_z.jpg
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8006/7327419708_00537405d1_z.jpg
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7102/7327422886_3fa2f35aee_z.jpg

Wallpaper matreal (no pun intended)
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7213/7327363526_5d6a0db406_z.jpg


----------



## DigitalDude (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

lol nice caps  I have also been in that jet situation sometimes. a guy mistakenly spawns in the second jet instead of the first, so gets off and runs towards the first one, by the time someone spawned in that then goes back. the first guy wont takeoff so the guy behind gets angry and just rams into him which crashes the first guy and stalls the second. before the latest patch there was also another problem, when the jet at the back takes off the first jet will spawn right in front and will result in fireworks 


_



s18000rpm said:


> FR TM85 conquest et TDM - Server Browser - Battlelog / Battlefield 3
> 
> wtf


only in that server ? or all servers ?


_


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^ just that, game closed while loading the map. 
btw, reg latest patch, any idea about its size?


----------



## Faun (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^it happens with me too. Do not worry, sweet prince.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Faun said:


> ^^it happens with me too. *Do not worry, sweet prince*.



WTF


----------



## dingdong (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



s18000rpm said:


> WTF



he loves you.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



dingdong said:


> he loves you.


*media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lpr86gcPyz1qesyme.gif


----------



## Faun (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



dingdong said:


> he loves you.



*i.somethingawful.com/u/garbageday/2010/more_frogs/zeroprime_01.gif

Get out !


----------



## RCuber (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

@trolls.. shutup!! 

let gets some rounds before the update begins.. I think it will start at 9 PM today..

FUUUUUUUUUUU.. Battlelog is getting updated


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Guys pls.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Guys pls.



gooby pls

/
i hope the update is smaller than B2K


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Battlefield 3 has sold over 15 million copies!

That VideoGame Blog  Battlefield franchise inching closer to Call of Duty; BF3 sells 15 million copies

GO DICE!!


----------



## DigitalDude (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Charan said:


> @trolls.. shutup!!
> 
> let gets some rounds before the update begins.. I think it will start at 9 PM today..
> 
> FUUUUUUUUUUU.. Battlelog is getting updated


bwahahahaha 

btw this time the patch is separate from the dlc, so it will not be bigger than 1~1.5gb


_


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Down till 1:30 am.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Down till 1:30 am.


 I am watching Project PTFO videos now


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Holy sh1t.2 GB patch!


Does it contain CQ maps or what?


----------



## RCuber (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Crap.. 2 GB.. I dont know if it contains CQ ..

im downloading the patch @450KB/sec and watching E3 Live Stream here *www.gametrailers.com/netstorage/e3/live.html both at the same time


----------



## fz8975 (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

which connection


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Good speeds this time around.The patch should be done before Battlelog come online


----------



## RCuber (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



fz8975 said:


> which connection


Airtel 


Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Good speeds this time around.The patch should be done before Battlelog come online



Battlelog States this 


> NOTICE Battlelog will be back online during the E3 press conference. Check back at 13:30 PDT/16:30 EST/21:30 GMT/22:30 CEST, soldier.



im following E3 .. I guess EA conference is next


----------



## Morpheus (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Ahh damn! Just installed BF3 and it says me to download a 4.5GB patch. I'm on a 512Kbps connection.  Can't I play online without downloading the patch when it comes back online at 1:30 AM?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

No you can't.Don't think too many people will be playing before tomorrow in any case.


----------



## Morpheus (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> No you can't.Don't think too many people will be playing before tomorrow in any case.



Too bad then. Looks like I have to copy install dir data from my friend's to avoid downloading so much.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Morpheus said:


> Ahh damn! Just installed BF3 and it says me to download a 4.5GB patch. I'm on a 512Kbps connection.  Can't I play online without downloading the patch when it comes back online at 1:30 AM?



you can play Single Player.

Open Origin and immediately go offline in Origin.. 

then you can play SP..


----------



## Morpheus (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Charan said:


> you can play Single Player.
> 
> Open Origin and immediately go offline in Origin..
> 
> then you can play SP..



Yes I was playing SP campaign. I just wanted to get my hands on MP as soon as Battlelog came online.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Morpheus said:


> Too bad then. Looks like I have to copy install dir data from my friend's to avoid downloading so much.



*Battlefield 3\Update* folder is what you need


----------



## RCuber (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Wooohooo.. Patch updated..  .. waiting for the EA conf to start in exactly 15mins  ..

EDIT: I got a email from EA stating the conf will start in 15 mins  

watch live in the following locations 
EA at E3 2012
E3 2012 - All Access Live Streaming - GameTrailers.com - im following this 
E3 - YouTube

EDIT: Announcement was only for Battlefield Premium  and they showed the trailer for the same (which got leaked yesterday )


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

They said they will show Armored kill too!?


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Just a glimpse. I'm excited for all of the DLCs except for Close Quarters.

And BIKES!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Not related to E3 but this gives some clues.
[YOUTUBE]9K5bcJxbofc&[/YOUTUBE]

The new look Battlelog is up!


----------



## Faun (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Katyusha Battery

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/f7/Army_mlrs_1982_02.jpg


----------



## RCuber (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Should we be discussion the new DLC in this thread or the main thread?  As all DLC is related to MP only .. I think its fine  

Premium is INR 1499/- .. im getting it 


BTW Gun Master look like its a lift from CS.. atleast I have seen this is CS:GO .. 

Raw footage 
[YOUTUBE]8CCFe2iMF_Q[/YOUTUBE]

Conquest Domination = Random Spawn point/Squad spawn (No Flag Spawn) , flag capture in about 3-5 seconds.


----------



## DigitalDude (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^^ we had gun game in cs1.6 itself no

look at that 'bandar desert' map in armored kill... it's huge 
btw like the new look of battlelog 


_


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

someone make a torrent of the update


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Finally. Experience Bf3 Multiplayer at a friends place. was blown away. The map was probably Operation Metro and it was Team DM. As hard I tried only managed 1 kill with 7 deaths 

Oh well...


----------



## Faun (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Update completed.



thetechfreak said:


> Finally. Experience Bf3 Multiplayer at a friends place. was blown away. The map was probably Operation Metro and it was Team DM. As hard I tried only managed 1 kill with 7 deaths
> 
> Oh well...



Operation Metro is not the real highlight of BF3. Open maps are where the fun is. Metro is good for stat boost and can also be reverse where you will be cowering in the corner.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Any news regarding offline patch.
I can't take risk with forigin on 3g network.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



s18000rpm said:


> Any news regarding offline patch.
> I can't take risk with forigin on 3g network.



are you in Bangalore? I can get you the patch


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



DigitalDude said:


> ^^^ we had gun game in cs1.6 itself no
> 
> look at that 'bandar desert' map in armored kill... it's huge
> btw like the new look of battlelog
> ...



Armored Kill E3 - Screenshots - FPS General

AC 130


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

updated, thank god forgin & tata didnt goob up 
i hope c30 is not on rails (ai driven)


----------



## RCuber (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Armored Kill E3 - Screenshots - FPS General
> 
> AC 130



Holly Crap.. that map is huge!!


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Faun said:


> Operation Metro is not the real highlight of BF3. Open maps are where the fun is. Metro is good for stat boost and can also be reverse where you will be cowering in the corner.



Yes. I was just waiting for targets to arrive. Was laid flat with a Sniper Rifle on a broken building. Missed infinite sniper shots and I ultimately died there only without much clue how I died


----------



## DigitalDude (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Armored Kill E3 - Screenshots - FPS General
> 
> AC 130


it's most probably on rails as there is no pilot seat. it's a good thing else it will become another venom aka team smasher 

aand introducing the new kitchen knife 
*i.imgur.com/aV353.jpg

*i.imgur.com/S0Ugc.jpg



_


----------



## RCuber (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Yea.. saw that in some videos  


I cannot make payment using my card.. says authentication failed.. ..


----------



## desiJATT (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

So how many of you are getting the Battlefield Premium? Seeing people buying, I might think of it..


----------



## Faun (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

haha...bandar desert.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

*i.imgur.com/gWMQN.png
just noticed the motorcycle in box art of final dlc 
looool, would be funnny, BF3 Mission Impossibe sttyllle! 

btw, i'm interested only in Armored kill dlc & end game if it is good.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

aftermath is set in post earthquake ridden Teheran city.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Faun said:


> haha...bandar desert.



This.


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I am getting Battlefield 3 this week, after my semester will be over.. 
Will get from Origin (as sale is on for Rs. 750) and may get the premium later in September..
So what will be the download size if I buy from origin?

And for people who has Payment Authorization Failed with Debit card in origin, try out www.entropay.com 
It acts as a virtual credit card for debit cards. May Help to buy you your premiums.


----------



## iittopper (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



soumo27 said:


> I am getting Battlefield 3 this week, after my semester will be over..
> Will get from Origin (as sale is on for Rs. 750) and may get the premium later in September..
> So what will be the download size if I buy from origin?
> 
> ...



It 11.1 gb (main game) + 4.65gb (for update) = 15.4 gb


----------



## RCuber (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



soumo27 said:


> I am getting Battlefield 3 this week, after my semester will be over..
> Will get from Origin (as sale is on for Rs. 750) and may get the premium later in September..
> So what will be the download size if I buy from origin?
> 
> ...



I think it will be possible to install via the original DVD after you have purchased it in Origin.. try borrowing it from your friends for installation.. you may save downloading 11 GB of data.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^ bf3 =750, b2k=300 , = 1k+, so why not spend extra 500 & get the whole package?
coz the new dlc will be 599 at launch.

Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3

Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3


----------



## iittopper (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



s18000rpm said:


> ^ bf3 =750, b2k=300 , = 1k+, so why not spend extra 500 & get the whole package?
> coz the new dlc will be 599 at launch.
> 
> Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3
> ...



how can he get whole package spending 500 more ??  
premium do not include main game !! remember??


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^oops, forgot


----------



## kapilove77 (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Where to get bf3 for 750 and b2k for 300? I really want to buy this game as seeing you guyz having lot of fun


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

*store.origin.com
Direct download to your PC.


----------



## iittopper (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



kapilove77 said:


> Where to get bf3 for 750 and b2k for 300? I really want to buy this game as seeing you guyz having lot of fun



buy battlefield 3 @ 750 + premium @ 1499 ( include b2k and upcoming dlc)


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

i dont like the new batlog. 
*i.imgur.com/fU6bX.jpg

not able to compare stats, previously it'd show comparo of 'Multiplayer Score', but now its only basic comparo. has it become a "premium" feature now?


----------



## Faun (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^i think so. I cannot favorite servers too.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

What's this 2GB update I have to download now.. and it stopped the first time when it was on 76%..arghhhh


----------



## RCuber (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Faun said:


> ^^i think so. I cannot favorite servers too.



you can !!



soumo27 said:


> And for people who has Payment Authorization Failed with Debit card in origin, try out www.entropay.com
> It acts as a virtual credit card for debit cards. May Help to buy you your premiums.



Thanks Worked.. 

Now I own Premium


----------



## Faun (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^crap, amount got deducted and then there was some problem at entropay end. No balance there.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Faun said:


> ^^crap, amount got deducted and then there was some problem at entropay end. No balance there.



Yikes!!!.. check if origin gave any confirmation.. 

at first origin showed me confirmation.. but it didnt reflect.. it got reflected after 2-3 mins.


----------



## Faun (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

No, the creation of card in entropay itself failed. I raised a helpdesk ticket.


----------



## sync_nine (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Just got premium too.....seems cool
i like the new carbon fibre dogtags


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Extension if you are tired of in your face premium advertising in Battlelog.
Battlelog Anti Premium Extension : battlefield3


----------



## RCuber (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Extension if you are tired of in your face premium advertising in Battlelog.
> Battlelog Anti Premium Extension : battlefield3



Yes that was a bad.....


----------



## Faun (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I guess one can hide these by div or class using element hiding rules.


----------



## DigitalDude (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

the premium branding has gone overboard. wish if there was an option to remove the 'premium player' strip in killcam.... out of everything this is the most annoying thing to me 


_


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Can't we just buy the DLCs separately? Or do we have to buy the Premium to get Armored Kill? I can wait 2 weeks.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I thought you lost faith on DICE and stopped playing battlefield 3?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



cyborg47 said:


> I thought you lost faith on DICE and stopped playing battlefield 3?



I lost faith in DICE. But I didn't say I hate the game and would stop playing. I did say my mates stopped, I didn't say I stopped.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> Can't we just buy the DLCs separately? Or do we have to buy the Premium to get Armored Kill? I can wait 2 weeks.



If you just want Armored kill,buy it separately.Prem gives you discount on a combined package of all the DLCs.


----------



## iittopper (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> I lost faith in DICE. But I didn't say I hate the game and would stop playing. I did say my mates stopped, I didn't say I stopped.



I think buying premium is more wise choice!! when each dlc would be around @599


----------



## RCuber (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Armored Kill comes out in September, next week its Close Quarters ..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



iittopper said:


> I think buying premium is more wise choice!! when each dlc would be around @599



Only if you plan to buy all the DLC.


----------



## Morpheus (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Got the patch and played multiplayer for 2 hours. Loving it!  Getting around 400 ms latency on almost every server I tried so far. Airtel or Reliance Broadband not available here.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Morpheus said:


> Got the patch and played multiplayer for 2 hours. Loving it!  Getting around 400 ms latency on almost every server I tried so far. Airtel or Reliance Broadband not available here.


Welcome to the club.. 

Share your Battlelog ID.. I will update it in the first thread.


----------



## Morpheus (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> Welcome to the club..
> 
> Share your Battlelog ID.. I will update it in the first thread.



Thanks  Its mpheus and I already sent the request to join the platoon.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3
in the last 5 minutes we were 27-80 tickets,


----------



## RCuber (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Morpheus said:


> Thanks  Its mpheus and I already sent the request to join the platoon.



Updated the list. 
It will take some time, hellknight is the founder of the platoon and he if offline for a couple of weeks due to exams.. he forgot to make some of up leaders in the platoon 



s18000rpm said:


> Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3
> in the last 5 minutes we were 27-80 tickets,



thats a good round  .. tank kills?


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

only few PLTF'd 

Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3
MVP2 

ya, all tank kills


----------



## digit1191 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

will BF3 multiplayer run without lag in BSNL 750 plan (@512 mbps)


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I have the same plan..and i get pings b/w 110-160 on some european and asian servers..


----------



## RCuber (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



digit1191 said:


> will BF3 multiplayer run without lag in BSNL 750 plan (@512 mbps)



512 mbps is not provided by any company in india  . 

512 kbps is sufficient but the ping may be a concern.. anything less than 250 is playable. anything over is bad..


----------



## digit1191 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

150 is a good ping right. no lag at all ?



> 512 mbps is not provided by any company in india  .


typo 

it was a typo


----------



## RCuber (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



digit1191 said:


> 150 is a good ping right. no lag at all ?
> typo



yes its good.. but in TDM it might be a problem cause in TDM milliseconds count


----------



## digit1191 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

i've never played BF3 before. planning to get it on aug first week when i get my new PC.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Hands-On With Battlefield 3: Armored Kill - Features - www.GameInformer.com


> Taking over a specific base grants the controlling team access to an AC-130 gunship. The gunship travels on a fixed circular path around the bases and it has four seats -- two for shooting 125mm cannons at the ground and two anti-air turrets for defending its airspace.


----------



## Morpheus (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Reaper_vivek said:


> I have the same plan..and i get pings b/w 110-160 on some european and asian servers..



Can you share the links those servers? I'm getting horrible pings on every server I tried so far.


----------



## DigitalDude (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> yes its good.. but in TDM it might be a problem cause in TDM milliseconds count


even in tdm upto 200ms is fine 



s18000rpm said:


> Hands-On With Battlefield 3: Armored Kill - Features - www.GameInformer.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gustav haling cleared this in a tweet that it is just 2 seats with each one having 2 weapons.



Morpheus said:


> Can you share the links those servers? I'm getting horrible pings on every server I tried so far.



try all these [DRAFT] Battlefield 3 Low Latency Servers List


_


----------



## rahul18348 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Need to ask u guys. I have just bought BF3 Premium from Origin but i haven't downloaded it since we are getting frequent power cuts. my UPS can't backup for more than 10 mins. Suppose a power cut happens while downloading, do i have to download the entire game + patches again or does origin handle interruptions on its own?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



rahul18348 said:


> Need to ask u guys. I have just bought BF3 Premium from Origin but i haven't downloaded it since we are getting frequent power cuts. my UPS can't backup for more than 10 mins. Suppose a power cut happens while downloading, do i have to download the entire game + patches again or does origin handle interruptions on its own?
> 
> Thanks in advance.




Download will resume.. but not from the place when it stopped. 

did you have Kandahar already installed?


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

so this premium thingy..all expansion packs available right away or 2 weeks prior to their launch..and how are the maps of Close-Combat? COD like?


----------



## RCuber (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Reaper_vivek said:


> so this premium thingy..all expansion packs available right away or 2 weeks prior to their launch..and how are the maps of Close-Combat? COD like?



Premium = All expansion packs + 2 weeks before general release + other stuff..

CQ = COD like maps. thought I have played COD online


----------



## iittopper (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> Premium = All expansion packs + 2 weeks before general release + other stuff..
> 
> CQ = COD like maps. thought I have played COD online



cod like map with full HD destruction


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



iittopper said:


> cod like map with full HD destruction



Sub HD destruction 

Yeah, full HD if you compare it to the 'epic windows-only' destruction of call of duty! hahahaha.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Get your @res on the Battlefield Soldiers!!!


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

wtf just happened to battlelog!?!? 

And whats with the new modes?

the performance is sooo fcked up


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Battlefield 3 Chat - Origin
Apparently Armored Kill is going to be shown here in just a few moments.


----------



## DigitalDude (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

after so many frustrating tries,

*i.imgur.com/xPcfy.jpg


_


----------



## Morpheus (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Getting good ping during night time (90-180ms) on sg servers but very poor ping (300-450ms) during day time with BSNL.  Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Yes the pings in day are higher.Try restarting your router a few times.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

[YOUTUBE]ZXXAaSxfeSM[/YOUTUBE]
someone equip GUided missile for Tanks.
i have CITV station unlocked for MBT.

*battlefield.wikia.com/wiki/CITV_Station


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Yeah,that is a good idea.AA tank!


----------



## Faun (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



DigitalDude said:


> after so many frustrating tries,
> 
> *i.imgur.com/xPcfy.jpg
> 
> ...


 wtf..why are you using my dialogs in chat ? 

Good bot kill. It's fun trying different challenges.



s18000rpm said:


> [YOUTUBE]ZXXAaSxfeSM[/YOUTUBE]
> someone equip GUided missile for Tanks.
> i have CITV station unlocked for MBT.
> 
> CITV Station - Battlefield Wiki - Battlefield 3, Bad Company 2, Weapons, Levels, Maps, Characters and more!


I have guided missiles,


----------



## DigitalDude (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Faun said:


> wtf..why are you using my dialogs in chat ?
> 
> Good bot kill. It's fun trying different challenges.


once the bot got destroyed and instead of view returning to my soldier, the cam got stuck somewhere in the middle  thats why 

btw I always run guided missiles.

_


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

lets team up for tank AA


----------



## iittopper (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

hurray ! indian server is up - getting ping - 60 .


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^link?


----------



## iittopper (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



s18000rpm said:


> ^link?



www.GamersPlatoon.com Sponsored Public Server - Server Browser - Battlelog / Battlefield 3

now getting 50 ping


----------



## RCuber (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

BTW I had a EDO kill even before the current assignments  I was trying to see if that EDO kills would work for Fixing it Assignment , unfortunately it didn't work later after spending many rounds I finally found a camping n00b 

We played Knife only TDM.. someone would always put a nade or C4 just to troll  

Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

*note*: by clicking the belove link, your server filters would get changed.

Indian servers:
Server Browser - Battlelog / Battlefield 3

link from techenclave 

-----------------------------------------------

what a round ,sir ji 
Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3

bombed 4 mcoms


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

OK, WTH?!

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/Capture-2.jpg

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/ss.jpg


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^winner


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 10, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3
Won from a - 50 losing position thanks some great repairing from S18 on my tank.Went on a 25 kill streak


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 10, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3
superb round, we were losing 150-220 something, then the TDF Tank squad showed up 



would have got ace squad if not for buggy POS BF3 crashing just when the 'winner' music started 

Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3
once again, we were losing 50-100+
tdf tank squad showed up & result was as expected


----------



## RCuber (Jun 10, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Squad TDF got the Ace Squad  
Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3

the previous round we were base r@ped by the other team.. but this round we managed to pull it off.. 

s18 got best vehicle and I got best engineer and top award 

EDIT: lol s18 beat me to that post


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

pro noobs on my team 
Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3


----------



## RCuber (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Guys.. Please update this thread once CQ is available .. Im away from my pc


----------



## Morpheus (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Crap! Again 2.8 gigs download.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

2.8 for 4 maps?... Damn..its gonna take 3 hrs for me


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

today @BFI
Shin Chan & Uncle Dolan avatar spams 
Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3
Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3
Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3


----------



## RCuber (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Conquest Domination = TDM with objective  

I dont think I will be successful in Gun Master .. controller :/


----------



## DigitalDude (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



s18000rpm said:


> today @BFI
> Shin Chan & Uncle Dolan avatar spams
> Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3
> Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3
> Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3


i'm terribly lagging in Indian servers though I get ~80ms ping. while there no such lag in singapore servers with almost same pings and even EU servers  with around 180ms ping 



RCuber said:


> Conquest Domination = TDM with objective
> 
> I dont think I will be successful in Gun Master .. controller :/


hehe I saw the battle report 

CQ download is still going on for me 


_


----------



## Krishna (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

hurry!!  at last indian servers are up.. i will get my hands on'em once i get back!!


----------



## Faun (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



DigitalDude said:


> i'm terribly lagging in Indian servers though I get ~80ms ping. while there no such lag in singapore servers with almost same pings and even EU servers  with around 180ms ping



Yeah Indian servers are shite. despite of <100ms pings I get the rubber band lag. Stopped playing after that on Indian servers.

Also, there was no autobalancer. One team will always be full of "axe in yo leg" noobs and always getting mauled....hurr...durr..durr.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Didn't face lag but autobalance is an issue.I don't really have much choice since BSNL has fvcked up again.Only 6 or 7 Asian servers with <200 ping.



RCuber said:


> Guys.. Please update this thread once CQ is available .. Im away from my pc


Is it any good?Heard it is more CoD than Metro.It can freshen things up but I reckon will get boring soon.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

i also get lag in BFI servers


----------



## RCuber (Jun 13, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Ace Squad 

Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3
Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3 (we lost )
Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3 - I was moved to the loosing team 




DigitalDude said:


> i'm terribly lagging in Indian servers though I get ~80ms ping. while there no such lag in singapore servers with almost same pings and even EU servers  with around 180ms ping
> 
> 
> hehe I saw the battle report
> ...



every time I start using the keyboard/mouse to play.. I am like WTF!! am I that bad with keyboard!!!!!  

and CQ done downloading? 



Krishna said:


> hurry!!  at last indian servers are up.. i will get my hands on'em once i get back!!



best of luck getting good pings 



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Didn't face lag but autobalance is an issue.I don't really have much choice since BSNL has fvcked up again.Only 6 or 7 Asian servers with <200 ping.
> 
> 
> Is it any good?Heard it is more CoD than Metro.It can freshen things up but I reckon will get boring soon.


I haven't played COD , except I have COD4 and have played only a couple of initial campaigns.. so I cannot comment on that.


----------



## DigitalDude (Jun 13, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Is it any good?Heard it is more CoD than Metro.It can freshen things up but I reckon will get boring soon.


predominant comments that I saw in youtube and reddit:
* like CoD with modern graphics 
* maps are not that small as thought before
* 64p is a bigger clusterfck than metro. strictly a no no.

yet to play myself.



RCuber said:


> every time I start using the keyboard/mouse to play.. I am like WTF!! am I that bad with keyboard!!!!!
> 
> and CQ done downloading?


what are you playing with ? controller ? Y?

yeah done downloading.


_


----------



## RCuber (Jun 13, 2012)

DigitalDude said:


> predominant comments that I saw in youtube and reddit:
> * like CoD with modern graphics
> * maps are not that small as thought before
> * 64p is a bigger clusterfck than metro. strictly a no no.
> ...


yes I play with xbox 360 controller , but I can still come in top 10 in my team  k/d ratio is the most woryingthing for me


----------



## DigitalDude (Jun 13, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> yes I play with xbox 360 controller , but I can still come in top 10 in my team  k/d ratio is the most woryingthing for me


isn't it frustrating ??? it takes ages to turn and aim with the controller man 


_


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 13, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

BF Premium's now 2.7k? Those who bought this when it was 1.5k were lucky. Now it's out of reach. Damn.


----------



## Faun (Jun 13, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Spoiler



not buying......damn got cc today and now this



Buy it from battlelog. Probably some glitch in origin client.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 13, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Maybe it is hiked because of people all over the world buying from Indian store?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 13, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Maybe it is hiked because of people all over the world buying from Indian store?



I don't think so. The pricing is correct if compared w/ US. Might be a bug. Hope it isn't that much. But it wouldn't matter, I'd buy them separately after how well they get reviewed.


----------



## Faun (Jun 13, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^if you buy from battlelog, the price is still 1499

I kind of play my best at high pings...funny ninja tactics


----------



## RCuber (Jun 13, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

BTW.. battlelog shows 2.7K .. you still managed to play only 1.5k?


----------



## Faun (Jun 13, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^yes, i guess battlelog was not updated by then. I was lucky.


----------



## Morpheus (Jun 13, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Good that I bought it earlier. Maybe EA didn't expect much Premium sales in India so they priced it lower but now after seeing many people buying it they increased the price. Too bad.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 13, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Phew, I managed to buy it at 1.5k. Here's hoping it's having all goodies. I have a weird feeling that it might be only for CQ or they may demand to pay another K later...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 13, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Still 1499 on battlelog.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 13, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

 I was looking at origin webstore


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 14, 2012)

Hey guys, after a long hiatus, I'm back to Multiplayer gaming. Bought Bf3 + Premium pack today. 
Hope to see you all in the game


----------



## Faun (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^you can see me in wake island any time. I love that map. Most beautiful map in BF3.


----------



## 000Orga (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Just bought BF3 today, no freebie though  Still exploring the game, I've been away from it for quite some time now. lol


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 14, 2012)

Faun said:


> ^^you can see me in wake island any time. I love that map. Most beautiful map in BF3.



Still download the game. Origin sucks


----------



## Faun (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



sriharsha_madineni said:


> Still download the game. Origin sucks



Yeah. I kept CQ download for the day, should be done by the time i reach home.

Wake island is dreamscene wallpaper material for sure.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Bf2 had some amazing maps like Dragon Valley.Probably wouldn't happen but I would really like more BF2 maps included.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

And I hope for some 'Nam time.


----------



## Faun (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Gun master is fun.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 14, 2012)

@Faun 
Ygpm


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> Phew, I managed to buy it at 1.5k. Here's hoping it's having all goodies. I have a weird feeling that it might be only for CQ or they may demand to pay another K later...



eh? I thought you lost faith on battlefield 3 and gave up on it? 

Anyway, Who's all playing it? some nutshell reviews would be appreciated


----------



## Faun (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^CQ gets repetitive but Gun Master mode is fun.

Scrap Metal is least favorite map.


----------



## DigitalDude (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Faun said:


> [...]
> Scrap Metal is least favorite map.


I like scrap metal very much, it reminds me of my college workshop 


_


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

FOrigin 
*i47.tinypic.com/34ifh9k.png
refuses to go online


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Happened to me the day before yesterday. Couldn't log in even after 10 attemps or so. The client has a long way to go. And EA isn't paying much attention to its developlent, it seems.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

i just played a 'rush' round, then went for brk fast, when i come back FOrigin doesnt connect 
I even did a re-login at bat-log, its working fine except forigin.
reconnected tata docofo too.


----------



## Faun (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

So much fun was had yesterday in Gunmaster


----------



## RCuber (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I hate gun master


----------



## Faun (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> I hate gun master



It's fun. 

And it so happens with 64 player CQ maps that you will spawn right behind another enemy spawn. Rattatatatatatata...1 kill added


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

*Double XP 
Active now*


----------



## RCuber (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



s18000rpm said:


> *Double XP
> Active now*



64 Player Operation Metro with Explosives


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



cyborg47 said:


> eh? I thought you lost faith on battlefield 3 and gave up on it?
> 
> Anyway, Who's all playing it? some nutshell reviews would be appreciated



Now, I don't need to buy CoD as BF has CoD in it.


----------



## Faun (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> 64 Player Operation Metro with Explosives



getting out of office now


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



sriharsha_madineni said:


> @Faun
> Ygpm



You're back!!!


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 15, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> You're back!!!



Hehe


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3

Few better things than a good pilot netting you free kills.(Frankiefoo in my case)


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

everything went better than expectation 
Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3
Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3
Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Thsis baltifield game is weird. New weapon unlocks never show up without restarting the game.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3

-------------------------------

had the best game of the week & BF3 decides to crash 
that too after the round was over & i got service star for F2000 
Game disconnected: something went wrong.
BUGGY P.O.S 

update:
Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Led what started as a noob team with only 2 colonels to win.

Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3


----------



## Faun (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



DigitalDude said:


> I like scrap metal very much, it reminds me of my college workshop



It's not that bad, now that I have come to realize after weekend full of gunmaster and CD.


----------



## suyash24seven (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

hi, should i get *Battlefield Bad Company 2* primarily for multiplayer if i'm not feeling like paying over a thousand bucks for BF3 right now? do people play it, and is it fun? thanks 

asking this here because this is the most active thread of the BF series.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

bf3 was selling @ Rs. 750 & b2k at 299 1-2 days ago.
but, even at 1k, its totally worth it 

*www.flipkart.com/battlefield-3-gam...JUBZ&ref=64ca8259-938c-4b1c-a8ed-cabfc8ba4d03


----------



## Faun (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



suyash24seven said:


> hi, should i get *Battlefield Bad Company 2* primarily for multiplayer if i'm not feeling like paying over a thousand bucks for BF3 right now? do people play it, and is it fun? thanks
> 
> asking this here because this is the most active thread of the BF series.



BF BC2 is fun but get the BF3. I do miss BF BC2 maps but BF3 is more fun and there are many things to do.


----------



## suyash24seven (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



s18000rpm said:


> bf3 was selling @ Rs. 750 & b2k at 299 1-2 days ago.
> but, even at 1k, its totally worth it
> 
> Battlefield 3 game | Game | Flipkart.com PC



where was BF3 selling for 750? i frequently checked Flipkart and it was always 1039. now it's 1045.


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

That was d same question i was about to ask


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

On Origin.


----------



## suyash24seven (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> On Origin.



okay, thanks! 

but i don't think it's feasible for me to download it from origin, i'd rather pay Rs.250 more instead of downloading the whole game.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 18, 2012)

suyash24seven said:


> okay, thanks!
> 
> but i don't think it's feasible for me to download it from origin, i'd rather pay Rs.250 more instead of downloading the whole game.



The anniversary offer closed on 15th itself, it's 1.5K on origin right now. Believe me unless you have a fast broadband band (read above 2mbps) downloading it over origin is PITA.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Better order the Disc version from Flipkart.. I do think you will be complaining after your buy it any way..


----------



## Faun (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> Better order the Disc version from Flipkart.. I do think you will be complaining after your buy it any way..



like shin chan


----------



## suyash24seven (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> Better order the Disc version from Flipkart.. I do think you will be complaining after your buy it any way..



umm why would i be complaining?


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^dont even get me started on it 
first post your ISP & BB  plan.

EA could make so much money if they sell 'Update' disks 

TDF platoon stats
Platoons - Battlelog / Battlefield 3


----------



## suyash24seven (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

yeah i've heard about the updates. over 5GB right? they should totally sell update DVDs 

i have BSNL DataOne broadband, Home 1999 plan. 2mbps. will the MP play ok?

another query, can we download the game updates using download managers, and does the download support 'resume'?


----------



## RCuber (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



suyash24seven said:


> yeah i've heard about the updates. over 5GB right? they should totally sell update DVDs
> 
> i have BSNL DataOne broadband, Home 1999 plan. 2mbps. will the MP play ok?
> 
> another query, can we download the game updates using download managers, and does the download support 'resume'?



nope .. thats what people are pissed off .. you can download the updates only through Origin


----------



## Faun (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



s18000rpm said:


> ^dont even get me started on it
> first post your ISP & BB  plan.
> 
> EA could make so much money if they sell 'Update' disks
> ...





It seems only jojo ever flied a copter and got 2 kills to claim top helicopter pilot
Vehicles and Unlocks - JojoTheDragon - Battlelog / Battlefield 3

life is too hard in bf3


----------



## suyash24seven (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Faun said:


> life is too hard in bf3



really? i played Modern Combat 3 multiplayer on my iPod Touch and sucked at it!  but i thought it's because of the small screen. that's why i was thinking of buying the cheaper BFBC2 and see if i'm multiplayer material first before buying BF3


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Faun said:


> It seems only jojo ever flied a copter and got 2 kills to claim top helicopter pilot
> Vehicles and Unlocks - JojoTheDragon - Battlelog / Battlefield 3
> 
> life is too hard in bf3



buggy POS EA 
but Shin Chan gets mentioned twice 

flying is hard  & i play BF3 on laptop.

will *Logitech Attack 3 Joystick* help?
Logitech Attack 3 Joystick | Joystick | Flipkart.com

I'm not going to play any other jet/heli game, except GTA5


----------



## RCuber (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



suyash24seven said:


> really? i played Modern Combat 3 multiplayer on my iPod Touch and sucked at it!  but i thought it's because of the small screen. that's why i was thinking of buying the cheaper BFBC2 and see if i'm multiplayer material first before buying BF3



BF3 Was my first ever multiplayer game.. IMO im doing good for a casual gamer


----------



## suyash24seven (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> BF3 Was my first ever multiplayer game.. IMO im doing good for a casual gamer



i am slightly more casual than the average casual gamer! 
but i guess i'll be fine


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

BF3 rewards intelligent gameplay, so even if you are not the best with the gun you can top the boards if you play tactically.(unlesss it is 24x7 metro 5000 ticket server)


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> BF3 rewards intelligent gameplay, so even if you are not the best with the gun you can top the boards if you play tactically.(unlesss it is 24x7 metro 5000 ticket server)



+1

how do you guys enjoy those 1000+ ticket servers? even before midway it usually becomes base raep


----------



## suyash24seven (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

*noob alert*

what are tickets??


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



suyash24seven said:


> *noob alert*
> 
> what are tickets??



Reinforcement Tickets - Battlefield Wiki - Battlefield 3, Bad Company 2, Weapons, Levels, Maps, Characters and more!

& this will help you The Christmas noob's resource guide : battlefield3

----------------------
UK server, was fun, close round, won by 8 tickets 
  UK RESURRECTION Conquest Rush
Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3
last 5-10mins was - they=150+, we=70 tickets
2 tanks as a team, capped 3 flags to take victory


----------



## RCuber (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ Nice!!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Currently doing research on jehadi jeeps but with mines instead of c4. Initial results are encouraging.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Currently doing research on jehadi jeeps but with mines instead of c4. Initial results are encouraging.



and you didn't invite me to the party!!!


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

[YOUTUBE]r543WQqfURI[/YOUTUBE]
i wanted to try this, but then became a Medic & now addicted to F2000


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Stupid rush game , no chance for JJ


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

forgot to post th bat.report
Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3

--------------------------------------


good rounds
Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3

me MVP2 
Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3

btw, A_G was flying chopper when starting from base, i air dropped right onto the tank & started capping flags 
really fun this game, when playing with friends


----------



## RCuber (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ yea.. good rounds.. untill "Something Went Wrong" for me


----------



## DigitalDude (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> ^^ yea.. good rounds.. untill "Something Went Wrong" for me





_


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Someone re do the TDF Platoon logo. Its looks like some Airforce insignia.


----------



## akkies_2000 (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



suyash24seven said:


> really? i played Modern Combat 3 multiplayer on my iPod Touch and sucked at it!  but i thought it's because of the small screen. that's why i was thinking of buying the cheaper BFBC2 and see if i'm multiplayer material first before buying BF3



BFBC2 did not have many servers when I last checked. Had loads of fun on it and feel it was better than BF3. Almost all the time, I play TDM on BF3 as I somehow did not like Rush and Conquest on BF3 (maybe coz I'm bad at flying using mouse-keyboard and hate few maps which come in rotation). Mostly played Conquest and Rush (Laguna Presa/Oasis/Nelson Bay/Valparaiso/Laguna Alta my fav) on BFBC2 (my first MP experience).

Even bought Vietnam but there were very very few servers with better ping, now almost all are empty


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 20, 2012)

Played gun master for the first time yesterday. Loved it


----------



## akkies_2000 (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



sriharsha_madineni said:


> Played gun master for the first time yesterday. Loved it



How are the maps? Are they big enough? How long does one survive being an average player (0.8 kdr)? I'm not purchasing it as I feel if the maps are very small, one would die every 20-30 sec and then wait for respawn. I prefer TDM on BF3 so Gun Master seems like my style of play but just concerned about map size.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Not played many maps, but yeah they are small(CQ). I didn't really do the statistics much as I was enjoying the game more 

BTW are you talking about CQ DLC? Or BF3 in general?


----------



## DigitalDude (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



akkies_2000 said:


> How are the maps? Are they big enough? How long does one survive being an average player (0.8 kdr)? I'm not purchasing it as I feel if the maps are very small, one would die every 20-30 sec and then wait for respawn. I prefer TDM on BF3 so Gun Master seems like my style of play but just concerned about map size.


even I thought the CQ maps are gonna be very small but there is quite a lot of space as there are 3 levels. upto 32 player you wont feel the congestion. but yeah the action is frantic 


_


----------



## Faun (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Actually I get better K/D ration in CQ. Blame it on my preference for PDW or might be because I am getting better.

64 player is chaos (I got spawned right behind an enemy spawn). 32 is ideal.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



JojoTheDragon said:


> Someone re do the TDF Platoon logo. Its looks like some Airforce insignia.


Only hellknight has the control.. he hasn't made any of us leaders .. he is having his exams and wont be back till next week..


----------



## DigitalDude (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Faun said:


> Actually I get better K/D ration in CQ. Blame it on my preference for PDW or might be because I am getting better.
> 
> 64 player is chaos (I got spawned right behind an enemy spawn). 32 is ideal.


for the lulz:

*i.imgur.com/bMO8k.jpg



_


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

whose squadding up tonight?
most probably here - UK server - Anarchy UK Back To Karkand All Maps - Server Browser - Battlelog / Battlefield 3


----------



## RCuber (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Will join after dinner


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Any fix for long loading times??
I tried the optimize for BF3 mode in Nvidia drivers and I even turned down my settings to all medium. Still the loading time takes ages on my 1mbps line :/


----------



## DigitalDude (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



sriharsha_madineni said:


> Any fix for long loading times??
> I tried the optimize for BF3 mode in Nvidia drivers and I even turned down my settings to all medium. Still the loading time takes ages on my 1mbps line :/


the base maps do take more time to load than DLCs. also some ppl say loading times are faster on low ping servers. but definite solution is to install BF3 on a SSD, it makes a tremendous difference it seems.


_


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



DigitalDude said:


> the base maps do take more time to load than DLCs. also some ppl say loading times are faster on low ping servers. but definite solution is to install BF3 on a SSD, it makes a tremendous difference it seems.
> 
> 
> _


No, Even on CQ.
Already wasted a lot on upgrades coz of BF3, SSD is the only thing left


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

BF3 default maps take long time to load, but B2K maps load in seconds (even on 200ms ping servers).

Tip: Once the BF3 game launches & sits in taskbar, open it (active window), this way the game loads faster


----------



## Faun (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



s18000rpm said:


> Tip: Once the BF3 game launches & sits in taskbar, open it (active window), this way the game loads faster



Agree.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

for me .. it takes ages to load the Base maps... but for B2K and CQ.. its takes just 15-20 secs..


----------



## akkies_2000 (Jun 21, 2012)

Same for me... Original maps take too long to load while b2k maps load very fast.. Simply a case of bad programming...


----------



## RCuber (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3

this must be the first time 7 TDF members were playing together on the same map after a long time  ..  

ironically I scored more than the others


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^
Oh wait me is coooming


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*


didnt realize there were 7


----------



## RCuber (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



s18000rpm said:


> didnt realize there were 7



cybob was in the other team


----------



## akkies_2000 (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Sent a request to platoon TDFIndia... profile name: gabhru
If and once I get accepted, do I need to input the platoon name somewhere for it to show along with my name in scorecard?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



s18000rpm said:


> didnt realize there were 7



Me too,or I would have put on a show instead of failed Jihadi choppers 



akkies_2000 said:


> Sent a request to platoon TDFIndia... profile name: gabhru
> If and once I get accepted, do I need to input the platoon name somewhere for it to show along with my name in scorecard?



Your wish,most players don't. Infact s18000rpm is thinking of a new tag.


----------



## DigitalDude (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



akkies_2000 said:


> Sent a request to platoon TDFIndia... profile name: gabhru
> If and once I get accepted, do I need to input the platoon name somewhere for it to show along with my name in scorecard?


just select it as primary platoon. it will automatically appear.


_


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Battlefield 3: Close Quarters | What Were They Thinking? - YouTube


----------



## RCuber (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

updated the member list, BTW if there are anyone else who wants to share their ID please reply with your Battlelog id or PM me  ..


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Faun said:


> Actually I get better K/D ration in CQ. Blame it on my preference for PDW or might be because I am getting better.
> 
> 64 player is chaos (I got spawned right behind an enemy spawn). 32 is ideal.



Maybe because you're more of CoD-type. Run-and-gun suits your style. But 64p is the shiz.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



DigitalDude said:


> for the lulz:
> 
> *i.imgur.com/bMO8k.jpg
> 
> ...



who got the kill?


----------



## Faun (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> Maybe because you're more of CoD-type. Run-and-gun suits your style. But 64p is the shiz.



haha...not quite.



RCuber said:


> who got the kill?



yes, who got the kill.


----------



## akkies_2000 (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I think person on near side would have got the kill as the person on far side has not yet taken hold of the gun while this one has. Far side guy would have got the kill only if accuracy of person on near side is 2%-3%. ha ha ha


----------



## RCuber (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Lets squad up tonight.. ill be online at my usual time 10:30 PM ..


----------



## DigitalDude (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> who got the kill?





Faun said:


> yes, who got the kill.





akkies_2000 said:


> I think person on near side would have got the kill as the person on far side has not yet taken hold of the gun while this one has. Far side guy would have got the kill only if accuracy of person on near side is 2%-3%. ha ha ha


yep  he didnt notice me and started running with the defibs... easy kill 


_


----------



## akkies_2000 (Jun 22, 2012)

Possibly a lag on his side and he didnt see you spawn in front of him.. Happens to me, i see no one is around and within 1sec get killed from behind by a newly spawned player


----------



## RCuber (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

good 5 rounds with the squad - Me, s18, Faun and gunner  we won all the rounds today 

Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3
Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3
Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3
Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3
Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3

about 90% of the time we were in tanks..


----------



## DigitalDude (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> good 5 rounds with the squad - Me, s18, Faun and gunner  we won all the rounds today
> 
> Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3
> Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3
> ...



nice 

I want this laser designator medal. so I will join you guys in the tank citv station.
so who is mostly driving the tank ? please take guided missiles perk 

_


----------



## RCuber (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



DigitalDude said:


> nice
> 
> I want this laser designator medal. so I will join you guys in the tank citv station.
> so who is mostly driving the tank ? please take guided missiles perk
> ...



I am NOT a good driver.. Faun is better driver than s18 (sorry s18 its the truth)  , my next perk is CITV 

but we need good air support too.. you and Gunner are the best we have according to the stats  , its like that BFF Caspian Border video .. you guys take the air and we take the ground 



EDIT: add Krishna aka 00-HIDESIGN-00 as one of the top pilots in our squad


----------



## desiJATT (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Ok guys, I will be playing with you today onwards. My clan members are all away for vacations, so i need a team to play with, RCuber, next time, invite me to party again  And do you guys use MIC?


----------



## RCuber (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Double XP for Premium Player this weekend.. 

Premium exclusive Do - Blog - Battlelog / Battlefield 3


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

So you can't put C4 on EOD bot, but we did manage to launch it across the map today


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

wrong side of the map though 
getting some heli kills with Tank shells, today got 4


----------



## RCuber (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

ok im back .. let have a couple of rounds..


----------



## 101gamzer (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> ok im back .. let have a couple of rounds..



Good luck
I wish I had this game and I could play with you all


----------



## DigitalDude (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



s18000rpm said:


> ...
> getting some heli kills with Tank shells, today got 4


if I nail a tough one, I shout out a loud YESSSSSSS and reaffirm the perception of insanity of me among my family 


_


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^todays (1.30am ) round, got a heli & a JET! 
now, going again to conquest


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Got first place by far 3 times today,no MVP ribbon for it. I thought it was a glitch on my end,but then realised it's double xp for premium. So pissed off!


----------



## RCuber (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Got first place by far 3 times today,no MVP ribbon for it. I thought it was a glitch on my end,but then realised it's double xp for premium. So pissed off!



hehehehe


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Got first place by far 3 times today,no MVP ribbon for it. I thought it was a glitch on my end,but then realised it's double xp for premium. So pissed off!




its just a game ffs


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

You know what to do with that pill.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> You know what to do with that pill.



what?


----------



## DigitalDude (Jun 24, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Got first place by far 3 times today,no MVP ribbon for it. I thought it was a glitch on my end,but then realised it's double xp for premium. So pissed off!


bwahahahahaha 

btw a meaty round with the little bird 
Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3

air and armour
Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3
faun went on a date with the tank and got all top vehicle yesterday 


_


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Jun 25, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



			
				Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> You know what to do with that pill.





s18000rpm said:


> what?



Never saw the Matrix , s18000rpm? 

Also , what time do you guys play? I'm still at level 18 in Battlefield 3 , damn work is taking up a lot of my time


----------



## Faun (Jun 25, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



DigitalDude said:


> air and armour
> Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3
> faun went on a date with the tank and got all top vehicle yesterday
> 
> ...



Learning attack helicopters now.  Got killed so many times colliding with the obstacles and enemy fire. Will continue practice today @10pm-1am


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 25, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I laugh when I enter a chopper and find someone hogging the gunner seat waiting for a pilot to get them free kills. GTFO!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 25, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I thought I was late for the party, btw the party always starts late. 

Anyone plays @ 6pm to 8 pm ?


----------



## RCuber (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

is Canister + Reactive the best setup for Tank?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

For me by far the best. Don't forget thermal optics with it.


----------



## Faun (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I am gonna canisterize some **** today.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Also try to rotate the tank after taking a hit so that the reactive armor faces the enemy. If it's gone on all sides, present your front.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Hey is anyone getting BSOD with the new Nvidia drivers?? 
I'm not able to play for more then 5-10mins before the BSOD says hi :/
Some  "nvlddmkm.sys" error and once razer drivers caused crash. 

I re-installed my OS, yet the issue exists.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



sriharsha_madineni said:


> Hey is anyone getting BSOD with the new Nvidia drivers??
> I'm not able to play for more then 5-10mins before the BSOD says hi :/
> Some  "nvlddmkm.sys" error and once razer drivers caused crash.
> 
> I re-installed my OS, yet the issue exists.



try rolling back the drivers.. also try swapping the RAM modules.


----------



## DigitalDude (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> is Canister + Reactive the best setup for Tank?


My only setup is Smoke+Guided+Reactive. suits my play very well and have got used to it 
smoke has saved me a bazillion times and have survived so many tank battles with the guided shell plus many free kills from marked targets.

choose thermal only if you can run away from soflams, javelins and other laser painters. thermal and canister are perfect for maps like tehran highway, bazaar or 64p servers.

and if the tank gunner has maintanence/proximity scan/thermal camo then great 


_


----------



## Faun (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Also try to rotate the tank after taking a hit so that the reactive armor faces the enemy. If it's gone on all sides, present your front.



I tested RPG on Tank,

From behind it went down to 38% health
From sides it was about ~50%
And from front it was greater than ~60%

Never show your back when in a tank. Sides are ok.



DigitalDude said:


> My only setup is Smoke+Guided+Reactive. suits my play very well and have got used to it
> smoke has saved me a bazillion times and have survived so many tank battles with the guided shell plus many free kills from marked targets.



Agree and a good gunner can do wonders too.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 27, 2012)

RCuber said:


> try rolling back the drivers.. also try swapping the RAM modules.



Will swap the ram modules and revert back.


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 29, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Well I got my game yesterday.
Is there any static link to download the update of Battlefield 3 ?

I started downloading through Origin, and 2 GB was done out of 5. But then, my internet got disconnected, and it started to download from the beginning.  Any static link / torrent / mediafire link to download the update?  Thanks.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 29, 2012)

^^
Happened to me after downloading 4gigs. Quite a PITA. 

If any of your friends has a original copy on disc. That should do. There are no direct links AFAIK.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 29, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Double XP for a full week 
Premium Full week, Non-premium 2 1/2 days 



> Next week, we have a great treat for all Battlefield 3 players. Premium members will get double XP for an entire week, while non-Premium members get two and a half days of double XP goodness.
> 
> 
> As always, double XP means your net gain for any round will be effectively doubled at the end of round. This goes for any map and any mode from the base game or any of our expansion packs, as long as you play on ranked servers.
> ...



Get double XP for a - Blog - Battlelog / Battlefield 3


----------



## Faun (Jun 29, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I got work to do


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 29, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Not this sh1t again.


----------



## DigitalDude (Jun 29, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Faun said:


> I got work to do


same here. this 2xp is becoming 2addictive 



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Not this sh1t again.


No MVP for ya for 4 days 


_


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 29, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I'll chill out doing jehadi jeep/chopper/jet.


----------



## suyash24seven (Jun 29, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

is there any way to know whether i'll be good at multiplayer or will i suck at it?  i'm thinking of buying BF3 but i've never played multiplayer before.

also, buying the entensions such as kirkland, etc. isn't compulsory, right?


----------



## RCuber (Jun 29, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



suyash24seven said:


> is there any way to know whether i'll be good at multiplayer or will i suck at it?  i'm thinking of buying BF3 but i've never played multiplayer before.
> 
> also, buying the entensions such as kirkland, etc. isn't compulsory, right?



BF3 is my first MP game.. you maytake some time to understand the game.. but once you know on how to play, you will start to enjoy it.. 

its "Back to Karkand" its not necessary to play the main game. often we squad up mostly in the base games only..


----------



## suyash24seven (Jun 29, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^ okay, thanks a lot!
one more clarification please, i can play with people i know (like people on this forum) and join random teams as well, right?


----------



## RCuber (Jun 30, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



suyash24seven said:


> ^ okay, thanks a lot!
> one more clarification please, i can play with people i know (like people on this forum) and join random teams as well, right?



yes.. you can play with your friends as a squad.  but sometime to balance the teams you might be put in the opposite team


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 30, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

BTW add me to the list..
my origin id is:-

SoumojitC


----------



## RCuber (Jun 30, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



soumo27 said:


> BTW add me to the list..
> my origin id is:-
> 
> SoumojitC



Updated


----------



## ico (Jun 30, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

sigh Origin. 

I'm downloading updates around ~5GB.

The thing is, at 2.5 GB Origin crashed. Now downloading from start again.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 30, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

thats why it should be renamed to FOrigin 
anyways, i hope the punkbuster doent screw up again & ruin my HDD this 2x XP week/weekend


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 30, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



ico said:


> sigh Origin.
> 
> I'm downloading updates around ~5GB.
> 
> The thing is, at 2.5 GB Origin crashed. Now downloading from start again.



Remember to pause download before shutting down the PC.


----------



## suyash24seven (Jun 30, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



ico said:


> sigh Origin.
> 
> I'm downloading updates around ~5GB.
> 
> The thing is, at 2.5 GB Origin crashed. Now downloading from start again.



it doesn't support resume? i really wanna buy BF3 but this is what's stopping me. i have a limited broadband plan.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 30, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



suyash24seven said:


> it doesn't support resume? i really wanna buy BF3 but this is what's stopping me. i have a limited broadband plan.



if you have any friends who has BF3 updates then you can copy it from him..


----------



## ico (Jul 1, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

MTNL 3G gained speed at night and did the trick.

*i.imgur.com/N6vS3.png



suyash24seven said:


> it doesn't support resume? i really wanna buy BF3 but this is what's stopping me. i have a limited broadband plan.


Supports resume but only if you PAUSE.

If you'll quit it without pausing or it crashes, you'll lose data. 

If you have limited broadband plan, then don't bother with this Origin unless someone can give his BF3 folder to you. (containing all the updates)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 1, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

It resumes correctly after pausing? That's an improvement on what I saw last time I paused it


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jul 1, 2012)

RCuber said:


> Updated



Forgot to mention mine  

sriharsha87

Edit : it was already there, didn't notice  





Arsenal_Gunners said:


> It resumes correctly after pausing? That's an improvement on what I saw last time I paused it


Yes, it does. 

Had frequent power cuts during my purchase, after downloading some 5GB on desktop, I copied the contents to my laptop & resumed it from there. Thankfully no data loss.


----------



## DigitalDude (Jul 1, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

found these servers:
[JPN] Very NOOBs/Beginners Only !! (Rank > 33 Kick) - Server Browser - Battlelog / Battlefield 3
[JPN] GoodGames NOOBS Conquest 125% [Rank > 54 Kick] - Server Browser - Battlelog / Battlefield 3

new guys can take a look 


_


----------



## Faun (Jul 1, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> It resumes correctly after pausing? That's an improvement on what I saw last time I paused it



IT will resume from the last full chunk downloaded, discarding the in progress chunk.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 1, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

For nVidia users (basic stuff)
Optimize : Battlefield 3 Tweak Guide | GeForce


[YOUTUBE]zUShM4Rj0Yw[/YOUTUBE]
In BF3 settings - under *Gameplay*


> *Network Smoothing Factor*: This slider controls interpolation, a technique which determines where a particular moving object or character is currently located in the game world, based on actual locational data periodically received over the network. If an enemy soldier is running along in front of you, interpolation allows their movement to appear fluid, calculating their movement across the screen even though your computer is receiving only periodic updates of where they actually are. So instead of seeing a person jerkily warping from point to point, you see smooth animated motion all the way along. By reducing this slider, you can reduce the use of interpolation, and in turn potentially increase your accuracy by reducing latency; you're more likely to shoot at where someone actually is at any time. The downside to reducing the slider is that it may make character movements more jerky in the game. This depends on a range of factors, including the quality and latency of your own connection to the server, and those of the other players. Start by lowering the slider to the midway point. If after a period of gameplay on your favorite servers you don't notice any jerkiness in friendly or enemy movements, then lower it slightly again. If you do, raise it slightly until things are smooth.


Reduce Latency and Improve Accuracy in Battlefield 3 : battlefield3


----------



## Faun (Jul 1, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

RCuber seems to be playing in born2bash - Metro - 10,000 tickets of Pain - Server Browser - Battlelog / Battlefield 3 for past 16 hours.


----------



## DigitalDude (Jul 1, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*




_


----------



## RCuber (Jul 1, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Faun said:


> RCuber seems to be playing in born2bash - Metro - 10,000 tickets of Pain - Server Browser - Battlelog / Battlefield 3 for past 16 hours.



No way.... it was you who was playing there ... I was dragged into that server but I quit as soon as I realized the ticket count.. BTW.. its been ages since I played more than 2 rounds of metro in a day ..


----------



## Faun (Jul 1, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^I joined after you. And the status in my battlelog still says that you are there (it says idle now).

Felt good playing metro after so long. I was a good medic there. Got M5k service star too.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 1, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Faun said:


> ^^I joined after you. And the status in my battlelog still says that you are there (it says idle now).
> 
> Felt good playing metro after so long. I was a good medic there. Got M5k service star too.



HIDESIGN dragged me into that server and quit immediately .. I had about 9 kills using JNG-90 and then quit , BTW you often need to reload Battlelog


----------



## suyash24seven (Jul 1, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



ico said:


> Supports resume but only if you PAUSE.
> 
> If you'll quit it without pausing or it crashes, you'll lose data.
> 
> If you have limited broadband plan, then don't bother with this Origin unless someone can give his BF3 folder to you. (containing all the updates)



can i download a bit, then disconnect my internet, then download more the next day? if yes then i can use the airtel 3g Rs.9 for half hour plan multiple times.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jul 1, 2012)

Yes, you can. Make sure you pause the download before disconnecting.


----------



## suyash24seven (Jul 1, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^ ok thanks!


----------



## RCuber (Jul 2, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

[YOUTUBE]aT4grIQrWzA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 2, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

WTF was that ? 

With my pings, only recon is playable.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3

btw, after adding addition 4GB RAM (to prev. 4GB), initially the game/map took around  a minute + to load, but now it loads up in few seconds, maximum has been 20seconds 
Windows 7 *Prefetch* works wonders


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Other rounds we played tonight.
Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3
Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3
Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3
Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I'm getting insanely low framerates on all maps since yesterday, any fix for that?
I even lowered my resolution to 1600x900 and low graphics. Even then the framerates are <10


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 3, 2012)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> I'm getting insanely low framerates on all maps since yesterday, any fix for that?
> I even lowered my resolution to 1600x900 and low graphics. Even then the framerates are <10



Inatalled anything new or changed settings?
Try this-
 Gamebooster Download


----------



## RCuber (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



sriharsha_madineni said:


> I'm getting insanely low framerates on all maps since yesterday, any fix for that?
> I even lowered my resolution to 1600x900 and low graphics. Even then the framerates are <10



whats the ping you are getting?? 


I had such problems due the following reasons. 
1. Very bad ping or router/internet issue
2. low ram, I could not play the game when couple of tasks/browsers were open. 
3. when I tried to tweak the resolution to Max/ultra. I had to delete the profile file and restart the game and then set the settings to a lower value. 
4. Hard disk loaded( i.e, too much read write eg: torrents etc)


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



thetechfreak said:


> Inatalled anything new or changed settings?
> Try this-
> Gamebooster Download





RCuber said:


> whats the ping you are getting??
> 
> 
> I had such problems due the following reasons.
> ...



I donno it just started in the middle of the session which was going fine for 4hrs, suddenly the games started lagging, so I changed server only to find the same lag. Then tried different servers only to realize something went wrong my side.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

defrag your OS & game drive, its probably pagefile, too much of fragmentation...

Is  your HDD light blinking erratically ( or doesnt blink, just stays on?) when BF3 lags?
If yes, then it could be Punkbuster busting your HDD 
update - PunkBuster Online Countermeasures

& it'd help us help you even better if you'd posted your PC spec.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



s18000rpm said:


> defrag your OS & game drive, its probably pagefile, too much of fragmentation...
> 
> Is  your HDD light blinking erratically ( or doesnt blink, just stays on?) when BF3 lags?
> If yes, then it could be Punkbuster busting your HDD
> ...



Oops, Forgot about my siggy.
Here are my specs

Intel E8400 @stock
Gigabyte EP45 DQ6
4GB DDR2 800MHz 
Zotac GTX 560Ti
500GB Single Platter HDD 7200rpm
Corsair VX450

Completely forgot about the defrag part, I usually keep Diskeeper in Auto, forgot to install it after OS upgrade.

------------------------------------------------------

Here's an update for BF3 Premium Players, Strategy guide for CQ 

*www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10....10150104682062672.279492.308775617671&type=1

Premium - Battlelog / Battlefield 3


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

[YOUTUBE]RfI30tHcwD8[/YOUTUBE]

i never knew you could get of chopper


----------



## DigitalDude (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



sriharsha_madineni said:


> I donno it just started in the middle of the session which was going fine for 4hrs, suddenly the games started lagging, so I changed server only to find the same lag. Then tried different servers only to realize something went wrong my side.


first check your CPU and GPU temps (while idle and gaming) and make sure all fans are running also that of PSU.


_


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jul 3, 2012)

Err coincidentally I installed a new cpu fan & 5x80mm fans yesterday itself. My setup is running cooler than before. So I doubt it. 

I had kept my pc for defrag. Let me check it in a while. Hopefully it should fix the issue as OS partition was heavily fragmented.


----------



## Saumil996 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Started my BF3 multiplayer, First time online multiplayer experience and i was blown away by it, It was just awesome! 
BTW add me to the list
id is *savvyflakkyman*


----------



## RCuber (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Saumil996 said:


> Started my BF3 multiplayer, First time online multiplayer experience and i was blown away by it, It was just awesome!
> BTW add me to the list
> id is *savvyflakkyman*



updated


----------



## DigitalDude (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

few good rounds yesterday 
Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3
Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3
Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3



sriharsha_madineni said:


> Err coincidentally I installed a new cpu fan & 5x80mm fans yesterday itself. My setup is running cooler than before. So I doubt it.
> 
> I had kept my pc for defrag. Let me check it in a while. Hopefully it should fix the issue as OS partition was heavily fragmented.


it is possible that while installing fans, heatsink might have been slightly displaced etc. I said that because the problem suddenly occured after long hours of gaming.

anyway I guess it's fixed as you are playing 


_


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

*s3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/battlelog-assets/bg-update.jpg


----------



## RCuber (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



s18000rpm said:


> *s3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/battlelog-assets/bg-update.jpg



was this scheduled? I didnt see any message yesterday..

I spend only a couple of hours playing (usually from 10PM-2AM) but when the battlelog goes missing after a good round .. its FFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUU.. 

BTW has the famas bug gone? if famas is used in a round by anyone then the battlereport doesnt turnup..


----------



## Faun (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> if famas is used in a round by anyone then the battlereport doesnt turnup..


That might be the reason for some skipped battlereports where I pwned others 



s18000rpm said:


> *s3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/battlelog-assets/bg-update.jpg



*25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_l5se1iTR0T1qz4w1go1_500.jpg


----------



## RCuber (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Faun said:


> *25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_l5se1iTR0T1qz4w1go1_500.jpg



*img801.imageshack.us/img801/1351/22949534.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

again lost battle reports, f2000 service star


----------



## DigitalDude (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

that famas bug was fixed long ago. presently battlelog sometimes doesnt report stuff on the battlefeed and misses battlereports but the stats get counted.


_


----------



## RCuber (Jul 6, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

The Battlefield Blog | ?Matches? Feature Coming to Battlefield 3


> We’re taking the next step in advancing online competitive play in the Battlefield 3 community. The “Matches” feature will allow players to coordinate competitive multiplayer sessions with their friends and squad members. Battlefield 3 players will be able to select the time, server, game settings, and roster for their Matches creating a controlled and definitive environment for competitive play.
> 
> Players will be able to coordinate Matches for PC, PlayStation 3, and Xbox 360 through the Battlelog. To coordinate a Match a player must be actively renting a dedicated server. Once a dedicated server has been selected the Match host can set the Match name, start time, game mode, team size, and map rotations.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jul 6, 2012)

DigitalDude said:


> few good rounds yesterday
> Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3
> Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3
> Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3
> ...



Yep its fixed now. I thought I replied to you post, it was saved in drafts. Checked it just now 






DigitalDude said:


> that famas bug was fixed long ago. presently battlelog sometimes doesnt report stuff on the battlefeed and misses battlereports but the stats get counted.
> 
> 
> _


Same here day before yesterday, some battlelogs were missed. But it's fixed now I guess.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 6, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Battlefield 3: Armored Kill DLC Q&A - GameSpot.com


----------



## rahul18348 (Jul 6, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

can anybody please post their BF3 updates folder (in torrent form). it has been 20 days downloading a 4GB patch & origin crashes between 78-85%. this is the 5th time this has happened. please help guys.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 6, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

one cannot distribute via Torrents as there will be a copyright issue.. we can see other means. where do you stay?


----------



## rahul18348 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> one cannot distribute via Torrents as there will be a copyright issue.. we can see other means. where do you stay?


 Bilaspur, Chattisgarh. I'll be grateful if anybody can provide me with the patches or else no BF3 for me


----------



## rohit3221 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Hey guys, Is Close quarters worth purchasing?
I am not wasting 2700 bucks on premium to get DLC's worth not playing...So, is CQ worth the price?
P.S. CQ costs 600 bucks


----------



## RCuber (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



rohit3221 said:


> Hey guys, Is Close quarters worth purchasing?
> I am not wasting 2700 bucks on premium to get DLC's worth not playing...So, is CQ worth the price?
> P.S. CQ costs 600 bucks



nope.. not necessary, you can skip CQ. all are close combat and it will get repetitive within a few days. base maps are good. even karkand is good, but I didnt like CQ at all.


----------



## rohit3221 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> nope.. not necessary, you can skip CQ. all are close combat and it will get repetitive within a few days. base maps are good. even karkand is good, but I didnt like CQ at all.



Thanks 
BTW you can add me in your first post
Battlelog username- rohit3221


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Karkand is better than the stock maps. You should get B2K for sure.


----------



## Faun (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^Wake island <3


----------



## rohit3221 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Karkand is better than the stock maps. You should get B2K for sure.



Already have it, had purchased the limited edition..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Gulf of Oman conquest is my favourite map in the game. You can see the decline of map design from BF2 to 3.


----------



## rohit3221 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Is there any alternative to purchase stuff from origin other than Credit/Debit cards??
I have a SBI Bank ACC, I've tried using a VCC from SBI netbanking, but it won't work....
Any alternatives..


----------



## RCuber (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

@Gunner enlighten me please.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

In the stock maps you have large maps like Caspian and Firestorm but the flags are concentrated in a small portion of the map. Rest of it is just for jets and choppers to fly around. While in the B2K maps the flags are spread all over the map which encourages flanking and counterattacks.

Compare this
*bf2.free-gfx.com/bf2_maps/kubra_dam/cq_64_kubra_dam.png
with 
*www.bf3guides.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/operationfirestormmap.png


----------



## rohit3221 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I actually agree with Arsenal_Gunners
When I played B2K maps, I didn't find it much interesting as were the BF2 maps...It just didn't feel like it...


----------



## DigitalDude (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> [...]You can see the decline of map design from BF2 to 3.


'consolification' 



rohit3221 said:


> I actually agree with Arsenal_Gunners
> When I played B2K maps, I didn't find it much interesting as were the BF2 maps...It just didn't feel like it...


i think you are not agreeing with gunners 


_


----------



## iittopper (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



rohit3221 said:


> I actually agree with Arsenal_Gunners
> When I played B2K maps, I didn't find it much interesting as were the BF2 maps...It just didn't feel like it...



contradiction bro !


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

TBH even B2K maps have been watered down a bit.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> TBH even B2K maps have been watered down a bit.



And that discussion closed down the whole EA UK forum. lol. This was a spark.

I loved being in Mordor watching fans swear at DICE for dumbing it down to the point where big maps do nothing for capturing flags. Closely packed capture sites and a waste of all the outer area of map, just to say "see, we said this was a big map".

Players even asked them to correct it in BF3 when BC2: 'Nam had similar wastage of map-land.


----------



## rohit3221 (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



iittopper said:


> contradiction bro !



lol...I messed up my post......Sorry 
Oh and BTW can someone please reply to my earlier post :



> Is there any alternative to purchase stuff from origin other than Credit/Debit cards??
> I have a SBI Bank ACC, I've tried using a VCC from SBI netbanking, but it won't work....
> Any alternatives..


----------



## RCuber (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



rohit3221 said:


> Thanks
> BTW you can add me in your first post
> Battlelog username- rohit3221



updated and added


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> And that discussion closed down the whole EA UK forum. lol. This was a spark.
> 
> I loved being in Mordor watching fans swear at DICE for dumbing it down to the point where big maps do nothing for capturing flags. Closely packed capture sites and a waste of all the outer area of map, just to say "see, we said this was a big map".
> 
> Players even asked them to correct it in BF3 when BC2: 'Nam had similar wastage of map-land.



Bit strange you know what went down in all the forums  without even playing a minute of the game concerned, I have 280 hrs and didn't know about EAUK closing down . No wonder you were/are full of negative stuff about it.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

has anyone tried/tested to put mine/claymore below unoccupied jeeps ? the best place to test this would be the jeep at Flag D in Firestorm. I recently saw a video where a guy trolls using C4  , @s18 I guess you can test it  . 



rohit3221 said:


> lol...I messed up my post......Sorry
> Oh and BTW can someone please reply to my earlier post :



I used EntroPay to purchase..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Hey that's pretty cheap. I like cheap tactics


----------



## DigitalDude (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> And that discussion closed down the whole EA UK forum. lol. This was a spark.[...]


it's just lame reasoning and mostly speculation by angry/disappointed fans.. one group even claimed the leaking of EA premium features pic triggered the closure.

from what I understand, the foll. reasons are more apt:
* forum has grown tremendously, EA just doesn't want to spend money maintaining the forum.
* following blizzard in toeing the same line i.e. anonymity resulting in too much irresponsible and nasty behaviour. remember blizzard revealed original names of players in their forums for the same reason.
* linking some kind of ingame penalty for abuse in the forums which is already available as part of battlelog forums. also battlelog is going to expand to other games in the future like MOH.
* Facebook and Twitter
* legal liability if acts like sopa/acta gets passed.


steam is still the darling here. I wonder how they manage such a large forum and coordinate with community volunteers.

_



RCuber said:


> has anyone tried/tested to put mine/claymore below unoccupied jeeps ? the best place to test this would be the jeep at Flag D in Firestorm. I recently saw a video where a guy trolls using C4  , @s18 I guess you can test it


when i'm in c4 mood I just rush to E to take the jihad jeep but once i had claymore instead of c4, didnt know what to do and saw the venom approaching E while 2 T90s already on the way to D. so just placed the claymore near the stationary launcher 


_


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

another great round at _Anarchy UK Back To Karkand All Maps server_

Before 2x XP 
*i.imgur.com/8K1Xt.png

After 2x XP points added
Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3

well deserved MVP gone. had a lot of fun in LAV-25, & my best K/D  

the round before this, had my first encounter with a hacker, was right behind him & shooting with 'mah M60E4 ' aimed at his head, got 2 guys who spawned on him, but he was sitting there shooting at others, put a C4 under his ass, still no use. lol
all got to know he was hacking, then banned


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

P0tti1 - Battlelog / Battlefield 3
Don't think he was hacking,you got the poor guy banned for nothing


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

ya right, his own squad & team were asking how the hell he didnt die, while they did, & they were the ones who banned him, heck i ont even know how to report/vote kick in bf3 
btw, when i was shooting at him, his health bar didnt go down.


----------



## rahul18348 (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

bf3 Server - Server Browser - Battlelog / Battlefield 3 New Indian Server Online! Fantastic pings. check it out guys!


----------



## iittopper (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



rahul18348 said:


> bf3 Server - Server Browser - Battlelog / Battlefield 3 New Indian Server Online! Fantastic pings. check it out guys!



wow nice !
BTW your rig is awsome except for graphic card ofcourse 

And i am getting 54 ping


----------



## rahul18348 (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



iittopper said:


> wow nice !
> BTW your rig is awsome except for graphic card ofcourse
> 
> And i am getting 54 ping



Thanks Bro! i know. Have already purchased Sapphire 7850. Will arrive in 1-2 days.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

*i.imgur.com/Bty7v.png
another awesome round, but battle report didnt generate 

edit:
just noticed Faun's (psygeist) ping


----------



## Faun (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Still better pings than what I am getting now and then.


----------



## iittopper (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Faun said:


> Still better pings than what I am getting now and then.



no doubt we get better pings , but indian server lags like Hell



rahul18348 said:


> Thanks Bro! i know. Have already purchased Sapphire 7850. Will arrive in 1-2 days.



wow that awsome !


----------



## RCuber (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

What is this!!! ??? Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3


----------



## DigitalDude (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



rahul18348 said:


> bf3 Server - Server Browser - Battlelog / Battlefield 3 New Indian Server Online! Fantastic pings. check it out guys!


though indian servers are having low pings it lags and rubberbands like hell. many times the servers just crash and reboot. these dabbas are fit to only host cs1.6 



s18000rpm said:


> edit:
> just noticed Faun's (psygeist) ping






RCuber said:


> What is this!!! ??? Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3


obviously two morons boosting. report them, dice will immediately wipe their stats just like happened to a noob clan in India 


_


----------



## Faun (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

this is really nice 
*i.imgur.com/0g8M7.jpg


----------



## rohit3221 (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> has anyone tried/tested to put mine/claymore below unoccupied jeeps ? the best place to test this would be the jeep at Flag D in Firestorm. I recently saw a video where a guy trolls using C4  , @s18 I guess you can test it  .
> 
> 
> 
> I used EntroPay to purchase..



Hey Thanks for the suggestion....Purchased BF3 Premium using entropay.....
Thanks..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Getting bored of it somewhat. May take a break soon till AK.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 9, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Getting bored of it somewhat. May take a break soon till AK.



Dont even think of it. Who will give airsupport to us ? :S
BTW as 2XP is over , now you will be getting those MVP ribbons again !!


----------



## Faun (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Fresh content by me. Waiting for chopper in a nutshell. Pay attention to the last few seconds.
[YOUTUBE]VqU-bKbZiWQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DigitalDude (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^^



_


----------



## suyash24seven (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

what the hell is going on in that video??


----------



## SunE (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ People are waiting for a chopper to spawn and as soon as a chopper is spawned, everyone jumps on to it as fast as they can.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jul 9, 2012)

Lol, who was that in the video? Baba Ramdev in bf3?


----------



## iittopper (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Fun video


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jul 10, 2012)

Lol, just a while back I was crouching on tank and shooting, suddenly ended up on enemies tank far away, didn't understand for a while, then realized that I traveled on cannon shell and not hurt


----------



## RCuber (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Lol yea.. There are lots of vids on youtube. Iirc rivalXfactor has one video on this.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

lol yeah 

[YOUTUBE]bJzeoa2a2J4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^ rofl
from now on, we should do that to get our guys at capture points.
imagine, at Caspian, from the mountain sides to 'B' & 'D' 

Randomnade · Battlefield 3 · Maps
lets go in game with strategies


----------



## Faun (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^yeah more knife based strategies please.



Spoiler



sharpens my blade


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

How the heck do you manage to play with 1k ping ?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



JojoTheDragon said:


> How the heck do you manage to play with 1k ping ?



Holy shiz, bro. Something's seriously not right.



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Getting bored of it somewhat. May take a break soon till AK.



Play some shizzy games like CoD MW3 and watch some good military movies. You'll get pumped to play an awesome game with realistic graphics and guns. 

I watched Top Gun and came back.


----------



## Faun (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



JojoTheDragon said:


> How the heck do you manage to play with 1k ping ?



There are enough noobs lining up my gun sight 

Besides, when your ping is high it's better to be in a tank and blow everything that moves. Keeping yourself in constant wiggly motion.



NVIDIAGeek said:


> Play some shizzy games like CoD MW3 and watch some good military movies. *You'll get pumped to play an awesome game with realistic graphics and guns.*



I really don't think he will play Crysis.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Getting pawned real bad.   I have lost it.


----------



## Faun (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Your K/D ratio is acceptable, mine was lingering around .3 when I started. Another story that this game takes up time which you can utilize in other things.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Faun said:


> I really don't think he will play Crysis.



When did I ever say anything about Crysis?


----------



## DigitalDude (Jul 11, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Faun said:


> [...]that this game takes up time which you can utilize in other things.


_Truer Words Have Never Been Spoken_ 


_


----------



## RCuber (Jul 11, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Where are you guys??? , no one is online


----------



## suyash24seven (Jul 11, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

i'm getting BF3 as a gift!  will be delivered in a couple of days


----------



## Faun (Jul 11, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

lets play some games...now.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> Where are you guys??? , no one is online





Faun said:


> lets play some games...now.



You guys play at random time? 
Tried to join those Singapore servers where six of you were playing yesterday, but it took some 20 long minutes of loading before I gave up.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



sriharsha_madineni said:


> You guys play at random time?
> Tried to join those Singapore servers where six of you were playing yesterday, but it took some 20 long minutes of loading before I gave up.



if the game doesn't load in 4 minutes.. then quit.. 

BTW whats your RAM? BF3 used to take about 3-4 minutes for me to load on 4GB, then I upgraded to 8 and the game started loading within 45 seconds or less.. some maps takes just 20 seconds to load.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jul 12, 2012)

Bfi and Anarchy UK severs load faster to me, always within 10 seconds.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Very happy with the squad  .. Gunner and s18  we usually get Ace Squad a couple of times in a day .. yesterday was not too great.. we did manage some wins but most of the time the opposite team was too good for us.

okay.. tried to fly a heli in a empty server.. I was ok with the maneuvering, but it was a empty server.. dono what will happen when others are engaged in battle :s 

couple of things I want to know. ( I use Xbox 360 controller ) 
1. hovering. 
2. initial lift/speed is low is it like this or should I use sprint? 

when engaging a tank/infantry, should I hover or engage while moving?? it will take a lot of time to get used to it. 

I did manage to maneuver on roads in kargh island and pretty much ok with it.. now for the real battle  .. I hope the other pilot is not LVL100


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jul 12, 2012)

Saw you alone on the server. Tried to join, again long load times.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> Very happy with the squad  .. Gunner and s18  we usually get Ace Squad a couple of times in a day .. yesterday was not too great.. we did manage some wins but most of the time the opposite team was too good for us.
> 
> okay.. tried to fly a heli in a empty server.. I was ok with the maneuvering, but it was a empty server.. dono what will happen when others are engaged in battle :s
> 
> ...



To hover, just pull the stick back slightly and level the nose when you come to a halt. Make sure you are not too close to the ground while hovering.
I think the chopper flies faster if it is closer to the ground. 

Definitely keep moving, with a competent gunner you can eliminate targets quickly. The biggest threat is not the enemy chopper but a tank putting a shell through your chopper, so fly at a decent height while engaging targets. Also stay away from the enemy base if their AA is active.


----------



## DigitalDude (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

@RCuber
there is no sprint in helis. btw refer to my post about helis in the other forum Battlefield 3 - Discussion Thread - Page 139

the thumb rule is:
flying jets = understand velocity
flying choppers = understand momentum.


_


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

a small pictorial for *BF3 SERVER FILTER SETTINGS* for newbies 
Step 1 : Test your PINGS to various region/countries. Use Pingtest.net - The Global Broadband Quality Test for that.
Step 2 : Set that country in "Region" filter, now you'll get severs with best ping.

*i.imgur.com/GX9cy.jpg

Tip: 1. Click the "Ping" tab to sort the pings (low to high)
2. Try the other filters, if you want to play Conquest ONLY, then 'check' the Conquest option.

Credit: Arsenal_Gunner, taught me this.


----------



## Faun (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^so informative, I rate you A++.

@RCuber
It's better to be at height directly around (near) tank and then nosedive firing all the shells on the tank. Tank has limited vertical motion for main gun.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I'm coming!!!

lol match but my 1st match with fellow digitians.  

Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3


----------



## RCuber (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> To hover, just pull the stick back slightly and level the nose when you come to a halt. Make sure you are not too close to the ground while hovering.
> I think the chopper flies faster if it is closer to the ground.
> 
> Definitely keep moving, with a competent gunner you can eliminate targets quickly. The biggest threat is not the enemy chopper but a tank putting a shell through your chopper, so fly at a decent height while engaging targets. Also stay away from the enemy base if their AA is active.





DigitalDude said:


> @RCuber
> there is no sprint in helis. btw refer to my post about helis in the other forum Battlefield 3 - Discussion Thread - Page 139
> 
> the thumb rule is:
> ...



Thanks .. 
been practicing a lot yesterday  , now I can manage to fly without crashing also closer to the ground ..sometime I do end up crashing in some pole or tree  , 

Now who want to be the Gunner? 


BTW in "Nose Hair Canals" is the scout heli available only in Rush? 

here is the maps where heli is available.(Conquest)

Firestorm - Attack and Transport
Kargh - Attach and scout
Caspian - only Attack? 
Canals - Attack 
Damavand - Scout only?
Oman - Only Attack
Wake island - Attack and Transport
Sharqui - No idea 

someone please list Rush heli


----------



## Faun (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> Sharqui - No idea



Attack and scout both.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Both get an attack chopper each in Sharqi CQ, however it doesn't spawn for RU if the TV station is lost.
Attackers get Scout chopper in Sharqi Rush.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

The Battlefield Blog | Inside DICE: Building our biggest Battlefield map ever


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

NSFW
[YOUTUBE]jc89jpVW4kk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## suyash24seven (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

i received BF3 as a gift yesterday evening. the update, the HUGE update, of 5118.85MB took me exactly 6 hours (2mbps broadband connection), it was totally hassle-free, i paused it once and it resumed without trouble. i was anxious about this part but it was all smooth.

now some help please! the multiplayer part is kinda confusing. i used the quick match feature, and i think i experienced what people here refer to as lag (sorry, first time playing MP), i kept shooting at a guy, he didn't die, then he shot me once and i died  i went to "browse servers" and another match i joined, same thing happened  i managed to kill a guy though!  on the servers page, every match i saw had ping over 200! i don't think this is due to my internet connection because according to pingtest.net my ping is 81ms.

so i'll be really grateful if someone can please guide me how to recognize a good lag-free match, and how to look for one. thanks a lot.


----------



## DigitalDude (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^^ just a few posts back s18000rpm posted an image explaining 'server browser' settings. btw tell where do you live what is your ISP and post your id here.

check these servers *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/156391-battlefield-3-multiplayer-discussion-17.html#post1692049 and *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/article-drafts/157309-draft-battlefield-3-low-latency-servers-list.html. BF3 is very good in the range of 30ms to 120ms ping. and is very much playable till 200ms ping. and pingtest.net pings your nearby server only.

the game has a steep learning curve esp for a player new to online games. so do prepare to brace the brutal battle 


and btw this will help you The Christmas noob's resource guide : battlefield3


_


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

*Battlefield 4 Confirmed*  
*i.imgur.com/gZjBG.png


Spoiler



NFSW Battlefield 4 Confirmed : battlefield3


----------



## iittopper (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



s18000rpm said:


> *Battlefield 4 Confirmed*
> *i.imgur.com/gZjBG.png
> Battlefield 4 Confirmed : battlefield3


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

*i.imgur.com/TUbDn.jpg
a dream come true for Elder Scrolls & BF3 fan?


----------



## RCuber (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

The medic took an arrow to the knee.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

nah, its the sniper that took it


----------



## suyash24seven (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



DigitalDude said:


> ^^^ just a few posts back s18000rpm posted an image explaining 'server browser' settings. btw tell where do you live what is your ISP and post your id here.
> 
> check these servers *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/156391-battlefield-3-multiplayer-discussion-17.html#post1692049 and *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/article-drafts/157309-draft-battlefield-3-low-latency-servers-list.html. BF3 is very good in the range of 30ms to 120ms ping. and is very much playable till 200ms ping. and pingtest.net pings your nearby server only.
> 
> ...



thanks for the explanation. my internet connection is BSNL DataOne broadband, Home Combo 1999 plan, 2mbps speed. i live in Allahabad, U.P.

i want to play rush mode but can't find any game without the lag. i dunno what i'm missing


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

The ping, check you ping!


----------



## suyash24seven (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^ i did. everytime i check it's somewhere between 70ms and 100ms. but somehow i can't find BF3 servers which have pings below 200 

and sorry forgot to mention earlier, my id is iSuyash


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^in Pingtest.net - The Global Broadband Quality Test site, select a Asian server (Malaysia, Singapore) & test.
then refer this - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1702405-post606.html


----------



## DigitalDude (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



suyash24seven said:


> thanks for the explanation. my internet connection is BSNL DataOne broadband, Home Combo 1999 plan, 2mbps speed. i live in Allahabad, U.P.
> 
> i want to play rush mode but can't find any game without the lag. i dunno what i'm missing



post the screenshot of your 'server browser' page. what pings are you getting in these servers [DRAFT] Battlefield 3 Low Latency Servers List (we frequently play in them).


_


----------



## suyash24seven (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

this is when i have no filters on:
*img825.imageshack.us/img825/2993/bf3servers1.png

this is when i have the region filter on, with asian countries India, Hong Kong and Singapore selected:
*img267.imageshack.us/img267/7559/bf3servers2.png


----------



## RCuber (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



suyash24seven said:


> ^ i did. everytime i check it's somewhere between 70ms and 100ms. but somehow i can't find BF3 servers which have pings below 200
> 
> and sorry forgot to mention earlier, my id is iSuyash




Updated and added 



suyash24seven said:


> this is when i have no filters on:
> *img825.imageshack.us/img825/2993/bf3servers1.png
> 
> this is when i have the region filter on, with asian countries India, Hong Kong and Singapore selected:
> *img267.imageshack.us/img267/7559/bf3servers2.png



are you on wifi?


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

refresh the battle log page, till the pings show 
its on of the many bugs of battle log


----------



## suyash24seven (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

@RCuber - yes, i'm on wifi. does it matter? on the same wifi connection i'm getting result of 70ms to 90ms on pingtest.net. any suggestions? 

lol it's not everyday that i feel like such a noob 

*www.pingtest.net/result/66371603.png


----------



## hellknight (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

WHo's up fpr close quarters today?


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



suyash24seven said:


> <snipped>
> 
> *www.pingtest.net/result/66371603.png


Server loacation - Mumbai 

re-quoting my post


> ^in Pingtest.net - The Global Broadband Quality Test site, *select a Asian server (Malaysia, Singapore) & test.*
> then refer this - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1702405-post606.html


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1704218-post624.html
so, in pingtest website, SELECT server from Malaysia, Singapore & test.

*i.imgur.com/jXxPb.png


----------



## RCuber (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



hellknight said:


> WHo's up fpr close quarters today?



I dont play CQ.. but ill make a exception today


----------



## suyash24seven (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

@s18000rpm - i really appreciate u being so helpful 
i had already done that, the ping i'm getting on Asian servers is almost the same as Mumbai server. that's why i posted a screenshot of my server browser with region filter set to the Asian countries Hong Kong and Singapore. there too i'm unable to find good servers. that's why i asked for help


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^from pingtest, i get 130-150ms ping to Malaysia & Singapore, battlelog shows the same, sometimes pings dont show up, at that time you need to refresh the page till pings show, if they are high; 180+, then restart the modem.

btw, didint notice your laptop , i have the same laptop with gt540m , i get min. fps of 30 in bf3 
i upgraded the RAM to 8GB recently, it has made BF3 & other games perform really good, + less load on HDD now, when i had 4GB ram, if i alt-tab bf3 to opera, it would require some time for HDD light to start blinking (it would just stay ON), but now HDD LED doesnt even blink when alt-tab'n, thanks to RAM

------------------------------------------
[YOUTUBE]NsrsBxxpdJQ[/YOUTUBE]
2.05 onwards


----------



## Saumil996 (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Guys any idea why i am getting really bad lag on a 72ms ping server?
ISP- MTNL Mumbai
And i am using Wifi but the router is in the same room and around 5-6 feet awat


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Saumil996 said:


> Guys any idea why i am getting really bad lag on a 72ms ping server?
> ISP- MTNL Mumbai
> And i am using Wifi but the router is in the same room and around 5-6 feet awat




1. while playing, check the pings in score card ('Tab' key).
2. is anyone else using the wifi connection while you play?
3. is the HDD LED blinking erratically while playing - if yes, then update PunkBuster
PunkBuster Online Countermeasures


----------



## suyash24seven (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

@s18000rpm - the ping situation has improved since the first day. now i can find several servers with pings below 200. still none at par with my internet connection ping, but at least i'm able to play! 
i also have decided to upgrade my RAM to 8GB, which i'll do in a couple of months. my laptop is relatively new (been a month), so i'll wait a little before investing on it further.

i have a question regarding the game. as one levels up, does he get _better_ weapons? because so many times it has happened that i'll be face to face with an enemy, i'd shoot at him, he'd shoot at me, and i'd die!  i'm not bad at aiming, get headshot bonuses all the time, also i take burst shooting into consideration, still this happens. so is this because the enemy (who is mostly much higher ranked than me) has a more advanced weapon with deadlier bullets?


----------



## DigitalDude (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



suyash24seven said:


> [...]
> i have a question regarding the game. as one levels up, does he get _better_ weapons? because so many times it has happened that i'll be face to face with an enemy, i'd shoot at him, he'd shoot at me, and i'd die!  i'm not bad at aiming, get headshot bonuses all the time, also i take burst shooting into consideration, still this happens. so is this because the enemy (who is mostly much higher ranked than me) has a more advanced weapon with deadlier bullets?


the base weapons are the most versatile and almost the best weapons in the game  all weapons have =ves/-ves and are mostly balanced. sometimes it may be the weapons like if you have an AK74m and the other guy has an AEK(fast rate of fire), he has advantage in close encounters. sometimes lag plays spoilsport. burst fire may not help you when in close situation where time is important. your accuracy will be low for a second when you run-stop-fire.. so dont always be running esp towards engagement zones. scoping in takes time, so in close encounters it's better to hip fire (laser attachment will increase accuracy while hip firing)

btw there are so many things that decide who gets killed in a standoff like suppression etc. all these nuances can be picked up slowly as you put in more hours into the game.


_


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

attach these to your guns (when unlocked)
*HOLO or KOBRA* (scope) - for extremely fast aiming
*Foregrip* - more stability = better hits
*Heavy Barre*l (more range) in open maps, *Suppressor* (you location not given away) in close rounds or maps.
btw, its good to start as Assault (which you have) & Engy.
----------------------------------------
for three straight days, I havent used a gun, just tank 
sometimes vs other tank, my 'reactive armor' is intact but still the tank gets 'disabled', does the turret take damage?


----------



## Faun (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I prefer a Holo and no other attachments. Works like a charm. Use extended magazines only for weapons with short magazines.

Best weapon for close encounters are PDWs, notably F2000 and P90 (one can get more than 2 kills with that easily). Spare the last strike for a quick swipe with knife.



Saumil996 said:


> Guys any idea why i am getting really bad lag on a 72ms ping server?



It can a server problem too. Try other servers.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



s18000rpm said:


> attach these to your guns (when unlocked)
> *HOLO or KOBRA* (scope) - for extremely fast aiming
> *Foregrip* - more stability = better hits
> *Heavy Barre*l (more range) in open maps, *Suppressor* (you location not given away) in close rounds or maps.
> ...



do note that Foregrip is good only for hip fire, for ADS (Aim Down Shight) there is a accuracy penalty . so if you are hip firing a lot then use Foregrip + Laser Sight. 

BTW Reactive armor is bugged..

[YOUTUBE]TCOFtUdUPzA[/YOUTUBE]

there was one more video where the producer (not xfactor) talks about the reactive armor vs heli rockets , I cant find that video.. it got bugged after the new patch.


----------



## Faun (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Today I shall fly some attack heli. Gone past too many days without BF3.

My net connection got better too, ITS.

otherwise
CQ


----------



## Saumil996 (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



s18000rpm said:


> 1. while playing, check the pings in score card ('Tab' key).
> 2. is anyone else using the wifi connection while you play?
> 3. is the HDD LED blinking erratically while playing - if yes, then update PunkBuster
> PunkBuster Online Countermeasures





Faun said:


> I prefer a Holo and no other attachments. Works like a charm. Use extended magazines only for weapons with short magazines.
> 
> Best weapon for close encounters are PDWs, notably F2000 and P90 (one can get more than 2 kills with that easily). Spare the last strike for a quick swipe with knife.
> 
> ...



I guess it was a wifi problem as there were lots of other devices connected to it too and once i disconnected them it was fine

@all How is the M16A3/A4 as a gun i seem to like it a lot

My BF3 online is crashing quite often with the following 2 errors



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/vQFCt.png


and once 



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/1qjfZ.png



And finally are almost 5-7 min loading times normal??


----------



## Faun (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

M1A4 is one of the best gun. Almost everyone is a champ with it.

Try to increase your pagefile. That error is due to that reason.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Faun said:


> M1A4 is one of the best gun. Almost everyone is a champ with it.
> 
> Try to increase your pagefile. That error is due to that reason.



you mean M4A1?  

M4A1 is the carbine version of M16A3 Assault riffle. M16A3 is full auto M16A4 is has only burst fire. 

M4 is the carbine version of M16A4. IMO M4 its the worst gun in the engineer class.

For those who don't know.. Carbine has a shorter barrel than a Assault riffle.

@Saumil996: RAM matters when it comes to loading. on a 4GB RAM it used to take me 4 mins to load a map, with 8GB its like 30 seconds or less.


----------



## Saumil996 (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Which guys do you thin is the best Russian assault gun??


----------



## suyash24seven (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

here's a little tip for anybody who gets stuck on "loading level" and doesn't already know this: the game will begin running in the taskbar even while it's changing statuses like connecting, loading level, etc. once the status is "loading level", just click on the game on the taskbar, it'll open and load, and won't even keep u waiting for long. works for me 100 percent of the times.


----------



## Faun (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> you mean M4A1?



Yeah, it's pretty good but I am trying every gun now. It just takes getting a little used to the new gear except for few guns which are overpowered a bit.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

BTW how is the accuracy calculated?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



saumil996 said:


> which guys do you thin is the best russian assault gun??



aek 971


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jul 18, 2012)

RCuber said:


> BTW how is the accuracy calculated?



(Shots hit/shots fired) * 100 I guess


----------



## Faun (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

another day at bf 3
[YOUTUBE]FFPQpOmIdUE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

[YOUTUBE]Q7spnBWmNAs[/YOUTUBE]

*mp1st.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/battlefield_3_armored_kill_-_armored_shield_map_-_screen_1.jpg
BC2 Heavy Metal map in AK


----------



## cooljeba (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

M416 FTW! Period.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

MP1st – Battlefield 3: Armored Kill – All Map Names Revealed, More On Gameplay and Level Design


> Death Valley, Armored Shield, Bandar Desert and Alborz Mountain





> Level design in Armored Kill will obviously differ from that of vanilla Battlefield 3 maps and, especially, Close Quarters maps. *“Since you have to cover so much more area, you really have to use vehicles very tactically and squad play very tactically,” mentions Fegraeus. “You have to play defensive, and also, you have to really plan your attack because sometimes.. ‘okay, so we’re going to take that flag,’ and two tanks are guarding it, and that’s not something to take lightly. You need to really plan ahead and be really tactical about your approach:”* words of wisdom to take with you as you enter the epic, vehicular-based expansion pack.
> 
> Fegraeus was also asked what type of influence the community had in creating this particular expansion pack. As it turns out, quite a lot. “Yeah, we always listen to the community,” he says. *“We have lots and lots of feedback coming in and I think one example in Armored Kill, I saw on a forum, one person who actually had an example of what he thought, “you know, this would be an awesome idea for a big map,” and I think he was actually right. I think it was a really good idea. So, one of the maps in Armored Kill is heavily inspired by that. So, that’s just one example.”*


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



> You have to play defensive, and also, you have to really plan your attack because sometimes.. ‘okay, so we’re going to take that flag,’ and two tanks are guarding it, and that’s not something to take lightly. You need to really plan ahead and be really tactical about your approach:


Or just use JIHAD JEEP!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Need a co-op buddy for the mission "Drop em' like luquid". I'll be online @ battle log and origin now, till 9PM today.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

lets decide who keeps which squad perks,
1. Squad Explosives
2. Squad Flak
3. Squad Cover
4. Squad Sprint



> 1. Squad Sprint - Everyone gets faster running and longer running duration
> 2. Squad Ammo - Everyone gets extra magazines (generally +2 depending on weapon).
> 3. Squad Flak - Everyone gets more resistance vs. grenades, rockets, etc.
> 4. Squad Explosives - Everyone carries more rockets, etc.
> ...



Usually i play as support or assault, so if i'm support, no problem for ammo.
So, I'll go with #1 (SQD EXPL).


----------



## RCuber (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I play medic + Medpack 80% of the time with Squad Flak as the perk. if my squad members are engaging a tank then I spawn as Engineer.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



s18000rpm said:


> lets decide who keeps which squad perks,
> 1. Squad Explosives
> 2. Squad Flak
> 3. Squad Cover
> ...



I play engy 90% of time so I'll go with Explosion. If you don't join squad I'll be fvcked with like 4 rockets ;\


----------



## Faun (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I take cover all the time.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^Yo faun, are you free for co-op tonight @9 or so ? Don't wanna bother you @ battlelog anymore, so asking here.


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Hey guys add me up... My toon is "kalamgoku" Applied at TDF too


----------



## Faun (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



JojoTheDragon said:


> ^Yo faun, are you free for co-op tonight @9 or so ? Don't wanna bother you @ battlelog anymore, so asking here.



ok.......


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jul 22, 2012)

JojoTheDragon said:


> ^Yo faun, are you free for co-op tonight @9 or so ? Don't wanna bother you @ battlelog anymore, so asking here.



I might be able to. Let me see. I'll update you before 9.


----------



## IndianRambo (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

please add me "IndianRambo".

has one played with hd 2000 graphics. i start mp today,its very much playable, no lag at all.


----------



## DigitalDude (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

hey remember that day we were talking about getting gunnar glasses in battlelog chat 
Intencity
nextworld.in: Search

have to ask them if prescription glasses are possible.

_


----------



## Faun (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^I'll get one if prescription glasses are avaliable. Intencity is right here.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



DigitalDude said:


> hey remember that day we were talking about getting gunnar glasses in battlelog chat
> Intencity
> nextworld.in: Search
> 
> ...



TFS.. will do some check on models and order one next month  , more for work than gaming 

BTW check if they have Gordon Freeman Edition 



rajesh.s said:


> please add me "IndianRambo".


added and updated in first post


----------



## IndianRambo (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

thank  u.. when u all play together


----------



## DigitalDude (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> BTW check if they have Gordon Freeman Edition


yes, and a french beard, some fair n lovely and a PhD from MIT.. then I'm all set for Halflife 3 release  rise n shine mr freeman 


_


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

superb rounds today, all in tank 
MVP1 - Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3
Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3


----------



## Faun (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



DigitalDude said:


> hey remember that day we were talking about getting gunnar glasses in battlelog chat
> Intencity
> nextworld.in: Search
> 
> ...



Got reply from intencity that they do provide on prescription. Told me to contact gunnars india website.

Lets see how this turns out.


----------



## DigitalDude (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Faun said:


> Got reply from intencity that they do provide on prescription. Told me to contact gunnars india website.
> 
> Lets see how this turns out.


found these Gunnar RX Eyeglasses Eyewear - Prescription Eyeglass | Gunnar Optiks Eyewear
*www.facebook.com/GunnarOptiksIndia


_


----------



## Faun (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^that's almost over 10k. 

I am looking for the ones without numbers.


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Just bought BF3

my id is teracore12


----------



## DigitalDude (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Faun said:


> ^^that's almost over 10k.
> 
> I am looking for the ones without numbers.


what r u referring to ? no idea 

edit: prescription is costly it seems ?




Third Eye said:


> Just bought BF3
> 
> my id is teracore12



lol guys we have another dolan among us. 


_


----------



## motorazor143 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Hi guys add me to the list as well.
My battlelog id : cybertechie123


----------



## Faun (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Third Eye said:


> Just bought BF3
> 
> my id is teracore12



gunner got competition.

gooby pls 



DigitalDude said:


> what r u referring to ? no idea
> 
> edit: prescription is costly it seems ?



Then I better get a fake one from local optician.


----------



## DigitalDude (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Faun said:


> Then I better get a fake one from local optician.



i'm liking that COD MW3 model... oh the irony 


_


----------



## RCuber (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Third Eye said:


> Just bought BF3
> 
> my id is teracore12





motorazor143 said:


> Hi guys add me to the list as well.
> My battlelog id : cybertechie123



updated OP, will add once I go home 



DigitalDude said:


> found these Gunnar RX Eyeglasses Eyewear - Prescription Eyeglass | Gunnar Optiks Eyewear
> *www.facebook.com/GunnarOptiksIndia
> 
> 
> _



Two months lead time


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

*Battlefield 3™: Aftermath DLC*
Aftermath ? Coming Soon


> Set amongst the shattered districts, streets and surrounding villages of a post-earthquake Tehran Battlefield 3™: Aftermath depicts a continuing struggle for supremacy and survival amongst the devastation.
> 
> With operational capacity severely compromised the opposing forces must adapt and engage in vertical and horizontal urban combat amongst the dust and rubble with cracks and fissures in the terrain providing unexpected cover and paths to objectives. *Additional support comes in the form of heavily modified troop transports and civilian vehicles specially adapted to deliver deadly force to the enemy.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Faun (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



s18000rpm said:


> *Battlefield 3™: Aftermath DLC*
> Aftermath ? Coming Soon



Do we get pulse rifle and terrain modifier too


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

The idea seems a little forced. Not too keen on the setting.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

It's it's anything like Spec Ops: The Line, then I'm excited.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jul 27, 2012)

Anyone facing texture bug on Laptop? I'm back to college now and installed bf3 on laptop only to find the textures are buggy, I see square patches and black textures. 
My Vaio's configuration is i3 320, 4GB DDR3 RAM, ATI 5650M dedicated 1GB ram. 

The last display driver update was almost a year and half back. The drivers from ATI aren't compatible with certain Laptop brands it seems.

Update:
Didn't knew that modded drivers were available for ATI, the issue is fixed now


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 28, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

*i.imgur.com/UAL5H.jpg

*i.imgur.com/iUisW.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 28, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Really close round at one of the best servers out there
Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3


----------



## IndianRambo (Jul 29, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

guy's please help me out. My bf3 not working. whenever i joined server or play campaign the game initialize and bf3 icon appears, when i click the icon, windows popup and showing bf3 has stopped working. this happens from today afternoon onwards.
Tried repair install using origin,still problem occurs.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 29, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

does the loading screen appear?


----------



## IndianRambo (Jul 29, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

no. only bf3 icon appears .when i click the icon it shows battlefield3 tm  has stopped working


----------



## RCuber (Jul 29, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

ok join a server, check the message on battlelog.. and tell me when exactly it crashes.. 

like "loading lever", or "connecting" etc...


----------



## IndianRambo (Jul 29, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

when i join a server game manager appears and shows joining, then origin shows connecting and game manager shows initializing, then bf3 icon appears on taskbar. when i click the icon, a popup window shows battlefield3 tm has stopped working. a problem caused the program to stop working correctly, windows will close the program and notify you if a solution is available.
i couldn't find which program causes to stop working


----------



## RCuber (Jul 29, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

wait for a couple of seconds or minutes before switching to BF3 window..


----------



## IndianRambo (Jul 29, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

just reinstalled everything. now it works perfectly.


----------



## Faun (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I keep getting kicked by admin....


----------



## RCuber (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Stop using C4 in cq


----------



## Faun (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I was using LSAT. One time for high pings and another time without any reason. Anyway, BF3 felt too slow after resuming it from Tribes Ascend sessions.


----------



## rahul18348 (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Please add me to the TDF platoon. My gamertag is 'lazyslob1983'.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



rahul18348 said:


> Please add me to the TDF platoon. My gamertag is 'lazyslob1983'.



updated OP, pls visit the platoon's link in first post and send request..

EDIT: 
@DigitalDude.. only the founder of a platoon has the right to approve member requests?


----------



## kalam_gohab (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



rahul18348 said:


> Please add me to the TDF platoon. My gamertag is 'lazyslob1983'.



Sent u request... Add me


----------



## DigitalDude (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> EDIT:
> @DigitalDude.. only the founder of a platoon has the right to approve member requests?


'leaders' can also approve.


_


----------



## RCuber (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ Please educate hellknight on how to do that :s


----------



## DigitalDude (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> ^^ Please educate hellknight on how to do that :s


*i.imgur.com/FcgXj.png
to promote one as a leader, founder can just click the arrow to the right against the member's name in the platoon 'members' page 


_


----------



## RCuber (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



DigitalDude said:


> *i.imgur.com/FcgXj.png
> to promote one as a leader, founder can just click the arrow to the right against the member's name in the platoon 'members' page
> 
> 
> _



Thanks.. now the question is .. who becomes the leaders?  

I nominate You & Gunner as you guys are very active on Battlelog.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

EDIT:::

Some AK news.. 


> *static.cdn.ea.com/battlelog/prod/61d099d23fe104fe673091d470c96970/en_US/blog/en/files/2012/08/BF3_AK_BandarDesert_06-1024x576.jpg?v=1343832080.53
> Don’t miss the live stream tomorrow of the EA Summer Showcase, featuring new info and assets from Armored Kill as presented by Lead Designer Niklas Fegraeus!
> 
> The event is streamed by EA.COM, so make sure to head to their broadcast page and set up a reminder for when the event starts: Summer Showcase 2012 Live Stream - EA
> ...



thats 1:30 PM IST on Friday..

Source


----------



## RCuber (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Armored Kill Gameplay - Armored Shield - Tank Superiority

link thanks to Arsenal_Gunner 

[YOUTUBE]G-RQZPOJX7E[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]EOg9iw6jAmw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## RCuber (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Anyone facing connection issues on your regular servers? lag spike issues are been reported at Battlelog forum


----------



## digitaltab (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

hi, i want to know what is the download size of the battlefield premium through origin on my pc?


----------



## samudragupta (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Shivam24 said:


> hi, i want to know what is the download size of the battlefield premium through origin on my pc?


its around 17gb... i got the game during the sale period and still pending to download... i will be starting the download today itself after 3 months...


----------



## digitaltab (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



samudragupta said:


> its around 17gb... i got the game during the sale period and still pending to download... i will be starting the download today itself after 3 months...



actually i have already downloaded battlefield 3 standard edition with updates, i am talking about size of the premium expansion pack of 5 dlcs, only 2 dlcs have been released so far , and i believe they can't be 17 gb...


----------



## Faun (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

18.6 gb


----------



## digitaltab (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Faun said:


> 18.6 gb



of only 2 released so far dlcs?????


----------



## Faun (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^it's the total size


----------



## digitaltab (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

mine is 15.9 without B2K and CQ, that means these two have a total size of 18.6-15.9=2.7 gb


----------



## Faun (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

*i.imgur.com/BomDK.jpg


----------



## RCuber (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ lo, use spoilers dude..


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

please list me too
my account name (origin) is blackopsxfx


----------



## RCuber (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



panwala95 said:


> please list me too
> my account name (origin) is blackopsxfx


Updated..


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

thanks for adding me @ rcuber


----------



## RCuber (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



panwala95 said:


> thanks for adding me @ rcuber



you will get trolled in games with that gamer tag of yours  , "*blackops*xfx"


----------



## Faun (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



panwala95 said:


> please list me too
> my account name (origin) is *blackopsxfx*


so hardcore username


----------



## sxyadii (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

add me in TDF Platoon
*origin name *- ad1z


----------



## RCuber (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



sxyadii said:


> add me in TDF Platoon
> *origin name *- ad1z


you need to apply in TDF Platoon in Battlelog.. 

will update first post later tonight..


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Origin down?
shows "unable to connect" 
battle log is working though.
ISP : Tata docomo 3g


----------



## RCuber (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

yes.. origin chat is down.. will check and report ..



sxyadii said:


> add me in TDF Platoon
> *origin name *- ad1z


updated in first post..


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 9, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Origin chat still disabled 
btw, today they updated Battle Log & added "LOADOUT" feature in it & also released a ~40MB update for Origin.
both look better, but latter is still giving yesterday's prob.


----------



## SlashDK (Aug 9, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Loadout was a long time demand in the getsatisfaction and the forums. Good to see its here now.

BTW RCuber please change my name from Cybertonic to SlashDK in the list.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*


----------



## RCuber (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



SlashDK said:


> BTW RCuber please change my name from Cybertonic to SlashDK in the list.



Updated!!


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

*origin ID*- Blackhanddeva


----------



## RCuber (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



CommanderShawnzer said:


> *origin ID*- Blackhanddeva


updated...

4 Maps shown, includes one moon lit map  

Terrain - Desert, Snow, Field and Night(I guess field)


----------



## Faun (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

*i.imgur.com/YXLHT.png


----------



## RCuber (Sep 11, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

is the AK DLC out? some one please reply once the DLC goes live.  currently in office 

according to this .. rollout is in 30 minutes


----------



## Faun (Sep 11, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Lets play the game this weekend. Armored Kill.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 11, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^only the premium players get access from today. other who want to buy will have to wait till two weeks


----------



## Faun (Sep 11, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

almost 4GB download


----------



## RCuber (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Let play a couple of rounds today

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/163187-12-9-12-video-games-day.html#post1748039

I will be home at 11 PM .. 

EDIT: Firestorm, Kargh, Caspian. 


BTW.. the new AK maps load extremely fast..  <10 sec


----------



## Saumil996 (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Game ON ! (if my 2 GB update finishes by 11  )


----------



## Saumil996 (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I bought premium today, but the expansion packs are taking too long to download  is it possible to copy the expansion pack from another pc like the patch?? (My cousin has premium too and has already downloaded the packs)


----------



## RCuber (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ Yes.. you can copy from your cousin ..


----------



## Saumil996 (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Do i copy only The Folders - Xpack1 Xpack2 and Xpack3. Or do i have to copy anything else??


----------



## RCuber (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

i'm not on my computer right now so cannot confirm anything right now. 

check the file difference between your folder and his folder. IMO Xpack 1,2,3 is the DLC's - SK, CQ & AK. check for patch folder also.

EDIT: Check with NvidiaGeek, he is a little experienced with this  ..


----------



## akkies_2000 (Sep 21, 2012)

Saumil996 said:


> I bought premium today, but the expansion packs are taking too long to download  is it possible to copy the expansion pack from another pc like the patch?? (My cousin has premium too and has already downloaded the packs)



You bought it for 3699? I'm waiting for the price to go down but seems unlikely as the price is just going up. Might buy upcoming dlcs individually, I'm not much into vehicles so can still wait  wanted to try "close quarters" but not at that price...

Have plenty of other games to finish as of now - LA Noire, Alan Wake (both) and Sleeping Dogs (yet to buy)...


----------



## Saumil996 (Sep 21, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I did not buy the premium edition i just bought premium for 2699 (but i had already bought standard edition for 1000  ).  Though if you are going to buy check out the bf3 10th anniversary offer(s)


----------



## RCuber (Sep 21, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

BTW.. AK is good addition to BF3, but one needs a good squad to survive. But I feel 64P maps are a very crowded, 32 or even 48P counts are good. also 500-750 tickets should be the max. I hate Alborz Mountain. I cant climb or drive on that hill :/


----------



## iittopper (Sep 21, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Saumil996 said:


> I did not buy the premium edition i just bought premium for 2699 (but i had already bought standard edition for 1000  ).  Though if you are going to buy check out the bf3 10th anniversary offer(s)



use this method - How to update BF3 using someone else's patch

It worked for me ...


PS - EA rarely give any discount on DLC , so i dont think the premium price will come down to 1.5k . I will just better of buying armour kill at rs 599


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 21, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Origin - Products
Battlefield 3™ Regular Price: ₹1,499.00 Promo Price: *₹549.00*

Those who havent got the game (or friends), get it asap. this offer ends on 24th sep 8.30am IST.

*GO GO GO!*


----------



## akkies_2000 (Sep 21, 2012)

Saumil996 said:


> I did not buy the premium edition i just bought premium for 2699 (but i had already bought standard edition for 1000  ).  Though if you are going to buy check out the bf3 10th anniversary offer(s)



I have BF3 Limited Edition with Back to Karkand... Had it been on steam, there would definitely have been some discount some day...


----------



## Saumil996 (Sep 21, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



iittopper said:


> use this method - How to update BF3 using someone else's patch
> 
> It worked for me ...
> 
> ...



Used the same method for my patch  thanks!



RCuber said:


> I hate Alborz Mountain. I cant climb or drive on that hill :/



 The paths are too damn narrow and steep for vehicles!.

Has anyone over here unlocked the extinguisher for the tank destroyer?? i have but i can't seem to use it  
Is anyone free tomorrow night from around 10p.m. to  12 a.m. ??


----------



## RCuber (Sep 21, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Saumil996 said:


> Has anyone over here unlocked the extinguisher for the tank destroyer?? i have but i can't seem to use it
> Is anyone free tomorrow night from around 10p.m. to  12 a.m. ??



I have unlocked it  , still havent used it .. 

I will usually be playing from 11PM to 2 AM


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Armored Kill worth it? enough asian servers to play in?


----------



## RCuber (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



cyborg47 said:


> Armored Kill worth it? enough asian servers to play in?



Yes.. absolutely. but they have to make additional modification to the AC-130 in Rush .. else 90% of the time the attackers will win.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

hehe .. started trolling in BF3  .. nice time pass  

1. laid mines on a main road and attracted a jeeps attention by firing at them, the drive tried to road kill me but the gunner got me.. fraction od seconds later they went over the mine.. - response from both of them "Noooooooooo" 

2. I some how managed to go towards a camping MBT , later Faun spawned on me,I put mines both on front and rear of the tank, then somehow blew it off  

need to troll more and take snapshots .. who is in ?


----------



## hellknight (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

That freaking 2 GB update restarted itself after 90%.. Damn it.. any alternative way to download that?


----------



## Faun (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> 2. I some how managed to go towards a camping MBT , later Faun spawned on me,I put mines both on front and rear of the tank, then somehow blew it off
> 
> need to troll more and take snapshots .. who is in ?



I threw the grenade onto those mines. 

That was fun.


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

OMG.. I have to download 16 GB.. and it is downloading at 50-60 Kbps and the speed is not increasing in my 1 mbps connection. 

Anyway guys add me. Hope my download finished within a month . 

originid :- arijitsinha


----------



## RCuber (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



arijitsinha said:


> OMG.. I have to download 16 GB.. and it is downloading at 50-60 Kbps and the speed is not increasing in my 1 mbps connection.
> 
> Anyway guys add me. Hope my download finished within a month .
> 
> originid :- arijitsinha




cannot find you in battlelog.. can you PM the link ?


----------



## hellknight (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> hehe .. started trolling in BF3  .. nice time pass
> 
> 1. laid mines on a main road and attracted a jeeps attention by firing at them, the drive tried to road kill me but the gunner got me.. fraction od seconds later they went over the mine.. - response from both of them "Noooooooooo"
> 
> ...



That was my concept. I used to do it all the time when I used to play as an engineer.. Then I took the job to the knee


----------



## RCuber (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ Who are you ?  /trollface


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> cannot find you in battlelog.. can you PM the link ?



No battle , no log yet .

Dont know what is battle log, guess kind of profile for battlefield. My download is not finished yet. I will PM once I start playing.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ battlelog is a website where you launch your game  (unless you are playing SP with Origin offline)


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Thanks bro. Dont know when i can start playing, only 10% is complete yet.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

thats gonna take a lot of time :s

.. try to get in touch with any  of your friends who already have the patch.. you can copy it from them.


----------



## hellknight (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> ^^ Who are you ?  /trollface


Looks like I need to get back and kick your butt.. it is still 5-3 if you remember


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

*i.imgur.com/xhYL2.png
Armored Kill 

also, rcuber, you can post this info on first page if you want to.

*BF3 Size in GB*
BF3 Standard Edition game - 15GB
Back to Karkand DLC - 4GB
Close Quarters DLC - 2.5GB
Armored Kill DLC - 3.7GB

-----------------------------------------
update after 2.5 hours 

wannabe two wheeler quad
*i.imgur.com/6odAt.jpg



played Armored Shield & Bandar Desert, really MASSIVE maps.
played it on this server - BF3-PC Malaysia|CEPAT&CERGAS| 130-150ms ping for me on 3G

Now the overall size of BF3 folder - 19.8GB

-----------------------
update 2
*i.imgur.com/W6ZgU.png
these are the files that get downloaded, total 3.72GB.


----------



## hellknight (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

BTW, what is the price of Armored Kill in India?


----------



## RCuber (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^Rs. 599/- on Origin


----------



## rider (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I listen battlefield 3 premium edition is out now with all 5 Expansion Packs. It is costing $60 USD. Please tell me what is new for offline gaming?

These DLCs like Back to Karkand, Close Quarters etc are for only online gaming or it has single player offline mode too?


----------



## RCuber (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



rider said:


> I listen battlefield 3 premium edition is out now with all 5 Expansion Packs. It is costing $60 USD. Please tell me what is new for offline gaming?
> 
> These DLCs like Back to Karkand, Close Quarters etc are for only online gaming or it has single player offline mode too?



the Single player campaign has no changes.. all premium and premium edition features are related to DLC's and online maps only. dont buy premium if you want to play SP campaign only


----------



## rider (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> the Single player campaign has no changes.. all premium and premium edition features are related to DLC's and online maps only. dont buy premium if you want to play SP campaign only



Thanks RCuber! Tell me should I play online multiplayer game. I generally don't play because of hackers and chances of dying in less than a minute. Premium Edition is costing 3299 bucks in flipkart. Is there any other better deal ?


----------



## RCuber (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



rider said:


> Thanks RCuber! Tell me should I play online multiplayer game. I generally don't play because of hackers and chances of dying in less than a minute. Premium Edition is costing 3299 bucks in flipkart. Is there any other better deal ?



Multiplayer in BF3 is a awesome experience. even I didnt want to play MP, but once I started I never stopped  , you can buy a Standard edition and then if you like it buy additional DLC's


----------



## IndianRambo (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

just updated to premium pack.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ Hooah!!! ??


----------



## iittopper (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



s18000rpm said:


> *i.imgur.com/xhYL2.png
> Armored Kill
> 
> 
> ...



You playing mp with 3g??which one?/ any disconnection?


----------



## Faun (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



rider said:


> Thanks RCuber! Tell me should I play online multiplayer game. I generally don't play because of hackers and chances of dying in less than a minute. Premium Edition is costing 3299 bucks in flipkart. Is there any other better deal ?



Battlefield world is cruel. Please don't play mutliplayer. You will be disappointed.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ LOL


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



iittopper said:


> [/SPOILER]
> 
> You playing mp with 3g??which one?/ any disconnection?



tata docomo 3g, almost no disconnections. got disconnected only 2-3 times last week (~12.30am).


----------



## RCuber (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

BTW.. we lost a round yesterday(or was that the day before?)  by just one ticket.. :/ me, s18 and faun were playing with C4  we were leading 20-2 tickets, and we lost


----------



## Faun (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

That map is beautiful.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ I hate it.. half of the time im searching for a quad or trying to climb the hill.. there is no ropes to hold on to either


----------



## IndianRambo (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> ^^ Hooah!!! ??


absolutely , but till the updates finish.


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Been facing some weird problem since yesterday, I try to join some server and the game manager shows up with a 'Joining server' message, but nothing happens. Anyone else facing the similar problem?

EDIT - Solved. Tried joining the server using Firefox rather than Chrome and it worked. Still wonder what the reason is though


----------



## RCuber (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ Clear Browser Cache , restart Origin..


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Its the AdBlock extension, disabled it in the options and its working  btw, thanks for the response RCuber.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ NP.. BTW I crossed 500 Hrs on Battlefield 3


----------



## iittopper (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> ^^ NP.. BTW I crossed 500 Hrs on Battlefield 3



congrats , I have the game since day one , and yet i crossed just 90 hours and still my parents think i play a lot .


----------



## theserpent (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

So you all have All the DLC'S or plain BF3?


----------



## RCuber (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ correct question is.. do you play all the maps?.. I have all the maps + DLC .. yet .. play only select maps, Caspian, Firestorm, Kargh, Canals(TDM) .. I used to play only Metro, but now the trend has shifted to Airmaps as we are playing as a squad. 

currently playing AK.. CQ was a huge disappointment.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

So will any offer come in origin that will make BF3 500 again?Is origin like steam.you can pause the download shut down computer and unpause from where you left it  ? I'll trying getting at least bf3.Main problem is CC wont work


----------



## RCuber (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ there was a sale last week, I think you came to know about that in the other thead you created. any way.. IMO there wont be any sale till Christmas. not sure about the pause update.. I have never paused the download.. gets downloaded in 2-3hrs anyway


----------



## theserpent (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Dam what reason was the sale last week? No sale in october for diwali/durga pooja as it's origin India ?


----------



## RCuber (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



theserpent said:


> Dam what reason was the sale last week? No sale in october for diwali/durga pooja as it's origin India ?



hehe .. not sure.. lets see what others think about the sale.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

And origin installer is like steam? you can close the computer and continue the download from where you left it?


----------



## RCuber (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

yes.. Origin Client is EA's online store similar to steam but very bad implementation. some users have paused and continued the download. but many have also lost the download after pausing the download.


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I just play the B2k maps(destruction!!!  ), got bored of the stock maps after some time. As for AK, I'm still a bit unsure about getting it, will see what Aftermath has in store.


----------



## iittopper (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



theserpent said:


> And origin installer is like steam? you can close the computer and continue the download from where you left it?



yeah origin has resume option . But sometime its just dont work good at all i.e downloading can be failed . I dont think bf3 will be for rs 500 anytime , you have to wait long for it .
PS - I am also thinking - is armour kill worth rs 600 or i better buy far cry 3 @ 999??


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



iittopper said:


> yeah origin has resume option . But sometime its just dont work good at all i.e downloading can be failed . I dont think bf3 will be for rs 500 anytime , you have to wait long for it .
> PS - I am also thinking - is armour kill worth rs 600 or i better buy far cry 3 @ 999??



If you're into MP like crazy, buy AK, if you're an occasional MPer, it's better to buy FC3.


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Far Cry 3 looks like another terrible Call of Duty clone, I wouldn't waste money on that. Better get BF3 Premium


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

So in general which map you play? I bought the standard version. Can I be able to play with you guys?


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



arijitsinha said:


> So in general which map you play? I bought the standard version. Can I be able to play with you guys?



Only in the maps of the standard version, not the DLC maps.


----------



## iittopper (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



cyborg47 said:


> Far Cry 3 looks like another terrible Call of Duty clone, I wouldn't waste money on that. Better get BF3 Premium


bf3 premium for 2.7k is nt worth it when you can buy dlc at rs 599 based on reviews .



arijitsinha said:


> So in general which map you play? I bought the standard version. Can I be able to play with you guys?


ya standard map are more popular than dlc map , i dont play any b2k map .


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



iittopper said:


> bf3 premium for 2.7k is nt worth it when you can buy dlc at rs 599 based on reviews .



Yeah, either Premium or get the stock battlefield 3 and choose between the DLCs.


----------



## iittopper (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



cyborg47 said:


> Yeah, either Premium or get the stock battlefield 3 and choose between the DLCs.



i already have game + b2k dlc . Although i love mp but i have played only 2-3 hour b2k maps at all . I wil wait for far cry 3 review , if pc version score good then wil buy it otherwise i wil buy armour kill . October and november is busy month for games . Too exited .


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Halloween coming soon, maybe BF3 will be on sale, say for Rs.750.   I dont think DLC will be on sale though, coz just last week BF3 was on sale for 10th Anniversary, but DLC's were not included.
but anyways, if you love *TANKS & conquest mode*, you'll fall in love with AK.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

great. lets see october sales then XD


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I am in


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

*i.imgur.com/4f60M.png

ok ok, you're all friends.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

As I said yesterday.. Battlelog was never fixed.. so cant complaint its broken


----------



## theserpent (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Inform me whenever BF3 becomes under 1k in a website with COD


----------



## RCuber (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



theserpent said:


> Inform me whenever BF3 becomes under 1k in a website with COD



comeback after BF4 releases  .. you can get discount only Origin or when you buy using coupon codes in various sites, may be Rs. 100-200


----------



## theserpent (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Will persue mom to buy it then ! Have 16 days holz..


----------



## iittopper (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Was having 10% discount coupon for origin . But it expired last month


----------



## theserpent (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

oh..tell me a way to convince my mom to buy  it


----------



## RCuber (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ theserpent.. you got a PM.. but not related to BF3


----------



## theserpent (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Will try this.
This is the last game ill buy please please
She say whats the rate,
me 1k 
Are you mad.
Then my R.I.P


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



theserpent said:


> Inform me whenever BF3 becomes under 1k in a website with COD


Buy Battlefield 3 (Standard Edition) -PC online, Battlefield 3 (Standard Edition) -PC Price, Reviews @ Indiatimes Shopping
use this coupon *TIMESGAMES* 10%
Rs.1107

Flipkart - Rs. 1206


----------



## iittopper (Oct 6, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



theserpent said:


> oh..tell me a way to convince my mom to buy  it



hey serpent , i am too a student , but i didn't asked my parent to buy , i collected 1.5k and buyed the limited edition one . Why dont you save money and buy after 15-20 days when you collect money . In the meantime you can play other game . It always feel better to buy legit game from our money .


----------



## RCuber (Oct 6, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ he needs to save money for Xbox 360 Controller as well


----------



## iittopper (Oct 6, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> ^^ he needs to save money for Xbox 360 Controller as well


dont tell me he is going to play bf3 with it ! Like you


----------



## RCuber (Oct 6, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



iittopper said:


> dont tell me he is going to play bf3 with it ! Like you



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/164066-just-info-cheapest-controller-gta-4-a.html


----------



## theserpent (Oct 6, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Not getting controller!
And For saving money i dont get pocket money


----------



## iittopper (Oct 6, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



theserpent said:


> Not getting controller!
> And For saving money i dont get pocket money



hmm i see !! well You can use this technique

Mom - Son , bring some vegetables , fruits and other food items
YOu - Alright mom , but my charge will be 10% of the total cost


----------



## theserpent (Oct 6, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Lol!!Will try out something in the hols to may her get it


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



iittopper said:


> hmm i see !! well You can use this technique
> 
> Mom - Son , bring some vegetables , fruits and other food items
> YOu - Alright mom , but my charge will be 10% of the total cost



lol.. I also used this type of technique for pocket money. Instead of 10%, i took the balance  . I used to save a lot by this way.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 14, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



> OS3874XVC




$20 off on Origin.... link thanks to s18 

Use the code OS3874XVC to get $20 off Origin purchases! Can be used to get a $20 game for Free! : GameDeals

EDIT: US only.. you need to use a proxy for this to work


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 14, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I just got BF2 complete bundle for free. 

Go to This link No need for proxy. Apply the code OS3874XVC

*Make another origin account, just in case*. I think they will pull the games but what the heck 

Turns out this code can be used unlimited times.  Wondering whether to buy more or not.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 14, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

got BF2, should have for BC2  , now its showing invalid code


----------



## dan4u (Oct 14, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ awesome it worked  , got BF2....but not sure if it'll last...........


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 14, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> I just got BF2 complete bundle for free.
> 
> Go to This link No need for proxy. Apply the code OS3874XVC
> 
> ...


WTF BF2???
there are hardly any proper servers out there for BF3 & you now have bought Bf2. 
will get Fifa12, but no way to d/l it 


at checkout--


> *Service Temporarily Unavailable*
> 
> The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to maintenance downtime or capacity problems. Please try again later.



---------------------------------------------
Update:
got SHIFT 2 UNLEASHED™ 

-----------------------------
Update 2
FIFA Soccer 12
PC Download

& one more thing, after every purchase, *clear your browser cache & cookies* 
no need to restart internet for new IP


----------



## RCuber (Oct 14, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

invalid promo code :'(

*i.minus.com/jblp1HfEJ1wdHK.png


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 14, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^        

^^Clean the cookies or use private mode on the browser. Also change ip if you can.

Today I'll make yet another account and clean up


----------



## RCuber (Oct 14, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

im trying to use this method  .. still in process of checking out  


> *store.origin.com/?ipr=ty
> Withoutlog-in
> Choose a Game
> Apply the Discount Code OS3874XVC
> ...



EDIT: worked  got BF:BC2  now checking Fifa Soccer 12  looks like Origin Server is getting Reaped


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 14, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

If you REALLY want a game, make an account just for that. I am pretty sure they will disable the games you bought after crossing 20$ limit.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 14, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ Eveything was Free


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 14, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Looks like it's dead.


----------



## iittopper (Oct 14, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

damn i missed it !


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

If anyone having problem with joining any BF3 server with - *An error was reported from EA Online* error/getting logged out of Origin, then contact EA support through mail/phone.
I contacted them via mail/form -sent them at 11pm & got reply at 5.30am, but their reply doesnt help a bit .

**help.ea.com/contact-us*

Once you contact them, they do something at their end to rectify it. my problem is gone now 


> HELP CENTER
> Hello,
> 
> Thank you for contacting Electronic Arts.
> ...


----------



## Faun (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Their customer support is excellent.

*i.imgur.com/ypr7A.png


----------



## theserpent (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> im trying to use this method  .. still in process of checking out
> 
> 
> EDIT: worked  got BF:BC2  now checking Fifa Soccer 12  looks like Origin Server is getting Reaped


even bf3

WHY U NO INFORM ME BEFORE?


----------



## RCuber (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



theserpent said:


> even bf3
> 
> WHY U NO INFORM ME BEFORE?



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/156391-battlefield-3-multiplayer-discussion-17.html#post1766595

:/ I  informed as soon as I came to know about it


----------



## theserpent (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

its not working now


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Battlefield 3: Aftermath 
*i.imgur.com/OfiRa.jpg

As promised - Coming soon with Battlefield 3: Aftermath : battlefield3


----------



## RCuber (Oct 18, 2012)

Crossbow


----------



## Faun (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Where ?


----------



## RCuber (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Aftermath!!


EDIT: I didn't see the Crossbow clip when I watched it the first time


----------



## Faun (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^is it some kind of post apocalyptic makeshift weapons survival game ?


----------



## dan4u (Oct 19, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

hey guys, there are three DLC's as of now, I was planning to get one of them, I like infantry combat more than vehicle combat, so "close quarters" was my first choice, but then every one was raving about "back to karkand", I'm a bit confused, out of these two what would be your choice.

hey I've got this problem with CO-OP missions, every time I start a mission the screen gets windowed every few minutes, i.e from full screen it goes to a smaller screen, and by the time I make it fullscreen, I'm usually dead. its really irritating, and this only happens during CO-OP missions, really weird  any idea whats wrong?


----------



## RCuber (Oct 19, 2012)

@dan CQ is good if player count is 24 our less.
no idea about your coop issue


----------



## Faun (Oct 19, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> @dan CQ is good if player count is 24 our less.
> no idea about your coop issue



Still good as clusterfcuk if count is 64. Most funny moments then.


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 19, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

some good rounds yesterday 
@UK server with RCuber - Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3

Closest round I've ever played on a Asian server , lost by 6 tickets
Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3


----------



## RCuber (Oct 19, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^^ Close matches on Asian servers is like once in a blue moon.


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

edited: Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3
sync_nine, you just missed this round 
12 vs 12 in AK maps=just with your squad you can win the round 

got 4-5 heli kills, of same guy


----------



## RCuber (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ this is the report Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^oops 
updated


----------



## theserpent (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Guess what DDDDDDD???????Finally it happend  




Spoiler



I GOT BF3 limited edition with B2K


----------



## RCuber (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

great!!! .. share your ID .. and best of luck downloading the updates :trollface:


----------



## theserpent (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

dafuq :O updates  ?? how much is it :'(

How dare someone steals the id theserpent ......... let me check what my id is



commanderserpent <--- orgin id


----------



## RCuber (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

lol.. what a ID  .. will update after reaching home..


----------



## theserpent (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

how big r the updates ??
And game is not installing, yes its orignal


----------



## RCuber (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

why is it not installing? what are the symptoms!!


----------



## theserpent (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

wait i'm updating origin now, please bf3 work, and dont have a 10gb update


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

4GB (B2K), i think there was a ~1.5GB patch too.

DLC Sizes (Rs.599 each)
4GB for B2K
3.7GB for Armored Kill
2.5GB for Close Quarters


----------



## theserpent (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

great, high server what a day 

Umm.can i play the game while its updating?
and how do i know if B2K got installed


----------



## dan4u (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



theserpent said:


> Guess what DDDDDDD???????Finally it happend
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice , but how did you get the Limited Edition? and you bought all 3 DLC's?


----------



## theserpent (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I got only B2K and bf3 for total 1.5k from relicance timeout


----------



## IndianRambo (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



theserpent said:


> how do i know if B2K got installed


open origin-my games. right click on bf3,click show game details.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ and? what should i look for?


----------



## IndianRambo (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ it will show u whether b2k installed or not


----------



## theserpent (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

it's just showing bf3 limited :/


----------



## IndianRambo (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^then its installed


----------



## theserpent (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Okay so i upadated stil around 3 gb still 2 AM, And closed it
And when i opened it the morning its back to 1.9 gb


----------



## RCuber (Oct 23, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Okay so i upadated stil around 3 gb still 2 AM, And closed it
> And when i opened it the morning its back to 1.9 gb



Welcome to the club


----------



## theserpent (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

ERROR SYCING CLOUD DATA <--------- IN THE START OF THE GAME
IS that a problem,

Okay, so i clicked BF3, it now syncs and takes me to battlelog website where it shows quick match,play campigan Dafuq?

BTW B2K doesn't give a extra campigan ?


----------



## dan4u (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



theserpent said:


> ERROR SYCING CLOUD DATA <--------- IN THE START OF THE GAME
> IS that a problem,
> 
> Okay, so i clicked BF3, it now syncs and takes me to battlelog website where it shows quick match,play campigan Dafuq?
> ...


yep battlelog is where you access everything in BF3, also B2K is a multiplayer map pack, there's no extra campaign with it .....

error syncing comes for me too sometimes it no big deal, just choose local data or cloud data which ever is newest.....


----------



## theserpent (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Seriouslly I hate the crap that we have to log in to Battlelog to play
anyways i wana try multiplayer now 
Add me up guys
commanderserpent 

So just for extra maps? EA'S charging 500+ bucks...Ea

why are most of the servers empty? Is bf3 multiplayer dead like c2?


----------



## RCuber (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

you will get used to battlelog.. its more than just launching the game. also its broken 

Each DLC has its own fan following.. but most of the time we go back to base maps 

search for Asian / European servers


----------



## theserpent (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Err..sorry noob question, played caspian border map...i can't understand how to play , do i do the story missons first to understand the game?

@RCcuber you should add a first post on what to do in multiplayer, or a noobs guide to multiplayer .. This thread might get more hits then


----------



## RCuber (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

lol .. okay.. 

ill give a short hint for you right now.. not in any order

1. Tickets - how many times a team member can spawn.. if this hits zero (in conquest or Rush) you loose. 
2. Team Death Match - Run and Gun..  first team to reach #of required kills(tickets) wins. 
3. Conquest - two teams with same #of tickets , fight to capture and control different flags across the map. if a team controls more than half of the flags then the enemy team will start loosing (read bleed) tickets.
4. Rush - Two teams , attackers and defenders, attackers try to blow up two M-COM stations by planting a bomb. defenders have unlimited tickets, attackers have limited tickets.. if tickets hit zero you lose.. if attackers take out the M-COMS then you loose.( there will be atleast 6 sets of M-Coms) each pair destroyed will reset the ticket counter and it begins all over again 
5. Squad - sub team of 4 members max. highlighted by Green text on their heads.. Blue is the team, Red is the guys you need to kill.  

You need to stick to your squad and help them play the objective. join in tonight (post 10 PM  )


----------



## theserpent (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

whats tickets


----------



## RCuber (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Guides

that gives only some tips.. but not the core PTFO thing.. will discuss later about this


----------



## theserpent (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

btw how do i know which maps i have?


----------



## RCuber (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Battlefield 3 maps - Battlefield 3 , Gulf of Oman, Sharqui Peninsula, Wake Island and Strike at Karkand are Back to Karkhand DLC maps.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

tehran highway?

campiagn is a pain


----------



## RCuber (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

what tehran highway? its in the base maps.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Ohk cause i read somewhere(don't remember where) that BF3 comes only with 1 map i.e metro :/


----------



## RCuber (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

LOL.. Metro is the most played map.. and doesn't have a single vehicle in that.


----------



## dan4u (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

hey, how many of you are using Better Battlelog?


----------



## Faun (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^yes........


----------



## theserpent (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Is there a mission in which they teach how to fly?


----------



## RCuber (Oct 24, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Is there a mission in which they teach how to fly?


There is no tut.. But there is coop mission. Better join some empty servers and practice.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

hmm :/ any video teaching it atleast?
i could even turn the plane


----------



## dan4u (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



theserpent said:


> hmm :/ any video teaching it atleast?
> i could even turn the plane



use your keyboard arrow keys and 'A' or 'D' to turn, using mouse to control plane/heli is hard.
also there are lots of tutorial guides online, IGN has one of the best, check this IGN flight controls. also If you want to know about everything in battlefield 3 get the Prima Battlefield 3 guide, it covers practically everything. the pdf file is around 200 MB, and you can get it in torrents.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Are you all playing today night? I might join you all from 10:30?



dan4u said:


> use your keyboard arrow keys and 'A' or 'D' to turn, using mouse to control plane/heli is hard.
> also there are lots of tutorial guides online, IGN has one of the best, check this IGN flight controls. also If you want to know about everything in battlefield 3 get the Prima Battlefield 3 guide, it covers practically everything. the pdf file is around 200 MB, and you can get it in torrents.



okay thanks will read that 

I'm getting a avg 75 fps(1440x900) flying mission(2nd misson in campgian)


----------



## IndianRambo (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^i'll be online, add me, id is IndianRambo.lets squad together.


----------



## SunE (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

@thesepent Dude try playing Team DeathMatch(TDM) for the first few days and then move to Rush. After that try Conquest. 

I've already added you(T0rN4D0-SuNnY). If you can come online right now then we can get some TDM together.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

SunE? Now i can't but 10.30 to12 i can?



rajesh.s said:


> ^^i'll be online, add me, id is IndianRambo.lets squad together.



ok fine report here in this thread at 10:30? who all can come?


----------



## SunE (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Count me in. I'm online since a long time.


----------



## dan4u (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ I'm in

btw how do you pay in origin? seems like debit cards don't work......


----------



## theserpent (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Ok add me up guys commanderserpent


----------



## trishankur (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Help me guys....i'm frm kolkata using bsnl ul750...m playing bf3 frm 1-2 monts ago...at first i dont hav any ping problem.....was getting 100-150ms....bt now frm a week i'm facing ping problem never getting ping below 250-300ms(i filtered only Asian servers). plzz help me.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

thanks dan4u.I understood how to fly a bit now


----------



## SunE (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

@trishankur The only solution to your problem is changing your ISP to Reliance or Airtel. Ping is something that is not in our hands and if your ping has increased suddenly that means BSNL has started routing their data through some far away servers.

But as a good measure, try resetting your modem and reinstalling BF3.


----------



## dan4u (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



theserpent said:


> thanks dan4u.I understood how to fly a bit now



no probs man, even I'm not too good at it, I'm sort of ok with helis but not good with jets yet. also btw, lets play co-op together sometime, I haven't finished that yet.......


----------



## theserpent (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Now? i'm in the secure the appartment mission?

i think after black ops 2 comes out bf3 multi will be dead


----------



## theserpent (Oct 26, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

guys you all know that anethna/tower in Caspian border map? how do we bring it down?? many times people bring it down? so how do i bring it down?


----------



## RCuber (Oct 26, 2012)

theserpent said:


> guys you all know that anethna/tower in Caspian border map? how do we bring it down?? many times people bring it down? so how do i bring it down?



It comes down when ticket count reaches 20 tickets or less.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 26, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

how do we get tickets


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 26, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

You should visit this site.
battlefield.wikia.com/wiki/Battlefield_3
And there are some awesome be guides (old) at Reddit.
The Christmas noob's resource guide : battlefield3


----------



## Thunder (Oct 27, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Hey fellas. Just purchased a new card (MSI R6770). 
I always wanted to play BF3 so hope i can. I need some opinions and info from you guys for some queries i have - 
 - On what settings can i expect to run the game. 
 - I am planning to buy the game now but confused should i go for the standard edition or the Premium edition. ? Also is it necessary to purchase the premium edition or can i get the standard pack and play the preloaded maps or some purchase is necessary even to play basic maps. ?

My system req - 
Intel core i5 3450
DH77EB Motherboardd
Corsair value 4Gbx2
MSI 6770
LG 19" Monitor
Caviar Blue 500GB

Hope you can help me.
Cheers and sorry if i sound nooby

EDIT// Also how many maps does the standard bf3 game ship with?


----------



## SunE (Oct 27, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

@Thunder congrats on your purchase  BF3 is a great game and it'll most likely run on Medium to High settings while giving optimal performance on your system. Purchasing premium isn't necessary as it only gives a few extra maps and game modes along with a few extra weapons. The game itself contains very nice maps and my advice is that first you get the Standard edition and then if you want you can always get premium later.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Oct 28, 2012)

Guys I'm not much active on bf3 these days, in fact I  my gaming days are over. Can I sell my premium account? Is it legal?


----------



## RCuber (Oct 28, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ nope..


----------



## dan4u (Oct 28, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



sriharsha_madineni said:


> Guys I'm not much active on bf3 these days, in fact I  my gaming days are over. Can I sell my premium account? Is it legal?



what happened ?? tired of gaming?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Oct 28, 2012)

dan4u said:


> what happened ?? tired of gaming?



Kind of, don't find much time for gaming and lost the interest too.


----------



## iittopper (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

battlefield 3 premium edition is available for rs 2599 as download from game4u and all dlc is available for rs 499 , nice offer


----------



## dan4u (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ hmmm nice offer, 

btw does anyone know good servers with low pings?? I tried singapore, but its mostly 200ms +


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Nice pricing, thanks for info.
btw, only two DLC listed out of 4.
Game4u India -Battlefield 3: Close Quarters *Rs.499*
Game4u India- -Battlefield 3: Back to Karkand *Rs.499*

RCuber, post these links & price in front page


----------



## Faun (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



dan4u said:


> ^^ hmmm nice offer,
> 
> btw does anyone know good servers with low pings?? I tried singapore, but its mostly 200ms +



Ask not for good pings, but stable ping servers.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



s18000rpm said:


> Nice pricing, thanks for info.
> btw, only two DLC listed out of 4.
> Game4u India -Battlefield 3: Close Quarters *Rs.499*
> Game4u India- -Battlefield 3: Back to Karkand *Rs.499*
> ...



Updated..


----------



## Saumil996 (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



dan4u said:


> ^^ hmmm nice offer,
> 
> btw does anyone know good servers with low pings?? I tried singapore, but its mostly 200ms +



try Germany England and Malaysia. Malaysia gives the best pings for me


----------



## dan4u (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

guys today most Singapore servers are giving Ping in the range 70-130ms ..........usually it was always above 200ms


----------



## iittopper (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

@rcuber - also update - bf3 premium edition @ 2599 , which include the base game , ( lollz dlc @ 2699 is costlier than base game + dlc @ 2599)


----------



## dan4u (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ yea that's true, why couldn't they make premium cheaper , 
also there's a New server update on all formats on November 6th


EDIT:-

I don't know if its much of a big deal, but to me its just awesome , before it was always 200ms+, or if I was lucky 150ms, but from yesterday this is what I'm getting ..
*i46.tinypic.com/21ruu.jpg

Don't know if it'll last , but if it does, then I'd definitely get Premium


----------



## iittopper (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

@dan4u - wow you get awesome pings , I used to get that with my beloved mtnl connection , but now it is gone . 

Tried playing bf3 with tata photon , pings were high but i mostly get lag free servers . As i dont have premium , i logged in with my friend account who has premium and played armour kill and close quaters for the first time . To be surprised i found most of the armour kill server to be empty . I dont know why , but i liked close quaters more than armour kill and the HD destruction was awsome . Anyways i am happy that tata photon is giving me good pings ( as low as 140) , So i think 3G will also work good since its better than photon , I will try it today . 


PS - tried playing multiplayer with 2g , to my surprised , atleast game started . but i could not move my player


----------



## duke123 (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^guys i can play single player smooth.also i have BSNL UL 900..i can play CS 1.6 with 100-150 pings...is that sufficient for battlefield multi player..thinking to buy premium...


----------



## iittopper (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



duke123 said:


> ^^guys i can play single player smooth.also i have BSNL UL 900..i can play CS 1.6 with 100-150 pings...is that sufficient for battlefield multi player..thinking to
> buy premium...



yes it will be enough for multiplayer ! do you already have the game ? or are you buying buying bf3 premium edition ?


----------



## anmol4all (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

hey i am also on battlefield 3 multiplayer
my id is anmol4all there also


----------



## icebags (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

TaDaaa, i have arrived. RCuber & iittopper accept my friend request from PineappleTree.

And again thanks to u for helping me through.


----------



## theserpent (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Got banned in a server For being AFK for 5 mins


----------



## RCuber (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



theserpent said:


> Got banned in a server For being AFK for 5 mins



banned or kicked?? its usually kicked.. I have got auto kicked couple of time.. check the server details before joining.


----------



## iittopper (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



theserpent said:


> Got banned in a server For being AFK for 5 mins



If it is ban ! then its not permanent . Happened to me couple of time .


----------



## theserpent (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ banned.Whenever i join server it says, you can join it


----------



## iittopper (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

wait forfew hours or 1 day , then you can join


----------



## icebags (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

where i can find a manual for stuff ?


----------



## RCuber (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

After a long time this happened.. 80% of my team was from TDF 
Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3

FYI.. we joined the server when US had capped all the flags and we were I think down by 100 tickets or more.


----------



## iittopper (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> After a long time this happened.. 80% of my team was from TDF
> Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3
> 
> FYI.. we joined the server when US had capped all the flags and we were I think down by 100 tickets or more.



Nice match except your kill death ratio 



icebags said:


> where i can find a manual for stuff ?



manual for what stuff ?


----------



## RCuber (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



iittopper said:


> Nice match except your kill death ratio


yep.. I know .. you haven't seen the worst of my KD.. 

Reason for such a KD and my low accuracy is that I use a controller for playing BF3  . .but hey.. I end up higher than other KDB/Mouse players , PTFO


----------



## iittopper (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> yep.. I know .. you haven't seen the worst of my KD..
> 
> Reason for such a KD and my low accuracy is that I use a controller for playing BF3  . .but hey.. I end up higher than other KDB/Mouse players , PTFO




Even i used to play bf3 with controller earlier . Played around 2 month till i really pissed off . My kill death ratio was 0.23 at that time  . Now i play with mouse and keyboard which proof to be of great help . Now i only use controller when i have the urge to enjoy vibration while shooting or to play knife only server particularly operation metro .


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



iittopper said:


> urge to enjoy vibration



......

*www.wordans.com/wvc-1333487214/wordansfiles/images/2012/4/3/135449/135449_340.jpg


----------



## icebags (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



iittopper said:


> manual for what stuff ?



for everything, maps, vehics, weps, comms and all.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



icebags said:


> for everything, maps, vehics, weps, comms and all.



The *Battlefield 3 Multiplayer*  resource guide


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Man, it sometimes gets so lonely on the Singapore servers when you play late at night. At one point I wanted to teamkill Rcuber because killing him from the opposite side wasn't evil enough > : )


----------



## RCuber (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ LMAO!!!!


----------



## icebags (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



s18000rpm said:


> The *Battlefield 3 Multiplayer*  resource guide


thanks.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

How many getting aftermath?


----------



## iittopper (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I will , for sure but after reading the reviews and seeing more gameplay . Armour kill was not at all good for me and now most of the server are empty .


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> How many getting aftermath?



Me!! Wanted something similar to B2K, and Aftermath seems to be perfect


----------



## iittopper (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

well to be honest there in not any dlc that i liked more than base maps .


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Heh, I haz Premium. I will get Aftermath. BTW, I don't think I'm using 1499 spent on Premium wisely 'cause I'm rarely playing BF3.  

Too many games this fall. And there's FC3. Open-world. Damn.


----------



## icebags (Nov 25, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

is there any way to change loadout without committing suicide ?

and yah i applied for TDF, someone please approve [PineappleJoos].


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 25, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



icebags said:


> is there any way to change loadout without committing suicide ?



That lame option would only be available in COD, afaik


----------



## akkies_2000 (Nov 28, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Shifted to a new place, Dwarka, New Delhi. Unfortunately, Airtel has informed me that they can't shift my airtel broadband connection due to feasibility issues  Have never opted for anything other than Airtel broadband ever.

Need advise on which broadband would be good enough for BF3 MP gaming. MTNL is available here but I doubt if it would give good pings, customer care would be worst I know. Guys, please help. I would opt for upto 30gb connection @ 2mbps as I use youtube/torrent quite a lot.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 28, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ Better open a new thread for the ISP query..


----------



## sync_nine (Nov 28, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Dude, there is MTNL FTTH in dwarka.....go for that!!!


----------



## icebags (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

donno about mtnl. with bsnl in kolkata i get singapore server pings @ the range of 70-100ms. flawless and lagless gaming with 512 kbps in dense / close map [read operation metro] with 64 players.

but sometimes, 1 or 2 days a week line quality gets bad, packets losses occur and bad things follow it. :/


----------



## akkies_2000 (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



sync_nine said:


> Dude, there is MTNL FTTH in dwarka.....go for that!!!



"Freedom 1295" plan seems ok to me - its similar to my Airtel plan. Hope 2mbps speed is guaranteed and not MAX speed that I would get basis network load.

MTNL FTH-1290 seems like an awesome pack. 10 Mbps upto 40GB download, 512 Kbps afterward. Fixed Monthly  service charges (Rs): 1290

What is the catch?


----------



## dan4u (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^guys this is not the place to discuss this ..


----------



## akkies_2000 (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



dan4u said:


> ^^guys this is not the place to discuss this ..



Posted here as people here were likely to respond keeping BF3 ping response in mind. Anyways, have created a thread in Broadband section. MTNL has been suggested there as well.

Thanks guys.


----------



## SlashDK (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I'm getting aftermath too (Premium here). Seems like a great expansion, especially scavenger mode and xbow.


----------



## Faun (Dec 2, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8069/8237970254_f2284629ff_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8206/8237970390_97c4467d79_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8205/8236900117_e1424399f5_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8203/8237967886_eb1c10e4df_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8057/8236900833_6198346d61_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8345/8237971204_bbe8983fc6_z.jpg


----------



## RCuber (Dec 2, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Faun said:


> *farm9.staticflickr.com/8206/8237970390_97c4467d79_z.jpg


Anti Gravity Window Glasses


> *farm9.staticflickr.com/8203/8237967886_eb1c10e4df_z.jpg


----------



## Faun (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

4GB update


----------



## RCuber (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

already out??? :O
did they release a patch also?


----------



## theserpent (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

update for what?


----------



## RCuber (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



theserpent said:


> update for what?



Aftermath DLC


----------



## IndianRambo (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

update is going on
update: size 3.72gb


----------



## Faun (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> already out??? :O
> did they release a patch also?



I can see AM servers now.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

3.8 Gigs for a freaking patch  .. I wonder how large would the DLC be


----------



## rahulkadukar (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Can you guys list the servers with moderate pings (something below 100)


----------



## RCuber (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ it is based on your ISP. whats your ISP??

BTW .. anyone downloaded the patch or the DLC? .. im not downloading it till 11th (my billing cycle) as my FUP just crossed 80% and still one week to go :/


----------



## rahulkadukar (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> ^^ it is based on your ISP. whats your ISP??
> 
> BTW .. anyone downloaded the patch or the DLC? .. im not downloading it till 11th (my billing cycle) as my FUP just crossed 80% and still one week to go :/



Five Network Mumbai. I have a 10MBPS unlimited plan and on CS:GO I get Sub 10 pings (on Indian servers). The lag on BF3 servers is disturbing


----------



## Faun (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

-snip-


----------



## RCuber (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



rahulkadukar said:


> Five Network Mumbai. I have a 10MBPS unlimited plan and on CS:GO I get Sub 10 pings (on Indian servers). The lag on BF3 servers is disturbing



Check Asian servers... Usually the pings are in 65ms range on my Airtel connection (Bangalore)


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> 3.8 Gigs for a freaking patch  .. I wonder how large would the DLC be




FUP? Or unlimited?


----------



## RCuber (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> FUP? Or unlimited?



80 gig FUP.. usually my daily usage is ~1-2GB but this month I had some heavy downloads :/ Downloads only on my PC passed 50GB, I don't know about my dad's PC but he usually watches videos on youtube. 

time to pickup either Farcry or ACIII


----------



## iittopper (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

This aftermath dlc is not at all good , no offense but none of the dlc released upto now can beat base maps ..


----------



## RCuber (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



LMFAO!!!


----------



## Faun (Dec 6, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

played few rounds of Scavenger. Feels like Gun Master.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 7, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ Gunmaster + CQD Combined  .. I got very pathetic KD yesterday in those rounds.. but in one round I scored more than you guys


----------



## icebags (Dec 8, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> LMFAO!!!



nice vid and nice song ! *shares on facebook*


----------



## Faun (Dec 8, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8067/8252212029_1e0616cb13_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8341/8252212339_9c9bd7f9e8_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8220/8252213435_6baa2f824b_z.jpg
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8487/8253283748_9635b69e82_z.jpg


Aftermath Scavenger: In a Nutshell
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8504/8252213789_65edd46692_z.jpg
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8199/8253284766_fa7eded43c_z.jpg
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8066/8252214055_25f4e83ce2_z.jpg
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8220/8252214159_52622d2b6b_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8348/8252217159_efaa48ebec_z.jpg
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8217/8252216537_0810c33ec6_z.jpg


----------



## RCuber (Dec 8, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ lol you got accused of hacking in that round!!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Great! Just great! I downloaded the update with AM all night, downloaded both and installed both. Now I tried to start AM and it's again downloading the update. F**K!!! I spent all my 120KB-for-only-6-GB speeds on this and again it's f*ckin' downloading the update. BULLSHYT!


----------



## RCuber (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ Yikes.. that hurts!!!!11

coming to AM.. its a ok kinda DLC.. nothing revolutionary. Xbow was hyped.. I don't think I will be playing a lot of AM.. I think AM will survive till jan before people start loosing interest and go back to base maps. im still on NC TDM


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> ^^ Yikes.. that hurts!!!!11
> 
> coming to AM.. its a ok kinda DLC.. nothing revolutionary. Xbow was hyped.. I don't think I will be playing a lot of AM.. I think AM will survive till jan before people start loosing interest and go back to base maps. im still on NC TDM



I loved AK maps and good old B2K maps more than the base map, except Op. Firestorm. The look and feel of AM is great. It gives great chance to flank and sneaking is pretty good in AM. Like it more than CQ.


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

always make a backup of *Update* folder after updating the game.
If Origin tries to re-download, just copy the *Update* folder from backup to BF3 folder, then use *Repair* option in Origin.


----------



## Faun (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^Did something happen, honey ?


----------



## iittopper (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ lollz


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



s18000rpm said:


> always make a backup of *Update* folder after updating the game.
> If Origin tries to re-download, just copy the *Update* folder from backup to BF3 folder, then use *Repair* option in Origin.



Thanks for the tip. Unfortunately, I downloaded the whole thing again.


----------



## IndianRambo (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



s18000rpm said:


> always make a backup of *Update* folder after updating the game.
> If Origin tries to re-download, just copy the *Update* folder from backup to BF3 folder, then use *Repair* option in Origin.


seems someone using my idea


----------



## Saumil996 (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ 
There is one tiny problem with this method. Even if one copies and pastes the entire 'Update' folder origin still downloads a 1GB update. This problem does not occur if you copy and paste the entire 'Battlefield 3' folder. Any idea where origin saves this 1 gb update?


----------



## RCuber (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

@s180000000000rpm : got the patch/internet or still waiting for the nubs to give connection???


----------



## RCuber (Dec 13, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I think its been weeks since I played proper Conquest rounds.. let have a couple of FS/KI/CB rounds today..

we need to get those ACE Squad ribbons


----------



## iittopper (Dec 14, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Battllefield 3 premium edition is available just for rs 899 @ Game-4U . I think it cant go cheaper than this ...

Edit link still show rs 2999 , i think the deal start from today midnight .


----------



## kapilove77 (Dec 14, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

yes its started check this!

Home | Downloads 4U |Downloads 4U |Battlefield 3 Premium Edition


----------



## RCuber (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



iittopper said:


> Battllefield 3 premium edition is available just for rs 899 @ Game-4U . I think it cant go cheaper than this ...
> 
> Edit link still show rs 2999 , i think the deal start from today midnight .



omg!!!

MOTHER OF GOD!!!

EDIT: updated first post to include this link


----------



## dan4u (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ AMAZING!!!  I was waiting for something like this, *btw i already have BF3 base game, can I get this just for premium service?
*
this deal is for 24 hrs only I think, there will be daily deals for 12 days.....

hey could anyone clear my doubt?


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Yeah. you can. You will get 2 keys , one for BF3 base game, and another for Premium service. Use the premium key, and keep the  Base game key. Later you can giveaway/trade/sell that key


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Store - Battlelog / Battlefield 3
*i.imgur.com/ktqde.png

thanks for game4u too


----------



## kapilove77 (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I want to ask should i get premium edition i mean does people play more this?


----------



## Faun (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

there no better time to buy premium than this moment.


----------



## kapilove77 (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Ok bought Bf3 Premium Edition.


----------



## bippukt (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I bought it too. Any tips on getting to know the basics of the game? I will be playing the game during holidays and I want to be less of a newbie


----------



## Thunder (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Bought the Premuim Edition 
Got 2 Keys also


----------



## kapilove77 (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I had pirated version of bf3 before but i activated my new bf3 premium code on this and it gave some error but that product key activated on my account but it saying This product key already used when i again try to activate it. PLz help! How to download using this premium code?


----------



## dan4u (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

yep this is the best time to get it , I got it just for the premium service. will gift the base game to a friend


----------



## RCuber (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ you got two different codes? one for Base game and one for Premium?? can you confirm?


----------



## kapilove77 (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

yes i still have limited edition code left with me i directly used premium 1st because of this.



arijitsinha said:


> Yeah. you can. You will get 2 keys , one for BF3 base game, and another for Premium service. Use the premium key, and keep the  Base game key. Later you can giveaway/trade/sell that key



I can't activate my bf3 premium product key. 1st time it showed that key linked to my account but after that nothing added to library or my account and when i tried again it showed me key already used.


----------



## theserpent (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Noo  why coudn't i wait


----------



## Thunder (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Guys who are downloading premium via game4u atm‚ can I pause the download because I dőńt see a pause button here. 
Any tips?


----------



## dan4u (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> ^^ you got two different codes? one for Base game and one for Premium?? can you confirm?



yea I got two codes, one for base game and one for premium. The base game is the limited edition version (with back to karkand)



Thunder said:


> Guys who are downloading premium via game4u atm‚ can I pause the download because I dőńt see a pause button here.
> Any tips?



its better you use origin to download the game, don't know much about game4u's download client.


----------



## kapilove77 (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

@dan4u did you u used premium code directly or u used limited one too? Because when i activated using premium code it showed me that code is linked to my account but its not showing anything in games library.


----------



## icebags (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

interesting sale. can u guys confirm if we can top-up our ea account with this game4u key properly, if standard version is already activated ?

i was thinking of getting close quarter anyways, how popular are those expansion pack maps (infantry only/vehicles) ?


----------



## Thunder (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



dan4u said:


> its better you use origin to download the game, don't know much about game4u's download client.



You mean I can use the game keys in origin? I thought it was only for the game4u client.
Thanks bro


----------



## dan4u (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



kapilove77 said:


> @dan4u did you u used premium code directly or u used limited one too? Because when i activated using premium code it showed me that code is linked to my account but its not showing anything in games library.


I used only the premium key, I bought the standard game a few months ago. to see if premium is activated, open origin, right-click on battlefield 3, click on show game details, and you will see all expansion packs and add-on bonuses

@icebags yes you can add the premium key alone if you already have the standard version..........



Thunder said:


> You mean I can use the game keys in origin? I thought it was only for the game4u client.
> Thanks bro



yea its redeemable on Origin, game4u client only downloads the setup, you have to manually install the game and even after installation Origin will download numerous updates. So its better to download directly from origin.


----------



## bippukt (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Just a warning - after the enormous game download, there is a 10GB download for the expansions as well, although you can play the base game without downloading them.


----------



## kapilove77 (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

So no one have any idea how to solve my problem? I tried activation through installed game tho. "To Play BattlefieldP0203R122, you must first activate in your Origin account." And i entered the product and done activating. But it didn't start or showed anything in origin but when i tried again it shows already using the key.


----------



## bippukt (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



kapilove77 said:


> So no one have any idea how to solve my problem? I tried activation through installed game tho. "To Play BattlefieldP0203R122, you must first activate in your Origin account." And i entered the product and done activating. But it didn't start or showed anything in origin but when i tried again it shows already using the key.



You should contact Origin's customer support as soon as you can. It might be a case of a faulty key or an illegally claimed key, and the faster you contact them, the better your chances of getting it sorted out.


----------



## kapilove77 (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Ok i sent some msg tho and now fingers crossed lets see their reply


----------



## dan4u (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



kapilove77 said:


> So no one have any idea how to solve my problem? I tried activation through installed game tho. "To Play BattlefieldP0203R122, you must first activate in your Origin account." And i entered the product and done activating. But it didn't start or showed anything in origin but when i tried again it shows already using the key.



bro I couldn't understand what issue you are facing? did you use both the keys? or only the premium key?


----------



## icebags (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



dan4u said:


> @icebags yes you can add the premium key alone if you already have the standard version..........



and i guess my stats and unlocks wont get reset, or will they ?


----------



## Thunder (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Just one more query guys.
I just redeemed the premium key on origin and got the message that the product has been activated. But I can't see the download anywhere. Any help?


----------



## icebags (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ if u already had standard version, try to launch some expansion maps that u could not play before.


----------



## dan4u (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



icebags said:


> and i guess my stats and unlocks wont get reset, or will they ?



nope Nothing gets reset , enjoy......


----------



## kapilove77 (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Just chatted to origin n they told premium code will only work after using limited edition code because premium code only allowed all access when you entered the game.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



kapilove77 said:


> Just chatted to origin n they told premium code will only work after using limited edition code because premium code only allowed all access when you entered the game.


Ahan...so we need to redeem both the codes eh? Stoopid Origin


----------



## kapilove77 (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Ok working now actually had to entered main game Key 1st which i did later and in battlelog its showing i have access to premium.


----------



## dan4u (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Thunder said:


> Ahan...so we need to redeem both the codes eh? Stoopid Origin



no need to redeem both the codes, see post 1015 to see Premium download details


----------



## kapilove77 (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

need to use both because it wont add anything on origin because premium only allow access to everything if only u have game. BTW i want to ask where those downloading games that origin downloading?


----------



## Thunder (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Yep needed to redeem both the keys. One to download BF3 and another to activate the Premium.
Downloading reached 1% 
BTW my BF3 shows limited edition in the origin library. Does it happen with you guys too?


----------



## bippukt (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



kapilove77 said:


> Ok working now actually had to entered main game Key 1st which i did later and in battlelog its showing i have access to premium.



Glad that you got your issue resolved


----------



## kapilove77 (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Thunder said:


> Yep needed to redeem both the keys. One to download BF3 and another to activate the Premium.
> Downloading reached 1%
> BTW my BF3 shows limited edition in the origin library. Does it happen with you guys too?



Battlelog / Sign in

Check here and it will show you that you have access to premium or not.


----------



## iittopper (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I am happy than more people will play premium now


----------



## bippukt (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



iittopper said:


> I am happy than more people will play premium now



I don't know what it will take for companies to realise that if you price things too high, then people just won't buy it.


----------



## kapilove77 (Dec 16, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

i m just downloading limited edition like 6.4 gb and other dlc like close quarters n all


----------



## iittopper (Dec 16, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I hope everybody who was waiting for the price to fall have bought the game because the offer is now gone .


----------



## kapilove77 (Dec 16, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

i was thinking to ask my bro today but thank god i bought it! Very proud to own 1st ever legal game!


----------



## icebags (Dec 16, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



iittopper said:


> I hope everybody who was waiting for the price to fall have bought the game because the offer is now gone .



nowhere they said it was a one day only offer, instead they said it was 12 day christmas sale. so i missed it.


----------



## kapilove77 (Dec 16, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

hey how to start bf3? I just downloaded limited edition map but when click play, it opens battlelog in browser n then when i chose server there it says joining but nothing happenes!


----------



## icebags (Dec 16, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

make sure u r not behind a firewall. if u click the server name, it will take u to the server details page. find the server ip and ping it from command prompt, u can check if the connection is stable this way.

for starting, check only singapore server in regions checkbox. they normally give 70-100 ms pings. 
china/japan servers gibe ~200ms. germany/russia/uk servers ping at 300-400ms rage. lower the ping, better the the game play.

and it takes some time to join. patience.


----------



## kapilove77 (Dec 16, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Ok i can see bf3.exe opens in process and it closes down and also window error report open and closes. 1 thing guyz i want to ask that is ur games have TM at the end of Battlfield folder name? Like BattleField™

Update- Problem fixed by selecting new location actually. So now add me People "HandsomeKapil"


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*


----------



## theserpent (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Why do they allow expansion pack weapons to be used with stock maps ?


----------



## kapilove77 (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

theserpent whats ur id? I want to add you.


----------



## theserpent (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

comanderserpent


----------



## RCuber (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



theserpent said:


> Why do they allow expansion pack weapons to be used with stock maps ?



so that others without the expansion pack will become jealous about the new powerful weapon and buy the DLC .


----------



## rohit32407 (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ As cunning as that sounds, but it's the truth


----------



## theserpent (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> so that others without the expansion pack will become jealous about the new powerful weapon and buy the DLC .



Err..  Wish they could sell only weapons pack for maybe 100 bucks 



Spoiler



I'm not joking


----------



## RCuber (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Actually they do.. Check shortcut bundle


----------



## theserpent (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^ 1.2k  EA you gotta be kidding me


----------



## kapilove77 (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

thx god i got premium pack for 899


----------



## iittopper (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

no problem , you can always kill your enemy and can take his weapon kits . But if you are lazy make someone a very good friend so that he allow you to play his premium account , I do exactly same


----------



## suyash24seven (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

there is an extremely weird problem with my laptop's wifi about which i posted here but no replies 
the only solution i can think of now is to format my laptop. please tell me what will happen to my battlefield 3 game once i format the laptop? how will i reinstall the game and get my stats back? please guide. thanks a lot 

also please read about the problem, if you can give some suggestions i'll be most grateful.


----------



## hearthacker (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

paradise_buster - Battlelog / Battlefield 3

Applied to join the TDF platoon. It would be cool to play together. I usually play on Malaysian/singapore servers and I get a ping of about 60-70ms there. Are there any indian servers out there??


----------



## iittopper (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



suyash24seven said:


> there is an extremely weird problem with my laptop's wifi about which i posted here but no replies
> the only solution i can think of now is to format my laptop. please tell me what will happen to my battlefield 3 game once i format the laptop? how will i reinstall the game and get my stats back? please guide. thanks a lot
> 
> also please read about the problem, if you can give some suggestions i'll be most grateful.



If you decide to format your laptop , atleast make a backup of update folder ( I am assuming you have disc version) .



hearthacker said:


> paradise_buster - Battlelog / Battlefield 3
> 
> Applied to join the TDF platoon. It would be cool to play together. I usually play on Malaysian/singapore servers and I get a ping of about 60-70ms there. Are there any indian servers out there??



not for now


----------



## RCuber (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

updated members list.. if I missed any members then please reply here or PM me.

EDIT: End Game Teaser for Premium members will be up on 21-12-2012 (if the world exists)


----------



## Faun (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Gotta go home for Noshar Canals TDM today.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ Faun are you getting lag in Hairy Haggis server? from past 2-3 days in unplayable ..


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

add me. I am not in the list


----------



## Faun (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> ^^ Faun are you getting lag in Hairy Haggis server? from past 2-3 days in unplayable ..



yes./....//././


----------



## RCuber (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



arijitsinha said:


> add me. I am not in the list



you Battlelog ID pls


----------



## chris (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I purchase battlefield 3 premium edition online.

I got 2 serial keys, now downloading Battlefield 3 Limited Edition.

When i login to Origin.com > My Account: Order History

No games are listed. This is normal ? I don't get any email when i "Redeem Product Code", but it show product details.

I chat on the web site, but online help is not providing much support.


----------



## kapilove77 (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

if you activated game and ur allowed to download then don't worry your ok to go like me.


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> you Battlelog ID pls



Progression - ArijitSinha - Battlelog / Battlefield 3



chris said:


> I purchase battlefield 3 premium edition online.
> 
> I got 2 serial keys, now downloading Battlefield 3 Limited Edition.
> 
> ...



From where did you buy this game? Origin or game4u(or other site/retail)? If you bought it from game4u, it should not show there. If you buy from origin,  it should.


----------



## chris (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



kapilove77 said:


> if you activated game and ur allowed to download then don't worry your ok to go like me.



Thank you. I am downloading on slow speed (102 KBps). Download will be finished in 46 hours, that will take me few days to finish


----------



## kapilove77 (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

actually today only i finished all maps and aftermath and playing on ultra settings with 40 fps


----------



## RCuber (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



arijitsinha said:


> Progression - ArijitSinha - Battlelog / Battlefield 3



Updated


----------



## Thunder (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

RCuber‚ add me too PS
My Origin ID is - vpcmak
Looking forward to playing with you guys.


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Thank you


----------



## kapilove77 (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

added also on friend list and if anyone want to add me then add me : HandsomeKapil


----------



## chris (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

How much is battlefield 3 premium download ?

I have battlefield premium, now it is downloading battlefield limited edition.

*www.scriptinstallation.in/fimg/origin_download.png

After it finish download, i have to download more or this include everything ?

I don't want to download more this month. So if it need more downloading, can i pause it and play Battlefield 3 limited edition ?


----------



## Faun (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^more aroun 28GB total


----------



## dan4u (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ you have to download around 10GB more for the dlc, but you can start playing BF3


----------



## RCuber (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Thunder said:


> RCuber‚ add me too PS
> My Origin ID is - vpcmak
> Looking forward to playing with you guys.



Updated.. will add in friends list after I reach home. apply for TDF Platoon .

BTW.. first time I got banned in a German server.. reason : "Play in servers of your own country"


----------



## rohit32407 (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ man that is the stupidest reason I have seen to ban someone on the internet. It's "world wide web" for gods sake.

BTW why does this punk buster keeps kicking me? It kicks me out of every server in every 2-3 mins with one same error. UAC on my windows is off. Firewall settings are alright. PnkbstrA.exe has every permission in security tab yet it kicks me  . I am new to this battlefield 3 scene so don't know much about it. I have BF3 premium. Every addon has been downloaded along with the Main BF3. I don't know why it is happening.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ thats ok man.. couple of weeks ago we were playing in some AK server (Alborz Mountain) and the round was almost finished. Me, s18000rpm and one more TDF member. the other squad mate who joined was the admin, after a couple of minutes, the bugger kicked the whole squad stating High Ping as the cause, but he did that so he would get the MVP else s18000rpm would have got the MVP and Ace Squad.


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

playing in a German server...everyone headshotting with tanks


----------



## kapilove77 (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

arey sumon ji whats ur id?


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

same as in forums


----------



## iittopper (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



rohit32407 said:


> ^^ man that is the stupidest reason I have seen to ban someone on the internet. It's "world wide web" for gods sake.
> 
> BTW why does this punk buster keeps kicking me? It kicks me out of every server in every 2-3 mins with one same error. UAC on my windows is off. Firewall settings are alright. PnkbstrA.exe has every permission in security tab yet it kicks me  . I am new to this battlefield 3 scene so don't know much about it. I have BF3 premium. Every addon has been downloaded along with the Main BF3. I don't know why it is happening.



Update bf3 files for pb PunkBuster Online Countermeasures . Add bf3 game in it and check for update and download it.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

flash News: The effects of 21-12-2012 was felt in Caspian Border. the Communication Tower collapsed


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

eh? no more tower noobs then?


----------



## RCuber (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^  you seriously didn't get the joke isn't it


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

i did 
but i wish it was the case for real...would have been awesome though


----------



## RCuber (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^  the tower crashes in conquest when any team reaches <20 tickets.


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^i know...but not enough...i want to c4 the effing thing


----------



## RCuber (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Blah!!!  

Battlelog Mobile is so damn slow 

End Game Teaser Out!!! 

Looks total FUN with the bikes  .. LOL I cant get the grin out of my face  



bump 5char


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

encouraging c4ing. not impressed


----------



## Saumil996 (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Is it just me or does someone else thinks there will be an unreal tournament style capture the flag mode in end game??


----------



## SlashDK (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

They showed similar things with armored kill. Sadly those vehicle chases don't exist *sigh*


----------



## RCuber (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

What is your choice of side arm with single shot fire. I am liking the M9 Tact.

I think I need to shift to M1911 as it has more damage than M9


----------



## Faun (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

M1911 is not available to me.


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

.44 magnum


----------



## icebags (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

i need a partner for playing tanks/ helis. so, whos up for this ? 
i mostly pay past 10pm in weekdays and random times in weekends.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



icebags said:


> i need a partner for playing tanks/ helis. so, whos up for this ?
> i mostly pay past 10pm in weekdays and random times in weekends.



we play tank most of the time..  and we play past 10 PM hehe..

give me your Battlelog ID


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Wow, looks damn fun, End Game. Sadly, it says "BF4's comin', goodbye BF3."


----------



## RCuber (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

LvL 100 jets keep reaping us


----------



## kapilove77 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> Wow, looks damn fun, End Game. Sadly, it says "BF4's comin', goodbye BF3."



Don't worry they said they will keep updating bf3 like they don't forget about it!


----------



## icebags (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> we play tank most of the time..  and we play past 10 PM hehe..
> 
> give me your Battlelog ID


it's pineapplejuice, already added. u may message me on yahoo "gamingsometimes", i will try to be online if i can.
kapilove77, u wanna join me ?



NVIDIAGeek said:


> Wow, looks damn fun, End Game. Sadly, it says "BF4's comin', goodbye BF3."


they will give support no doubt. but lott of people will move to 4. and byebye many servers will happen.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



icebags said:


> it's pineapplejuice, already added. u may message me on yahoo "gamingsometimes", i will try to be online if i can.
> kapilove77, u wanna join me ?
> 
> 
> they will give support no doubt. but lott of people will move to 4. and byebye many servers will happen.


is this the one? xPinEAppLeJuicEx - Battlelog / Battlefield 3


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

looks like it...in another news..got banned in one German server..reason..i knifed the admin


----------



## RCuber (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

lol .. POS admins with ego


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

what can i do if they only snipe from behind the border


----------



## icebags (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> is this the one? xPinEAppLeJuicEx - Battlelog / Battlefield 3


yah. right.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



icebags said:


> yah. right.



updated..

Some one in Hairy Haggis TDM server 
"I was hopping in the Battlefield and then I took a Xbow to the knee"


----------



## icebags (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

alright, this is in response to Faun's query to logitech's extreme 3d pro joystick in latest buy thread. 

*img8.flixcart.com/image/joystick/d/z/x/logitech-logitech-extreme-3d-pro-joystick-joystick-275x275-imadbgfhwuj4pt4j.jpeg

to answer if this gives any advantage over using normal mouse/KB, i have to say YES. flying is meant to be done using a joystick, and that's what it's for. however, if not anything else, just the precise analog control is huge advantage over normal keyboard. donno whether anyone flies with mouse, its just super inconvenient for me, dragging the mouse to the corner of the mat then putting it at the centre again and then dragging again.

extreme 3d pro is an advanced joystick, which has "twist stick" rudder control in addition to normal 2 axis pitch/roll(tilt) control of the normal joysticks. 

rudder is not essential for aeroplane flying, but using it will give better precision and much more control. its like fine tuning. use rudder when u r comfortable with pitch & roll maneuvers. 

for helicopter flying, its the opposite of controlling an aeroplane. u use rudder to change direction, and roll for fine control. but helicopter flying is a bit difficult than plane flying and u have to learn all 3 controls - pitch, rudder, roll.

analog throttle control is essential for combat flying.

now there are those basic joysticks :
logitech attack 3, thrustmaster usb, all local ones

and there are joysticks with ruder controls:
logitech extreme 3d pro, thrustmaster t. / hotas series, madcatz cyborg v1. - most come with twist handle rudder, a few come with rudder pedal (foot control).

so, if u decide to fly, give it a try. its so much fun.

caution: bf3 is arcade style flying. to challenge a real life pilot by the least means, u will have to master ms flight sim series. so, have fun, and don't challenge a real life pilot.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Get your ares to the battlefield soldiers


----------



## Saumil996 (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Sorry i will be off the battlefield till 2014 
No End Game


----------



## RCuber (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ what are you talking about??


----------



## theserpent (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Saumil996 said:


> Sorry i will be off the battlefield till 2014
> No End Game



You mean 2013?


----------



## sunnyhj (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

uhmm guys..can we get a dlc on disc with code? like the whole bf3 game or i'll have to buy the dlc from origin? Problem is i don't have credit/debit card with me right now for coming 1-2 months and i want to download close quarters to get new guns..i've unlocked every other gun with their attachments so m bored n want to try new ones 

EDIT :- is it possible to buy it on diff pc with my account and the origin will let me download it on my pc? i call my frnd and he'll buy it for me..and then i can login to my origin repair my game and it'll download the dlc with more assignments?? answr soon guys or he'll go to sleep ^_^


----------



## kapilove77 (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

So you guyz installed bf3 in hdd or ssd?


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



sunnyhj said:


> uhmm guys..can we get a dlc on disc with code? like the whole bf3 game or i'll have to buy the dlc from origin? Problem is i don't have credit/debit card with me right now for coming 1-2 months and i want to download close quarters to get new guns..i've unlocked every other gun with their attachments so m bored n want to try new ones
> 
> EDIT :- is it possible to buy it on diff pc with my account and the origin will let me download it on my pc? i call my frnd and he'll buy it for me..and then i can login to my origin repair my game and it'll download the dlc with more assignments?? answr soon guys or he'll go to sleep ^_^


yeah, you can buy it in office PC & download in your home PC. 

login using your account & buy here - Store - Battlelog / Battlefield 3
No need for origin for purchase.



kapilove77 said:


> So you guyz installed bf3 in hdd or ssd?



bf3 prem = ~23-25GB in size.
8GB RAM is what BF3 needs, SSD wont make much difference.


----------



## kapilove77 (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

U know what just moved bf3 from hdd to ssd and there is 15-20 sec faster maps loading and i can go in match very fast.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ How much time does it take to load a map? say caspian border or Canals TDM map.


----------



## sunnyhj (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



s18000rpm said:


> yeah, you can buy it in office PC & download in your home PC.
> 
> login using your account & buy here - Store - Battlelog / Battlefield 3
> No need for origin for purchase.



Thankzz dude!


----------



## Faun (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



kapilove77 said:


> U know what just moved bf3 from hdd to ssd and there is 15-20 sec faster maps loading and i can go in match very fast.



I moved my computer to kitchen, now battlefield 3 runs like doing the dishes.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Lets squad up tonight.. haven't been satisfied with the rounds for couple of weeks.. :/

EDIT: and it has been ages since I played full metro rounds  .. may be ill play one round today 

Get your a$$ to the Battlefield soldiers !!!


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

*Battle Log HACKED*


> crash7800 comments on Battlelog staff, please do something before someone actually falls for this
> There was a problem on Battlelog earlier today. We identified and resolved the issue.
> 
> The Origin database was not compromised. Your account and information is safe.



for safety, change your passwords

*i.imgur.com/7ywJn.png

========================================================
*Tip: How to Increase Your Minimum Frames Per Second In BF3!*


> Maybe you all already know it or find this method not to work but anyhow I decided to write about this simple and yet very helpful tip. I was stuck with 17-22 min fps upon when a huge explosions occurred. Such as when you put 4 C4s near a tank and explode with it.
> 
> Before 17-24fps After ~40 fps.
> 
> ...


ProTip: How to Increase Your Minimum Frames Per Second In BF3! : battlefield3


----------



## IndianRambo (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ dude when we will squad up


----------



## iittopper (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I am ready for tonight round , but lets join metro map free from frag and m320 ..


----------



## RCuber (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Guys, those applying for TDF Platoon, please mention your ID in this thread. without this we wont accept the request.


----------



## iittopper (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



s18000rpm said:


> *Battle Log HACKED*
> 
> 
> for safety, change your passwords
> ...



Err.. i didnt find screen adjust setting in option ...


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



iittopper said:


> Err.. i didnt find screen adjust setting in option ...



*i.imgur.com/ylSaQ.jpg


----------



## iittopper (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

thanks for telling ,


----------



## kapilove77 (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

thx fps increased from 32-35 fps to 40-45 fps Ultra settings.


----------



## iittopper (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Tried to join the server and admin kicked me . Reason " Sorry, players from India are not allowed"


----------



## SunE (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ Which server?


----------



## SlashDK (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

My fps is usually in the 20s-low 30s at lowest settings at FullHD on those 32-64 player maps(my athlon ii x4 635 bottlenecks hd 6850 and 8gb ram). I've already OCed base clock from 200 to 215 and followed most suggestions on forums. Will a fresh install of windows help?

@iittopper
"I got players from your region aren't allowed." on some NZ servers


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

NZ,AUS and German servers mainly show this..


----------



## SlashDK (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I don't know if its only me but I never had problems except for pings with German servers.


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Battlefield Friends - Campers - YouTube


----------



## RCuber (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ yea saw that yesterday.. ending was EPIC


----------



## iittopper (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



SunE said:


> ^^ Which server?



dont remember , was joining 32 player tdm round of donya fortress . The server is from asian country


----------



## Faun (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

mp5k is sick, even at medium ranges.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ gotta try that.. better than MP7?.. gotta unlock laser and extended mag for MP5K


----------



## iittopper (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Faun said:


> mp5k is sick, even at medium ranges.


agreed , its a little over powered .


----------



## RCuber (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

gotta repair my DLC installations .. cannot start any of the previous DLC's :/


----------



## Saumil996 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Faun said:


> mp5k is sick, even at medium ranges.



Wats an mp5k? new gun? or do you mean m5k ?


----------



## RCuber (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Saumil996 said:


> Wats an mp5k? new gun? or do you mean m5k ?



it was released with Close Quarters.. available after completing "Hold the Trigger" assignment.


----------



## Faun (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> ^^ gotta try that.. better than MP7?.. gotta unlock laser and extended mag for MP5K


Haven't tried mp7. I  was trying every gun in canals TDM. MP5K's rpm is devastating.



iittopper said:


> agreed , its a little over powered .


M16A3 you should be talking about. Almost everyone has it as their top weapon that.


----------



## Saumil996 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Faun said:


> Haven't tried mp7. I  was trying every gun in canals TDM. MP5K's rpm is devastating.



STOP CALLING IT MP5K its M5K!!! btw try the scar h in canals, it makes you want to leave bf3 forever


----------



## ico (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Saumil996 said:


> STOP CALLING IT MP5K its M5K!!!


Big deal. It's the same gun. MP5K.


----------



## RCuber (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

@Faun.. you got 100 kills with MP7.. it has 950 RPM and 20 max damage , MK5 is 900 RPM and 25 Max damage vertical recoil is high.. MP7 is good in this department also hip fire is too good. . I wasn't as comfortable with MK5 even with laser sight, but I was ADS most of the time.. ill check hip fire.


----------



## Faun (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> @Faun.. you got 100 kills with MP7.. it has 950 RPM and 20 max damage , MK5 is 900 RPM and 25 Max damage vertical recoil is high.. MP7 is good in this department also hip fire is too good. . I wasn't as comfortable with MK5 even with laser sight, but I was ADS most of the time.. ill check hip fire.



I mostly slap in Reflex or holo, which ever is available. And extended Mag. I think I have become used to recoil because of my extended plays as support.

Gotta try other guns.



Saumil996 said:


> STOP CALLING IT MP5K its M5K!!! btw try the scar h in canals, it makes you want to leave bf3 forever



woah...cool down bud.


----------



## RCuber (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Faun said:


> I mostly slap in Reflex or holo, which ever is available. And extended Mag. I think I have become used to recoil because of my extended plays as support.
> 
> Gotta try other guns.



I used to use holo a lot but now kobra is the goto sight for me. clear and quick ADS. I didn't like any LMG's at all cannot run and gun.. takes too long to fire(unless camping) .. Also cannot handle the recoil of RPK and IAR. L86A2 is my go to gun for support with kobra+laser+foregrip.


----------



## SlashDK (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I love m5k, i just slap on a laser sight and use iron sights on cq/tdm 
For scopes I usually use rds for cq, the only gun i use kobra with the GOD gun (aek)


----------



## RCuber (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Double XP on!!!


----------



## Thunder (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> Double XP on!!!



To the Battlefield ... -->


----------



## SunE (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Is 2XP only for Premium users? Coz today I spent most of my day on the Battlefield and I dint get 2XP even once.


----------



## RCuber (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ yea.. Premium only


----------



## SunE (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Ahh too bad  No place in the battlefield for the poor


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

went to three servers that i normally play..
hackers..hackers every where...lets hope the 2XP thing ends soon..


----------



## RCuber (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



SunE said:


> Ahh too bad  No place in the battlefield for the poor


actually premium edition was available for 899 last month [edit for a day]


----------



## SunE (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ Wasn't that just for a day? Anyways dint know about it at that time. 

For those of you having bought Premium, do you really feel that it gives you any extra edge over the others(in terms of weapons and such)?


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

it was for one day...as for as premium..i dont regret not getting it..


----------



## dan4u (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



SunE said:


> ^^ Wasn't that just for a day? Anyways dint know about it at that time.
> 
> For those of you having bought Premium, do you really feel that it gives you any extra edge over the others(in terms of weapons and such)?



I got premium when it was 899, I don't know if it gives a better advantage  but its definitely more fun, more vehicles and more maps. get it if its < 1k, else don't bother....


----------



## SunE (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ Not gonna get it even if it's for 0.1k  But I will definitely get BF4 Premium


----------



## kapilove77 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

i also got when it was 899. Well with premium you have extra of everythings than normal ones.


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

dunno why most of the premium guys i met(with exceptions) are either hacker or campers


----------



## Faun (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^play a TDM at Canals


----------



## SlashDK (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ Be prepared for paradrop c4s then


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

playing bf3 after about a month. Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3
superb come back midway 
very intense round
won by just 25tickets

oh, yeah MVP3 too


----------



## RCuber (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Excuse me sir, who are you again?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I was updating but my GFX card got fvcked. Sent for RMA


----------



## RCuber (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ same question.. Who are you again  :trollface:


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

You forgot the pwnages inflicted by me already? Don't worry, there is more to come.(pings permitted )


----------



## RCuber (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> You forgot the pwnages inflicted by me already? Don't worry, there is more to come.(pings permitted )



Touché


----------



## SunE (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Had a great round of TDM. Didn't know who was gonna win right till the end.
Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3


----------



## RCuber (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



SunE said:


> Had a great round of TDM. Didn't know who was gonna win right till the end.
> Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3


70 kills with M60E4  camper


----------



## SunE (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ lol


----------



## Faun (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> 70 kills with M60E4  camper



Was he shooting paradroppers ?


----------



## SunE (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ Actually I myself became a paradropper for about 3 times. Got 2 kills


----------



## RCuber (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

ECM Jammer has to be activated when enemy is locking ? .. wont work after enemy has fired the missile already?


----------



## Faun (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

yes.......


----------



## RCuber (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



LMFAO!!!


----------



## SunE (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^Awesome


----------



## dan4u (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ LOL ......awesome stuff!!!


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

airtel pings got too high now, 300ms at the moment


----------



## SunE (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Good round with RCuber, IndianRambo and HandsomeKapil
Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3


----------



## RCuber (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



SunE said:


> Good round with RCuber, IndianRambo and HandsomeKapil
> Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3



Their top 4 were lvl 100 Colonels , we still won  .. 

and @SunE follow my lead man !!! we lost that C flag initially  also don't follow me or team mates too close, be a few paces back .. if we have couple of guys with us then two should try and flank them.  I think one squad person should always spawn at the start of the match with a Xbow (scan bolt) so that we can gauge how many enemies are there at a flag.


----------



## SunE (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ Ok sir got it. As I told you y'day I'm a noob at conquest so I can only learn.
Also by one squad person do you mean yourself  ?


----------



## kapilove77 (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

too bad i got dc too much but i went to enemy camp n camped there till 3 guyz come out then i went behind them kill 2 guyz with knife but last one got me


----------



## IndianRambo (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> I think one squad person should always spawn at the start of the match with a Xbow (scan bolt) so that we can gauge how many enemies are there at a flag.


well said


----------



## iittopper (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

dont you guys use mic ? it will be lot fun playing the game and coordinating our moves ... what say ??


----------



## RCuber (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I have a mic.. but don't know where it is


----------



## kapilove77 (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

don't have mic need to buy good headset soon


----------



## SunE (Jan 10, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I have one headset but I think it's broken


----------



## Faun (Jan 10, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I have everything but I like to be a mute.


----------



## SlashDK (Jan 10, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I have a great headset but don't have a mic


----------



## iittopper (Jan 11, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

lollz it looks like everybody here prefer to play mute  . Well i am also one of you .


----------



## RCuber (Jan 11, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

@SlashDK - Y U NO PLAY WITH US? 

got your own squad?


----------



## V2IBH2V (Jan 11, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Guys, how much ping do you bear with? I mean while playing FPS like BF3, CoD and Crysis..


----------



## RCuber (Jan 11, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ <170 .. anything above.. I get kicked from European servers (Specially German)


----------



## V2IBH2V (Jan 11, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Lol.. Do we get that minimal pings?


----------



## SlashDK (Jan 11, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

 I rarely play on servers below 200ms. Seems airtel gives very poor pings, since my friends get upto 100ms less on 300+ ms servers


----------



## V2IBH2V (Jan 11, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Hathway Internet, anyone?  what pings do ya get?.. I alwayz play CS 1.6 (lol)  
N i get around 300ms on Mblaze wireless..


----------



## RCuber (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Should we have a Official TDF Server?? 32 Player with Teamspeak is about $40 /month


----------



## SlashDK (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ Who'll pay?
and BTW I usually join TDF members when I see them playing on a server, but these days I don't really play bf3 much.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Battlefield Friends - They Ruined Battlefield - YouTube


----------



## RCuber (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

NOTE: Members applying for TDF Platoon should reply here with their BF3 GamerTag..


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Dont know whether it is offtopic or ontopic.

I formatted my Laptop, How can I use the existing BF3 downloads, so that no need to Download 20 GB again.

I tried selecting the Downloaded games folder, where BF was previously installed then, clicked on download. But it deleted all my existing files.
Thanks God I made a backup before proceeding.

Any tricks??


----------



## RCuber (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

install using the disk, then copy the update folder.


----------



## iittopper (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



arijitsinha said:


> Dont know whether it is offtopic or ontopic.
> 
> I formatted my Laptop, How can I use the existing BF3 downloads, so that no need to Download 20 GB again.
> 
> ...



Install the game using disk . When it start to update  , follow this How to update BF3 using someone else's patch


Or if you dont have disk , then download the game via origin , After 5-6 min , pause it , paste the backup back , then resume it . If all is done fine , the downloading will jump from 1% to 99% .


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> install using the disk, then copy the update folder.



I dont have disc or installation files. Downloaded the entire game via origin.



iittopper said:


> Install the game using disk . When it start to update  , follow this How to update BF3 using someone else's patch
> 
> 
> Or if you dont have disk , then download the game via origin , After 5-6 min , pause it , paste the backup back , then resume it . If all is done fine , the downloading will jump from 1% to 99% .



This trick works.. Jumped to 100% instead of 99%  Thanks a lot .


----------



## iittopper (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^your welcome .


----------



## Faun (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



iittopper said:


> ^your welcome .



your wrong.


----------



## dan4u (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Faun said:


> your wrong.



you're wrong


----------



## RCuber (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

for a change im playing the campaign


----------



## chris (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

if i want to use M16A3  always, what is the recommended way ? Play in US with M16A3 and play some other gun in RU or switch to US if in RU team ?


----------



## Faun (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^Use other guns. M16A3 is for noobs.


----------



## icebags (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

use aek-91 in close combat.  fun stuff.


----------



## SlashDK (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ its 971. And its THE GOD GUN. Famas is more difficult to use, but can be a lot better if you can control it.


----------



## iittopper (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Faun said:


> your wrong.



I told you not to drink so much


----------



## RCuber (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Faun said:


> ^^Use other guns. M16A3 is for noobs.



I see many lvl 100 colonels still using this gun . I am okay if I get killed by a low rank player using this gun. but lvl 100 guys are meh.. 

I am using the KH2002 now, very good gun for medium range in TDM. Initially had problem with the burst mode, but now I am familiar with it. I do have a problem shooting targets using a RDS at range. I should try out a 4x scope. 

coming to the questions. M16A3, M416, AEK are the best guns for new players (atleast till you reach colonel lvl 1) 

im currently switching between KH2002, AN-94, and others assault riffle for getting min 100 kills using each weapons


----------



## SlashDK (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^same here. Try to get as much variety as possible (and complete assignments OFC).


----------



## Faun (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I like how G3A3 sounds. And this thing drains health bars very fast. Though RPM is low but headshot count is high for me.

Oh, and it works great with iron sights.



RCuber said:


> I am using the KH2002 now, very good gun for medium range in TDM. Initially had problem with the burst mode, but now I am familiar with it. I do have a problem shooting targets using a RDS at range. I should try out a 4x scope.



KH2002 seems to jam up when I shoot. Good gun, deadly accurate at all range. You should try Acog if you are looking for medium to long range.


----------



## dan4u (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I mostly use SCAR-H and recently started using the G36C, its good for close range combat......


----------



## suyash24seven (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

hi, one question .. i currently have bf3 standard edition, if i purchase just one expansion pack (close quarters) will i be eligible for double xp durations??
thanks.


----------



## RCuber (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ there are two kinds of Double XP , 1 Standard one which is applicable to all players ( happened only twice I guess) , 2. Premium only event which is applicable only if you have Premium. 

short answer to your query.. no.


----------



## icebags (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

can not go online with origin, are the servers down ?


----------



## RCuber (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ I saw some posts in reddit on similar issues..


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Connection closed by remote server
Battlelog / Sign in dead? 

says UP here - Battlefield 3 - Server Status - EA


----------



## RCuber (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Anyone else getting bored caused of lack of squad ups?


----------



## Faun (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

no..............


----------



## soumo27 (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Any double XP's coming soon? 
I got premium a while back, from Game4u; 
But hardly played a game on the DLC's..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> Anyone else getting bored caused of lack of squad ups?



I can hardly play more than 1 round these days without squads.


----------



## IndianRambo (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Achieved 93rd rank of 133122 for MTAR-21 carbine weapon.
*i.imgur.com/zRp140V.jpg


----------



## RCuber (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

before I congratulate.. 



Spoiler



WHY PINK!!!! 



Congrats..


----------



## IndianRambo (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

lol, 



Spoiler



u should ask bill gates


----------



## RCuber (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Two trailers for End Game. one public and premium. 

Public one is CTF .. can't give link as sites are blocked. 
the Premium Video is related to Air Superiority mode.

someone please share the public video.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

BF3 Capture The Flag Gameplay & Dirt Bike (End Game Gameplay) - YouTube

Battlefield 3 End Game Air Superiority Gameplay - Premium Video [1080p] - YouTube


----------



## iittopper (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

This is one of the best trailer i have seen for a fps game . I am surely going to buy this dlc.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

YES YES YES... Air Superiority ftw!


----------



## icebags (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

i wish bf3 had actual combat flight sim like air games, where third person view was not needed. 

those are amazing trailers for an amazing game.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Saw something interesting


----------



## Faun (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

1, 2, 3, ....4....time to c4 !


----------



## iittopper (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ nice observation ! . I didnt notice anthing interesting


----------



## sumonpathak (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

anyone up for some long range sniping? am tired of CQ combat...
this noobs play with M416..and once i teabag em with shotties they cry and ban me :\


----------



## iittopper (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Yep ! me too interested in some long range sniping . My longest shot is only 300m , i want to reach atleast 1000m  .


----------



## RCuber (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

lol M16 and AEK I dont know how many time I got killed by a LVL100 using those guns.


----------



## sumonpathak (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

so....firestorm?


----------



## RCuber (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



*static.cdn.ea.com/battlelog/prod/61d099d23fe104fe673091d470c96970/en_US/blog/en/files/2013/02/1_End_Game_Dirtbike_Ontheroad_FB.jpg?v=1360340914.  2


----------



## iittopper (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ Really epic , march will be the most occupied month for game but ... exams


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Battlefield Friends - Noob Fight - YouTube


----------



## iittopper (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

BF3 are available for rs 300 . So if anyone want to buy armour kill or other dlc can get it from origin !


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Here's the page, it also has Witcher 2 enhanced(didn't know that EA is the publisher in india) for 500rs, kicka$s deal, but the buggers hid it inside..

Origin Online Store


----------



## iittopper (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

wow ! witcher 2 e.e for rs 500 is a steal deal ! I have already played the game , otherwise would have bought it ! thanks for telling anyways


----------



## Thunder (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Double XP Event from tomorrow. But I thinks that's only for 24 hrs.


----------



## Saumil996 (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Are we going to get any new guns in bf3 ??


----------



## RCuber (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ Nope


----------



## icebags (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

yay ! purchased close quarters at last. hopefully there will be some action packed fast paced close quarter maps with plenty of people for many coming months.


----------



## icebags (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

hmmm i have questions, why would someone give up higher capacity machine guns and run around with lower capacity ones? the close quarters came with l86a3, so i am thinking whether it would be good for carrying around..... how it compares with that m27 iar or m249 ?


----------



## RCuber (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ marketing stuff.. by making DLC weapons more powerful than the base guns EA will force users to purchase the DLC's for the weapons


----------



## icebags (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

ummm is l86a3 more powerful than m27iar or others ? they kinda have similar stats. and m27iar is base gun.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I got the kills easily with L86A2 , may be less recoil was the advantage here.


----------



## kapilove77 (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^Which class? i find medic class more fun for now because with it you can get easy point with medic n can shoot grenade.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

thats in support class. also usage of classes depends on the squad and map.


----------



## iittopper (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

need someone for coop match ! i still havn't completed last two maps


----------



## RCuber (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ will co-op later , 10 PM okay?


----------



## iittopper (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

yep ! sounds good ! 10 pm it is then


----------



## RCuber (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

im still at office, should start at 8.30, would be back home at 10


----------



## iittopper (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Bf3 premium edition -  rs 2158
standard edition - rs 539 
only premium - rs 1619 
Available in origin till 27 feb !


----------



## sam142000 (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

recently purchased bf3.
origin id sam142000


----------



## kapilove77 (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ Welcome to the family.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



sam142000 said:


> recently purchased bf3.
> origin id sam142000



Updated OP, added in battlelog.


----------



## chris (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Add me

Progression - BizHat - Battlelog / Battlefield 3


----------



## RCuber (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



chris said:


> Add me
> 
> Progression - BizHat - Battlelog / Battlefield 3



update..


----------



## sumonpathak (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

cannot believe you haven't added me 
Sumonpathak - Battlelog / Battlefield 3


----------



## RCuber (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



sumonpathak said:


> cannot believe you haven't added me
> Sumonpathak - Battlelog / Battlefield 3



updated... sorry about that


----------



## theserpent (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> Updated OP, added in battlelog.



Sigh, I'm still not added in the list



sumonpathak said:


> cannot believe you haven't added me
> Sumonpathak - Battlelog / Battlefield 3



Same here


----------



## RCuber (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



theserpent said:


> Sigh, I'm still not added in the list
> 
> 
> 
> Same here



Updated Saar.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Found my microphone


----------



## Neo (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I don't think the game will run in the system mentioned in the signature. Will it?


----------



## RCuber (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^I doubt it would run


----------



## iittopper (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^  nopes i m afraid it wont give you decent fps even at low !


----------



## Neo (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I don't want to upgrade just for Battlefield 3 and Planetside 2 - the only games which I want to play. GT240 should be enough for Battlefield MP I guess. 
Is the the game worth all the shìt?


----------



## RCuber (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ those who bought the game had their monies worth spent


----------



## Superayush (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Add me
Id ayush98765
I am on ps3 though


----------



## kapilove77 (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Once you go for good graphics you never want to go back.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Superayush said:


> Add me
> Id ayush98765
> I am on ps3 though



Updated and request sent.. but I wont be able to add you in Platoon as you are on a different platform


----------



## icebags (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> ^^ those who bought the game had their monies worth spent



don't forget how u and topgear and iitopper helped me through to decide on system upgrade.  a lot of money spent, but for me, there could not be any other game more reasonable.


----------



## iittopper (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Neo said:


> I don't want to upgrade just for Battlefield 3 and Planetside 2 - the only games which I want to play. GT240 should be enough for Battlefield MP I guess.
> Is the the game worth all the shìt?



I upgraded my whole pc just for this game . Anyways if you can get hd 6670 ddr5 , it will be be a good start for both bf3 and PS2


----------



## RCuber (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Has EA started the server update? is battlelog accessible ?


----------



## IndianRambo (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

still not


----------



## RCuber (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

EG Details 

Dropship shown for a couple of seconds . 



PS3 Premium members: March 5th
X360 and PC Premium members: March 12th
PS3 players: March 19th
X360 and PC players: March 26th


16 dogtags, STAC 1911, camos for weapons,.. 

brace yourself for 2gig update + DLC files on 4th and 5th

link


----------



## iittopper (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

12th march is not very far , i m preparing myself for air superiority , have got 50 jet kill now ! 

@rcuber - you fly jets?


----------



## RCuber (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



iittopper said:


> 12th march is not very far , i m preparing myself for air superiority , have got 50 jet kill now !
> 
> @rcuber - you fly jets?



Yes.. I can fly jets and heli, only problem is that I cant take down the enemy


----------



## theserpent (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Ill try buying this DLC xD


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

What is punkbuster(d) I am getting kicked from every game because of this.


----------



## IndianRambo (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

update ur punkbunkster by downloading and installing manually. punk buster is a AntiCheat system used for online multiplayer games.


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Did, but after playing for a minute I am getting this error..




> Game disconnected: you were kicked by PunkBuster. Stated reason: PunkBuster kicked player 'ArijitSinha' (for 0 minutes) ... This PB Server Requires (A1386 C2.325) - Error loading pbcl


----------



## IndianRambo (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

try this *help.ea.com/article/battlefield-3-punkbuster-error


----------



## Thunder (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> Yes.. I can fly jets and heli, only problem is that I cant take down the enemy



I know that feel bro.
I'm good at jets and do get some kills but I'm horrible in flying a chopper.


----------



## iittopper (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Thunder said:


> I know that feel bro.
> I'm good at jets and do get some kills but I'm horrible in flying a chopper.


yeah same with me ! need to practice to dodge attack when i use heli


----------



## RCuber (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

ETA: 1 hour. for Battlelog upgrade & patch.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ its still down??? weird.. it was suppose to be only for 2 hrs.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



> DarkLord7854Battlelog Dev 22 points 2 hours ago*
> We've had to extend the downtime a bit, sorry guys
> Edit: ETA is 3:30PM CET



*www.reddit.com/r/battlefield3/comments/19mrbi/battlelog_is_down_as_expected_preparations_for/

still down.


----------



## Superayush (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

How to get kills with jets...really struggling lately enemy rocking with ECM jammer my ir flares too long to recharge ..my heat seekers not able to own jets but their always hits me despite flares....getting really annoyed .....pls help
PS I am good wid tank chopper mobile AA etc just jets.....
Also don't get it how they always manage to get behind me -.-


----------



## iittopper (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Superayush said:


> How to get kills with jets...really struggling lately enemy rocking with ECM jammer my ir flares too long to recharge ..my heat seekers not able to own jets but their always hits me despite flares....getting really annoyed .....pls help
> PS I am good wid tank chopper mobile AA etc just jets.....
> Also don't get it how they always manage to get behind me -.-



Onle one thing i can advice is if you are behind enemy jet , hit him once with heat seeker , when he use his flare , hit him again so that he doesn't have any chance but to get hit ! then kill him with machine gun .


anyways 6 gb patch is now live , i dunno when i will be able to complete it but 6 gb


----------



## theserpent (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

GOD Dam i got a 6 GB UPDATE whats the update for


----------



## RCuber (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

6 gig WTF!!


----------



## iittopper (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



theserpent said:


> GOD Dam i got a 6 GB UPDATE whats the update for



no information so far ! maybe patches and end game !


----------



## theserpent (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Seriously I really need a new HDD now, God knows where will i Install Simcity ..Only 5 gb will be left after this patch is installed


----------



## iittopper (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



theserpent said:


> Seriously I really need a new HDD now, God knows where will i Install Simcity ..Only 5 gb will be left after this patch is installed



my c drive is full ! have to delete one game for it ! will finish crysis 2 and delete it , then will install patch


----------



## theserpent (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

It's just a client update



iittopper said:


> my c drive is full ! have to delete one game for it ! will finish crysis 2 and delete it , then will install patch



My origin is in E, we cant install EA Games in which drive we want or i have to install it in origin folder only?


----------



## RCuber (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I want to see the reaction from S1800000rpm


----------



## theserpent (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> 6 gig WTF!!



I though they are giving end game for free, now read that its just a client update


----------



## iittopper (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



theserpent said:


> It's just a client update
> 
> 
> 
> My origin is in E, we cant install EA Games in which drive we want or i have to install it in origin folder only?



you can install it anywhere , but since you already have game installed , patch will be automatically installed in the same drive !


----------



## RCuber (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ Yep , first patch gets pushed then the DLC.. 10-12 9-11 gigs give or take in total


----------



## theserpent (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

OT:
I Hate EA for 1 big reason now sim city has small maps game costs 1.5k,it has all ways online DRM, Now they say in future there will be big maps that means, yeah a DLC costing 1k for having big maps  tell me why not to hate EA now


----------



## RCuber (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

good that I picked up Tomb Raider..


----------



## iittopper (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I am enjoying bad company 2 mean while


----------



## theserpent (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> good that I picked up Tomb Raider..



Don't be to happy you never know if steam decides to download the game  instead of installing from the cd


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> I want to see the reaction from S1800000rpm




Dice=


----------



## theserpent (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Ot:
To many patches were the main reason many stopped playing TF2


----------



## sam142000 (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

here's the change list.
End Game live today for PS3 Premiums, game update brings fixes - News - Battlelog / Battlefield 3


----------



## dan4u (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



theserpent said:


> My origin is in E, we cant install EA Games in which drive we want or i have to install it in origin folder only?



we can install Origin anywhere we want, the games need not be installed in the same folder as origin. I've installed Origin in the C drive and BF3 in an external hardisk....no issues at all


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

aha! another 6gb. will download after warthunder download.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Please tell me that they did nerf down the stinger and igla? Because I cannot find that in the tweak list.
And 6GB download=WTF


----------



## RCuber (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ No weapon tweaks ..


----------



## IndianRambo (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> good that I picked up Tomb Raider..



where do u bought? mine on shipping


----------



## RCuber (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ from Landmark, just opposite to my office. just the regular version, no mouse pad or other free games.. but still I can play it today itself  while you wait for your preorder 



s18000rpm said:


> Dice=


----------



## IndianRambo (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

yeah that sucks , but i got dlc . 
so colonel sanw10 is on long leave or retire.


----------



## iittopper (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> ^^ from Landmark, just opposite to my office. just the regular version, no mouse pad or other free games.. but still I can play it today itself  while you wait for your preorder



i preordered it , got it before you with tshirt and dlc


----------



## IndianRambo (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ from where


----------



## iittopper (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



indianrambo said:


> ^^ from where


gamesinc


----------



## Thunder (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

2GB downloaded till now...more 4GB remaining...sigh..


----------



## RCuber (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ you download that much of data but still you will be playing the same frekin game  what an irony


----------



## sam142000 (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Downloaded d update nd played..... found no change!!


----------



## chris (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



> Added player.ping rcon command



This is to kick high ping players like us ?


----------



## IndianRambo (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

completed the update.damn lost 6gb out of 25gb on very first day


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

This is why i stopped playing BF3.

Obviously I will have to pin my as#s if I have to start playing it again because I bought a digital copy from origin (preordered this when it released). hich means, above 30 GB in download?? no thanks..


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Just 6 gb? Thats ok for me just 2 nights and it will complete cuz i have time and space and yeah also bandwidth


----------



## chris (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

6 GB include End game too ? How can some bug fix cause 6 GB download ?

*i.imgur.com/gZ8dJfT.png

When India going to get this speed 

Edit: That is image found on redit, some downloading from japan.

My speed (BSNL)

*i.imgur.com/FsBb6Ll.png


----------



## iittopper (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ no it doesn't contain end game . be ready for another 4 gb update on 12th


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

3gb completed already started today at 1 pm while playing Dishonored!


----------



## theserpent (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



iittopper said:


> ^^ no it doesn't contain end game . be ready for another 4 gb update on 12th



WHAT?


----------



## RCuber (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ the update pushed yesterday was just the game update.. not the DLC.. DLC will get pushed on 12th ..


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

go ahead guys, update if you wanna play  LOL.

I am waiting for BF4


----------



## theserpent (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I though you said DLC would be free


----------



## freakinghell2 (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Hey guys, what are your average pings? and what ISP/Plans you use? Im getting 300+ ms at most times.. its pretty much unplayable.


----------



## iittopper (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



freakinghell2 said:


> Hey guys, what are your average pings? and what ISP/Plans you use? Im getting 300+ ms at most times.. its pretty much unplayable.



I play most of the server with pings less than 250 max .


----------



## RCuber (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Check Asian servers.and what connection do you have?


----------



## freakinghell2 (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Bsnl 750 ul. I seem to get better pings to european servers, most times..


----------



## suyash24seven (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

can somebody please guide me on how to use origin on a proxy server internet connection? brought my laptop to college today and origin won't connect 
please. thanks


----------



## sam142000 (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Guys my laptop heats upto 102C while playing BF3 online.
Maybe its a settings problem. I see no difference in the graphics when I set Ultra or Low in the graphic settings.
Any solution to this?


----------



## iittopper (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



sam142000 said:


> Guys my laptop heats upto 102C while playing BF3 online.
> Maybe its a settings problem. I see no difference in the graphics when I set Ultra or Low in the graphic settings.
> Any solution to this?



Well at lower resolution , you actually cant see the difference between high and low ! and dude 102C is very high , you need a cooling pad !


----------



## sam142000 (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



iittopper said:


> Well at lower resolution , you actually cant see the difference between high and low ! and dude 102C is very high , you need a cooling pad !



This temperature is after using cooling pad.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

finally got new set of keyboard and mouse.. G105 KBD and G400 Mouse, now I need to know the mapping  how do you select the gadgets ?


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Congrats Rcuber.


----------



## Saumil996 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

All British and german servers which used to give very low ping around 100-150 have suddenly shot up to ~300. Only Singaporean servers are playable now 
Anyone else having this problem??


----------



## iittopper (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> finally got new set of keyboard and mouse.. G105 KBD and G400 Mouse, now I need to know the mapping  how do you select the gadgets ?


button 4 for grenade , 5 for meele ,


----------



## RCuber (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

@Saumil pings are fine for me . 

@iittopper: using one for reload and another one for secondary. using middle click for melee.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Kbd: 1, 2, 3 = gun, hand gun, kit.
Mouse: thumb back key, forward key, middle click = reload, melee, grenade.

So, how's End Game?


----------



## Thunder (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

End game for PC is releasing on March 12th. Though my jet skills are yet to be toned 
*img.tapatalk.com/d/13/03/11/a2erapeh.jpg
Will EA show BF4 at GDC'13? I think so


----------



## iittopper (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^ Yep most probably , they have shown MOH warfighter and premium content in GDC itself , so there is a high chance that we may be able to see the glimse of BF4 which will again increase my adrenaline blood flowing all over the body due to excitement ! I have upgraded my pc for bf3 only and would love to do the same for bf4


----------



## theserpent (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^ God No please.
Anways heard BF4 will use the same engine


----------



## iittopper (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



theserpent said:


> ^ God No please.
> Anways heard BF4 will use the same engine



why no ?


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

So tomorrow again another 4 GB update.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ what



iittopper said:


> why no ?



Let BF4 come next year, let bf 3 live

whats that white flying thing *asia.gamespot.com/battlefield-3-end-game/videos/end-game-battlefield-3-comes-to-a-close-6405081/


----------



## iittopper (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



theserpent said:


> ^^ *what
> *
> 
> 
> ...



End game is releasing tomorrow , so another 4 gb update .

2013 is still going to be BF3 year , BF4 is coming in 2014 only .


----------



## RCuber (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

One more Premium Video is suppose to be released this month, cant speculate if it will  be related to BF4 or a new expansion pack (Highly unlikely)   , not sure whats up EA sleeves


----------



## icebags (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



theserpent said:


> ^^ what
> 
> Let BF4 come next year, let bf 3 live
> 
> whats that white flying thing End Game: Battlefield 3 Comes to a Close - GameSpot.com



probably a bf2143 item, as per the discussion going on, it has a pac sign on it.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^ what does that item do?


----------



## RCuber (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ Those are Easter eggs dude..

Transport Chopper


----------



## icebags (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



theserpent said:


> ^ what does that item do?


vv This, yup !


RCuber said:


> ^^ Those are Easter eggs dude..


devs, left them hanging here and there to keep ppl thinking about whats next.


----------



## iittopper (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

BF3 end game will be avilable to download at 12;10 pm .


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

They said BF3 used 30% of what FB2.0 could manage. Hope BF4 uses it to the max. FB2.0 is one of the most amazing engines. 

Can't wait for some amazing promos of this game, it'll make me pre-order. One thing EA is good at is the marketing.


----------



## icebags (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

yes, talk about money hunger, never before somany indians paid for an online game, i think.....
and hope there will be no bf4, before 2014, bf3 still has a lot of game left in it.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

End Game Released.. 4205.30 MB  , download speed. 150 Kbps


----------



## iittopper (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> End Game Released.. 4205.30 MB  , download speed. 150 Kbps



gr8 , I will join you tomorrow !


----------



## RCuber (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

CTF is good, but needs more team coordination, more than Conquest. Air Superiority is okay, but you need to know how to "kill", I can fly but cant kill much  , need to check conquest and rush.


----------



## sumonpathak (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

someone donate me end game 
am missing all the fun ;(


----------



## theserpent (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



icebags said:


> yes, talk about money hunger, never before somany indians paid for an online game, i think.....
> and hope there will be no bf4, before 2014, bf3 still has a lot of game left in it.



IMO,Bf3 Should live,and MANY might not end up buying BF4.. Hope bf3 stays for a very long time,.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ there are crazy addictive maps like metro and Nose Hair Canals , those will keep us engaged for a long time  ,


----------



## Saumil996 (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Finished downloading End Game. Super excited about CTF hope its as awesome as Unreal Tournament CTF


----------



## sumonpathak (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



rcuber said:


> ^^ there are crazy addictive maps like metro and nose hair canals , those will keep us engaged for a long time  ,



nose hair ?


----------



## RCuber (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



sumonpathak said:


> nose hair ?



yea.. that what it is called now


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



sumonpathak said:


> nose hair ?



lol:d:d


----------



## dan4u (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

there are literally no servers for End Game....

sorry I only selected Noshar canals .......now got servers with awesome pings...


----------



## icebags (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> ^^ there are crazy addictive maps like metro and Nose Hair Canals , those will keep us engaged for a long time  ,



i wanted to play some other infantry/light vehicle conquest maps, but singapore servers rarely have 32+ppl in those maps. I will probably live as long as populated singapore servers live, due to ping issues. or may be unless bf4 comes up with something revolutionary.

well, is there any way we can arrange a match with other platoons without renting a server ?


----------



## sumonpathak (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



icebags said:


> i wanted to play some other infantry/light vehicle conquest maps, but singapore servers rarely have 32+ppl in those maps. I will probably live as long as populated singapore servers live, due to ping issues. or may be unless bf4 comes up with something revolutionary.
> 
> well, is there any way we can arrange a match with other platoons without renting a server ?


Try EU servers...
add me up on BLOG....lets squad up...


----------



## icebags (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

eu servers lag..... all 300+ ms.


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Hi. I too want to join. is BF3 limited version good or I need to buy Premium version. I am confused. Thanks in Advance.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



prudhivisekhar said:


> Hi. I too want to join. is BF3 limited version good or I need to buy Premium version. I am confused. Thanks in Advance.



its based on how much you want to play or what kind of maps you play the most, many of us hangout in the base maps. premium is good if you want to play all maps. if you want CQ only then take limited if available and then buy Close Quarters. also the patch size is very large, so if you are going for Premium then make sure you have large bandwidth and speed. else  you will be spending weeks just downloading the patches and DLC's


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

For multiplayer, I will be playing with you all only. So for base maps, limited is enough right...Wt is CQ?

I can buy from flipkart to skip the downloading part and then buy addons..


----------



## RCuber (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



prudhivisekhar said:


> For multiplayer, I will be playing with you all only. So for base maps, limited is enough right...Wt is CQ?
> 
> I can buy from flipkart to skip the downloading part and then buy addons..



CQ = Close Quarters = run and gun style gameplay. 

even if you buy the Premium Edition you have to download a lot cause, you get the base maps only on the disk and rest of the DLC/Addons are to be downloaded from their servers. if you can catch hold of a friend who already has the complete uptodate version then you can copy their files. Also on a side note even if you have a high speed internet connection, the download is usually slow (more recently), it took me about 8 hrs to download 4 gig DLC


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

8 hours. I have 15mbps plan. Will buy limited version only. But after that do I need to buy CQ to play with you all ?


----------



## RCuber (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



prudhivisekhar said:


> 8 hours. I have 15mbps plan. Will buy limited version only. But after that do I need to buy CQ to play with you all ?


its good enough. buy limited edition if available, after that there will be a 6 Gig update, should get downloaded in ~3 hrs on your connection. No need to buy CQ, hardly anyone is playing that in our group . we usually play new DLC's for couple of days and then switch back to base maps. I have more recently been playing only TDM, but will switch back to Conquest maps after a couple of days. so go ahead and buy the copy  if you do like the maps then you can always upgrade to  premium later or when its available on sale


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> its good enough. buy limited edition if available, after that there will be a 6 Gig update, should get downloaded in ~3 hrs on your connection. No need to buy CQ, hardly anyone is playing that in our group . we usually play new DLC's for couple of days and then switch back to base maps. I have more recently been playing only TDM, but will switch back to Conquest maps after a couple of days. so go ahead and buy the copy  if you do like the maps then you can always upgrade to  premium later or when its available on sale



Thanks....will place order in Flipkart...


----------



## iittopper (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



prudhivisekhar said:


> Thanks....will place order in Flipkart...



Buy the game from here Home | Game4u India- Buy PC Games, PS3 Games, Xbox 360 Games in India | Buy PSP Games | Buy Games Online | Buy Games Online India. |Battlefield 3 . Much cheaper 

Now most of the people play base maps rather than dlc , so get standard edition and get the dlc which you like later !


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



iittopper said:


> Buy the game from here Home | Game4u India- Buy PC Games, PS3 Games, Xbox 360 Games in India | Buy PSP Games | Buy Games Online | Buy Games Online India. |Battlefield 3 . Much cheaper
> 
> Now most of the people play base maps rather than dlc , so get standard edition and get the dlc which you like later !



If I use But now option, will I receive hard copy? It is out of stock. So I think no other option ...but to buy from flipkart


----------



## iittopper (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



prudhivisekhar said:


> If I use But now option, will I receive hard copy? It is out of stock. So I think no other option ...but to buy from flipkart



oh yeah its out of stock , didnt notice . Buy it from Flipkart or from here Buy Battlefield 3 for PC in India at the best price. Screenshots, videos, reviews available.


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



prudhivisekhar said:


> If I use But now option, will I receive hard copy? It is out of stock. So I think no other option ...but to buy from flipkart



If you can, wait for some days.. I saw BF3 go on sale many times, you may get this game at 700-1000 Rs. But that is Download version, you will not get Physical copy.


----------



## sumonpathak (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



prudhivisekhar said:


> If I use But now option, will I receive hard copy? It is out of stock. So I think no other option ...but to buy from flipkart



at the nd of the day its gonna be one big ass download...
do this....
get the *ahem*version.
Install it..
buy the code.
activate in origin.
Start download.
see where its getting downloaded.
copy paste the reloaded version in the "origin games" folder...
start download again.

u will save about 10/12 GB by this...
Stop at 1%.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Rcuber add me to tdf platoon..


----------



## RCuber (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Digital Fragger said:


> Rcuber add me to tdf platoon..



Added.. updating OP...


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

'Tis legit.

*image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2013/11/1363445352-bf4-x.jpg


----------



## RCuber (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ yep.. legit .. 26th is the announcement


----------



## Thunder (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

*img.tapatalk.com/d/13/03/17/gugysybu.jpg

Check this out guys. Anyone excited? Me is.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^I'm excited with whatever DICE does, so yeah.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

oh screw this! I thought it was going to be a 2143. What's stopping DICE?


----------



## icebags (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

something like 2143 will follow after 4 , maybe ?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



cyborg47 said:


> oh screw this! I thought it was going to be a 2143. What's stopping DICE?



They need to make BF stay more alive by releasing BF4. Every BF fan wants BF2143, if that comes, it stops.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

if this is announced now, how long will it take to reach the end user? I am waiting for it already from past 2 months or so when i formatted my pc.

PS:: Re installing BF3 (boughrt digitally) is like a suicide coz of the BSNL stinking FUP.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

So.. I reached Colonel LVL 100, need to unlock all attachments and finish all assignments, and then I will retire from BF3


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> So.. I reached Colonel LVL 100, need to unlock all attachments and finish all assignments, and then I will retire from BF3



TDM still?


----------



## RCuber (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ I started playing TDM for improving my accuracy and reflex, but got addicted to it


----------



## Thunder (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> So.. I reached Colonel LVL 100, need to unlock all attachments and finish all assignments, and then I will retire from BF3



Do you have a **** bucket?


----------



## RCuber (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Thunder said:


> Do you have a **** bucket?



I emptied it, cause I reached LVL 100


----------



## Thunder (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> I emptied it, cause I reached LVL 100



Lol...so what's your favourite map from Endgame. I like nebandan flats because it has long roads and windmills to crash into


----------



## RCuber (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Thunder said:


> Lol...so what's your favourite map from Endgame. I like nebandan flats because it has long roads and windmills to crash into



Kiasar Railroad looks nice, but I haven't played EG much.. may be from tonight i will


----------



## RCuber (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

BF4 teaser is up.. check battlefield Twitter page

[video]*vine.co/v/bpeapQiWB3l[/video]


----------



## icebags (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> ^^ I started playing TDM for improving my accuracy and reflex, but got addicted to it



lvlcap says EG maps are very interest TDM grounds, try them. o


----------



## Thunder (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> BF4 teaser is up.. check battlefield Twitter page
> 
> [video]*vine.co/v/bpeapQiWB3l[/video]



Is that a submarine in the second frame? :O


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Price hike very likely this time, from 1.5 to 1.8k. People can't resist battlefield


----------



## RCuber (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



cyborg47 said:


> Price hike very likely this time, from 1.5 to 1.8k. People can't resist battlefield



I think they will retain the same pricing scheme , 1,499 for limited edition and 1599 for premium when it releases.. I hope they get premium edition at release time itself.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> I think they will retain the same pricing scheme , 1,499 for limited edition and 1599 for premium when it releases.. I hope they get premium edition at release time itself.



Any idea when will this ever start shipping?? do u think it comes in 2013 et al?

/OT

How is MOH Warfighter multiplayer?? There is no exclusive thread on this and so dint find a suitable place to ask this.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



rakesh_ic said:


> Any idea when will this ever start shipping?? do u think it comes in 2013 et al?
> 
> /OT
> 
> How is MOH Warfighter multiplayer?? There is no exclusive thread on this and so dint find a suitable place to ask this.


The release would be the year end when PS4 launches or early next year. 

I haven't bought MOH:Warfighter as there was not so good ratings for the Multiplayer. also I didn't like the gameplay. may be the Campaign is good enough.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> The release would be the year end when PS4 launches or early next year.
> 
> I haven't bought MOH:Warfighter as there was not so good ratings for the Multiplayer. also I didn't like the gameplay. may be the Campaign is good enough.




/OT I am asking about MOHW as I am planning to pick it up for free from EA (courtesy:: Simcity 2013 lauch debacle that encouraged them to pass on a game for free from a small list)

Also, I dont want to end up downloading a game that has bad/extremely few online players in multiplayer. 

If the player strength is good, i will give it a try (for free )

Does anyone here has something on these lines to share?


----------



## RCuber (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



rakesh_ic said:


> /OT I am asking about MOHW as I am planning to pick it up for free from EA (courtesy:: Simcity 2013 lauch debacle that encouraged them to pass on a game for free from a small list)
> 
> Also, I dont want to end up downloading a game that has bad/extremely few online players in multiplayer.
> 
> ...



I saw that in other thread regarding sim city. couple of my friends over battlelog have it but I hardly see them playing. in fact you can check the servers available in battlelog, just click on MW on top left corner of battlelog and check the MP server list (just like in BF3) .

EDIT: BTW I would suggest against MOHW if you are looking for MP only.


----------



## iittopper (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



rakesh_ic said:


> /OT I am asking about MOHW as I am planning to pick it up for free from EA (courtesy:: Simcity 2013 lauch debacle that encouraged them to pass on a game for free from a small list)
> 
> Also, I dont want to end up downloading a game that has bad/extremely few online players in multiplayer.
> 
> ...



dont get moh , you will have tough time finding players as only few play this game now .


----------



## RCuber (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

BTW.. what the premium price now? my friend is thinking of getting Premium. Any idea when it will be on sale?


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



iittopper said:


> dont get moh , you will have tough time finding players as only few play this game now .



which leaves me with not a big number of options to choose from. I dont like zombie games and so no DS3 .


----------



## iittopper (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



rakesh_ic said:


> which leaves me with not a big number of options to choose from. I dont like zombie games and so no DS3 .



well then i have to say MOH will be the best choice amongst the worst game !



> Battlefield 4 Gets Frosbite 2.5 Engine – Destruction 4.0, Tessellation, Dynamic Weather Affects
> In our previous article, we mentioned how the next generation
> Battlefield 4 would utilize 80% of the Frostbite engine’s power compared
> to 30% utilization in Battlefield 3. The new Frostbite 2.5 engine would
> ...


----------



## RCuber (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Battlefield 4 Discussions


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Bought Simcity and selected battle field 3 for free. My username is prudhivisekhar. Please add me

Can u suggest which servers to join for multiplayer?


----------



## icebags (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

singapore. u may start with metro or noshair canals maps.

wait, bf3 comes free with simcity? where ?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



icebags said:


> singapore. u may start with metro or noshair canals maps.
> 
> wait, bf3 comes free with simcity? where ?



For 'Patient and Amazing Mayors' - EA Names Free Games For SimCity Buyers - Forbes


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



icebags said:


> singapore. u may start with metro or noshair canals maps.
> 
> wait, bf3 comes free with simcity? where ?



After buying simcity they will offer to select a free game from the list of games. It contains medal of honor, nfs most wanted.Mass efect and others. The offer is till 25th march.


----------



## icebags (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

i see. so urs is base ver or premium ver?


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



icebags said:


> i see. so urs is base ver or premium ver?



base version....started playing....

Is there any way I can unlock weapons in support and recon?


----------



## RCuber (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ You need to play more on your preferred class and rankup to unlock weapons. just keep playing to unlock 

EDIT: I need to update you details in OP, will do it later today.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



prudhivisekhar said:


> base version....started playing....
> 
> Is there any way I can unlock weapons in support and recon?


as its always the case with BF, its punishing at the start before you level up to a decent lvl 15 or so before you could put some holes on the skulls.

Basically your weapon augments (Nill) is far more outpowered by the enemy weapon augments at the start and untill you level up a particlar class and the weapon

so be patient and start playing the classes you like. but one tip here, to level up faster, use medics and keep playing the class untill you find your feet in the game.

Medics lvl up faster as all you have to do is to put the medic box and ppl will be healed in a bunch (there by increasing your score) when you are all holed out at a position..


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



rakesh_ic said:


> as its always the case with BF, its punishing at the start before you level up to a decent lvl 15 or so before you could put some holes on the skulls.
> 
> Basically your weapon augments (Nill) is far more outpowered by the enemy weapon augments at the start and untill you level up a particlar class and the weapon
> 
> ...



Nice Tip..will follow that. It is pain and anger to see that you shoot and they dont die. But their 1 bullet will kill you.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



prudhivisekhar said:


> Nice Tip..will follow that. It is pain and anger to see that you shoot and they dont die. But their 1 bullet will kill you.




I know your K/D ratios are going to be frustrating to look at the start. So as i said, be patient, get some guns lvled up, upgrade and then improve your K/D


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



rakesh_ic said:


> I know your K/D ratios are going to be frustrating to look at the start. So as i said, be patient, get some guns lvled up, upgrade and then improve your K/D



Yes. but happy that at starting was able to get 4 or 6 kills..


----------



## Saumil996 (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ 
Is this your first multiplayer game ? 
Anyway check this out 
The Christmas noob's resource guide : battlefield3 

It was recommended to me by a fellow tdf user 

And try to keep your k/d ratio good because once it goes down its quite difficult to bring it back to 1 again, just ask our resident colonel 100 here


----------



## RCuber (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Saumil996 said:


> ^^
> Is this your first multiplayer game ?
> Anyway check this out
> The Christmas noob's resource guide : battlefield3
> ...



 LVL 100 with 0.9 KDR here


----------



## icebags (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

its difficult to maintain a good kdr if not gone for a specialized path. ppl who explore everything, generally don't have very good kdr.


----------



## Saumil996 (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



icebags said:


> its difficult to maintain a good kdr if not gone for a specialized path. ppl who explore everything, generally don't have very good kdr.



Explore how much ever u want but end the day with a good TDM


----------



## SlashDK (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I explore everything but have managed to keep the k/d at 1 
It is pretty tough to get decent k/d. Mine used to be 0.5 when i had 15k deaths (now i have 27k)


----------



## Superayush (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Had kd of .89 improved to to 1.03 and now near 1.24


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Saumil996 said:


> ^^
> Is this your first multiplayer game ?
> Anyway check this out
> The Christmas noob's resource guide : battlefield3
> ...




Yes. Its my first multiplayer .

I am not able to kill with the basic weapons I have in lvl 3


----------



## icebags (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



prudhivisekhar said:


> Yes. Its my first multiplayer .
> 
> I am not able to kill with the basic weapons I have in lvl 3


who needs weapons to kill ? 


Spoiler


----------



## Thunder (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I thought this was BF4


----------



## RCuber (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I was getting 400+ ping to European servers yesterday.. has the ping gone down? I think it was related to the DDoS attack.


----------



## Saumil996 (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^
i have been getting that since last week all my good german  and british servers have ****ed up pings


----------



## Faun (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

good thing that i stopped playing. lrn to extend shelf life of product, dice.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Faun said:


> good thing that i stopped playing. lrn to extend shelf life of product, dice.



EA*

lllll


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Just a heads up guyz Bf3 deal on game4u tomorrow so watch out for it.


----------



## suyash24seven (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

guys i need advice on a mousepad i wanna buy.
should i get a small sized razer Razer Goliathus - Fragged Omega Mousepad - Speed - Razer: Flipkart.com or a big digiflip one DigiFlip Spawn MP002 Speed Edition Mousepad - DigiFlip: Flipkart.com ?

almost same price but size is very different. is razer's quality superior enough to compromise on the size? or should i go for the digiflip one?

thanks!


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ not a good place to ask that Question here.


Btw, Get ready for the March Madness day 9 offer at midnight!

Battlefield 3, Battlefield 3 Premium and Battlefield 3 Premium Service at up to 50% off!!


----------



## HorrayforPeePee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Which Battlefield 3 Edition is worth buying? I know its have been very late to ask such silly question. Where can I buy the DVD from? If I buy these particular Edition Will it allow me to play online since I dont know anything about origin.


----------



## icebags (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

buy from game4u, they are offering the baseversion @700-800 just for today ... 50% off
....probably its online download, not physical disc.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Guys what happend to all the ASIAN SERVERS


----------



## HorrayforPeePee (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

hey guys, where can i get battlefield 3 Premium edition DVD ? I had searched every possible gaming shop in place where I live. Its out of stock everywhere. I need help!


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Wait for BF4 buddy.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



HorrayforPeePee said:


> hey guys, where can i get battlefield 3 Premium edition DVD ? I had searched every possible gaming shop in place where I live. Its out of stock everywhere. I need help!



Just get the Base edition no point getting premium at this time, it's on sale every now and then. spend the premium money on BF4 ( "IF" reviews are good enough) .  

On Topic: 

Guys, can you please post the screenshot for your in game Video setting, I am not able to get a balance.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> Just get the Base edition no point getting premium at this time, it's on sale every now and then. spend the premium money on BF4 ( "IF" reviews are good enough) .
> 
> On Topic:
> 
> Guys, can you please post the screenshot for your in game Video setting, I am not able to get a balance.


 I had the BF3 premium version which i preordered the digital version and got it on launch. Then i formatted my system and dint dare to download it back.. 

After BF4 news leaked, the "keeda" in me started poking and I have started the download once my FUP was done for march.. i got still 15 hrs to download but yeah the fresh FUP is on.. so hopefully i will download the rest in another night.

BTW, the total size is 21GB :O


----------



## RCuber (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



rakesh_ic said:


> BTW, the total size is 21GB :O



well you can say BF3 is a Fat A$$ game


----------



## HorrayforPeePee (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

anyone still playing BF3 ?
Which server is good n lag free ?
I just got physical disc after long wait


----------



## IndianRambo (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

whats ur id?


----------



## HorrayforPeePee (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Horrayforpeepee  
Installing the game


----------



## iittopper (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

installing ? good luck with the update .


----------



## rock2702 (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Where did you get the physical discs from?


----------



## HorrayforPeePee (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I ordered it from flipkart - the standard version


----------



## rakesh_ic (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



HorrayforPeePee said:


> I ordered it from flipkart - the standard version




You have a long way to go then.. meet us after couple of days (after all your updates on BF3 and finally when it is ready to play)


----------



## rahulkadukar (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



HorrayforPeePee said:


> I ordered it from flipkart - the standard version



Please cancel your order ASAP. The game is going to be on sale on Origin for 250 tomorrow.


----------



## iittopper (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Good time to buy this game , offer start tomorrow .


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Rs.250? I might buy it


----------



## HorrayforPeePee (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

 Rs.250 
Damn i ordered it already last week, I was so frustrated when i couldnt find physical disc anywhere locally until that day i came across flipkart which was luckily in stock.
now i'm updating BF3 still very long way to go!!!


----------



## rakesh_ic (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



iittopper said:


> Good time to buy this game , offer start tomorrow .




What are the other games on offer and the prices?? I cant access it from office.. if someone can paste the content here..


----------



## iittopper (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

AFAIK the offer is only for bf3 , or there maybe some other offer which they didnt tell till now . SO wait for tomorrow .


----------



## rakesh_ic (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



iittopper said:


> AFAIK the offer is only for bf3 , or there maybe some other offer which they didnt tell till now . SO wait for tomorrow .


oh okies..


----------



## icebags (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

i wish they sold dlc's @ Rs.50/- each or 100 may be.


----------



## iittopper (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

that would be awesome , But they rarely put any dlc offers . So i highly doubt it .


----------



## HorrayforPeePee (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

do they offer physical disc for DLC ?
Bf3 update has now updated till 3Gig 
Its going to take another 2 days more


----------



## RCuber (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



HorrayforPeePee said:


> do they offer physical disc for DLC ?
> Bf3 update has now updated till 3Gig
> Its going to take another 2 days more



no.. there is no disk updates for the game.. only via interweb and the POS Origin.


----------



## HorrayforPeePee (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

DLC for RS.50/100 by cash on delivery


----------



## iittopper (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

*www.abload.de/img/image24zloh.jpg


----------



## HorrayforPeePee (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I hope the update has finished downloading 
is there any indian server to join ?

9 Gigs took me 2 complete days 
Do I have any more to download


----------



## IndianRambo (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

try to join some server to check
ps: there is no indian servers, only singapore servers give very low ping.


----------



## HorrayforPeePee (Apr 20, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I have managed to join few servers after reinstalling origin and browser with plugins.
While I'm playing on 16 player maps after playing for more than 20min the screen freezes without any error and then I have to restart my PC.
Is there a fix ?


----------



## iittopper (Apr 20, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ Your pc config ?


----------



## HorrayforPeePee (Apr 20, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

core 2 duo e7500 2.9ghz 
4gb ddr2 ram
gtx 650ti 1gb
corsair cx430v2


----------



## icebags (Apr 20, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

the processor is on the weak side, but comp should not freeze. 
restart the machine and exit all kind of background user processes, including antivirus, firewall or anything and check if its still happening ? try 16/32 player indoor maps, they are less demanding on processor.


----------



## HorrayforPeePee (Apr 20, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

the game plays smooth but after 20min or more it freezes, i even googled about this and found most of them having same problem, and yeah my processor is on weak side


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Guys, I'm stuck at "Connecting" part in MP. Anybody know why? I wanted to try End Game....


----------



## s18000rpm (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

try updating Punk Buster
PunkBuster Online Countermeasures


----------



## darkrider99 (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Are there enough players playing BF3 ? I recently purchased the Premium Edition.


----------



## s18000rpm (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



darkrider99 said:


> Are there enough players playing BF3 ? I recently purchased the Premium Edition.


TDFIndia - Platoons - Battlelog / Battlefield 3


----------



## digit1191 (May 26, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I just bought BF3 from Amazon for $10. Downloading it right now. Will take 4 more days I think. And I seriously hope there are enough players  And* I'd like to join the the Digit Forum Platoon !!*

Edit : Will the game run without lag on a 512 Mbps BSNL connection ? Will I have playable ping ?

ORIGIN account name : 
the_dragon_ftw_-


----------



## Saumil996 (May 27, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^
There are many players don't worry  and if you are not as unlucky as i am you will get nice low ping servers in Singaporean servers. 

O.T :- how did you buy your game via amazon? i wan't to buy a few games during the ongoing MAYhem sale


----------



## digit1191 (May 27, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

@Saumil996 :: Dude, just give your address as a US address. Just some random ****. And then it will allow you to download games and softwares. When i bought the game I just got the key. I activated it in Origin and I'm downloading. 62% completed


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (May 30, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

what about the payments ??


----------



## digit1191 (May 31, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Used my debit card

EDIT : Wanna join TDF Platoon. Please add me !


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (May 31, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

can u pay in dollars with a debit card ???


----------



## RCuber (May 31, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



digit1191 said:


> Used my debit card
> 
> EDIT : Wanna join TDF Platoon. Please add me !


request accepted.



nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> can u pay in dollars with a debit card ???



you can if your Debit Card goes through the transaction. go through this --> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/internet-www/161111-must-read-information-regarding-indian-debit-cards.html


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 31, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

i should update the game asap.. will join you guys soon..


----------



## digit1191 (May 31, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Mine is a standard chartered master card


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 31, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Darn, this game has reignited my flame. Now all my SP games are on hold. 

Can't wait for BF4!


----------



## fz8975 (Jun 1, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



iittopper said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *www.abload.de/img/image24zloh.jpg[



how are you paying in dollars ?
U live in US ? or is it US proxy ?


----------



## digit1191 (Jun 1, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I just click Pay and the equivalent amount in Rs get deducted.. !No proxy. I live in India

I just played my first BF3 multiplayer match.. And I seriously had no clue what the #### is happening 


edit: my debit card also worked in steam


----------



## sumonpathak (Jun 1, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^simple...u see moving people...u shoot them


----------



## digit1191 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

buying BF was a poor choice.. Totally idiotic pings even in SG servers..


----------



## icebags (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

try german/ french / russian/ japan servers .....
pings are bad for me too, but i play well @ ~300-350 unless they kick me.


----------



## digit1191 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Oh alright. And most of the times, I'm not able to see server ping in battlelog. Anyone faced this issue before ?


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



icebags said:


> try german/ french / russian/ japan servers .....
> pings are bad for me too, but i play well @ ~300-350 unless they kick me.


what net connection do u have ???
and yes will 1mbps connection will have decent pings ??


----------



## Saumil996 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



digit1191 said:


> Oh alright. And most of the times, I'm not able to see server ping in battlelog. Anyone faced this issue before ?



just refresh the page till the ping appears. Also which city do you live in and which isp?


----------



## icebags (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> what net connection do u have ???
> and yes will 1mbps connection will have decent pings ??



i m on bsnl. used to have <100ms pings with singapore before, but for last few months bsnl has put me on a bad gateway route. @80-100ms it feels good to play fps, but i can still play @350ms. however, with this ping i almost always get killed in face to face engagements, so, playing gets a bit tricky.
1mbps, 512 kbps, even 256kbps is enough.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



icebags said:


> i m on bsnl. used to have <100ms pings with singapore before, but for last few months bsnl has put me on a bad gateway route. @80-100ms it feels good to play fps, but i can still play @350ms. however, with this ping i almost always get killed in face to face engagements, so, playing gets a bit tricky.
> 1mbps, 512 kbps, even 256kbps is enough.


hmmm .....


----------



## digit1191 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

me chennai. BSNL 512mbps connection


----------



## sbnaul (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



digit1191 said:


> me chennai. BSNL 512mbps connection



I believe thats a typo


----------



## digit1191 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

ROFL . ^^  Sorry man.. Kbps


----------



## Saumil996 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



digit1191 said:


> me chennai. BSNL 512mbps connection



I think s18000rpm (sanw10 on battlelog) is also from chennai and is using bsnl. PM him or something. But in general Singapore gives the best pings(~70 to ~100), and quite a few European servers also give good playable pings(~140 - ~190).


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

no, i'm in B'lore & use Tata Docomo 3g 

BSNL is the problem, Arsenal_Gunners left BF3 because of high ping with bsnl. 

If you have no other options, restart modem/connection till you get decent pings. You can also try changing the DNS in modem.

Airtel broadband has excellent connection quality & pings, but their plans are worst in Chennai.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

well guys i have a few questions ....
1. what really are DLC ?
2. what do they do in the game after installing ?
3. for BF3 will i have to download all the DLC's or have just have to get the end game one ?
4. what is the difference b/w a Premium and a standard one for BF3 ? is it just a premium key ? any other advantages ?
5. can i just play on servers by a standard edition of BF3 ? or do i have to download them all ? which u guys have ?

plss answer them !


----------



## digit1191 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

1. DLC is downloadable content
2. DLCs give extra content to the game. They can be single player missions, Multiplayer maps, weapons, vehicles.. etc. I'm not sure about BF3 DCLs. I just have a BF3 copy without any DLC. The standard one
3. You do not have to download any DLC to play the game. 
4. Premium copy will give you free access to all the DLCs. Standard edition means just the game without any DLC.
5. You can play on BF3 servers. You will not be able to play maps which  come as a part of some DLC.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

ok so if a buy the premium edition so can i get full access to all the server with or without dlc ?? does premium one come with all DLC pre-installed ?

can some one tell from where can i buy the latest premium edition of BF3 in Dwarka,Delhi


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Dude.. premium copy is just a key that enables all the maps/DLC's/additional weaponary in BF3.

Which means, you might have to buy the game online from Origin.com (EA's own "replica of steam"). Once you buy the game online, you atleast have 40 GB of content to download.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

that's what im saying cant i buy from a physical store or a online store which gives you the DVDs ?


----------



## digit1191 (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

You can get the premium edition DVD and install the game. But you still will have to download tons of updates and the DLCs. TDF BF3 players pls correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> that's what im saying cant i buy from a physical store or a online store which gives you the DVDs ?



Oh sure you can buy a physical copy.. But a large download will still await you. Nothing less than 10GB


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

hun ? really 
i ve seen that premium comes with all the DLCs ??? pre-installed or preloaded ?


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Dude.. There is lot to EA published games than the usual DLC's. Have you heard about updates ?? Updates doesnt come with your retail disks.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

hmm but if a buy that premium edition one i will have all the usual dlc and the main base game hun ?
can u tell from where to buy ??

and yes i cant i play MP without patches or updates ? how u guys play ?


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> hmm but if a buy that premium edition one i will have all the usual dlc and the main base game hun ?
> can u tell from where to buy ??
> 
> and yes i cant i play MP without patches or updates ? how u guys play ?



You cant play anything without patching the game up.. 

It might be available in some estores like FK, NextWorld.in, Intencity.in, Game4u.com etc.. check it out.


----------



## icebags (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

it would be better if u buy the standard ed first, try it out, then if you want more than go for prem ed expansion pack. 
but EA probably stopped selling premium physical discs to promote the upcoming BF4, even BF3 base edition is not available in many leading online stores.
base game: 1.5k max, prem upgrade: 2.7k from online origin store. prem edition standalone copy: 3.7k @ origin store. 

whatever you buy physical/online copy, u will have to download 10GB minimum (2 days with 512 kbps) to play online.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

so can i buy the standard one and download all the DLC separately ?
does premium have other advantages ?

can i order a physical copy of premium from origin ??


----------



## icebags (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

yes.yes.no.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> so can i buy the standard one and download all the DLC separately ?
> does premium have other advantages ?
> 
> can i order a physical copy of premium from origin ??


Rather than asking the same question in different sentences, can you start looking at origin.com and the features of the premium pack from there??

It details all the features premium pack gives you.

Did u try opening origin.com so far?? if you do, u will know if its a physical disk or a digital download.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

i have an acoount on origin ive opened it 
seen all the detail but i was not really cleared so asked !
it says its for download and its not 40 gb !! ok its ~28 gb with all updates and all 5 expansion packs and all !!


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

@nikhilsharma007nikx  
1. what internet connection (BSNL/Airtel...) you have?
2. *check pings* to Singapore, Malaysia. (pingtest.net)
3. *Most of the servers right now run ONLY base game maps*, occasionally you might see servers which host all maps or some DLC maps.
4. BF4 is coming in October, so dont waste money on Premium edition. If you want you can buy weapon unlock codes (~rs.250) in Origin.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

i have a 384 kbps connection 
i get ~160 ping on Malaysia and to Singapore its 89 
mm didnt knew that 
well i dont have a good comp so cant play bf3 now just getting some info for future 
and yes BF4 for sure !! till then ill get my good comp !! plz pray for me guys already delayed it for an year now i cant wait !!!


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 8, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> i have a 384 kbps connection
> i get ~160 ping on Malaysia and to Singapore its 89
> mm didnt knew that
> well i dont have a good comp so cant play bf3 now just getting some info for future
> and yes BF4 for sure !! till then ill get my good comp !! plz pray for me guys already delayed it for an year now i cant wait !!!



That's pretty awesome.. U have an origin account, but dint find enough info..  you don't have a pc that can play BF3 at all, and u cleared every doubt about it (mind you, the ones that he dint understand after referring to origin which eventually accounts to everything including the digital/physical disk part ROFL).

Thanks for wasting the time..


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 8, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



rakesh_ic said:


> Thanks for wasting the time..


Your Welcome !!


----------



## RCuber (Jun 8, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Battlelog for Android Launched


----------



## digit1191 (Jun 8, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I am getting 100 - 130 ping in pingtest website.. But in BF3 game my ping is 450!  In SG servers


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 8, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Congrats.. U are not alone though


----------



## digit1191 (Jun 8, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Right now I'm playing on RUS servers.. 210 ping


----------



## Faun (Jun 8, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

*i.imm.io/18CYw.gif


----------



## IndianRambo (Jun 8, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

lol. nice kill


----------



## Saumil996 (Jun 8, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



digit1191 said:


> I am getting 100 - 130 ping in pingtest website.. But in BF3 game my ping is 450!  In SG servers



Try German and British servers


----------



## RCuber (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

BF3 Close Quarter DLC Free

Use Origin Client, redeem product code "BF3E3". Requires to have BF3 base game.

Source


----------



## icebags (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

noooo i just bought few months ago :'(

noooo i just bought few months ago :'(


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



icebags said:


> noooo i just bought few months ago :'(
> 
> noooo i just bought few months ago :'(


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

unlucky guy


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Now I can't play BF3 anymoar after watching BF4's MP trailer.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Double XP active now.. not sure if its for all or for only premium members.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> Now I can't play BF3 anymoar after watching BF4's MP trailer.


me too and may be till then ill buy my new pc 



RCuber said:


> Double XP active now.. not sure if its for all or for only premium members.


its for only Premium members


----------



## RCuber (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

*Close Quarters FREE for limited time.. *



> "Go to the left corner of origin and click origin -> Redeem code -> Enter "BF3E3" (without ") -> enjoy a free copy of Close quarters"



you need to have the base game to use this


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

yeh !!

till 17th of june !!! hurry !!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> me too and may be till then ill buy my new pc



Remember when I said I couldn't play BF3 MP? I lied.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I'm gonna download bf3 asap.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I got my share of free DLC. Currently downloading the same


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> Remember when I said I couldn't play BF3 MP? I lied.


hun ???


----------



## SunE (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Thnx for sharing the DLC code  DLing right now!


----------



## digit1191 (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Thanks guys  Just started the download.


----------



## kunalht (Jun 13, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

what will be the price of battlefield 4 standard edition??
should I buy battlefield 3 now or wait for battlefield 4?


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 13, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

No one knows the pricing of BF4 for now as EA hasnt announced anything or start a preorder. So wait on..


----------



## digit1191 (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

BF3 is $5 on US Origin. Can we buy using proxy? pls reply asap. my friend wants to  buy


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

there is a way around. use noscript extension in firefox and pay via paypal. I dont know the details, and* use at your own risk*.


----------



## icebags (Jun 26, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

at last i started to take a look into the sniper rifle region, so, people, tell me what is ur preference order of "bolt action sniper rifles" and why ?


----------



## RCuber (Jun 26, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



icebags said:


> at last i started to take a look into the sniper rifle region, so, people, tell me what is ur preference order of "bolt action sniper rifles" and why ?



M40A5 for Medium to short range sniping due to its faster followup shots when using in conjunction with straight pullbolt. M98B for very long range sniping, but it has low magazine capacity. my fav ones are L96,M40A5 and JNG-90 (Cause I can't get proper shots with M98B).


----------



## icebags (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> my fav ones are L96,M40A5 and JNG-90 (Cause I can't get proper shots with M98B).


how would u rank these ?

they appear quite same to me, except sv98 seems kinda low powered.
BF3 Weapon Charts: Damage, Accuracy, etc. | Symthic


----------



## RCuber (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



icebags said:


> how would u rank these ?
> 
> they appear quite same to me, except sv98 seems kinda low powered.
> BF3 Weapon Charts: Damage, Accuracy, etc. | Symthic



its based on user preference, I mostly use only L96/M40A5 cause I am used to it, AFAIK M98B is the most used gun due to low bullet drop and larger bullet travel distance. alternate for M98B is JNG 90 almost same specs but higher magazine capacity. 

I do have 500+ kills using all the boltaction riffles


----------



## Saumil996 (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



icebags said:


> at last i started to take a look into the sniper rifle region, so, people, tell me what is ur preference order of "bolt action sniper rifles" and why ?



M98B because its the easiest thing for a sniper rifle noob for me to use. It has really really less bullet drop and the highest damage of any rifle in battlefield 3


----------



## rayfire (Jun 28, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

are there asia servers for BF3?


----------



## digit1191 (Jun 28, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Yep, there are lot of asian servers.. But no Indian servers. 
But I get bad pings in SG servers. Best I get is about 200 - 250 in UK and GER servers.


----------



## rayfire (Jun 28, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



digit1191 said:


> Yep, there are lot of asian servers.. But no Indian servers.
> But I get bad pings in SG servers. Best I get is about 200 - 250 in UK and GER servers.



wanted to play,200 is not playable less than 150 at least.any chances of india servers in BF4?
i get 150 ping in RU servers in Planetside 2.


----------



## digit1191 (Jun 28, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I hope BF4 has Indian servers. I really hope so. I played till lvl 33 in BF3, in 250 ping  Still playing.


----------



## jasku (Jun 28, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

You guys should get best pings filtering down to the "Asian" region, I get pings of 60 on some of them.


----------



## icebags (Jun 28, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> its based on user preference, I mostly use only L96/M40A5 cause I am used to it, AFAIK M98B is the most used gun due to low bullet drop and larger bullet travel distance. alternate for M98B is JNG 90 almost same specs but higher magazine capacity.
> 
> I do have 500+ kills using all the boltaction riffles


any particular reason u cant shoot properly with m98?


Saumil996 said:


> M98B because its the easiest thing for a sniper rifle noob for me to use. It has really really less bullet drop and the highest damage of any rifle in battlefield 3


ah, thanks for feedback. 


digit1191 said:


> Yep, there are lot of asian servers.. But no Indian servers.
> But I get bad pings in SG servers. Best I get is about 200 - 250 in UK and GER servers.


u may try japan & taiwan servers too, if ping with singapore is bad.some of them have good pings, some bad. better check with a command prompt with the server ip before starting to play.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 28, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



icebags said:


> any particular reason u cant shoot properly with m98?



I'm just not used to that gun


----------



## SlashDK (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

BF3 really shouldn't be a problem with higher pings. I've played at servers with pings around 350 with ease. The only problem that usually occurs is hit detection, but that really isn't a deal breaker.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

BTW can anyone play on 256 kbps line?  I just hit my FUP + topup limit so gonna try and see what happens


----------



## Saumil996 (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^
Its possible on ~400kbps. though be ready for frequent disconnections


----------



## RCuber (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Saumil996 said:


> ^^
> Its possible on ~400kbps. though be ready for frequent disconnections



never mind.. used smart bytes to add 5gigs for this week.


----------



## iittopper (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> BTW can anyone play on 256 kbps line?  I just hit my FUP + topup limit so gonna try and see what happens


speed doesn't matter much, your experience with 256kbps or 4 mbps in mp will more or less same.


----------



## icebags (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

official mobile ringtones & soundtracks released, showoff time. 

6 Million and growing - News - Battlelog / Battlefield 3


----------



## snap (Jul 20, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*


----------



## chris (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Anyone for assignment exchange ? I need to kill 5 air vehicles with AT. 350 meter kill with L96.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



chris said:


> Anyone for assignment exchange ? I need to kill 5 air vehicles with AT. 350 meter kill with L96.



Oh i need a torch kill and e-bot kill  lol.. anyone willing to sacrifice 1 death (for each task) here??


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



chris said:


> Anyone for assignment exchange ? I need to kill 5 air vehicles with AT. 350 meter kill with L96.





rakesh_ic said:


> Oh i need a torch kill and e-bot kill  lol.. anyone willing to sacrifice 1 death (for each task) here??



Hey! That isn't how you do it!


----------



## icebags (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

i remember how i achieved my bot kill. i bot killed someone who was trying to bot kill in a sniper only server.


----------



## chris (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



rakesh_ic said:


> Oh i need a torch kill and e-bot kill  lol.. anyone willing to sacrifice 1 death (for each task) here??



I am ready to die for you   Add me on origin,  Progression - BizHat - Battlelog / Battlefield 3



icebags said:


> i remember how i achieved my bot kill. i bot killed someone who was trying to bot kill in a sniper only server.



I used to play on NO KILL servers. It is easy to kill Helicopters on these servers. But you get kicked, i like those servers, so don't want to get banned


----------



## dan4u (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I don't know if this was posted before, but there's now an official Android Battlelog app, it was released last month or so...


----------



## iittopper (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Must watch 

[YOUTUBE]eDauDMppn6c&[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## RCuber (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ Horraaaaa !!


----------



## mohit9206 (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Guys i want to buy BF3 for multiplayer but the price of the game is still very high.Its 799 on flipkart but always out of stock.Where can i buy BF3 for PC under 1k ?


----------



## RCuber (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



mohit9206 said:


> Guys i want to buy BF3 for multiplayer but the price of the game is still very high.Its 799 on flipkart but always out of stock.Where can i buy BF3 for PC under 1k ?


keep watch of Origin store sometimes they sell at discount.


----------



## digit1191 (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I'm just giving this info so that you shouldn't be disappointed.

Ping is always 250+. So, the gameplay is not so smooth.
Very rarely I get <200 ping.

I guess everyone is facing this problem. 

I'm not saying that you shouldn't get the game. Just don't get disappointed after buying it ...

But even in such atrocious pings the game is fun. I am a Col service star 1 and I played in such bad pings


----------



## chris (Aug 1, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Suggest me a mouse for battlefield

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/peripherals/176431-gaming-mouse-help-left-hand-edition.html




digit1191 said:


> I'm just giving this info so that you shouldn't be disappointed.
> 
> Ping is always 250+. So, the gameplay is not so smooth.
> Very rarely I get <200 ping.



Most of the time pings are high for me too. But at nigh SG servers have low ping, i had seen servers with pings like 85 ms. Current lowest ping for me is 153.


----------



## snap (Aug 5, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*


----------



## RCuber (Aug 5, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Console vs PC wars


----------



## d3p (Aug 5, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



iittopper said:


> Must watch
> 
> [YOUTUBE]eDauDMppn6c&[/YOUTUBE]



Funny One "Go Go Go - Keep Killing the F*ckers, Get them M*t*er-F*ckers"


----------



## RCuber (Aug 5, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I completed 1000 Hours in BF3 Multiplayer  monies worth spent.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 5, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

The other day I tried playing this at a friends place. Was sniped in 20 secs 


RCuber said:


> I completed 1000 Hours in BF3 Multiplayer  monies worth spent.



You what?


----------



## Saumil996 (Aug 15, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

*www.humblebundle.com/?originbundle
Whoever does not have *BF3* please get it from here, u  will get it for around 4.5$ along with *Dead space 1&3, Mirror's Edge, Crysis 2 Maximum Edition, Burnout Paradise AND Sims 3* + starter pack. And maybea few bonus games next week.


----------



## chris (Aug 15, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Saumil996 said:


> *www.humblebundle.com/?originbundle
> Whoever does not have *BF3* please get it from here, u  will get it for around 4.5$ along with *Dead space 1&3, Mirror's Edge, Crysis 2 Maximum Edition, Burnout Paradise AND Sims 3* + starter pack. And maybea few bonus games next week.



Everyone should get Battlefield 3. This is my first humblebundle purchase. Downloading Crysis 2 now.


----------



## digit1191 (Aug 15, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

How did you buy? it says payment failed for me!! I badly wanna get Dead Space 3 !


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 15, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



digit1191 said:


> How did you buy? it says payment failed for me!! I badly wanna get Dead Space 3 !



You need a Credit card. Debit card of only Axis Bank and few others work via Google Checkout.


----------



## digit1191 (Aug 15, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Got it with my friend's CC. 
My debit din't work..

Thanks  Dead Space 3 co-op. yaaaay!!!


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I too got this awesome deal n downloading bf3. Paid through Google wallet. Guys please join me for the multiplayer. ( never played)


----------



## rakesh_ic (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



nikku_hot123 said:


> I too got this awesome deal n downloading bf3. Paid through Google wallet. Guys please join me for the multiplayer. ( never played)



As a new player, you must be joining us for the MP and not the other way round 

JK

Anyways happy fragging and see you on the "dance floor".


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



rakesh_ic said:


> As a new player, you must be joining us for the MP and not the other way round
> 
> JK
> 
> Anyways happy fragging and see you on the "dance floor".



Thanks man. Will contact u once it gets downloaded.. It's 20gb


----------



## digit1191 (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

see u at the Battlefield  

PM me after u have installed


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

It took 1 whole day to download the game


----------



## chris (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



nikku_hot123 said:


> Thanks man. Will contact u once it gets downloaded.. It's 20gb



Don't worry, it is a must download game. Cya in battlefield. With this promotion, they extended life of BF3. There will be lot more players online now.


----------



## Saumil996 (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

And all you newbies check *this* out it, helped me a lot when i joined the battlefield.


----------



## Monk (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

yeah guys downloading 20 gigs now, see you all next week lol!
It's gonna be raining noobs on bf3 including my self, brace yourself!


----------



## kartikoli (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

one more noob with pathetic ping will be among you guys 

*www.speedtest.net/result/2906164513.png


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/176251-playdates-reboot-post1992185.html#post1992185


----------



## chris (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



kartikoli said:


> one more noob with pathetic ping will be among you guys
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/2906164513.png



You can play with high ping. Just find a server with less players. Once i forget to stop torrent download, still able to play without any problem. Only problem i see with high ping is annoying admin kicking you out of the server.


----------



## kartikoli (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



chris said:


> You can play with high ping. Just find a server with less players. Once i forget to stop torrent download, still able to play without any problem. Only problem i see with high ping is annoying admin kicking you out of the server.



first day at the office and you have been kicked out 
not a good start 

my upload speed is very bad as well


----------



## digit1191 (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I was playing now with 250 ping. Decent.


----------



## Monk (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Anyone finished downloading? 
It's been a day and i have only downloaded 30%


----------



## digit1191 (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Lol. It took me 8 days to download. Few months back.


----------



## Monk (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Yeah man, it's a huge ass game.. 30 GB uncompressed.. Bigger than my OS itself 
Do you guys use Teamspeak? I wish to join the digit squad once i have this beast installed. Maybe you guys can teach me a thing or two


----------



## digit1191 (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I still have not understood the point of a platoon in BF3. It has no use. It's just there that's all


----------



## dan4u (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Lolzz


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Oh... It's telling 56 hours remaining. Till now downloaded 15 gb now 6 hrs left. Hope by tomorrow morning it will be over. N guys i really seek ur help coz i never played any multiplayer game online. I m a noob


----------



## digit1191 (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

He he don't worry. Start off with Team Death match, and slowly you will pick it up ...


----------



## Monk (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

It will be really fun and a steep learning curve if you never played MP before, more specifically the BF series. Destruction/Vehicles are so much fun.
I'm on 60% will be done by tomorrow,  can't wait ehehe!


----------



## kartikoli (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



nikku_hot123 said:


> Oh... It's telling 56 hours remaining. Till now downloaded 15 gb now 6 hrs left. Hope by tomorrow morning it will be over. N guys i really seek ur help coz i never played any multiplayer game online. I m a noob



i did catchup 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/176926-humble-bundle-get-8-games-4-80-dollars-10.html#post1993065

lets play all together as this is my first ever multilayer experience (not to forget i have very bad ping and upload speed)


----------



## rakesh_ic (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

BTW.. dont worry if u are stomped, run over, humiliated and then killed for scores like 1/20 (kills/deaths) 0/15 3/32 etc.. its part and parcel of it until u pick some good guns and some skill with your aim. 

its tough till lvl 15 or odd in every BF game that launched, but you will do good (atleast better) after that..


----------



## Monk (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



rakesh_ic said:


> BTW.. dont worry if u are stomped, run over, humiliated and then killed for scores like 1/20 (kills/deaths) 0/15 3/32 etc.. its part and parcel of it until u pick some good guns and some skill with your aim.
> 
> its tough till lvl 15 or odd in every BF game that launched, but you will do good (atleast better) after that..



Hey buddy on what lvl one can unlock the 2x sight, Cobra? And guns like M416 or AEK? I'm a long time player of BF series.


----------



## kartikoli (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



rakesh_ic said:


> BTW.. dont worry if u are stomped, run over, humiliated and then killed for scores like 1/20 (kills/deaths) 0/15 3/32 etc.. its part and parcel of it until u pick some good guns and some skill with your aim.
> 
> its tough till lvl 15 or odd in every BF game that launched, but you will do good (atleast better) after that..



thanks for motivation .. ready to be killed


----------



## RCuber (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

BTW.. BF3 was my first Multiplayer game, you can play better when you keep a constant eye on the mini map. trust me it changes the skills a lot. For new comers don't try to engage targets which are long range, keep watch of the surroundings, listen to the sounds, BF3 has the best sound design in FPS gaming. like if you are not sure there are any soldiers in a room, just throw a nade and then will scream "Holy $hit!!!! Grenade!!" etc etc.. 

Tips for newbies : 

These tips are basically for the Base BF3 game. there are some better guns in DLC's but not always. 

try avoiding scopes which have magnification, use Red Dot sights (kobra, HOLO, RDS), you unlock attachments for a gun when you get kills with them. 

Q button - spots enemies when tapped, hold for Commo rose, shows a menu for requesting things like medic/ammo etc. ALWAYS SPOT THE ENEMY. you get 10 points if anyone kills your spotted enemies. 

ADS - Aim Down Sight - like when you are looking through a scope or sight for aiming . this is more accurate. but don't just spray and pray, fire in 5-8 bullets each time, this will help control the recoil. 

Hip Fire - this is when not aiming down sight. but this will have more spread i.e., many bullets may miss the target. 

Foregrip - This attachment gives better accuracy when hip firing, but reduces aimed(ADS) accuracy. 

Heavy Barrel - increases ADS accuracy. also enables long range targeting/firing.  

Flash Suppressor - reduces recoil, good if you are burst firing and engaging only medium to short range targets. 

Suppressor - suppresses sound coming from your gun, keeps you off the minimap. without it firing a gun will show you on the mini map for a few seconds. 

Bi-Pod : used to mound a gun on a flat surface. mostly used with Light Machine Guns(LMG) in support 


Types of Guns/Classes:

Assault Class: Assault Riffle: Assault class has this, usually high damage , needs 4-5 bullets to kill a enemy. M16A3, M416, AEK-971 are the most popular as its easier to control, use these with Heavy Barrel, Fore grip and any RDS sight. G3A3 and AN-94 are for skilled players. try to avoid Famas due to its high recoil and low magazine count. 
Defib is the first unlock for this class, one can revive dead teammates with this. medpacks heal players, other equipments include M320 grenade launcher, M26 Mass shotgun. 


Engineer Class: Usually runs with Carbines (shorter form of Assault riffle), has different equipments like repair tool, EDO BOT, Mines. also has Rocket launchers. unguided ones like RPG/SMAW, Anti air Lockon missiles (IGLA and Stinger) and anti ground vehicle missile the Javelin. Guns, use M4A1,A-91 or G36C with Heavy Barrel and Fore grip. MTAR takes skills as it has high rate of fire. SCAR-H is also good (has max damage in carbines) , but has heavy recoil and only 21 round magazine. still a beast. 

Support Class: LMG or Light Machine guns are the ones used in this class. most come with 100 round magazine and bipod. and has extended magazine (200 rounds) as unlocks. the PKP , M240 and M60 are beasts due to high damages. use M249, IRA, RPK for run and gun situations. you get ammo pack as standard, used to replenish ammo for players. equipments include C4, Claymore, Mortar(quite useless) 

Recon Class/The sniper class: guns are divided into two types , bolt action and semi auto. bolt action riffles are slow firing but has high damage, a player will get killed if you get a headshot at any distance, at shorter distance like 30 mtrs etc, a body shot will kill the enemy. M98B is the most powerful ones and for very long range sniping, but has less ammo capacity. M40A5 has faster chambering of rounds but has slower bullet velocity, SV98 is also good. I use L96 and JNG 90 ( same features like M98B but with higher magazine capacity) the last two are available in DLC's only. Equipments: Spawn Beacon for spawning at different locations where it is placed. if the beacon if outside then the player will parachute down the spawn point. will spawn indoors in placed indoors. other equipments are Tugs, Mav , both detect moving/running enemies, mav is a drone so it can fly and also destroy enemy beacons, tugs, mavs, claymores. when mav is in the air, you need to manually spot the enemies hitting the Q button. 
use 4X or less powered scopes for short range sniping , use 7x,8x or 12X scopes for long range sniping. high powered scopes have scope sway, you need to hold the shift button to steady it. stick to one particular scope so that you get used to it. changing scopes will take more time to adjust to the bullet drops etc. I usually use 8X for sniping. RDS or 3.4X scopes for short/mid range sniping. Max I can snipe is 500 mtrs that's all. 

PDW: Personal Defense weapons also know as SMG or sub machine guns. these are available for all classes. its useful only in close quarter combat, like when the target is inside building <75 mtrs. Many prefer the P90 cause of the massive 50+ round magazine. I use the MP7 due to its 41 round extended mag and awesome hipfire when used with a laser sight. 

Use PDW with Extended Mag and Laser Sight.

ShotGuns: Pump Action ones are the most power full - 870MSC and Spas 12(DLC) , use buck shot for CQ, Slug rounds for longer range like 50 mtrs etc, but you need to be more accurate with slugs as its a single slug. there are semi auto and full auto shotguns, I hate those, USAS is okay which I am currently using. 

When playing with friends stick to your squad. when you want to improve your skills with guns play TDM or Team Death Match cause there is no objective.


Hope this helps.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Aug 20, 2013)

^^ thanks for the awesome tips n support man. It's downloaded now. If somebody has completed plz send me invitations n tell me how to add you??


----------



## kartikoli (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

origin download is quite slow as compared to steam so i have started 2 download. BF3 from origin and MOH from steam

@RCuber thanks for the tips bro

my steam and origin ID is 'kartikoli' so please add me so that i can constantly bug you with my noob questions


----------



## Monk (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Hey all new battlefield soldiers share your gamer ID.


----------



## digit1191 (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

mine is ' dragon_aoD ' without the quotes


----------



## Monk (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Some servers have nasty admins who kick for high ping. Is there any list of servers where we wont get kicked for high ping?
@digit, see you in game mate. Tonight at 10. Its the WARR!
@Rcuber thanks for the intensive guide. It will help new players a lot! See you in game.


----------



## kartikoli (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

we got the code of origin so that means we cant play it on steam 
are there enough servers on origin and do you guys acive on origin as well?


----------



## abhidev (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

add me too...I was able to download it in just 4 hours...got a stable speed of 2.4MB/sec whereas my broadband plan only allows me a download speed of 180kbps


----------



## rakesh_ic (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Monk said:


> Hey buddy on what lvl one can unlock the 2x sight, Cobra? And guns like M416 or AEK? I'm a long time player of BF series.



I exactly dont remember when they were unlocked. But you can look for the next unlock on each of the kits.

Also to add on what RCuber has already mentioned (brilliantly put buddy), avoid using guns like AN94 (high damage if aimed right and used in burst) if you already know it from BF BC2 as this gun has a steep learning curve and need for highly accurate aim to pull off kills in couple of burst (burst of 3 bullets each time).

There are couple of semi automatic guns in sniper rifle kit which are fun to "run and gun", like SKS. You can couple them with a 3.4x scope (for little long range) and go bersk running and gunning with hip shots (you do not need to use your scope to take the hits while running and gunning and its difficult that way with SKS) except for some long range shots.  ---- Only applicable for "experienced newbies and intermediate level players".

Suppressor is a crap, specially on snipers and its useful only when u need extreme cover and do not want to be spotted from your hideouts (BF3, unlike BF BC2, doesnt have many hideouts that arent spottable) as suppressor not only supress your bullet sound it also suppress the bullet speed there by reducing chances of a hit with snipers on long range.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Aug 20, 2013)

My stream and origin id is "nikku_hot123" see u all guys at 10.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



> Celebrate gamescom week with 2XP in BF3 - The double XP event starts August 21 at 2AM PST / 11 AM CEST and ends on August 26, 120 hours later.


2.30pm IST

Tip for newbies - In close matches, dont drive tank, let a higher ranked drive. If you got in first in tank, then press "F2" to switch to gunner seat.

While in Gunner seat, in any vehicle, DONT SHOOT RANDOMLY. Because whenever you shoot, you are automatically spotted on enemy map, easier for their air vehicle/tank/javelin/soflam to kill you.

Always aim & shoot at enemy head.

The usual server we play at - Conquest maps
[BFS] Battlefield Fanatics Singapura [CQ64 Fast Vehicle 900 TS] - Server Browser - Battlelog / Battlefield 3

[TEp] Thailand Elite Player [CQ Large / 1200TK / Fast Vehicle] - Server Browser - Battlelog / Battlefield 3

[BF-VN.NET] Conquest Server - 64 Slots - Server Browser - Battlelog / Battlefield 3


----------



## RCuber (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

better put TDF tags for identification.. 

@San.. you are using something new now a days.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 20, 2013)

Man tried multiplayer this morning for few mins.... Flying a helicopter and the jet is difficult


----------



## rakesh_ic (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



s18000rpm said:


> Always aim & shoot at enemy head.



I would like to defer here.. Aiming at head is not a viable option for a newbie in FPS multiplayer as before he/she could even lock an aim on the head, he will see his enemy kill cam 

the thumb rule in any of the MP FPS games (right from CS era) is that, if u arent sharp with your aim, dont look for a head shot, aim the body and shoot.

If head shot takes 2 to 3 bullets to kill, body might take another 3. But u still hit on body better than on the head being a newbie.

But evenually as u progress and get comfortable with your precision, you will get to shoot at the head almost every time.



abhidev said:


> Man tried multiplayer this morning for few mins.... Flying a helicopter and the jet is difficult



DW, i have been playing the game so long but never managed to fly a jet properly so far.. and yeah never bothered to try it out that often or practice it.. im better on ground than in air.



RCuber said:


> better put TDF tags for identification..
> 
> @San.. you are using something new now a days.



TDF tag line seems to be a nice idea.. Also.. i only play TDM now a days and its fun for me..


----------



## Monk (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

AN94 and M4163 both guns in BC2 are awesome. I scored most kills with these. It takes max 3 bursts to kill any enemy, but they lack in CQC. Revolver works really good with these guns as sidearm. Lets see how it's in BF3.


----------



## avinandan012 (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

mine is same as tdf username


----------



## RCuber (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

removed a few unactive/unknown friends, add me to your list


----------



## rakesh_ic (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Monk said:


> AN94 and M4163 both guns in BC2 are awesome. I scored most kills with these. It takes max 3 bursts to kill any enemy, but they lack in CQC. Revolver works really good with these guns as sidearm. Lets see how it's in BF3.



As i said, AN94 is tad more difficult to use in BF3 mainly because of a larger crosshair compared to BF BC2 (for hip shooting) and the accuracy required when scoped (due to the recoil in BF3). But M416A3 is still a force to reckon and the most amazing gun in BF3. Also to say, M4A1 is better in BF3 with a smaller recoil effect.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

AN94 is for experienced players, specially for the burst fire mode. it fires two rounds at the same spot. also G3A3 is also difficult to master, both are for Long range engagement. no so for CQB.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> AN94 is for experienced players, specially for the burst fire mode. it fires two rounds at the same spot. also G3A3 is also difficult to master, both are for Long range engagement. no so for CQB.



Hi buddy.. which lvl are u now on.. i know for regular players might have already capped it up.. but i am still at Falcon(4) for I had a long break in between.

BTW i bought the DLC just to get that crossbow and now am trying to get the kills  on it.. its fun to one hit kill with the crossbow.. 

Have you tried it?


----------



## Monk (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> AN94 is for experienced players, specially for the burst fire mode. it fires two rounds at the same spot. also G3A3 is also difficult to master, both are for Long range engagement. no so for CQB.



Burst fire rifles kind of limit you from spraying, and develop habit of shooting in bursts. Though they might be difficult to handle, but they can be really deadly in the right hand. 
People talk a lot about Famas, is it available in the base version or only DLC?


----------



## RCuber (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



rakesh_ic said:


> Hi buddy.. which lvl are u now on.. i know for regular players might have already capped it up.. but i am still at Falcon(4) for I had a long break in between.
> 
> BTW i bought the DLC just to get that crossbow and now am trying to get the kills  on it.. its fun to one hit kill with the crossbow..
> 
> Have you tried it?



I'm a $hitbucketter aka LVL 100, got 500+ kills (63 weapons) in all primary except few shotguns(all 100+) , so prety much I have mastered all weapons  

I got 500+ kills in scoped crossbow, and 100+ in standard crossbow. 



Monk said:


> Burst fire rifles kind of limit you from spraying, and develop habit of shooting in bursts. Though they might be difficult to handle, but they can be really deadly in the right hand.
> People talk a lot about Famas, is it available in the base version or only DLC?



I also burst fire, the reason I said that was newcomers will find it difficult to use that gun  , famas is from DLC.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Monk said:


> Burst fire rifles kind of limit you from spraying, and develop habit of shooting in bursts. Though they might be difficult to handle, but they can be really deadly in the right hand.
> People talk a lot about Famas, is it available in the base version or only DLC?


Famas is coupled with one of the DLC's i guess.. 

Its a gun that noobs use a lot. thanks to the less recoil and unbelievable range for a gun of that kind. It must be nerfed IMO.


----------



## avinandan012 (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

sad all have scoped weaon


----------



## RCuber (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



avinandan012 said:


> sad all have scoped weaon



I don't use scopes at all only RDS, except when using Sniper riffles I use either 3.4X or 8x.


----------



## kartikoli (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

a quick question how do we communicate. today i tried MOH and i couldnt communicate to anyone (selected server with only 7 people so that i get an idea)


----------



## rakesh_ic (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> I don't use scopes at all only RDS, except when using Sniper riffles I use either 3.4X or 8x.



this.. same here.. not a single scope apart from snipers



kartikoli said:


> a quick question how do we communicate. today i tried MOH and i couldnt communicate to anyone (selected server with only 7 people so that i get an idea)



I dont remember in MOH.. but in BF3 its J, K, L for squad, team, all communications.

I am not sure  which one is for what though.. may be its in order.

so try pressing those keys and you will know..


----------



## avinandan012 (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

invite me when you play


----------



## abhidev (Aug 20, 2013)

Guys put your ids in your siggy and add each other


----------



## iittopper (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Check the first page, you can see all tdf member id.


----------



## Saumil996 (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

There seems to be a bit confusion about scopes. Let me clarify
1. *The Scope of any gun is not dependent on your level*
2. Scope is an attachment to the gun and is unlocked as you get more kills with a gun e.g The M16A3 gets the ACOG 4x scope at 10  kills, the RDS at 50 kills etc.
3. Except the 12x scope for snipers *all * guns unlock the same scopes eventually only at different amount of kills . eg the M16A3 unlocks the ACOG at 10 kills whereas the M4A1 unlocks the RDS at 10 kills.

Please refer to this The Christmas noob's resource guide : battlefield3
It might be slightly outdated but it is *incredibly useful *.

See u on the battlefield


----------



## icebags (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



kartikoli said:


> a quick question how do we communicate. today i tried MOH and i couldnt communicate to anyone (selected server with only 7 people so that i get an idea)



if u want to communicate by chat, press J/K/L. if u want to voice chat, then before going into game make a group chat at battlelog with fiends, put on the sound and join game.


----------



## kartikoli (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^^ thanks

it happened 3 times that i was on 19gb and the download came back to 16gb (origin @#$%$#) where as steam is going strong and i have downloaded MOH and burnout paradise without any isue and with good speed (200kb where as origin is 100kb avg.)


----------



## Monk (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Oh my the recoil and spread on guns is massive! Can't spot a thing in the urban setup, im used to playing in jungle! Need to lvl to get a decent scope. My K/D is hideous


----------



## rakesh_ic (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Monk said:


> Oh my the recoil and spread on guns is massive! Can't spot a thing in the urban setup, im used to playing in jungle! Need to lvl to get a decent scope. My K/D is hideous



Avoid using scopes. 
Use RDS instead on all setups as this is quick and the recoil is less.
Always shoot in bursts in order to avoid high recoil effect.
Chances hitting a target when aimed is much higher than hip shots. So always be on guard. 
Shooting while sitting is much more accurate than "run and gun"
In general,
Avoid running around the map without covering the corners and always stick with the team.
Running into an enemy shooting is better avoided if u are not using a short gun..


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Monk said:


> Oh my the recoil and spread on guns is massive! Can't spot a thing in the urban setup, im used to playing in jungle! Need to lvl to get a decent scope. My K/D is hideous



Even mine is same situation. They are killing me in just one bullet and they take 30 bullets to get killed. My k/d is even worst. still learning with u guys. thanks


----------



## Monk (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Yep, it will take time to get used to this game. Also laser and flashlight attachments are really distracting. I turned my settings to low, it helped me a bit..


----------



## rakesh_ic (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Monk said:


> Yep, it will take time to get used to this game. Also laser and flashlight attachments are really distracting. I turned my settings to low, it helped me a bit..



Those lights does mean that u are on someones target.

An easy way out is.. ignore those lights when u are running and try reach a place safe place that u arent getting targetted by those lights. If u stop and check, u are dead (applied only till u get the hang of the game and can react quickly when u can inturn kill the person).

Avoid using a flash light urself as that spots u so quickly on the map and good players will kill u in no time. 

A tip in general, 
Always spot an enemy using Q while you are shooting at him/them so that you can see the persons movement on your minimap which will help you in avoiding certain strategical hide-and-kill-from-a-different-spot situations.

Also, that spot might attract ur allies to help u on with the kill.

While running, use the environment well for your cover and in open try running zig-zag with occassional jumps as this will avoid any sniper from targetting a headshot and there by high chances of a survival.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

are the tdf members gonna play tonight??? Add me too 

Is it ok if I add all of them in the origin list ??


----------



## iittopper (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^ YOU can add max 100 people afaik in origin .


----------



## abhidev (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



iittopper said:


> ^ YOU can add max 100 people afaik in origin .



Ohhh...in origin or battlelog ? I don't know... This is the first time I am using origin?


----------



## iittopper (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



abhidev said:


> Ohhh...in origin or battlelog ? I don't know... This is the first time I am using origin?



For both /


----------



## abhidev (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



iittopper said:


> For both /



Ohhh...so to join you guys I'll have to add you guys right?


----------



## Monk (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I can only see some German servers with low ping, i.e 200ms. No Singapore servers, found few japan servers but they don't like players from India.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Monk said:


> I can only see some German servers with low ping, i.e 200ms. No Singapore servers, found few japan servers but they don't like players from India.



Try to avoid servers from Japan, they are all Pro's


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Aug 21, 2013)

Add me too.  But I am not that good player


----------



## icebags (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> Try to avoid servers from Japan, they are all Pro's



singapore servers are not having any less pros, and often full with hackers. :/



Monk said:


> I can only see some German servers with low ping, i.e 200ms. No Singapore servers, found few japan servers but they don't like players from India.



some japan servers give good ping <150ms, and as i have not faced any racy issues there yet.

i wish i had good ping with german servers, they play all sorts or bf3 maps there, and most of the time they are nicely populated.


----------



## iittopper (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



abhidev said:


> Ohhh...so to join you guys I'll have to add you guys right?



yes .


----------



## abhidev (Aug 22, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Man all are pros... Just couldn't make out who shot me and from where


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Aug 22, 2013)

Hehehe... Will get used to it soon


----------



## kunalht (Aug 22, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

which DLC is best??


----------



## RCuber (Aug 22, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



kunalht said:


> which DLC is best??



B2K And CQ both give you 20 new weapons in total, for Xbow Aftermath is the one. 

CQ has better weapons than B2K.


----------



## chris (Aug 22, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



abhidev said:


> Man all are pros... Just couldn't make out who shot me and from where



Added you in origin. Keep playing, you will get used to it.


----------



## kartikoli (Aug 22, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

origin is worst (@#$%$#@ ... you know what i mean) its been 4 days and i am struggling with this @@#%%#. First it reset the download after 19gb to 16gb (happend 3 times) and when i started the download from start and reached 12gb around 10pm and now when i saw the download today morning(continuous download) it reached 9gb

continuous download for a night reached 12gb to 9gb (wow it looks like i am transferring the data to these useless origin server)


----------



## abhidev (Aug 22, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



kartikoli said:


> origin is worst (@#$%$#@ ... you know what i mean) its been 4 days and i am struggling with this @@#%%#. First it reset the download after 19gb to 16gb (happend 3 times) and when i started the download from start and reached 12gb around 10pm and now when i saw the download today morning(continuous download) it reached 9gb
> 
> continuous download for a night reached 12gb to 9gb (wow it looks like i am transferring the data to these useless origin server)



I was able to download Bf3 in just 4 hours with 2.5MB/sec  .. Maybe I was just lucky that night


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Aug 22, 2013)

It took 1 whole day to download


----------



## abhidev (Aug 22, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



prudhivisekhar said:


> It took 1 whole day to download



I don't how I got that much speed whereas my broadband plan allows only 180kbps download speed.


----------



## kartikoli (Aug 22, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

you can understand the frustration i am going through its been 4 days and i cant download this pathetic game. i must have downloaded above 30gb upto now i dont have any idea how to complete this download

EDIT: please some one PM or post a link to download retail DVD or clone dvd ... or anything which works


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 22, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I also got BF3 

Origin id = AlluAzad

Add me when playing


----------



## abhidev (Aug 22, 2013)

^added you...

M playing right now... Anyone??


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 22, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Tip for the downloaders - 

Pause the download in Origin every hour or so (or every at 1 GB increment) & then resume.
If you need to restart modem/pc/power cut, then "Pause" the download.

Since yesterday, Double XP (2XP) event is going on, it'll end on 26th. It means all your points earned every round is multiplied by 2 
So play as much as you can, unlocking will be easier.
When you are in a tank, switch to "gunner's" (F2 key), you'll soon unlock smoke , proximity scanner (shows enemy near tank). Equip the Proxy scanner in in-game menu or at Battle Log Loadout menu. (under Soldier menu)

*i.imgur.com/f3ofQYk.jpg


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 22, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Thanks for the tip


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 22, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



abhidev said:


> Man all are pros... Just couldn't make out who shot me and from where



I think we noobs should make a different clan..!!


----------



## iittopper (Aug 22, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



abhidev said:


> Man all are pros... Just couldn't make out who shot me and from where



dont worry man , when i started playing bf3 , my KD ratio wa 0.19 .



kunalht said:


> which DLC is best??



Depend on what you like . For me B2k and armour kill is best .


----------



## abhidev (Aug 22, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> I think we noobs should make a different clan..!!



Oh Yea... that's really needed... Was just playing on server with a name 'Noob server' something...man flying a chopper is tricky... Got suicide tags all the time for crashing them 

Can anyone make a clan??


----------



## kartikoli (Aug 22, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

yes please make noob friendly clan so that we get breathing time


----------



## abhidev (Aug 22, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Many times it happened that is killed instantly after spawning... I hate snipers


----------



## rakesh_ic (Aug 22, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



kartikoli said:


> yes please make noob friendly clan so that we get breathing time



Making a noob friendly clan will not help as your squad cant kill you and its others who kill u and they dont check if ur clan has a noob tag to it  

Make a mixed clan so that you have some newbies with the experienced playing along every time and thereby learning some skills from them and develop your own.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 22, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

All the pros in tdf can make a clan and we noobs shall join


----------



## icebags (Aug 22, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

yes, make TDF noob clan, tagsign TDFn.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 22, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I didn't downloaded BF3 yet..!! Though I have played it offline when it was released. Let's see will download BF3 within a week or so.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Aug 22, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



icebags said:


> yes, make TDF noob clan, tagsign TDFn.



Guys, to make life easier, i have started a thread here in TDF itself so that we can have all the list of battlelog ids at one place. Feel free to visit the thread and provide your details. The link is *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/177081-battlelog-ids-list-bf3-bf4.html#post1994487


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 22, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



rakesh_ic said:


> Guys, to make life easier, i have started a thread here in TDF itself so that we can have all the list of battlelog ids at one place. Feel free to visit the thread and provide your details. The link is *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/177081-battlelog-ids-list-bf3-bf4.html#post1994487



The same thing is listed on very first page of this thread. Why another thread?


----------



## rakesh_ic (Aug 22, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> The same thing is listed on very first page of this thread. Why another thread?



I dint notice.. thanks to the last read link in TDF that enables me to directly traverse to my last read posts  

I have requested mods to close the thread..



rakesh_ic said:


> Guys, to make life easier, i have started a thread here in TDF itself so that we can have all the list of battlelog ids at one place. Feel free to visit the thread and provide your details. The link is *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/177081-battlelog-ids-list-bf3-bf4.html#post1994487



Ignore this


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 22, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



rakesh_ic said:


> I dint notice.. thanks to the last read link in TDF that enables me to directly traverse to my last read posts
> 
> I have requested mods to close the thread..
> 
> ...



That's ok. Closed and Ignored


----------



## kartikoli (Aug 22, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

ok just played cooperative and now how do i play multiplayer and how do i select servers (obviously talking as a noob)


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Aug 22, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



kartikoli said:


> ok just played cooperative and now how do i play multiplayer and how do i select servers (obviously talking as a noob)



In battlelog go to browse server, u will see list of servers. N my request is pending accep it plz


----------



## kartikoli (Aug 22, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^^ accepted 2 requests and applied to TDFindia 

there i come 

i need to tweak my 580 as its got known issue with BF3 due to undervoltage (crashes)


----------



## 007 (Aug 22, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Hi guys.. Applied to TDFIndia. Kindly approve and add me. 
Origin ID: D3villl


----------



## RCuber (Aug 22, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



007 said:


> Hi guys.. Applied to TDFIndia. Kindly approve and add me.
> Origin ID: D3villl



added.


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 22, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Add me to the list 

Origin Id = AlluAzad


----------



## abhidev (Aug 22, 2013)

Me too

ID - Rockyat


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 22, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Add me  as well Stormfrost1


----------



## RCuber (Aug 22, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Allu Azad said:


> Add me to the list
> 
> Origin Id = AlluAzad





abhidev said:


> Me too
> 
> ID - Rockyat



Done. 

BTW my Friends list is almost full. so I may not accept any further requests in Battlelog.



Nerevarine said:


> Add me  as well Stormfrost1


done...


----------



## Monk (Aug 22, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I dont know if its me but every server that has 'noob' word in it is actually slaughter house, for 100 lvl pros. They specially join these servers to improve their K/D. I steer clear of noob servers.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 22, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Monk said:


> I dont know if its me but every server that has 'noob' word in it is actually slaughter house, for 100 lvl pros. They specially join these servers to improve their K/D. I steer clear of noob servers.



most pro servers are now filled with noobs


----------



## icebags (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

 if u r having that much difficulty, play metro maps (64 players full servers) for few days, it is easy and fast map, enemies are most of the time coming from the front only and they get engaged at 3 stair cases.

once u get used to it and unlock fast guns, join nosehair canals, then perhaps grand bazaar/operation firestorm etc.

if its open and huge map, try to avoid it for now, chances are high that u will get sniped/ filed from distance, before seeing the enemy. stay at closed confined infantry maps.

and yes, once in a while check lvlcap videos in youtube, when looking info on how to use a particular gun.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



icebags said:


> if u r having that much difficulty, play metro maps (64 players full servers) for few days, it is easy and fast map, enemies are most of the time coming from the front only and they get engaged at 3 stair cases.
> 
> once u get used to it and unlock fast guns, join nosehair canals, then perhaps grand bazaar/operation firestorm etc.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the tip...in those huge maps ppl are pro pilots too...they gun down you even when you are in a tank...will try other maps


----------



## RCuber (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



abhidev said:


> Thanks for the tip...in those huge maps ppl are pro pilots too...they gun down you even when you are in a tank...will try other maps



you know.. some times even pro tankers get destoryed by Pro Pilots, s18000RPM is the best Tank driver in TDF, but still a good pilot can take him out. I cannot recall anyone else who is that good at Tank in TDF ATM  , what usually happens in that when a pro pilot joins a server he almost always has his wingman with him, so the round is as good as lost.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 23, 2013)

Ohhh...for a tank to be effective you need to have someone to manage the machine gun and also who can repair the tank or else it gets tough against the choppers


----------



## RCuber (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



abhidev said:


> Ohhh...for a tank to be effective you need to have someone to manage the machine gun and also who can repair the tank or else it gets tough against the choppers



TDF has a better Tank Squad  , We can defend against Heli, but not jets. Not sure if San has taken down many jets with a tank.


----------



## anaklusmos (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Just wondering, do all of u guys have the premium pass?? 
Im also getting the Humble Bundle tomorrow, but sadly my laptop cannot run BF3 right now, will get a new one soon


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

What's a premium pass ?


----------



## avinandan012 (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



anaklusmos said:


> Just wondering, do all of u guys have the premium pass??
> Im also getting the Humble Bundle tomorrow, but sadly my laptop cannot run BF3 right now, will get a new one soon


why you want to get a laptop? get desktop


----------



## RCuber (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



anaklusmos said:


> Just wondering, do all of u guys have the premium pass??
> Im also getting the Humble Bundle tomorrow, but sadly my laptop cannot run BF3 right now, will get a new one soon


Its just Premium. some have it, some don't. 



Allu Azad said:


> What's a premium pass ?


Battlefield Premium is a service with which you get all DLC's, many of dog tags, exclusive and bonus content, also queue priority in servers. its expensive @2.7K , but you get all 5 DLC.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> Its just Premium. some have it, some don't.
> 
> 
> Battlefield Premium is a service with which you get all DLC's, many of dog tags, exclusive and bonus content, also queue priority in servers. its expensive @2.7K , but you get all 5 DLC.



It's of no use for us noobs if we are not good at it


----------



## rakesh_ic (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Allu Azad said:


> What's a premium pass ?



I guess he is talknig about BF3 premium which gives you access to all DLC's.



abhidev said:


> It's of no use for us noobs if we are not good at it



Yup its only for ppl who got bored of playing the same maps over and over in base game and want some extra content with some more game modes and dogtags etc etc..

I dont have a premium myself


----------



## anaklusmos (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



avinandan012 said:


> why you want to get a laptop? get desktop



I wish  .... Already have a desktop(i5-2500k@4 Ghz + HD6970  ) back at home but im in pune till december for internship (in NVIDIA  ) then off to college campus in January for my last sem there . So desktop is not really an option :/


----------



## abhidev (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



anaklusmos said:


> I wish  .... Already have a desktop(i5-2500k@4 Ghz + HD6970  ) back at home but im in pune till december for internship (in NVIDIA  ) then off to college campus in January for my last sem there . So desktop is not really an option :/



Get a Nvidia high end gfx while you are still there for a discount


----------



## anaklusmos (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



abhidev said:


> Get a Nvidia high end gfx while you are still there for a discount



Naah I asked, only US employees get all the good stuff (insane discounts,etc)  . If sum1 is coming from US then I can get upto 40% off on NVIDIA powered devices. Though I can still avail a one time 200$ discount on tegra devices, which i plan to use on some Tegra 4 phone (hopefully releasing in India before December)  .


----------



## kartikoli (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

kicked out from 4 servers due to high ping  then selected a sever with 8 players and was allowed to play for 6min. before my team won


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



kartikoli said:


> kicked out from 4 servers due to high ping  then selected a sever with 8 players and was allowed to play for 6min. before my team won


 yesterday i too got kicked out of two my ping was 260~290.


----------



## kartikoli (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



nikku_hot123 said:


> yesterday i too got kicked out of two my ping was 260~290.



my ping is 500~700 ... lol


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



kartikoli said:


> my ping is 500~700 ... lol



i thought mine is worst. Lol


----------



## kartikoli (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

i always knew i wont be able to play online but made this purchase just to purchase


----------



## kunalht (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

add me 
ID- kunalht


----------



## RCuber (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



kunalht said:


> add me
> ID- kunalht



Done.


----------



## icebags (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



kartikoli said:


> i always knew i wont be able to play online but made this purchase just to purchase



which server u r playing ? first check singapore servers , then some japan servers give 150-200ms pings, then try australian,  german and russian servers. i played many times with ~400ms, most of the time dont get kicked, but its inconvenient.


----------



## chris (Aug 24, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



kartikoli said:


> i always knew i wont be able to play online but made this purchase just to purchase



We need to specify country while searching for server. Select only japan and singapore, then you get low ping servers. Try playing at night, you get better ping.  Play on servers with very few players, so there won't be any admin to kick you for high ping or login to some empty  server, learn to fly helicopters, jets, that is fun too.


----------



## kartikoli (Aug 24, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



icebags said:


> which server u r playing ? first check singapore servers , then some japan servers give 150-200ms pings, then try australian,  german and russian servers. i played many times with ~400ms, most of the time dont get kicked, but its inconvenient.


i was playing on germany i believe


chris said:


> We need to specify country while searching for server. Select only japan and singapore, then you get low ping servers. Try playing at night, you get better ping.  Play on servers with very few players, so there won't be any admin to kick you for high ping or login to some empty  server, learn to fly helicopters, jets, that is fun too.


thanks will search accordingly

when i enter in the game then its difficult to understand who to kill .. i mean which color soldiers are friendlies ... few times i was killed as i didnt knew if i have to kill or not


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 24, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Newbies, see this pictorial for 'how to browse for servers' 

*i.imgur.com/GX9cy.jpg

Step 1 : Test your PINGS to various region/countries. Use Pingtest.net - The Global Broadband Quality Test
Step 2 : Set that country in "Region" filter, now you'll get severs with best ping.

Tips:
 1. Click the "Ping" tab to sort the pings (low to high)
 2. Try the other filters, if you want to play Conquest ONLY, then 'check' the Conquest option.


@RCuber, can you add this in first post?

Source


----------



## RCuber (Aug 24, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ Done.


----------



## chris (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



kartikoli said:


> when i enter in the game then its difficult to understand who to kill .. i mean which color soldiers are friendlies ... few times i was killed as i didnt knew if i have to kill or not



All your team mates have green or blue color on top of their head. If it is red or nothing, it is enemy. You can spot an enemy by aiming and pressing Q key. Once spotted, they are visible in mini map, so  all your team mate can see and kill him. 

Play TDM (team death match), they are small maps.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 25, 2013)

Will that enemy be spotted on the map all the time??


----------



## RCuber (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Hit the Q key to spot, other than than , when an enemy fires his unsilenced weapon, he shows up in the mini map for few seconds. he can also be spotted using a TUGS or a MAV.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 25, 2013)

What's Tugs and May??


----------



## snap (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

T-UGS - Battlefield Wiki - Battlefield 3, Bad Company 2, Weapons, Levels, Maps, Characters and more!


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

What pings are you guys getting ? 
My Origin download is way too slow.. Its been 4 days and only 10 gb has been downloaded.. 
Its not my internet connection as I can download other stuff pretty fast


----------



## RCuber (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ its a common problem with Origin, crap speeds. pings up to 250 are playable.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Nerevarine said:


> What pings are you guys getting ?
> My Origin download is way too slow.. Its been 4 days and only 10 gb has been downloaded..
> Its not my internet connection as I can download other stuff pretty fast



Mine downloaded within 15 Hours. And I'm getting around 90 - 100 Ping on Singapore / Hong Kong Servers.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ your battlelog ID?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> ^^ your battlelog ID?



krishnandusarkar - Battlelog / Battlefield 3


----------



## chris (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Nerevarine said:


> My Origin download is way too slow.. Its been 4 days and only 10 gb has been downloaded..
> Its not my internet connection as I can download other stuff pretty fast



if you are using third party dns (opendns, google dns etc..) switch to ISP provided DNS, then you will download from indian servers.


----------



## Monk (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Reached lvl 24 yayy! I must admit BF3 is THE best MP game i played so far, its so chaotic and immerse! Even brought the B2K DLC for big maps and new weapons. It was available on amazon for $5.99.

Only issue i have is that my shots don't register, sometimes i unload a whole clip on an enemy and he kills me with 2 shots and walks away with 25% health. Is it a ping issue? I usually play with 200-250ms ping on German servers.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Monk said:


> Reached lvl 24 yayy! I must admit BF3 is THE best MP game i played so far, its so chaotic and immerse! Even brought the B2K DLC for big maps and new weapons. It was available on amazon for $5.99.
> 
> Only issue i have is that my shots don't register, sometimes i unload a whole clip on an enemy and he kills me with 2 shots and walks away with 25% health. Is it a ping issue? I usually play with 200-250ms ping on German servers.



Yup, that is a ping issue.. currently facing the same problem in MoH multiplayer...
Damn EA will never assingn a server in India


----------



## Monk (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



> Yup, that is a ping issue.. currently facing the same problem in MoH multiplayer...
> Damn EA will never assingn a server in India



How active is MOH's MP?


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Its pretty active, but the problem is ping.. and the game itself
Just forget MoH multiplayer, even if I had good ping.. its still crap..
The multiplayer runs on Unreal Engine 3, which has guns whose damage equals to that of a potato gun..
The only available sniper comes with red dot sight instead of an actual scope.. WTF
Spawn positions are so bugged, even in team matches.. the other team just ducks in and spawn camps
In short, play BF3, forget MoH


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Nerevarine said:


> Its pretty active, but the problem is ping.. and the game itself
> Just forget MoH multiplayer, even if I had good ping.. its still crap..
> The multiplayer runs on Unreal Engine 3, which has guns whose damage equals to that of a potato gun..
> The only available sniper comes with red dot sight instead of an actual scope.. WTF
> ...



MP is what runs on FB2.0, SP runs on UE3.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Just Waiting for my BF3 download to complete ...


----------



## chris (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> MP is what runs on FB2.0, SP runs on UE3.



I read somewhere MP use FB, but my single player shows up FB2.0 when starting and nothing about UE3.

PM me if you need BF3 key, only get it is you can download ~20 GB of game through origin.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

which MoH are you guys talking about MoH 2010 or Warfighter? Warfighter uses FB2


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Will join BF3 party soon. Downloading this game is big PITA....


----------



## abhidev (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Man these servers with their names containing Noobs are a joke... I am just gonna stay away from them.... Killed 3 and died 22 times


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



abhidev said:


> Man these servers with their names containing Noobs are a joke... I am just gonna stay away from them.... Killed 3 and died 22 times



Lol. I think they are just trolls. Pros comes to noob servers to just improve their K/D ratio.


----------



## abhidev (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



nikku_hot123 said:


> Lol. I think they are just trolls. Pros comes to noob servers to just improve their K/D ratio.



True that


----------



## Monk (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

As i said before most 'noob' servers have bunch of lvl 100's with M16A3 farming kills. Stay clear of any noob server, if you really are looking for beginner server join one with 'Rank Cap'


----------



## abhidev (Sep 2, 2013)

Ohhh.... But there are around 10 servers with ping less than 200 for me... Abd most of them are team death matches  ...I like playing conquests


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Finished downloading BF3 

Installed .


It is sooo confusing 



Allu Azad said:


> Finished downloading BF3
> 
> Installed .
> 
> ...




And I am getting this error many times


Game disconnected: you were kicked by PunkBuster. Stated reason: PunkBuster kicked player 'AlluAzad' (for 0 minutes) ... Time Out trying to Update PB Client​


----------



## chris (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Allu Azad said:


> Game disconnected: you were kicked by PunkBuster. Stated reason: PunkBuster kicked player 'AlluAzad' (for 0 minutes) ... Time Out trying to Update PB Client​



Do you have any firewall ? Try stopping AV/Firewall and run the game.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

@allu PunkBuster Online Countermeasures


----------



## Reloaded (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Allu Azad said:


> Finished downloading BF3
> 
> Installed .
> 
> ...



check my video for solution


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

New to BF3 MP . Completed SP mode.
pratyush997 here!


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I am getting 300-340 pings everywhere be it US , Europe , Japan , Singapore .
DAFAK!


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Will start playing after mid sem


----------



## RCuber (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



rajatGod512 said:


> I am getting 300-340 pings everywhere be it US , Europe , Japan , Singapore .
> DAFAK!



are you running any torrents? and which connection do you have?


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Updated PB manually  I hope now the problems will be gone .

Firewall is correctly configured .


----------



## abhidev (Sep 4, 2013)

Can co-op be played with more than 2 players?


----------



## RCuber (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



abhidev said:


> Can co-op be played with more than 2 players?


nope.. this ain't borderland


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

No torrents , BSNL ISP .


----------



## chris (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



rajatGod512 said:


> No torrents , BSNL ISP .



try late night, pings are a sign-wave for me. At night i get low ping < 200. rarely < 100. Problem with BF3 is you can't play it when you want, you have to wait for good ping until we have indian servers.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

try adjusting the "network smoothness" setting in game.


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



chris said:


> try late night, pings are a sign-wave for me. At night i get low ping < 200. rarely < 100. Problem with BF3 is you can't play it when you want, you have to wait for good ping until we have indian servers.



the problem is not with BF3, its with BSNL & other ISP's 
On Airtel BB, I get 50ms ping to all Asian servers, but on Tata Docomo 3g, the lowest ping is 150. BSNL 3g=no pings (500+)


----------



## Monk (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Just switched to airtel now getting 80 - 120ms pings on all asian servers! My game is so much better! Getting KDR of 1 and above! 
Let's play tonight at 10pm what say guys?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^ Still downloading mate ... Still downloading 

(hey what is your origin ID)


----------



## icebags (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

add meh. id listed in front page.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

add me on the list -
rajatGod512 - Battlelog / Battlefield 3


----------



## kunalht (Sep 8, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

i have downloaded battlefield 3.
it's a very good game in multiplayer....
but, what is radio bacon ?
& what is tickets in each team?
also tell me how to unlock newer guns?
I like operation metro map.
suggest me other maps like that which have more shooting fighting and less vehicle fighting


----------



## abhidev (Sep 8, 2013)

Radio beacon allows you to create spawn positions on the map wherever you place them.


----------



## Monk (Sep 8, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

*Radio Bacon*, is a mobile spawn point for your team mates. If you are playing as sniper you should deploy it near the objectives.
*Ticket*s are essential, every time someone on your dies your team loses a ticket. Team with zero tickets left loses the game.
*To unlock* new guns, pick one class and stick to it.. Soon you will unlock all guns! 
*If you like Infantry* based maps, Play TDM (Team Death Match) they are without any tanks or other vehicles. Moreover you can buy a DLC called 'Close Quarters' which is completely based on small maps and no vehicles.


----------



## kunalht (Sep 8, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

ok thanks!!!


----------



## RCuber (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

How are the new guys holding up? .. on the receiving end eh?


----------



## kunalht (Sep 10, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

nice!!!
best Multiiplayer game ever!!
How is CLose quarter DLC?
Should I buy that DLC?
I like Team deathmatch type maps!!
Also tell me from where can i buy that at low cost??


----------



## icebags (Sep 10, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^ wait for a good offer. few days ago ea gave away CQ dlc for free, for few days.


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 10, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



icebags said:


> ^ wait for a good offer. few days ago ea gave away CQ dlc for free, for few days.



Oh! We missed it !


----------



## abhidev (Sep 10, 2013)

Anybody facing game crashes??? I have to restart the PC  every time it crashes


----------



## iittopper (Sep 10, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Update punkbuster.

Update punkbuster.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Battlelog at its finest 
*i.imgur.com/bdjrW2D.jpg


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> Battlelog at its finest
> *i.imgur.com/bdjrW2D.jpg



Wow... great news... Thanks.
Hope we won't get our a$$es kicked frequently now .

Bt .. why it's showing under Europe?? World geography has changed drastically last night. Lol


----------



## dan4u (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> Battlelog at its finest
> *i.imgur.com/bdjrW2D.jpg



somebody at dice thinks the British Empire still exists


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



GJ1001 said:


> After waiting more than 1+ years BF 3 & BF 4 (coming soon) servers are live in battlelog all servers are hosted in india and listed in Battlelog page, Here is link one of server : Dark Syndicate India/GamersPlatoon India - Multiplayer - Battlelog / Battlefield 3
> 
> if any questions feel free to contact me.


Good job. Thanks a lot. 

Only request is, can you number the servers. Its hard to know which server is which 

*i.imgur.com/VlRPL0J.png

I'm listing all the 5 servers here, bookmark it guys.
1. DS-India/ GP India - Multiplayer - Battlelog / Battlefield 3 (All Mas + DLC 32p)
2. Dark Syndicate India/GamersPlatoon India - Multiplayer - Battlelog / Battlefield 3
3. Ds/Gp India - Multiplayer - Battlelog / Battlefield 3 (All maps + DLC 16p)
4. Dark Syndicate India - Multiplayer - Battlelog / Battlefield 3
5. DS-India.org/GP india - Multiplayer - Battlelog / Battlefield 3


----------



## abhidev (Sep 12, 2013)

Wow!!! Good news!!


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

TDM Server Added   YEAH!

DS-India/ GP India TDM only - Multiplayer - Battlelog / Battlefield 3


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



rajatGod512 said:


> TDM Server Added   YEAH!
> 
> DS-India/ GP India TDM only - Multiplayer - Battlelog / Battlefield 3




404  ..


----------



## RCuber (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Nice.. got 2 MVP and a MVP3 in the few rounds I played in the Indian servers today  ... 

the noobs never know what wall hit them.. M320 + Frostbite 2 destruction FTW...


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^ FUUUUUUUU...............


----------



## rakesh_ic (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Looks like the indian servers dissappeared again.. I dint find them in the morining today.. not even in the listing


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Indian servers are offline from about 00.30 am last night .


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> Nice.. got 2 MVP and a MVP3 in the few rounds I played in the Indian servers today  ...
> 
> the noobs never know what wall hit them.. M320 + Frostbite 2 destruction FTW...



Hehehe...i saw those rounds with ur MVPs, 

Aah when i will get mine.. (noob)


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



rajatGod512 said:


> Indian servers are offline from about 00.30 am last night .



^^ along with that my electricity also gone
Plz bring it back.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

does anyone know where the servers are situated ?


----------



## RCuber (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



nikku_hot123 said:


> Hehehe...i saw those rounds with ur MVPs,
> 
> Aah when i will get mine.. (noob)



it will take time.. I think it was the first time ever I got two MVP's in a single day.. usually happens only once every 2-3 months  

play is noobs only server, where higher ranked players are not allowed..


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

S#!T !  Region - India dissapeared from servers


----------



## abhidev (Sep 13, 2013)

What's MVPs ???


----------



## rakesh_ic (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



abhidev said:


> What's MVPs ???



Most valuable player??


----------



## RCuber (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

BTW newbies.. go through this playlist.. Battlefield Friends - First Flight - YouTube


----------



## akkies_2000 (Sep 21, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I'm thinking of buying Aftermath (50% off right now on Origin). Just wanted to ask if there are enough servers with low pings. Thanks.


----------



## abhidev (Sep 21, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

man... i am facing rubberbanding issues


----------



## rock2702 (Sep 21, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

So finally downloaded 20gb of bf3 after 30 hrs.Started the campaign,feeling bored as it is the same old fps.Would like to play multiplayer,which server do i join?How do i join a server in which you guys play?

My battlelog id is rock2707...


----------



## RCuber (Sep 21, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



rock2702 said:


> So finally downloaded 20gb of bf3 after 30 hrs.Started the campaign,feeling bored as it is the same old fps.Would like to play multiplayer,which server do i join?How do i join a server in which you guys play?
> 
> My battlelog id is rock2707...



Read First post..


----------



## rock2702 (Sep 21, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> Read First post..



Ok, went through OP.Kindly add me to the platoon.My id is rock2707.When do you guys play usually?


----------



## RCuber (Sep 21, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



rock2702 said:


> Ok, went through OP.Kindly add me to the platoon.My id is rock2707.When do you guys play usually?



some one will be playing anytime of the day or night.. I usually play after 10 PM.

@new members.. when applying for platoon , please mention in this thread. else we wont accept the request.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 21, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

getting awesome pings of 200~ in european servers ...


----------



## kartikoli (Sep 22, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

please update my ID as well

ID : kartikoli


----------



## rock2702 (Sep 22, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

So how do we practice before playing different maps? Are there any practice maps? I am pretty average at fps,but with so much going on in the battlefield, I couldn't fathom where the enemy was and died 3 times continiously without killing even 1 

Is there some sort of guide for players totally new to bf3? Was getting around 140 pings on my airtel 3g in Singapore server, 300+ on bsnl bb .


----------



## icebags (Sep 22, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^follow lvlcap footsteps.


----------



## rock2702 (Sep 22, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



icebags said:


> ^follow lvlcap footsteps.



Sorry, didn't get you.


----------



## snap (Sep 22, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



rock2702 said:


> Sorry, didn't get you.



LevelCapGaming - YouTube


----------



## rakesh_ic (Sep 23, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

dying thrice without a kill can even happen to the seasoned gamers.. expect it go even worse and only the worsest untill u get the grip of the game.. 

So all i am saying is, dont lose hope or heart, just play along, lvl up and get good gears before u can pull off some good kills


----------



## RCuber (Sep 23, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



rakesh_ic said:


> dying thrice without a kill can even happen to the seasoned gamers.. expect it go even worse and only the worsest untill u get the grip of the game..
> 
> So all i am saying is, dont lose hope or heart, just play along, lvl up and get good gears before u can pull off some good kills



I died 10 times in a row yesterday, even with full squad support.. and we all are a skilled players. so $hit happens. 

BTW.. don't take tanks if its a close match, a skilled tanker can wreak havoc on the team. if you want to tank then play in Firestorm/caspain border maps as there are lots of tanks available at disposal. You can still be a good gunner though. Why I say this is because when driving most tankers use Reactive armor which takes can take more damage/hits. a drive without Reactive armor can be taken down in three hits.


----------



## icebags (Sep 23, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^do they know about recoil management and burst shooting ?


----------



## abhidev (Sep 23, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I enjoy using tank or being a machine gunner for the tank...  but you need to be on alert all the time to make sure no one comes near the tank as those damn c4 explosives can take down a tank in one shot


----------



## RCuber (Sep 23, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



icebags said:


> ^do they know about recoil management and burst shooting ?



xFactor Control Freak video series is good for that.. in fact , xFactors videos are far better than LVL Cap's videos . 

Control Freak EP 2: How to master the SCAR L in Battlefield 3 - YouTube

BF3: How to be a better noob Ep.1 - YouTube

How to tank 
BF3: How to Tank Ep.1 Picking an IFV setup - YouTube

his play lists 

rivaLxfactor - YouTube


----------



## icebags (Sep 23, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

i agree, xFactor videos are better for learning, but lvlcap is more fun to watch, comes with cool ideas very often


----------



## RCuber (Sep 24, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

this guy is doing a BF3 giveaway.. comment on that thread Giveaway! | Battlefield 3!! | Tank Gameplay : battlefield3


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 24, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> this guy is doing a BF3 giveaway.. comment on that thread Giveaway! | Battlefield 3!! | Tank Gameplay : battlefield3



That account is of 2 days old. Perhaps to increase the subscriber in his YT channel


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

got 10th Rank 

Battlelog down for maintenance .


----------



## RCuber (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Allu Azad said:


> got 10th Rank



heh.. get to the colonel!!!


----------



## kunalht (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

hii friends!
Suggest a gaming mouse for battlefield 3 under 2000 rs.
I am thinking to buy logitech g300.
Is it a good mouse?


----------



## chris (Oct 6, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Even basic mouse are same as gaming mouse. Gaming mouse adds some extra keys. 

I use Logitech G400, but i don't see much difference between this and my old cheap mouse. In fact new mouse made me stop playing BF3 for some time as i don't get the control like old mouse. It take me some time to adjust to new mouse, only reason i  am using G400 is because i paid for it.

See if you can try before buying. G300 have internal memory, so it will be better, G400, you have to wait for software to load to get the DPI you need,  with out software, it work at 400 DPI or somthing, dead slow, so i set windows to auto login (hate moving mouse to windows login box @ 400 DPI).


----------



## kunalht (Oct 6, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

OK!
ordered G300


----------



## rakesh_ic (Oct 7, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



chris said:


> Even basic mouse are same as gaming mouse. Gaming mouse adds some extra keys.
> 
> I use Logitech G400, but i don't see much difference between this and my old cheap mouse. In fact new mouse made me stop playing BF3 for some time as i don't get the control like old mouse. It take me some time to adjust to new mouse, only reason i  am using G400 is because i paid for it.
> 
> See if you can try before buying. G300 have internal memory, so it will be better, G400, you have to wait for software to load to get the DPI you need,  with out software, it work at 400 DPI or somthing, dead slow, so i set windows to auto login (hate moving mouse to windows login box @ 400 DPI).



Dude.. you should first understand how a gaming mouse works before saying your non gaming mouse is better than these mice.. 

If you think you can bypass installing the required softwares, you are wrong.. they are there to make your mouse work in the first instance, so put them on and dont crib about having to install them.

put on some DPI (above 800) if you really want the precision working on your way and for god sake buy a gaming mouse pad (assuming you dont have one). There are cheaper ones like Goliathus and QCK mini that you would like to check out.

Keep increasing the DPI as per your mouse capacity until you find it to be the sweet spot that you want it to be. For instance my Deathadder maxes at 3500DPI, but I find 2400DPI much of my liking and i play with that settings on.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

hey guys..my hdd crashed yesterday. and i lost my battlefield 3 installation.can anyone help me sending dvd or anyone from kerala is there?


----------



## tushar.gandhe (Oct 10, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

this seems like an old thread now..but is the platoon still up for joining??
i feel lonely on origin!


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 10, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



nikku_hot123 said:


> hey guys..my hdd crashed yesterday. and i lost my battlefield 3 installation.can anyone help me sending dvd or anyone from kerala is there?



Sending dvd is risky ! try to get from local friends or shops selling pirated discs or friends !


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Got it from digit1191. kudos to him.


----------



## digit1191 (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

 enjoy the game


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

If anyone needs Battlefield 3, PM me..

Code expired..


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

if anyone wants to give Battlefield 4 , PM me ....


----------



## rakesh_ic (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



rajatGod512 said:


> if anyone wants to give Battlefield 4 , PM me ....


Yeah and do u want some other games along?? may be the pre ordered copy of AC4, Watchdogs etc? Please let me know.. I was wondering what can I do with all these games so thought of giving it away for free.


----------



## snap (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



rakesh_ic said:


> Yeah and do u want some other games along?? may be the pre ordered copy of AC4, Watchdogs etc? Please let me know.. I was wondering what can I do with all these games so thought of giving it away for free.



soo.. can i have the games?


----------



## anaklusmos (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



rakesh_ic said:


> Yeah and do u want some other games along?? may be the pre ordered copy of AC4, Watchdogs etc? Please let me know.. I was wondering what can I do with all these games so thought of giving it away for free.





snap said:


> soo.. can i have the games?



same


----------



## rakesh_ic (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



anaklusmos said:


> same



I have only one preorders for each. Should I just crack them into two halves when i get the disks and send it to you both.. Or may be I should wait for more requests and split them accordingly. Also the keys will be split too in equal halves (so rest assured).


----------



## RCuber (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

finally got my MVP medal .. after two years of playing BF3


----------



## abhidev (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> finally got my MVP medal .. after two years of playing BF3



how many did you kill and how many times did you die??? Only one player in the team gets the award is it?


----------



## rakesh_ic (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



abhidev said:


> how many did you kill and how many times did you die??? Only one player in the team gets the award is it?



I have got it a couple of times in BF3 I guess..


----------



## RCuber (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



abhidev said:


> how many did you kill and how many times did you die??? Only one player in the team gets the award is it?



MVP Medal = 50 MVP Ribbons, i.e., you need to be the best player in that round to get a MVP Ribbon. 13-2

here is the battlereport Battle Report - Battlelog / Battlefield 3


----------



## digit1191 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I have close to 100 hours in BF3 and I am still a noob. I was only playing Noshahr Canals and Ziba Tower in the beginning. Just now I have started playing Rush and Conquest. But since I get 300 ping, it is very irritating to play big maps. Especially when jets and helis just pwn you everytime you get out in the open.


----------



## icebags (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^many people play footsoldier for life with assault class and don't touch anything else.

it cant be called noobism.


----------



## digit1191 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I mean I am not a noob when it comes to shooting skill or reflexes. What I meant was I do not know strategic positioning in those big maps, I am not a good pilot, can't anticipate where the enemy will come from (Cuz I really dint play much of Conquest in big maps) .. that kinda stuff..

For eg.take a Dota player who is f***kin great in 1v1 but cannot position himself properly for team fights/ganks.(And that is because he hasn't played much of 5v5). I guess that would make him a DotA noob because DotA is all about 5v5. 

And I guess BF is all about those big maps and Conquest. Just like COD is all about Death Matches and fast paced accurate shooting skills


----------



## ACidBaseD (Nov 1, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



digit1191 said:


> I mean I am not a noob when it comes to shooting skill or reflexes. What I meant was I do not know strategic positioning in those big maps, I am not a good pilot, can't anticipate where the enemy will come from (Cuz I really dint play much of Conquest in big maps) .. that kinda stuff..
> 
> For eg.take a Dota player who is f***kin great in 1v1 but cannot position himself properly for team fights/ganks.(And that is because he hasn't played much of 5v5). I guess that would make him a DotA noob because DotA is all about 5v5.
> 
> And I guess BF is all about those big maps and Conquest. Just like COD is all about Death Matches and fast paced accurate shooting skills



Games are all about fun. Not having? Stop; Change; play other game 
I have like 3-5 hours on battlefield 3, and i think i already know a lot of the game. It doesn't have a steep learning curve unlike DotA/CS:GO [Even after more than 5,000hrs+ on dota and 300hours+ on CS i can barely play with the pros.]

One tip to take out planes is whenever you hear them coming sleep down on the ground, when the voice changes from one ear to another i.e the plane crossed your head get up and shoot it down  [Engineer class is best for it]


----------



## sumonpathak (Nov 1, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



digit1191 said:


> I have close to 100 hours in BF3 and I am still a noob. I was only playing Noshahr Canals and Ziba Tower in the beginning. Just now I have started playing Rush and Conquest. But since I get 300 ping, it is very irritating to play big maps. Especially when jets and helis just pwn you everytime you get out in the open.



try long distance sniping in Firestrom..works awsome with lag xD


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 1, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



ACidBaseD said:


> Games are all about fun. Not having? Stop; Change; play other game
> I have like 3-5 hours on battlefield 3, and i think i already know a lot of the game. It doesn't have a steep learning curve unlike DotA/CS:GO [Even after more than 5,000hrs+ on dota and 300hours+ on CS i can barely play with the pros.]
> 
> One tip to take out planes is whenever you hear them coming sleep down on the ground, when the voice changes from one ear to another i.e the plane crossed your head get up and shoot it down  [Engineer class is best for it]


If i wasnt having fun why would i play for 100+ hours ?


----------



## rajsujayks (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Hey! I didn't know that such a thread like this existed at all. And now when I see this, I regret not having been here. I play BF3 too. Bought from the Humble Bundle and later a bought the Premium pack too. I'm using BSNL Broadband 512kbps. I used to play really well even thought the pings were around 150ms. But of late, BSNL has really serious issues in BF3 and I am not able to play at all. Game simply crashes due to server connection error.

P.S. I'd like to join the official platoon here, but when I try to apply, it says that the platoon has reached its maximum member limit.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ hi.. we have reached the max member limit of 100. its by design and cant do anything on that.


----------



## icebags (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

make a sister platoon with (1) suffix or something, and i think u can use the same platoon tag there.


----------



## rajsujayks (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



icebags said:


> make a sister platoon with (1) suffix or something, and i think u can use the same platoon tag there.



This seems to be a good idea..


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

any1 still playing bf3?


----------



## kunalht (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

yes !!
i dont have BF4 so, still playing BF3...


----------



## SunE (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Yep me too playing like crazy these past few days. 
Add me T0rN4D0-SuNnY - Battlelog / Battlefield 3


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

actually i am kind of new to this game so was wondering if any1 still plays........

plz add me to the tdf platoon.........


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Me too playing as I am fed up with BF4 buggs. 
If u guys have microphone I would like to squad up for the best experience. My id is-nikku_hot123 and I usually play after 10pm


----------



## anky (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

bf3 is available for 250rs on origin, should i buy it?, will i find players for multiplayers still? ( after bf4 has arrived long ago)


----------



## RCuber (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



anky said:


> bf3 is available for 250rs on origin, should i buy it?, will i find players for multiplayers still? ( after bf4 has arrived long ago)



For Rs. 250 ? yes, there are still lot of servers available and people are actively playing the game. I have to wait in Q for my fav 64p TDM server .


----------



## anky (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> For Rs. 250 ? yes, there are still lot of servers available and people are actively playing the game. I have to wait in Q for my fav 64p TDM server .


bought it, and also made my 2 friends buy it..!!


----------



## Superayush (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Hey anyone can give me tip on how to knock out a pro chopper who is using ECM jammer as infantry


----------



## RCuber (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Superayush said:


> Hey anyone can give me tip on how to knock out a pro chopper who is using ECM jammer as infantry



As a single infantry guy it's difficult, but as a squad it's possible. Learn the pattern of his flight path. If he is hovering too high them it's not possible cause they are douche bags and won't come down for combat


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

any1 up for bf 3 mp plz msg me my id gta0gagan


----------



## Superayush (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

U play on PC......wish some of the people here played on ps3 :/


----------



## quad_core (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Hello Team,
I have just purchased BF3 from origin sale for Rs250 . I want to play BF3 multiplayer , but I am a noob at it . Generally I play F1, Dirt3 , Grid2 online . This will the first time I will be playing BF3 . So I fired it up and it opened some battlelog, and then it was all confusing lol.Can someone help me out ? Please add me : i_m_stryker123


----------



## icebags (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

select multiplayer, tick the maps and countries and fetch the server list. join one with low ping. 

enjoy.


----------



## anky (Apr 27, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

i got my bf3, and its been just a day and i have played so much.Its awesome!!...but i am not getting any kills, i only capture flag and gain points and use tanks sometimes, learning how to fly jets and helicopters, its so tough flying jets.and i get killed so easily in DM or Rush matches.
pls add me to the list, and add me on origin too.
here is my battlelog profile
*battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/anks_walia/stats/294397163/pc/


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 27, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



ACidBaseD said:


> Games are all about fun. Not having? Stop; Change; play other game
> I have like 3-5 hours on battlefield 3, and i think i already know a lot of the game. It doesn't have a steep learning curve unlike DotA/CS:GO [Even after more than *5,000hrs+ on dota and 300hours+ on CS i can barely play with the pros.*]
> 
> One tip to take out planes is whenever you hear them coming sleep down on the ground, when the voice changes from one ear to another i.e the plane crossed your head get up and shoot it down  [Engineer class is best for it]



 are you serious

- - - Updated - - -



anky said:


> i got my bf3, and its been just a day and i have played so much.Its awesome!!...but i am not getting any kills, i only capture flag and gain points and use tanks sometimes, learning how to fly jets and helicopters, its so tough flying jets.and i get killed so easily in DM or Rush matches.
> pls add me to the list, and add me on origin too.
> here is my battlelog profile
> *battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/anks_walia/stats/294397163/pc/



Flying jets is tough at first yeah but a very good tip you can use is remap the pitch up button to spacebar instead of mouse up.. That way you will never loose altitude while flying and you can use the mouse for more precise aim adjustment instead of moving it up all the time to adjust height


----------



## ACidBaseD (Apr 27, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Nerevarine said:


> are you serious
> 
> - - - Updated - - -



That post was made 7 months ago LOL.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 27, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

yeah but 5000 hours of dota 2.. holy **** thats  too much


----------



## icebags (Apr 27, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

wow, get a life, do something else. 

i donno even in my whole gaming life i scored that many hours, being active or being afk .


----------



## chris (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Nerevarine said:


> yeah but 5000 hours of dota 2.. holy **** thats  too much



Who have 5K hours of Dota 2 ?
 [MENTION=110244]Nerevarine[/MENTION] Thanks for the BF3 Jet Tip, i can't get it to fly, it go so fast, i can't get time to shoot on target or hit sky and become non responsive most of the time. I can fly helicopters like a noob


----------



## RCuber (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Just checked my BF3 stats 1178.31 Hrs.. 
*i.imgur.com/MpC5SOhb.jpg


----------



## RCuber (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Bf3 free on origin till 3rd June. Get your copy nao
*www.origin.com/en-in/store/buy/battlefield-3/pc-download/base-game/standard-edition


----------



## snap (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> Bf3 free on origin till 3rd June. Get your copy nao
> *www.origin.com/en-in/store/buy/battlefield-3/pc-download/base-game/standard-edition



thanks


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> Bf3 free on origin till 3rd June. Get your copy nao
> *www.origin.com/en-in/store/buy/battlefield-3/pc-download/base-game/standard-edition



already bought it..........


----------



## Nerevarine (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> Bf3 free on origin till 3rd June. Get your copy nao
> *www.origin.com/en-in/store/buy/battlefield-3/pc-download/base-game/standard-edition



does it remain in library forever ??


----------



## RCuber (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Nerevarine said:


> does it remain in library forever ??



Yes..


----------



## GamerSlayer (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Guys, please tell me something! I have a slow internet and I just came to know about this free thing. So, I began download and am pretty sure that it would take more time than June 3 to download. Will I lose it if it crosses the deadline? I always wanted to play BF online but never could. This is my chance!


----------



## RCuber (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ Sent you a PM, You just have to add the game to your Origin Library, thats all, you can download it any time you want after that..


----------



## pratyush997 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

As expected, there are atleast 2 cheaters in every server now..


----------



## Pasapa (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Well, wait a month, most hackers will be banned by then.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Wish activision would suck up their greed and giveout some Black Ops1 or MW3 for free.. EA gave BF3 for FREE, i mean they overprice a lot, but still they gave out a  game for free..


----------



## Pasapa (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^why do you need **** cod games?


----------



## pratyush997 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Pasapa said:


> Well, wait a month, most hackers will be banned by then.


LOL.. Folks have multiple accounts by now and free period gonna last few more days.
PB takes 2-3 weeks for ban and as paid hacks ( undetected ones ) exists. 

R.I.P BF3


----------



## rakesh_ic (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Nerevarine said:


> Wish activision would suck up their greed and giveout some Black Ops1 or MW3 for free.. EA gave BF3 for FREE, i mean they overprice a lot, but still they gave out a  game for free..



I wont even bother to get COD even if its free. 

Reason:: I care for my B/W with the doomed FUP in place.


----------



## ankush28 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



rakesh_ic said:


> I wont even bother to get COD even if its free.
> 
> Reason:: I care for my B/W with the doomed FUP in place.



Same here bro. CoD ghost download will suck my whole month's fup 

Need Little help here - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=2118225


----------



## Gen.Libeb (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



RCuber said:


> ^^ Sent you a PM, You just have to add the game to your Origin Library, thats all, you can download it any time you want after that..



What pm ?   I think  I'll have the same problem too  (download not completing before 3 June). 
I'll look at this free thing when I go home later today.


----------



## Pasapa (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



pratyush997 said:


> LOL.. Folks have multiple accounts by now and free period gonna last few more days.
> PB takes 2-3 weeks for ban and as paid hacks ( undetected ones ) exists.
> 
> R.I.P BF3




Hmm, thinking of creating multiple accounts and getting the game, later I can sell them for $2 each


----------



## ankush28 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Gen.Libeb said:


> What pm ?   I think  I'll have the same problem too  (download not completing before 3 June).
> I'll look at this free thing when I go home later today.



Once you have added to library you can download it layer anytime. Just like you've bought it! Simple!


Pasapa said:


> Hmm, thinking of creating multiple accounts and getting the game, later I can sell them for $2 each



Nice Idea


----------



## RCuber (May 30, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Gen.Libeb said:


> What pm ?   I think  I'll have the same problem too  (download not completing before 3 June).
> I'll look at this free thing when I go home later today.



Just add the game to your Origin Library before 3rd June, that's all. you can download it next year also.

- - - Updated - - -

So I played a few rounds.. this sums it up. 


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/hIG0inl.jpg


----------



## Hrishi (May 30, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Downloading BF3 free now. If you guys still play it mp then you can expect me this weekend. 
Its ***** huge though. 20gigs.!!! I will take it to office tomorrow to download at high speed.


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 30, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

multiplayer working on it or not??


----------



## anirbandd (May 30, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Hrishi said:


> Its ***** huge though. 20gigs.!!! I will take it to office tomorrow to download at high speed.



Me Jealous.

PS: hope you get caught and spanked.


----------



## abhidev (May 30, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



anirbandd said:


> Me Jealous.
> 
> PS: hope you get caught and spanked.



 

everyone in my office used to do that since it was a startup ...but now that we have got acquired all the good ol' days are gone


----------



## RCuber (May 30, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



pkkumarcool said:


> multiplayer working on it or not??



Working!! played yesterday night.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (May 31, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I keep on getting this error.  _*"you were disconnected from ea online (1) ".*_

I disabled the AV, re-installed BattleLog Web plugins , looked up on google  but no success. 
Any ideas ?


----------



## Allu Azad (May 31, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Gen.Libeb said:


> I keep on getting this error.  _*"you were disconnected from ea online (1) ".*_
> 
> I disabled the AV, re-installed BattleLog Web plugins , looked up on google  but no success.
> Any ideas ?


Try updating Punk Buster.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (May 31, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Allu Azad said:


> Try updating Punk Buster.




No success still. so far I've 

- disabled the AV, 
- re-installed BattleLog Web plugins 
- Updated Punk buster by  Adding BF3 in the pbsetup 
- Checked on Firefox 29 & Chrome 35
- Restarted windows by disabling all non-Microsoft services in MsConfig
- Repaired BF3 in Origin, I tried updating but it says all set.


Could it be slow pings ?  How can i check that ?
Or I might have to re-download it ?


----------



## pratyush997 (May 31, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Gen.Libeb said:


> I keep on getting this error.  _*"you were disconnected from ea online (1) ".*_
> 
> I disabled the AV, re-installed BattleLog Web plugins , looked up on google  but no success.
> Any ideas ?


That's origin error.. Restart origin and make sure you are not "offline" in it.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (May 31, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I logged in with the Origin username instead of email Id and it worked.


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 31, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Downloaded at 1.34MB/s playing now feels awesome 


*i.imgur.com/TGNkQKa.jpg


----------



## Pasapa (May 31, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Bah, im dling at 256kbps. 3 gb down 17 to go.


----------



## zoneofSAM (Jun 1, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Add me in TDF PLATOON
origin id :- zoneofsam


----------



## RCuber (Jun 1, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

[MENTION=99171]pkkumarcool[/MENTION] : cannot add currently, some error when accepting friend request.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jun 1, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



zoneofSAM said:


> Add me in TDF PLATOON
> origin id :- zoneofsam



TDF has a team or what ? 

I played BF3  first time today (Also my fist time playing any fps multiplayer). Well I suck at it, but after 2.5 hours I got a slighty better than the first hour.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 1, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

add me gta0gagn i have yet to start my mp carrier in bf3 ...........


----------



## snap (Jun 1, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

origin id : VenerableSnap


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 1, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Battlefield 3 Stats - All stats about BF3

about 100,000 playing right now .. omfg


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 1, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



pasapa said:


> battlefield 3 stats - all stats about bf3
> 
> about 100,000 playing right now .. Omfg


dayum!!!!!!


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jun 1, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Add me in.    
Origin ID: GenLibeb



Pasapa said:


> about 100,000 playing right now .. omfg


wow..  I'm playing now.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 1, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

way too many hackers in BF3..


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 1, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

im having an age old computer so if i download it now, is there a way to transfer it to the new computer in future ?


----------



## kunalht (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> im having an age old computer so if i download it now, is there a way to transfer it to the new computer in future ?



yes you can.....
transfer data files in new pc from origin folder.


----------



## snap (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Always wondered why battlefield have the browser menu, cant they have normal ingame menu like other games?


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

what is the dl size for the standard edition of this game?? 

i got it from the 100% sale yesterday..


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



anirbandd said:


> what is the dl size for the standard edition of this game??
> 
> I got it from the 100% sale yesterday..



19.9 gb

- - - Updated - - -



snap said:


> Always wondered why battlefield have the browser menu, cant they have normal ingame menu like other games?



They could have ... But Battlefield doesn't , BTW Battlelog is awesome thankfully .


----------



## icebags (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



snap said:


> Always wondered why battlefield have the browser menu, cant they have normal ingame menu like other games?



so that ppl may drool over their and friens' stats all the time and play whenever they want..... meh


----------



## SunE (Jun 3, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Played a few rounds yesterday after many months. Servers are full of noobs trying to level up with shotguns thanks to the generosity of EA


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 3, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Can we log in to ORIGIN/EA account using only the username?? 

im trying to help out [MENTION=122246]101gamzer[/MENTION] ..


----------



## SunE (Jun 3, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^^ Yea sure. Username/e-mail and password


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 3, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

not working man... saying incorrect email.. can you gimme the login url?? 

pls amke it fast.. am trying to get BF3 into his acc before the offer expires..


----------



## icebags (Jun 3, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Battlelog / Log in


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 3, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

got it..


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jun 3, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Played for the first time 


Ahaaaa


----------



## DDIF (Jun 4, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Okay, 3 years owned and started playing just now. Seems good.
Whom of you are interested in Indian BF3 Server?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 4, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



ManiDhillon said:


> Okay, 3 years owned and started playing just now. Seems good.
> Whom of you are interested in Indian BF3 Server?



Well there have been quite a few BF3 Indian server , but mostly all go down after 15-20 days , mostly because of hackers and inactivity . Well I am up for bf3 indian server anyday , provided it should have all 3 modes (Conquest/Rush/TDM) .


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 4, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I dont think indian server is officially supported.. all the servers i see are from singapore


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 4, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Downloaded BF3 on a 512 kbps connection after more than 100 hours of downloading.. I thank my friends , my family and god for helping me get through this horrific time period..


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 4, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Pasapa said:


> Downloaded BF3 on a 512 kbps connection after more than 100 hours of downloading.. I thank my friends , my family and god for helping me get through this horrific time period..



I know that feel bro ... I too download BF3 and BF4 on 512 kbps .. *shivers*


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jun 4, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Lol..  Imagine downloading at 512 kbps and at 99 %it crashed.. Lol


----------



## icebags (Jun 4, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Pasapa said:


> Downloaded BF3 on a 512 kbps connection after more than 100 hours of downloading.. I thank my friends , my family and god for helping me get through this horrific time period..





rajatGod512 said:


> I know that feel bro ... I too download BF3 and BF4 on 512 kbps .. *shivers*


u ppl take headache too much, u should have put it on download and be left for some holiday destination for 4 days na ? like bankok or singapore .......


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 4, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



kalam_gohab said:


> Lol..  Imagine downloading at 512 kbps and at 99 %it crashed.. Lol






Spoiler



*www.my-favorite-coloring.net/Images/Large/Famous-characters-Troll-face-Bad-Poker-Face-141131.png


----------



## DDIF (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



rajatGod512 said:


> Well there have been quite a few BF3 Indian server , but mostly all go down after 15-20 days , mostly because of hackers and inactivity . Well I am up for bf3 indian server anyday , provided it should have all 3 modes (Conquest/Rush/TDM) .





Nerevarine said:


> I dont think indian server is officially supported.. all the servers i see are from singapore



Yes you are right, Indian servers are not fully supported. Only one company used to provide Indian BF3/BF4 servers, it was multiplay.
I and some other people bought their CSGO server because of their good price and low latency, but the stupid CSGO hackers tried to DDoS their server.
So the company where they were hosting their machines (I think Tata) shutdown and terminated their service without any notice to them (multiplay).
They left Indian market after that incident and swore not to return.
All we can do is host on Singapore servers, ping will be high for some and normal for some, there is no other option. Even if we can buy a Dedicated machine, EA only allow big companies to host BF3/BF4.


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Started playing it , infantry combat's easy like in bf4 but the game always has a blue tint to it and its quite difficult to see the enemy players..


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Nerevarine said:


> I dont think indian server is officially supported.. all the servers i see are from singapore


I haven't seen any Indian server yet in the few days that I've played, I even played on a Bangladesh server on Tuesday !!! 




Pasapa said:


> Started playing it , infantry combat's easy like in bf4 but the game always has a blue tint to it and its quite difficult to see the enemy players..



You playing first time and finding it easy ??    
I keep on dying often, its like most of the players are pros, I cant kill even on being prone or keeping steady  others gun me down while running.


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Gen.Libeb said:


> You playing first time and finding it easy ??
> I keep on dying often, its like most of the players are pros, I cant kill even on being prone or keeping steady  others gun me down while running.



i have played bf4 for like 130 hours , bf3 is not very different . so once i got the correct sensitivity it seems easy..


----------



## SunE (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

For those of you who are just starting out, watch some tutorial videos by LevelCap on youtube. It'll really help you out. I watched them after having played the game for about an year but I still manged to take my gameplay to a whole new level.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



ManiDhillon said:


> Yes you are right, Indian servers are not fully supported. Only one company used to provide Indian BF3/BF4 servers, it was multiplay.
> I and some other people bought their CSGO server because of their good price and low latency, but the stupid CSGO hackers tried to DDoS their server.
> So the company where they were hosting their machines (I think Tata) shutdown and terminated their service without any notice to them (multiplay).
> They left Indian market after that incident and swore not to return.
> All we can do is host on Singapore servers, ping will be high for some and normal for some, there is no other option. Even if we can buy a Dedicated machine, EA only allow big companies to host BF3/BF4.



even then, I find most singapore servers give 90-100 ping which is good enough for Multiplayer IMO..


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Nerevarine said:


> even then, I find most singapore servers give 90-100 ping which is good enough for Multiplayer IMO..



I play on a Singapore server. They always play the metro map with total 64 players. Ping 80. 
Look out for agent_tashi


----------



## DDIF (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Nerevarine said:


> even then, I find most singapore servers give 90-100 ping which is good enough for Multiplayer IMO..





nomad47 said:


> I play on a Singapore server. They always play the metro map with total 64 players. Ping 80.
> Look out for agent_tashi



I agree, I get 93 to 104 ms ping on most Singapore servers. The thing is, there is always a long queue to join the game. If most people are interested here then we can get our own server in Singapore, a 32 slot server would cost 3036/- INR/month.


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Is there a voice chat in multiplayer?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Lol got mvp at first mp game in bf3.... Later got screwed


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

The server's are filled with noobs , great time to do kill whore.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

most servers have 1-2 hackers, sadly itll take weeks before PB bans them


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



nomad47 said:


> Is there a voice chat in multiplayer?



yes through battlelog ...


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



rajatGod512 said:


> yes through battlelog ...



How?
I mean as like in CS 1.6. Press a button and speak like that


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



nomad47 said:


> How?
> I mean as like in CS 1.6. Press a button and speak like that



There is a button in Key binding option in game , under VOIP most probably it is LALT .


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



rajatGod512 said:


> There is a button in Key binding option in game , under VOIP most probably it is LALT .


Darn I must have missed it. Searched for quite sometime yesterday


----------



## ratul (Jun 6, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

hmm, isn't anyone facing the stat reset issues? Bf3 forums are filled with that, yesterday, i was at lvl8, played a very good match, unlocked some things for sv98, and quit the game to see nothing has been updated in battlelog, today, played some matched, got lvl9 with again some unlocks, again not updated, logged out and logged in again, and now it doesn't show any stats for me, though my game activity tab clearly shows all the things i unlocked and got since yesterday..


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 6, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



ratul said:


> hmm, isn't anyone facing the stat reset issues? Bf3 forums are filled with that, yesterday, i was at lvl8, played a very good match, unlocked some things for sv98, and quit the game to see nothing has been updated in battlelog, today, played some matched, got lvl9 with again some unlocks, again not updated, logged out and logged in again, and now it doesn't show any stats for me, though my game activity tab clearly shows all the things i unlocked and got since yesterday..



I am facing the same issur


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 6, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Am a noob in multiplayey but there are some people in multiplayer without common. They hop into a tank and just drive away without waiting for others


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 6, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



ratul said:


> hmm, isn't anyone facing the stat reset issues? Bf3 forums are filled with that, yesterday, i was at lvl8, played a very good match, unlocked some things for sv98, and quit the game to see nothing has been updated in battlelog, today, played some matched, got lvl9 with again some unlocks, again not updated, logged out and logged in again, and now it doesn't show any stats for me, though my game activity tab clearly shows all the things i unlocked and got since yesterday..



I had same issue , but I got my stats back after contacting EA .


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 6, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

i got my stats back after waiting.

This is a message i got today.

ERROR
Game disconnected: you were kicked by an admin. Stated reason: Sorry, players from India are not allowed.


Thank you so much indian gamers. lel


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 6, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^Racist server is racist


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 6, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Pasapa said:


> i got my stats back after waiting.
> 
> This is a message i got today.
> 
> ...



Some Indian guy must have kicked his ass in past


----------



## 101gamzer (Jun 6, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



nomad47 said:


> Some Indian guy must have kicked his ass in past



Server Admin should be killed may be he is paki or bangali(no offence)


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 6, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Anyone up for co op tonight?? At 00.00 hrs


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 6, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^maybe , if im bored.


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 6, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Roger that. agent_tashi is my ID. Add me or post here at that time


----------



## icebags (Jun 6, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Pasapa said:


> ERROR
> Game disconnected: you were kicked by an admin. Stated reason: Sorry, players from India are not allowed.


its auto generated message based on ping &/or ip address, some servers are configured not to allow distant connections for the sake of fluent gameplay. i often get to see those at uk servers. 
dont bang ur head over it, similar message was probably shown to vietnam players as well.


----------



## SunE (Jun 7, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Hey can someone please help me out here. I need an EOD bot kill for unlocking mtar-21 but I don't have premium. Can someone with premium play with me for a round so that I can use their kit and get a kill.


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 7, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

played on a 1400 ticket server. bad decision ( had to play for 90 mins )




icebags said:


> its auto generated message based on ping &/or ip address, some servers are configured not to allow distant connections for the sake of fluent gameplay. i often get to see those at uk servers.
> dont bang ur head over it, similar message was probably shown to vietnam players as well.



 that was to a singapore server , where i get 80 ping..


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 7, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Pasapa said:


> played on a 1400 ticket server. bad decision ( had to play for 90 mins )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was one hell of a long match. We won though 

Finally got the hang of flying a jet. It was much easier at HAWX. Controls are damn sensitive. And no use for a team if a noob is flying it. At most you can have dogfights and without the missiles it is hard to do any real damage.


----------



## 101gamzer (Jun 7, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^Sounds like a good match.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 8, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Downloaded BF3 ( it took more than a week in downloading the effing thing on a 512kbps con.) , started multiplayer.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 9, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



SunE said:


> Hey can someone please help me out here. I need an EOD bot kill for unlocking mtar-21 but I don't have premium. Can someone with premium play with me for a round so that I can use their kit and get a kill.



EOD bot gets unlocked at 25,000 engineer points with or without premium .


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 9, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Damn this summer , laptop reaching 102-103C while playing , BF3.
Guys ,  the system heats up more in MP mode , right ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 9, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Hrishi said:


> Damn this summer , laptop reaching 102-103C while playing , BF3.
> Guys ,  the system heats up more in MP mode , right ?



yup, MP mode is more taxing.. even my GPU heats up to 70C in MP, no other game does this


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jun 9, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I had to play MP alone for an hour today on an empty map just to get the hang of flying jets & keybindings.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 9, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Gen.Libeb said:


> I had to play MP alone for an hour today on an empty map just to get the hang of flying jets & keybindings.


guys , what's your origin IDs ? 
I will join on weekends. 

- - - Updated - - -

I played straight 4+ hours today , and got promoted to Rank 4.  ,


----------



## DDIF (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Rented a server for BF3 for testing. You can join the server here.
My id is CPQR. Make a plan and we can all play together sometime.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Weekend.


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I will try at night tonight. Look out for agent_tashi


----------



## SunE (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Add me T0rN4D0-SuNnY


----------



## DVJex (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Hrishi said:


> Damn this summer , laptop reaching 102-103C while playing , BF3.
> Guys ,  the system heats up more in MP mode , right ?



Even my laptop heats up, so i just play at low. And use a cooling fan.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Mine too runs at 85-90C at peak summers without AC


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

After using mx2 it has dropped to a maximum of 85c for cpu and 75_80c for gpu.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

can we all play with voice chat some way, dont care skype or steam or g+ or any other way because running around without it kind of sucks, especially conquest 
and agent_tashi plays too well 
my id is DrStreetmentionr but its a temp id


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Anorion said:


> can we all play with voice chat some way, dont care skype or steam or g+ or any other way because running around without it kind of sucks, especially conquest
> and agent_tashi plays too well
> my id is DrStreetmentionr but its a temp id



Yeah am seriously missing voice chat.
I think the server rented has VOIP. [MENTION=129278]mandhilon[/MENTION] can confirm. Or else we can do the same as last time you guys did (using steam, right?)

And I play too well?? And here I was thinking I was one of the worst last playdate. Or wait, you are being sarcastic, right?


----------



## DDIF (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

[MENTION=154031]nomad47[/MENTION] Yes I do have a 25 slots VOIP Game Server of Mumble. It also allow using positional voice data. Search mumble positional voice data in Google. It is not so easy to setup on server side, so I will only set it up if there are atleast 5-6 people to test and use it. Using Steam is also good.
P.S: The name is ManiDhillon not Man Dhillon.


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



ManiDhillon said:


> [MENTION=154031]nomad47[/MENTION] Yes I do have a 25 slots VOIP Game Server of Mumble. It also allow using positional voice data. Search mumble positional voice data in Google. It is not so easy to setup on server side, so I will only set it up if there are atleast 5-6 people to test and use it. Using Steam is also good.
> P.S: The name is ManiDhillon not Man Dhillon.



We can use it effectively if somehow it can be configured that all D3W tags are teamed up. and we can have voice chat


----------



## DDIF (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

It can be configured to allow 25 people to chat but what's the use of configuring if no one is gonna use it. Believe it or not most of our fellow members don't even own mics.


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I'm experiencing heavy lag when i turn my mouse (i skip a few frames , game destroyer), its happening only in bf3..


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Only me and Mani are on Mic most of the time ...


----------



## Anorion (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Pasapa said:


> I'm experiencing heavy lag when i turn my mouse (i skip a few frames , game destroyer), its happening only in bf3..



yep me too, today only
i thought it was some problem with my comp


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



rajatGod512 said:


> Only me and Mani are on Mic most of the time ...



hey even i am there in mic but you guys dnt listen........

- - - Updated - - -



Pasapa said:


> I'm experiencing heavy lag when i turn my mouse (i skip a few frames , game destroyer), its happening only in bf3..



i am also experiencing lag sometimes when i go forward and then find that i am actually at same place.........


----------



## Anorion (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

eh totally missed you guys today


----------



## SunE (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Mumble is pretty easy to set up I guess. I do host a local server on my lappy itself when me & my friends play CS but don't know how you'll do it on a remote server. Anyways I can help in mumble testing. Playing as a complete squad is THE way to play BF games. We can be like Battlefield Friends(BFFs)


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



SunE said:


> Mumble is pretty easy to set up I guess. I do host a local server on my lappy itself when me & my friends play CS but don't know how you'll do it on a remote server. Anyways I can help in mumble testing. Playing as a complete squad is THE way to play BF games. We can be like Battlefield Friends(BFFs)



i find teamspeak better than mumble.


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Pasapa said:


> I'm experiencing heavy lag when i turn my mouse (i skip a few frames , game destroyer), its happening only in bf3..



I did not find lag today. played in 91ms ping.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

this game or grp, im surprised by the amount of score I get despite sucking at killing. i don't even try to much kill at all, just go to the point and hang around without dying.
why do so few people care about capping, it gets more points


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Anorion said:


> this game or grp, im surprised by the amount of score I get despite sucking at killing. i don't even try to much kill at all, just go to the point and hang around without dying.
> why do so few people care about capping, it gets more points



People forget that BF3 is a team game. Its not about killing maximum number of opponents its about how well one has supported his team.


----------



## DDIF (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Okay, Mumble Server is setup. Here is the IP Address.
Download Mumble from Sourceforge and set it up. Then put the following information to connect to the server.
*Label: D3W or Anything you want
IP/Host: 119.81.1.187
Port: 54808
Username: Your origin in-game username.
Password: ask me in PM*

*Password is must to join.*


----------



## Faun (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Anorion said:


> this game or grp, im surprised by the amount of score I get despite sucking at killing. i don't even try to much kill at all, just go to the point and hang around without dying.
> why do so few people care about capping, it gets more points



That's what [MENTION=2132]RCuber[/MENTION] used to do and write about in this thread.


----------



## anky (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

can we use mics to chat with friends in battlefield 3 PC??...and what is  mumble??


----------



## Anorion (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Mumble 
open source gaming voice chat, the service for the mumble server came bundled with bf3 server


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Pasapa said:


> I'm experiencing heavy lag when i turn my mouse (i skip a few frames , game destroyer), its happening only in bf3..



Turns out that when i disable origin in game the game works fine for me. (atleast for now)


----------



## DDIF (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

So whom of you have downloaded and configured Mumble client??


----------



## anky (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



ManiDhillon said:


> So whom of you have downloaded and configured Mumble client??


i am there in ur server, username - 'anks_walia'...


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



ManiDhillon said:


> So whom of you have downloaded and configured Mumble client??



At night. After 9


----------



## DDIF (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



anky said:


> i am there in ur server, username - 'anks_walia'...



I will be online on server in 15 minutes, so I will check how it is working.

--Update--
I am in, sent a message to you and used voice also, no reply from you.


----------



## DVJex (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

Does this mean i have a punkbuster ban?
View attachment 14513


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

I am there by the name rishikeshsharma


----------



## DDIF (Jun 25, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



Hrishi said:


> I am there by the name rishikeshsharma



Oh we know that.  Though check your mic/mic settings, your voice is too low.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 27, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

ok i am having some serious problems with raptr client when i play bf3 prvsly max fps i would get was 8 now the game doesn't even load what to do???


----------



## DVJex (Jun 28, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*

^ I didnt have any problem with raptr but with the driver itself. So uninstall raptr and check, if you still have a problem, it's the driver.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 28, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



DVJex said:


> ^ I didnt have any problem with raptr but with the driver itself. So uninstall raptr and check, if you still have a problem, it's the driver.



solved raptr team said there is clash b/w origin in game ui and raptr in game ui so this is happening..........


----------



## gameranand (Jul 25, 2014)

Playing this game nowadays. Well only after getting for free. Good game.


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 29, 2014)

Not to mention getting owned a lot. 

But im getting a hang of this.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 29, 2014)

Everyone gets owned initially....but then it gets better.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 31, 2014)

Hrishi said:


> Everyone gets owned initially....but then it gets better.



Oh well....9 hrs in game and still sometime I die too many times. My playing style is also to blame for this. I am more of run n gun type.


----------



## SunE (Jul 31, 2014)

If you're having problems doing well in this game watch some youtube vids by levelcap, rivalxfactor, matimio etc. These guys will help you out a lot. Just try to follow their style of gameplay and carefully listen to the tips in their commentary.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 31, 2014)

SunE said:


> If you're having problems doing well in this game watch some youtube vids by levelcap, rivalxfactor, matimio etc. These guys will help you out a lot. Just try to follow their style of gameplay and carefully listen to the tips in their commentary.



No....I am good with my playstyle. Keeps me entertained.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jul 31, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Oh well....9 hrs in game and still sometime I die too many times. My playing style is also to blame for this. I am more of run n gun type.



I've over 25 hours & I still suck, my slow reaction times, not getting the mouse aim right  & at times don't know what kills me but its still a lot of fun. I mostly play only the Caspian Border map.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 31, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> I've over 25 hours & I still suck, my slow reaction times, not getting the mouse aim right  & at times don't know what kills me but its still a lot of fun. I mostly play only the Caspian Border map.



I play all maps but that Merto one is just too one sided.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jul 31, 2014)

Yes. The team holding B will win always.


----------



## ratul (Jul 31, 2014)

nikku_hot123 said:


> Yes. The team holding B will win always.



until and unless the other team has better teamwork, but yeah, this map is actually biased more towards the russians..


----------



## gameranand (Jul 31, 2014)

ratul said:


> until and unless the other team has better teamwork, but yeah, this map is actually biased more towards the russians..



And opponents are noobs.


----------



## icebags (Jul 31, 2014)

once u get to know the corners and start pushing through back escalators, things start to get changed.


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 1, 2014)

icebags said:


> once u get to know the corners and start pushing through back escalators, things start to get changed.



yep.. first time play through of a map is very disorienting, especially such large maps. 

but once you get the hang of them, and get to know the apprach points, vehicle sapwn points, areas of interest, its just like any other shooter.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 2, 2014)

Ah for the second time I got a MVP 
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5589/14800147371_c8e36dc97b_b.jpg


----------



## pkkumarcool (Aug 2, 2014)

*Re: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Discussion*



ManiDhillon said:


> Okay, Mumble Server is setup. Here is the IP Address.
> Download Mumble from Sourceforge and set it up. Then put the following information to connect to the server.
> *Label: D3W or Anything you want
> IP/Host: 119.81.1.187
> ...



pass pls


----------



## DDIF (Aug 2, 2014)

Guys our BF3 server will shut down on 15 Aug, so utilize it to max in these days. Same goes for mumble server.


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 2, 2014)

pkkumarcool said:


> pass pls





ask on PM 



ManiDhillon said:


> Guys our BF3 server will shut down on 15 Aug, so utilize it to max in these days. Same goes for mumble server.



why will it shut down??


----------



## gameranand (Aug 2, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> why will it shut down??



Because for BF3 we rent server and the subscription will be over on 15 Aug.


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 2, 2014)

ohhh.. damn... 

so are gonna renew the subscription?


----------



## gameranand (Aug 2, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> ohhh.. damn...
> 
> so are gonna renew the subscription?



No need. There are plenty other servers to play and many remains empty most of the time. Also our server is empty most of the time so no use of renewing the subscription.


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 2, 2014)

gameranand said:


> No need. There are plenty other servers to play and many remains empty most of the time. Also our server is empty most of the time so no use of renewing the subscription.



cool.. indian servers or low ping servers available??


----------



## kunalht (Aug 2, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> cool.. indian servers or low ping servers available??



No indian servers. But 100-150 pings in singapore/HK servers!


----------



## gameranand (Aug 2, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> cool.. indian servers or low ping servers available??



As [MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION] said, there are several server where pings are acceptable, so we play in those servers.


----------



## nomad47 (Aug 2, 2014)

I used to get 79ms in Singapore servers


----------



## gameranand (Aug 2, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> I used to get 79ms in Singapore servers



I usually get 179+ ping on these servers.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 2, 2014)

gameranand said:


> I usually get 179+ ping on these servers.



62 ms ftw.............

- - - Updated - - -

bsnl..............


----------



## Faun (Aug 6, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/3q9KvcW.gif


----------



## GamerSlayer (Aug 9, 2014)

Pls add me to the platoon. My name is poisXon in Battlelog!

- - - Updated - - -

Also doods,
This has mostly happened in the past few days. I click on a server and then the game initializes, comes to logging in but then the game closes and shows, 'You have been disconnected from EA Online (1)'. Why is this? Also this problem to some extent coincides with origin not loading properly, I guess!

Pls help me!


----------



## gameranand (Aug 10, 2014)

GamerSlayer said:


> Pls add me to the platoon. My name is poisXon in Battlelog!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Do you have a stable internet connection because a single second disconnection is enough to disconnect you from server.


----------



## powerhoney (Aug 10, 2014)

Damn... Origin is not allowed by my varsity's proxy.... Any workaround for BF3???


----------



## gameranand (Aug 10, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> Damn... Origin is not allowed by my varsity's proxy.... Any workaround for BF3???



I don't think so.


----------



## kapilove77 (Aug 10, 2014)

add my id - HandsomeKapil. which server you guyz play?


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 11, 2014)

Asian or Singapore servers.


----------



## GamerSlayer (Sep 13, 2014)

I have the worst Internet Connection ever. But thanks anyways guys, cos I fixed it! Just had to update PunkBuster manually.

And btw, if some of you guys have heat up issues, which I think most of you won't have, just limit the FPS to 60. This can be done by many ways, using both third-party softwares or modifying user.cfg file in the directory!


----------



## RCuber (Dec 24, 2014)

Battlefield 3 for Rs.49.95 - 95% off
*www.origin.com/en-in/store/buy/50182/pc-download/base-game/standard-edition


----------



## cyberjunkie (Dec 24, 2014)

A mindless, must-buy if you haven't bought it yet!


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 24, 2014)

Got it for FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Night-Rider (Dec 24, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Got it for FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE



How? Can you help?


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 24, 2014)

Night-Rider said:


> How? Can you help?



long back when it was free on Origin

- - - Updated - - -



anirbandd said:


> Asian or Singapore servers.





- - - Updated - - -

Guys my battlelog isnt installing.. it just exits halfway through the installation process.. any suggestions ?


----------



## icebags (Dec 25, 2014)

try some other browser.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 25, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Guys my battlelog isnt installing.. it just exits halfway through the installation process.. any suggestions ?



try running in admin mode? 
battlelog usually installs with no issues.. its the frequent Origin updates that rob me of my precious data


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 25, 2014)

Never run or enable updates in Origin.Install a Stable version only. All my saves got corrupted.


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 25, 2014)

bssunil said:


> Never run or enable updates in Origin.Install a Stable version only. All my saves got corrupted.



u cannot play multiplayer without updating.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 25, 2014)

yeah its fixed, it seems chrome was blocking the add on


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 26, 2014)

bssunil said:


> Never run or enable updates in Origin.Install a Stable version only. All my saves got corrupted.



riiiiight. 

do you play BF3/4 MP??


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 26, 2014)

How's the multiplayer of BF3?
I'm buying it from origin


----------



## RCuber (Dec 26, 2014)

anupam_pb said:


> How's the multiplayer of BF3?
> I'm buying it from origin



ummm.. saar. you asked the wrong questions. 

[YOUTUBE]0b6D6WmecY4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 26, 2014)

RCuber said:


> ummm.. saar. you asked the wrong questions.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]0b6D6WmecY4[/YOUTUBE]



I meant to ask how good it is..... For comparison, I've played CoD MW3 Multiplayer


----------



## rajesh00 (Dec 27, 2014)

BF3 standard edition 50rs on Origin..wtf? Is it a full game ? Whats the diff in standard and premium..?


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 27, 2014)

rajesh00 said:


> BF3 standard edition 50rs on Origin..wtf? Is it a full game ? Whats the diff in standard and premium..?



Its the full main game. Its Rs50 now. I and several other members got in a free giveaway some months back 

Standard game is the the main game = SP+ MP with the default maps. 

Premium version is the Standard + All the DLCs and expansion packs.. Expansion packs are additional MP maps, which are very good. 

however, the expansion pack maps do not have any Singapore/Asian servers. So expect a high/unplayable ping to these US/RU/EU servers, unless you have a very good connection.

let me know if you need any more information.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 27, 2014)

anupam_pb said:


> I meant to ask how good it is..... For comparison, I've played CoD MW3 Multiplayer



Massive difference, big maps, different vehicles, different classes.


----------



## rajesh00 (Dec 28, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Its the full main game. Its Rs50 now. I and several other members got in a free giveaway some months back
> 
> Standard game is the the main game = SP+ MP with the default maps.
> 
> ...




So,can we play Multiplayer game with the main game..? And we have any servers available?


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 28, 2014)

sure you can, and there are a lot of singapore servers which give proper 60-130 playable ping..


----------



## Night-Rider (Dec 29, 2014)

I don't see it for Rs.50. I am seeing it for 9 Euros.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 29, 2014)

Night-Rider said:


> I don't see it for Rs.50. I am seeing it for 9 Euros.



Its over.


----------



## icebags (Dec 30, 2014)

why they don't give away premium @Rs50 ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 1, 2015)

icebags said:


> why they don't give away premium @Rs50 ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,





its EA.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 15, 2015)

And I started this again thanks to [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION] for emotionally blackmailing me.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 15, 2015)

Any one getting issue with battlefield browse plugin? I have installed the latest one but it still keeps asking.


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 15, 2015)

my loadout is not getting saved now. :X 
I have to live with the Guided missile in my tank now. :0


----------



## iittopper (Apr 15, 2015)

RCuber said:


> Any one getting issue with battlefield browse plugin? I have installed the latest one but it still keeps asking.



Try downloading with different web browser . Also Make sure Plugin is not running in task manager . Lastly sign out then log in back before starting download .


----------



## gameranand (Apr 15, 2015)

RCuber said:


> Any one getting issue with battlefield browse plugin? I have installed the latest one but it still keeps asking.



Nope. No issues at all.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 15, 2015)

Certainly no problem for me.


----------



## DDIF (Apr 15, 2015)

iittopper said:


> Try downloading with different web browser . Also Make sure Plugin is not running in task manager . Lastly sign out then log in back before starting download .


Try changing the browser, I don't like Chrome but I've seen that for BF3/BattleLog it is very fast and good.


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 15, 2015)

Ping me too when you guys are playing.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 15, 2015)

Allu Azad said:


> Ping me too when you guys are playing.



We usually play at night, Around 9 PM.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 15, 2015)

Add me to your battlelog, ID RCuber


----------



## gameranand (Apr 15, 2015)

RCuber said:


> Add me to your battlelog, ID RCuber



Sent...My ID is Gameranand BTW.


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 15, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Send...My ID is Gameranand BTW.





gameranand said:


> We usually play at night, Around 9 PM.



I thought you had exams !!


----------



## gameranand (Apr 15, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> I thought you had exams !!



I do have exams.


----------



## kapilove77 (Apr 16, 2015)

Why the hell they kicking me out. Getting this Message.

 Game disconnected: you were kicked by PunkBuster. Stated reason: PunkBuster kicked player 'HandsomeKapil' (for 1210 minutes) ... PBBans.com enforced an Unofficial MBi Ban for the GUID e3c9fc0f. [Admin Decision]


----------



## gameranand (Apr 16, 2015)

kapilove77 said:


> Why the hell they kicking me out. Getting this Message.
> 
> Game disconnected: you were kicked by PunkBuster. Stated reason: PunkBuster kicked player 'HandsomeKapil' (for 1210 minutes) ... PBBans.com enforced an Unofficial MBi Ban for the GUID e3c9fc0f. [Admin Decision]



Update your Punkbuster Manually.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 16, 2015)

My interweb is down so couldn't join. The issue I was having was fixed with the latest update.


----------



## kapilove77 (Apr 16, 2015)

Update and still got that problem. I think i got banned for no reason. -.-

Game disconnected: you were kicked by PunkBuster. Stated reason: PunkBuster kicked player 'HandsomeKapil' (for 1205 minutes) ... Prior Kick/Ban.


----------



## sumonpathak (Apr 16, 2015)

kapilove77 said:


> Why the hell they kicking me out. Getting this Message.
> 
> Game disconnected: you were kicked by PunkBuster. Stated reason: PunkBuster kicked player 'HandsomeKapil' (for 1210 minutes) ... PBBans.com enforced an Unofficial MBi Ban for the GUID e3c9fc0f. [Admin Decision]



PBBans | UMBi - BanID 37506 (e3c9fc0f | Battlefield 3)

PBBans | MBi - Check GUID

might be personal vendetta ban...seeing a lot of this lately..specially on the Indian scene.


----------



## DDIF (Apr 18, 2015)

Allu Azad said:


> Ping me too when you guys are playing.


Ping me too when you guys are playing.


----------



## sumonpathak (Apr 18, 2015)

Any of u guys playing BF4?


----------



## kapilove77 (Apr 18, 2015)

I am playing Bf3.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 19, 2015)

So are we. 

You can join us today evening. We'll come online in sometime.


----------



## kalam_gohab (Apr 19, 2015)

No one plays bad company 2 here?


----------



## DDIF (Apr 19, 2015)

sumonpathak said:


> Any of u guys playing BF4?



Me, Rajat and Gamer


----------



## RCuber (Apr 20, 2015)

You guys need to adapt to the situation of the round. I hardly get any repairs when I am driving a tank 

EDIT: Saw your profiles guys, you gotta lot of work. 

Don't run and gun, it wont work in Battlefield. you gotta constantly look at the mini map. and choose a correct gun, use M18, M4A1, these are the best guns available. Also play a few round of TDM before joining a conquest round, it will set your reflexes. TDM helped me a lot. Take it from a LVL100 Sh!tbucket colonel 



Spoiler


----------



## sumonpathak (Apr 20, 2015)

ManiDhillon said:


> Me, Rajat and Gamer



add me plox 
0p71mu5 - Battlelog / Battlefield 4


----------



## gameranand (Apr 20, 2015)

RCuber said:


> You guys need to adapt to the situation of the round. I hardly get any repairs when I am driving a tank
> 
> EDIT: Saw your profiles guys, you gotta lot of work.
> 
> Don't run and gun, it wont work in Battlefield. you gotta constantly look at the mini map. and choose a correct gun, use M18, M4A1, these are the best guns available. Also play a few round of TDM before joining a conquest round, it will set your reflexes. TDM helped me a lot. Take it from a LVL100 Sh!tbucket colonel



Hehe...We casually play this game. Never seriously. If I have to do that much work to play BF game, I'd rather switch to some other game...Kiddin. But yeah you are right, the thing is its really rare for me to get good pings on BF server. So when I do get good pings, we play together and I am usually the guy who runs a lot so I usually play Assault only. I am level 0-1 in other classes, Recon I hate, damn dem snipers. I can never get used to a sniper.


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 20, 2015)

Add me too


----------



## gameranand (Apr 20, 2015)

If you guys want then come on [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION] mumble server when playing. 
 If you can't handle some profanity then don't come.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 20, 2015)

kalam_gohab said:


> No one plays bad company 2 here?


Official Servers are still live for that?


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 20, 2015)

gameranand said:


> If you guys want then come on [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION] mumble server when playing.
> If you can't handle some profanity then don't come.





RCuber said:


> You guys need to adapt to the situation of the round. I hardly get any repairs when I am driving a tank
> 
> EDIT: Saw your profiles guys, you gotta lot of work.
> 
> ...


Me and [MENTION=140405]Hrishi[/MENTION] do it all the time, on helo and tank.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 20, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> Official Servers are still live for that?



No I think they closed it a year ago with many other game servers.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 20, 2015)

gameranand said:


> If you guys want then come on [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION] mumble server when playing.
> If you can't handle some profanity then don't come.


PM me the Mumble server details


----------



## kalam_gohab (Apr 20, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> Official Servers are still live for that?


Yeah they are live. 

Plus there is a modding community for it too. 

Search emulator nexus in Google.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 20, 2015)

rcuber said:


> pm me the mumble server details



cypm.


----------



## DDIF (Apr 20, 2015)

sumonpathak said:


> add me plox
> 0p71mu5 - Battlelog / Battlefield 4


Adding now. Ypu too join n mumble server, ask  [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] for details.


RCuber said:


> EDIT: Saw your profiles guys, you gotta lot of work.


Did you saw my profile? 
I never run and gun, I run and C4. Actually I am very bad at FPS shooters, but I love to play with friends. And you probably know that, you played lots of COD4 with me.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 20, 2015)

ManiDhillon said:


> Did you saw my profile?
> I never run and gun, I run and C4. Actually I am very bad at FPS shooters, but I love to play with friends. And you probably know that, you played lots of COD4 with me.



Those were only a few round for about a week.  

Most of my friends play BF4 but I play atleast few rounds without fail everyday.


----------



## sumonpathak (Apr 21, 2015)

ManiDhillon said:


> Adding now. Ypu too join n mumble server, ask  [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] for details.


ID? also i have a team speak server of my clan.U guys are welcome to join


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 21, 2015)

Recently unlocked the AS-VAL gun. Must say , it's an amazing gun. Hope it had more rounds in a magazine.
I find it better than any any assault gun.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 21, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> Recently unlocked the AS-VAL gun. Must say , it's an amazing gun. Hope it had more rounds in a magazine.
> I find it better than any any assault gun.



never used it..

how is it compared to m16a3, aek, an64?


----------



## RCuber (Apr 21, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> Recently unlocked the AS-VAL gun. Must say , it's an amazing gun. Hope it had more rounds in a magazine.
> I find it better than any any assault gun.





anirbandd said:


> never used it..
> 
> how is it compared to m16a4, aek, an64?



its a good PDW to run with any class, its a silenced weapon so you don't show up in the mini map when firing your weapon. But it eats up bullets like hell. so make sure you have a support guy near by. tap fire to be more effective with this weapon. 

M16 and AEK are medium range guns, AN-94 is a medium to long range weapon, needs lots of practice in burst fire mode. 
AS VAL - Tap fire is the key. 

for close range I use MP7/AS VAL. 

I can use pretty much use any weapon in BF3, I have 500+ kills minimum with all Primary weapons 

EDIT: need 400 kills for two Auto Shotguns


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 21, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> never used it..
> 
> how is it compared to m16a3, aek, an64?


The AS-VAL is pretty accurate and suppressive. Most likely because it has lesser recoil and higher rate of fire.
However , due to this the clip ends up faster. Reload takes less time though.

I prefer it in TDMs and small matches where the shooting range is small/close.
One could barely escape this gun , its that good.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 21, 2015)

ohkay great. i'll try it out. 

how is the damage/bullet?

as high as the an64?


----------



## RCuber (Apr 21, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> ohkay great. i'll try it out.
> 
> how is the damage/bullet?
> 
> as high as the an64?



try it out in a TDM server man. its a PDW, so the damage will be low, the rate of fire makes up for the lost damage. there are like 70 weapons in BF3, you cannot tell unless you try a weapon.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 21, 2015)

RCuber said:


> try it out in a TDM server man. its a PDW, so the damage will be low, the rate of fire makes up for the lost damage. there are like 70 weapons in BF3, you cannot tell unless you try a weapon.



Right. Will do tomorrow.


----------



## icebags (Apr 21, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> Recently unlocked the AS-VAL gun. Must say , it's an amazing gun. Hope it had more rounds in a magazine.
> I find it better than any any assault gun.



amazing guns don't get unlimited ammo. period.


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 23, 2015)

icebags said:


> amazing guns don't get unlimited ammo. period.


AA does though. Its my favourite stuff in BF3. Give me an AA and a Tank alongside . I will kick some serious @r$3.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 23, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> AA does though. Its my favourite stuff in BF3. Give me an AA and a Tank alongside . I will kick some serious @r$3.



we should team up!! I get seriously pi$$ed when the half decent pilot turns the game around just because our AA is camping in the base.


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 23, 2015)

RCuber said:


> we should team up!! I get seriously pi$$ed when the half decent pilot turns the game around just because our AA is camping in the base.


The MI-28 Havoc are literally a PITA when it accompanies and good gunner with an average pilot.
Which is why , A major part of the game depends on the AA in big maps.
And the mobile AAs are so versatile , I have made tanks run away from these. They are just awesome. 
I don't get much time to play due to unusual office hours. Do you play in the evening ? Or just weekends ?


----------



## RCuber (Apr 23, 2015)

I get time to play only in the night. usually after 10 PM. weekends from the afternoon.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 23, 2015)

What is your Battlelog name [MENTION=2132]RCuber[/MENTION]?


----------



## Faun (Apr 23, 2015)

Battlefields 3 didn't die ?


----------



## RCuber (Apr 23, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> What is your Battlelog name [MENTION=2132]RCuber[/MENTION]?


RCuber 


Faun said:


> Battlefields 3 didn't die ?


Nope.. its very active


----------



## Desmond (Apr 23, 2015)

Wait, I will add you.

What level are you BTW?


----------



## RCuber (Apr 23, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Wait, I will add you.
> 
> What level are you BTW?



LVL 100 $hit Bucket Colonel, I am at office and I dont think I can log into my gaming PC tonight. I got a hotfix deployment tomorrow, so will be busy.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 23, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> AA does though. Its my favourite stuff in BF3. Give me an AA and a Tank alongside . I will kick some serious @r$3.



grind and unlock the reactive armor. goes a long way to increase vehicle armor. 



icebags said:


> amazing guns don't get unlimited ammo. period.



get a support guy beside you. 



RCuber said:


> we should team up!! I get seriously pi$$ed when the half decent pilot turns the game around just because our AA is camping in the base.



squad: D3W if you are interested. 



Hrishi said:


> The MI-28 Havoc are literally a PITA when it accompanies and good gunner with an average pilot.
> Which is why , A major part of the game depends on the AA in big maps.
> And the mobile AAs are so versatile , I have made tanks run away from these. They are just awesome.
> I don't get much time to play due to unusual office hours. Do you play in the evening ? Or just weekends ?



same here. me, [MENTION=140405]Hrishi[/MENTION] [MENTION=22661]ManiDhillon[/MENTION] @gameranand [MENTION=121491]rajatGod512[/MENTION] frequently play together. 



RCuber said:


> I get time to play only in the night. usually after 10 PM. weekends from the afternoon.



what is your office timing?



Faun said:


> Battlefields 3 didn't die ?



NO. God forbid. 



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Wait, I will add you.
> 
> What level are you BTW?



when do you play??



RCuber said:


> LVL 100 $hit Bucket Colonel, I am at office and I dont think I can log into my gaming PC tonight. I got a hotfix deployment tomorrow, so will be busy.



whats $hit bucket colonel??


----------



## Desmond (Apr 23, 2015)

I can say I am a half decent pilot. However I have a hard time dodging those pesky Stinger/IGLA/AA missile locks. I manage to dodge one but its followed with another lock immediately and my flares are on cooldown.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 23, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> squad: D3W if you are interested.
> 
> what is your office timing?



yea, add me. but I need a PM here as I get lots of requests and I don't accept them if I don't know them. 

there is no office timing, I just need to be there before 12 noon meeting . but I am usually home by 10. 



> whats $hit bucket colonel??





Spoiler







- - - Updated - - -



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I can say I am a half decent pilot. However I have a hard time dodging those pesky Stinger/IGLA/AA missile locks. I manage to dodge one but its followed with another lock immediately and my flares are on cooldown.



you gotta hide behind rocks or below radar.


----------



## Faun (Apr 23, 2015)

I still have Battlefield 3 and 4.

Which one should I install ?


----------



## RCuber (Apr 23, 2015)

Faun said:


> I still have Battlefield 3 and 4.
> 
> Which one should I install ?



BF4 has improved a lot and is quite stable. BF 3 is so much fun for veterans


----------



## Faun (Apr 23, 2015)

RCuber said:


> BF4 has improved a lot and is quite stable. BF 3 is so much fun for veterans



But nothing like a good round at nosehair canal 

Still servers active for the team deathmatches ?


----------



## RCuber (Apr 23, 2015)

Faun said:


> But nothing like a good round at nosehair canal
> 
> Still servers active for the team deathmatches ?



I have to wait in Queue to join servers


----------



## Faun (Apr 23, 2015)

RCuber said:


> I have to wait in Queue to join servers



Ok, just logged in to battlelog and saw your friend request. Looks like I have been away for a long time.

Will install the one which doesn't ask me to download lot more apart from the backup that I have.

lol, my most kills are from LMGs
Progression - psygeist - Battlelog / Battlefield 3


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 23, 2015)

Faun said:


> Ok, just logged in to battlelog and saw your friend request. Looks like I have been away for a long time.
> 
> Will install the one which doesn't ask me to download lot more apart from the backup that I have.
> 
> ...



add me ancientMariner14

- - - Updated - - -



Faun said:


> But nothing like a good round at nosehair canal
> 
> Still servers active for the team deathmatches ?



there are about 5 servers for Noshahr canals on Singapore servers. 

might be more for other maps.

- - - Updated - - -



RCuber said:


> yea, add me. but I need a PM here as I get lots of requests and I don't accept them if I don't know them.
> 
> there is no office timing, I just need to be there before 12 noon meeting . but I am usually home by 10.
> 
> ...



that doesnt work for IGLAs and Stingers.


----------



## Faun (Apr 23, 2015)

**www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/178995-battlefield-4-a.html*

This is gold 

*i.imgur.com/FxB73yK.png


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 23, 2015)

In BF3?


----------



## RCuber (Apr 23, 2015)

Faun said:


> This is gold



Oye!!.. this is BF3 thread.. take it over to BF4 

EDIT: 
LOL [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION] is getting beatup in NoseHair Canals


----------



## Faun (Apr 24, 2015)

RCuber said:


> Oye!!.. this is BF3 thread.. take it over to BF4
> 
> EDIT:
> LOL [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION] is getting beatup in NoseHair Canals



Haha...not a new thing. I only seek paratrooper, for they need the enlightenment of M240B.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 24, 2015)

Faun said:


> Haha...not a new thing. I only seek paratrooper, for they need the enlightenment of M240B.



battlelog name??


----------



## Faun (Apr 24, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> battlelog name??



psygeist - Battlelog / Battlefield 3


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 24, 2015)

The INK , Indian Knights were challenging D3W , should we take a clan match this weekend ?


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 24, 2015)

PS : I feel there's nothing more of a F$%K Fest than a Conquest Match on Metro map , filled with Support Personels.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 24, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> The INK , Indian Knights were challenging D3W , should we take a clan match this weekend ?



from the short talk i had with two of their members, i felt that they didnt play to enjoy the game, rather to collect "trophies".

No doubt we'd loose against such "pros", but i'd rather enjoy my game with and against friends on my list, rather than against some "pros" going for headhunting.


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 25, 2015)

They aren't pros. Have played with few of their members , and most of them were pretty average.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 25, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> They aren't pros. Have played with few of their members , and most of them were pretty average.



that was sarcasm. 

they behaved like pros. 

And anyway, i dont want to play on their terms. 

they said they wanted to play only on metro. 5v5.


----------



## sumonpathak (Apr 25, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> from the short talk i had with two of their members, i felt that they didnt play to enjoy the game, rather to collect "trophies".
> 
> No doubt we'd loose against such "pros", but i'd rather enjoy my game with and against friends on my list, rather than against some "pros" going for headhunting.



THIS.

Played against them....nothing but a bunch of assault whores.

- - - Updated - - -



anirbandd said:


> that was sarcasm.
> 
> they behaved like pros.
> 
> ...



id please -_-


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 25, 2015)

sumonpathak said:


> THIS.
> 
> Played against them....nothing but a bunch of assault whores.
> 
> ...



ancientMariner14 on battlelog

im in office right now. send me a request. i'll add you when i get home.


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 25, 2015)

[MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION] , dude were where you tonight ? Party ?
We had good game tonight .


----------



## RCuber (Apr 26, 2015)

Phew.. so many awesome rounds today!!


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 26, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION] , dude were where you tonight ? Party ?
> We had good game tonight .



Yes. 

will play tonight.


----------



## RCuber (May 2, 2015)

Where are you guys? :/


----------



## DDIF (May 3, 2015)

RCuber said:


> Where are you guys? :/



We are here. I think your timing doesn't match with our timing.
Me and Rajat are mostly playing after 8 and now a days we are playing BF4. You are welcome to join.


----------



## Allu Azad (May 3, 2015)

If BF3, I can play tonight. Provided no lightning here .


----------



## RCuber (May 3, 2015)

ManiDhillon said:


> We are here. I think your timing doesn't match with our timing.
> Me and Rajat are mostly playing after 8 and now a days we are playing BF4. You are welcome to join.



Me and Rishi had one of the best rounds yesterday!! too bad my disk ran out of space and couldn't record it.

for me BF3 is more entertaining and satisfying!!! yea I do play BF4 too.


----------



## DDIF (May 3, 2015)

Allu Azad said:


> If BF3, I can play tonight. Provided no lightning here .





RCuber said:


> Me and Rishi had one of the best rounds yesterday!! too bad my disk ran out of space and couldn't record it.
> 
> for me BF3 is more entertaining and satisfying!!! yea I do play BF4 too.



Tonight we are playing Insurgency after 8:30 PM. When you joined me today for BF4, it was good round but I got disconnected.


----------



## Hrishi (May 4, 2015)

RCuber said:


> Me and Rishi had one of the best rounds yesterday!! too bad my disk ran out of space and couldn't record it.
> 
> for me BF3 is more entertaining and satisfying!!! yea I do play BF4 too.


Yep , yesterday we had one of those nail biting rounds.

BF3 is fun.....particularly when you are having couple of folks you know well in your squad/team. 
Plus the VC 
Me and  [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION] often squad up and play. Had few awesome rounds with you as well. . 
It's just that my variable shifts can be a challenge.


Tonight's insurgency's session was good too.


----------



## RCuber (May 4, 2015)

My interweb is down. No battlefield tonight


----------



## anirbandd (May 5, 2015)

playing BF3 after few rounds of Insurgency felt sooooooooo weird.


----------



## kapilove77 (May 5, 2015)

those nubs banned me for me wall hacking. i mean wth. Seriously if i were wall hacking i must had 100 level and more kills then deaths in all and were banned in other servers too. -.-


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 5, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> playing BF3 after few rounds of Insurgency felt sooooooooo weird.


Same here... 
Long time nooo.. Fps gaming


----------



## Hrishi (May 6, 2015)

And now I learned the art of killing Air vehicles with Tanks.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (May 7, 2015)

*Re: *www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/178995-battlefield-4-a.html*

Wat da f.... Whose account is that??


----------



## iittopper (May 7, 2015)

*Re: *www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/178995-battlefield-4-a.html*

happened with me few months ago , got around 20-25 gold battlepacks . BTW new thread for this  ?


----------



## anirbandd (May 7, 2015)

*Re: *www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/178995-battlefield-4-a.html*

How did this become a new thread with a weird header?


----------



## Faun (May 7, 2015)

*Re: *www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/178995-battlefield-4-a.html*

It's some weird merge problem that occurred earlier. Closing.


----------



## anirbandd (May 7, 2015)

kapilove77 said:


> those nubs banned me for me wall hacking. i mean wth. Seriously if i were wall hacking i must had 100 level and more kills then deaths in all and were banned in other servers too. -.-


Raise ticket with EvenBalance. 

Although it won't help.


----------



## kapilove77 (May 7, 2015)

Did and they didn't lift it so i have to bear this ban for no fking reason. Nevermind.


----------



## anirbandd (May 8, 2015)

EB guys are some of the most arrogant f*cks i've seen on the internet. 

they dont even acknowledge that their software can be wrong at times. even when they do unban waves. its like if the s/w says you are a cheater, you must be one. the software is our master.

i was caught up in the 81570 mass ban. later when they unbanned, there was no apologies, no nothing. heck, they dont even say that we are looking into it, even when you raise a ticket with them.


----------



## RCuber (May 12, 2015)

Some Tank vs Heli edit. Hope you guys like it. its just rough edit. + 60FPS


----------



## RCuber (May 12, 2015)

tanmaymohan said:


> Add me too to the OP


will do, 

@ Active BF3 players, please mention your battlelog ID here, I will add it to the OP. 
Need to remove the old list.


----------



## Desmond (May 12, 2015)

From BF4, but awesome nonetheless:

[YOUTUBE]nteDP62uWcw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 13, 2015)

Also most of the active ones are from the D3W platoon


----------



## Hrishi (May 13, 2015)

RCuber said:


> Some Tank vs Heli edit. Hope you guys like it. its just rough edit. + 60FPS



Killing Helos and Jets with Tank Canon makes you feel like you got your balls back.! 
Feels like invincible.

oh...wait. I see myself in the video too getting owned in that helo. 
I was having a bad day. 

and lmao @3:32 . [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION] , make sure you watch it....loool :lmao:  - "RCuber tank leke aaya."


----------



## anirbandd (May 13, 2015)

ManiDhillon said:


> ancientMariner14 is [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION]
> rishikeshsharma is [MENTION=140405]Hrishi[/MENTION]


Thanks mani 


Hrishi said:


> Killing Helos and Jets with Tank Canon makes you feel like you got your balls back.!
> Feels like invincible.
> 
> oh...wait. I see myself in the video too getting owned in that helo.
> ...


Oh yeah I know what you are talking about. 

Btw,I sound weird. Do I sound like that all the time?


----------



## RCuber (May 13, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> Killing Helos and Jets with Tank Canon makes you feel like you got your balls back.!
> Feels like invincible.
> 
> oh...wait. I see myself in the video too getting owned in that helo.
> ...





I hope people just call Cuber.



anirbandd said:


> Thanks mani
> 
> Oh yeah I know what you are talking about.
> 
> Btw,I sound weird. Do I sound like that all the time?



The reactions you gave ($hit... FU) when you got taken down by the tank was the reason I did that video. 

BTW I'm still figuring out who is who in the voice chat


----------



## DDIF (May 13, 2015)

I will play tonight, no one was available yesterday except Rcuber. Rishi, Rajat and Anirban were all MIA. And I was busy watching that shitty FF7.



RCuber said:


> I hope people just call Cuber.
> The reactions you gave ($hit... FU) when you got taken down by the tank was the reason I did that video.
> BTW I'm still figuring out who is who in the voice chat



I wish that you'd heard [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] reactions and comments. Epic and R rated.


----------



## RCuber (May 13, 2015)

ManiDhillon said:


> I will play tonight, no one was available yesterday except Rcuber. Rishi, Rajat and Anirban were all MIA. And I was busy watching that shitty FF7.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish that you'd heard [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] reactions and comments. Epic and R rated.



Few days ago on BF4? with X-BLAZE and me destroying the other team? .. I had to drop out of the chat


----------



## DDIF (May 13, 2015)

RCuber said:


> Few days ago on BF4? with X-BLAZE and me destroying the other team? .. I had to drop out of the chat


I think that was me and Rajat. Gamer is unavailable since few weeks. It was me and Rajat who were swearing when XBLAZE was killing us repeatedly over and over.
Hell, he had a 40 kills killing streak. 
So will you play BF3/4 tonight?


anirbandd said:


> I'll play today. Lets start early.


What about 6ish time??


----------



## anirbandd (May 13, 2015)

I'll play today. Lets start early.


----------



## RCuber (May 13, 2015)

ManiDhillon said:


> I think that was me and Rajat. Gamer is unavailable since few weeks. It was me and Rajat who were swearing when XBLAZE was killing us repeatedly over and over.
> Hell, he had a 40 kills killing streak.
> So will you play BF3/4 tonight?
> 
> What about 6ish time??



yea, that round was bad.

I doubt I will be able to play a round tonight. Got a hot fix deploy tomorrow, so will be busy with work.

- - - Updated - - -

BTW guys who run as engineer. here are a few tips. 

if you want to play a role of Anti Tank Engineer then have Mines + RPG. 
If you want to play the role of tank gunner then have Repair tool + RPG & Proximity Scanner in your Tank Loadout. 

when when in gunner position, use shorter bursts like 5-8 bullets. its more effective and doesn't heat up the gun quickly. 
I Run with Reactive + Smoke + HMG. My gunner should have Proximity scanner. secondary loadout can have either thermal/zoom or auto loader based on how you want to play.


----------



## DDIF (May 13, 2015)

Roger that


----------



## Desmond (May 13, 2015)

Do we have a platoon for BF4? Or is it the same: D3W?


----------



## DDIF (May 13, 2015)

Same, you can join.


----------



## Pasapa (May 13, 2015)

Add me to op..


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 13, 2015)

Will come 
EDIT : will try not sure though


----------



## Allu Azad (May 13, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> From BF4, but awesome nonetheless:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]nteDP62uWcw[/YOUTUBE]



That was ffing Brilliant!!


----------



## RCuber (May 13, 2015)

Deleted ID related posts, updated OP.


----------



## anirbandd (May 13, 2015)

[TKN] TAIKUN - Esports | Conquest All DLC's 24x7| - Multiplayer - Battlelog / Battlefield 3

BF3 Singapore low ping DLC server


----------



## RCuber (May 13, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> [TKN] TAIKUN - Esports | Conquest All DLC's 24x7| - Multiplayer - Battlelog / Battlefield 3
> 
> BF3 Singapore low ping DLC server



Be warned.. It has only DLC maps.


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2015)

Nice video Cuber.


----------



## RCuber (May 14, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/E4VQyZf.jpg


----------



## anirbandd (May 15, 2015)

Faun, you came online on battlelog last night. But you didnt play.

- - - Updated - - -

theres no thread for BF4??

*i.imgur.com/Bz9gItD.png

i got it.. waiting for RAM to arrive.


----------



## RCuber (May 15, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> theres no thread for BF4??


*www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/178995-battlefield-4-a.html


----------



## Faun (May 15, 2015)

[MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION]

Use section index to find more threads
*www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/161417-section-thread-index.html


----------



## anirbandd (May 15, 2015)

thank you


----------



## RCuber (May 17, 2015)

Today I learned that my nephew can not only understand hindi but can also speak Hindi!!!  

FYI.. digit squad was playing in the same server and we were on mumble. my nephew (4) walked in and asked for the heaphones so that he can listen whats going on in the game. I realized that I was holding the alt button the whole time when he started speaking/responding in Hindi. I was concerned for a while if you guys spoke "as usual"


----------



## Hrishi (May 17, 2015)

RCuber said:


> Today I learned that my nephew can not only understand hindi but can also speak Hindi!!!
> 
> FYI.. digit squad was playing in the same server and we were on mumble. my nephew (4) walked in and asked for the heaphones so that he can listen whats going on in the game. I realized that I was holding the alt button the whole time when he started speaking/responding in Hindi. I was concerned for a while if you guys spoke "as usual"



Don't worry. We were aware of that when he joined 
PS : We though for a moment , it was your kid. haha


----------



## RCuber (May 17, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> PS : We though for a moment , it was your kid. haha





Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/dvoGLcM.jpg


----------



## nomad47 (May 17, 2015)

My headphones have finally arrived. Next time we play insurgency or BF3 I will be on comms..


----------



## Hrishi (May 17, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> My headphones have finally arrived. Next time we play insurgency or BF3 I will be on comms..


And I thought it was because of BSNL that you don't join us on VC.


----------



## nomad47 (May 17, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> And I thought it was because of BSNL that you don't join us on VC.


That's the reason I don't join in games


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 17, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> That's the reason I don't join in games


Join us on mumble tonight if everyone is playing


----------



## nomad47 (May 17, 2015)

tanmaymohan said:


> Join us on mumble tonight if everyone is playing


Am at home. So no gaming for some days


----------



## RCuber (May 25, 2015)

You guys win today. total LMG domination 

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION]


Spoiler


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 25, 2015)

RCuber said:


> You guys win today. total LMG domination
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION]
> ...


Haha yeah 
Great game today. Was 2nd in rankings after u left .  Rush was a little boring though


----------



## Hrishi (May 25, 2015)

[MENTION=2132]RCuber[/MENTION] , I hope you made a video of Metro Map - Rush. We had you pinned down today.


----------



## anirbandd (May 25, 2015)

RCuber said:


> You guys win today. total LMG domination
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION]
> ...


----------



## RCuber (May 25, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> [MENTION=2132]RCuber[/MENTION] , I hope you made a video of Metro Map - Rush. We had you pinned down today.


I got I think 15 mins clip. Will try to edit and upload. Didn't get the first half. I recorded it mainly for that narialwalla guy. I think he was hacking. No one shot kill, but too quick of a time to kill and that too with a type88 lmg. Its the worst lmg in bf3.

BTW I'm using shadow play to record and it won't record mic input even though its enabled in settings. It records only your cursing.


----------



## Hrishi (May 25, 2015)

RCuber said:


> I got I think 15 mins clip. Will try to edit and upload. Didn't get the first half. I recorded it mainly for that narialwalla guy. I think he was hacking. No one shot kill, but too quick of a time to kill and that too with a type88 lmg. Its the worst lmg in bf3.
> 
> BTW I'm using shadow play to record and it won't record mic input even though its enabled in settings. It records only your cursing.


Yes , he was hacking for sure.
those cursing....lmao.


----------



## RCuber (May 25, 2015)

tanmaymohan said:


> Haha yeah
> Great game today. Was 2nd in rankings after u left .  Rush was a little boring though


Boring? You guys were ripping the US team left and right. But why do you guys don't take cover? Very bad kd .. May be I should make a few infantry only videos. I was very bad at bf3 but learned to tap fire and to take cover. Also watch the minimap.


----------



## Allu Azad (May 25, 2015)

RCuber said:


> You guys win today. total LMG domination
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> @anirbandd
> ...



Why do I see only black window?


----------



## DDIF (May 25, 2015)

Installed BF3 on new SSD, will play today. Ping me when online.


----------



## Desmond (May 25, 2015)

RCuber said:


> [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION]
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Rekt!


----------



## anirbandd (May 25, 2015)

ManiDhillon said:


> Installed BF3 on new SSD, will play today. Ping me when online.



fiber cut. net gone for whole day 



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Rekt!



how about the nosehair canal deathmatch on sunday night? got a feeling of being rekt ???


----------



## RCuber (May 26, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> how about the nosehair canal deathmatch on sunday night? got a feeling of being rekt ???


----------



## anirbandd (May 26, 2015)

RCuber said:


>



yeah yeah.. i know i wont be able to match up to you. 

but desmond ka keh ke liya. 

- - - Updated - - -



Hrishi said:


> Yes , he was hacking for sure.
> those cursing....lmao.



we got him votebanned. his own team members [us incl] voted.  



RCuber said:


> Boring? You guys were ripping the US team left and right. But why do you guys don't take cover? Very bad kd .. May be I should make a few infantry only videos. I was very bad at bf3 but learned to tap fire and to take cover. Also watch the minimap.



this. 

i generally maintain atleast 1.5 k/d. although it falls to hellish low ratios at times.

- - - Updated - - -



RCuber said:


> You guys win today. total LMG domination



i played with engineer/assault. rpg'd a lot of guys. m4a1/m16a3/aek971 is awesome..

although, later on, with TDM, where i rekted desmond, i tried out the UMP45, and damn its so good. got some unlocks with it. 
high accuracy with laser, and deadly in CQ. 

only dowside being a 26 round clip. but again, reload is damn fast. [MENTION=140405]Hrishi[/MENTION] try it.


----------



## RCuber (May 26, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> got some unlocks with it.



do you even unlock?


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 26, 2015)

No one came today except for one match with Rikrock007 allu, and manidhillon .


----------



## anirbandd (May 26, 2015)

oh come on... you are not 100lvl for nothing   

- - - Updated - - -



tanmaymohan said:


> No one came today except for one match with Rikrock007 allu, and manidhillon .



as i said.. no internet for the whole day.


----------



## RCuber (May 26, 2015)

tanmaymohan said:


> No one came today except for one match with Rikrock007 allu, and manidhillon .



I came home at 11 PM  was busy with work 

Tried editing that Metro round.. keeping everything I recorded, its too funny  .. but its 5 Gigs for 1080p 60Hz 

[strike]3hrs to upload :/[/strike]
stopped upload, will upload tomorrow.


----------



## anirbandd (May 26, 2015)

upload 480p [strike]bro[/strike] unkiil. why waste bandwidth??

as it is, people will skip and watch..


----------



## Hrishi (May 26, 2015)

Wait till I get my PC and play with 60fps+. I will torture you guys with AS VAL.


----------



## Desmond (May 26, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> fiber cut. net gone for whole day
> 
> 
> 
> how about the nosehair canal deathmatch on sunday night? got a feeling of being rekt ???


Reking a lagging guy? Such pro!


----------



## Hrishi (May 26, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Reking a lagging guy? Such pro!


 [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION] , I remember blowing des so many times last week.


----------



## Desmond (May 26, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION] , I remember blowing des so many times last week.


I hope you enjoyed it as much as I did.

Do it again sometime.

If you know what I mean.


----------



## Pasapa (May 26, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION] , I remember blowing des so many times last week.


So, you like blowing des heh? Well good thing that you came out of the closet.


----------



## anirbandd (May 26, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION] , I remember blowing des so many times last week.





DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I hope you enjoyed it as much as I did.
> 
> Do it again sometime.
> 
> If you know what I mean.





Pasapa said:


> So, you like blowing des heh? Well good thing that you came out of the closet.





*pbs.twimg.com/profile_images/3112680804/4bf5e3902923fca5f37db593af4f11c2.jpeg

- - - Updated - - -

now this is what is called getting real rekt.


----------



## Hrishi (May 26, 2015)

Damn , that fired back.


----------



## Pasapa (May 26, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> Damn , that fired back.


Its OK man, it's nothing to be ashamed of.


----------



## Hrishi (May 26, 2015)

I will have my revenge from you guys! Be prepared this weekend for death-streaks in BF3!


----------



## RCuber (May 26, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> I will have my revenge from you guys! Be prepared this weekend for death-streaks in BF3!


----------



## anirbandd (May 27, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> I will have my revenge from you guys! Be prepared this weekend for death-streaks in BF3!



bring it on biatch.. 

i'll give you a taste of my UMP25 B)


----------



## Hrishi (May 27, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> bring it on biatch..
> 
> i'll give you a taste of my UMP25 B)


Can't beat AS VAL!! Can't .


----------



## anirbandd (May 27, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> Can't beat AS VAL!! Can't .



no?

lets see..

btw. you fight me. not the gun


----------



## Hrishi (May 27, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> no?
> 
> lets see..
> 
> btw. you fight me. not the gun



Okay , I will bring the tank then.  uhuhu


----------



## nomad47 (May 27, 2015)

And I will bring the mighty nomad. Or wait it's agent_tashi here


----------



## Pasapa (May 27, 2015)

I'm gonna be active from tomorrow, do give me the mumble server details..


----------



## RCuber (May 27, 2015)

[MENTION=138767]tanmaymohan[/MENTION] : As requested


----------



## anirbandd (May 27, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> Okay , I will bring the tank then.  uhuhu



i will bring the attack helo. ehehe


----------



## Hrishi (May 27, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> i will bring the attack helo. ehehe


I think you forgot how  [MENTION=2132]RCuber[/MENTION] owned your flying **** from a tank shell!
hahaha


----------



## RCuber (May 27, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> i will bring the *attack helo*. ehehe



do you want me to remind you again ? 

- - - Updated - - -



Hrishi said:


> I think you forgot how  [MENTION=2132]RCuber[/MENTION] owned your flying **** from a tank shell!
> hahaha


----------



## Hrishi (May 27, 2015)

BTW , last time I somehow kicked everyone from mumble...


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 27, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> BTW , last time I somehow kicked everyone from mumble...


From my server  
Although everyone is unbanned now


----------



## RCuber (May 27, 2015)

Ok guys, here is the Metro round where you guys had pinned me down. 

WARNING: NSFW Audio 


Spoiler


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 27, 2015)

RCuber said:


> Ok guys, here is the Metro round where you guys had pinned me down.
> 
> WARNING: NSFW Audio
> 
> ...


Lol that 7:25-7:40part  


RCuber said:


> [MENTION=138767]tanmaymohan[/MENTION] : As requested


Thnx  was pinned down heavily by the great rcuber hahaha


----------



## Hrishi (May 27, 2015)

RCuber said:


> Ok guys, here is the Metro round where you guys had pinned me down.
> 
> WARNING: NSFW Audio
> 
> ...


Looks like Rajat owned you big time .


----------



## anirbandd (May 27, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> I think you forgot how  [MENTION=2132]RCuber[/MENTION] owned your flying **** from a tank shell!
> hahaha



did i forget to mention it would be 1v1?? you vs me. 



RCuber said:


> do you want me to remind you again ?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -



You, unkelji, have my respect. 

- - - Updated - - -



RCuber said:


> Ok guys, here is the Metro round where you guys had pinned me down.
> 
> WARNING: NSFW Audio
> 
> ...



nice nice..

Rajat:RCuber::13:1


----------



## SunE (May 27, 2015)

Hey guys I'm returning home tomorrow. Will be joining y'all after a long time, this weekend perhaps


----------



## RCuber (May 27, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> Rajat:RCuber::13:1



Yes, yes


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 29, 2015)

rcuber said:


> yes, yes



rekt !


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 29, 2015)

rajatGod512 said:


> rekt !


Omg rajat is alive xD xD

No activity on battlelog for the past two days. Where is everyone? Ancient mariner net thik hua?


----------



## anirbandd (May 29, 2015)

tanmaymohan said:


> Omg rajat is alive xD xD
> 
> No activity on battlelog for the past two days. Where is everyone? Ancient mariner net thik hua?



yes. 

leveled up to 12 in BF4 today.. 

played on DLC maps. 

good to get Premium  the battlepacks are a waste, and not worth the hype though..

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=121491]rajatGod512[/MENTION] : results aya??


----------



## Hrishi (May 29, 2015)

I am so much desperate for my PC components to arrive. No more laptop  gaming.
BF3/BF4 addiction cost me a 50k rig!


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 29, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> yes.
> 
> 
> [MENTION=121491]rajatGod512[/MENTION] : results aya??



yeah , 78.8 % . Was hoping for 80+ , got a 64 in CS , so sent a re-evaluation form for CS .

Busy with entrance exams and interviews at the moment .


----------



## anirbandd (May 29, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> I am so much desperate for my PC components to arrive. No more laptop  gaming.
> BF3/BF4 addiction cost me a 50k rig!



u da alpha gamer bruh 



rajatGod512 said:


> yeah , 78.8 % . Was hoping for 80+ , got a 64 in CS , so sent a re-evaluation form for CS .
> 
> Busy with entrance exams and interviews at the moment .



all the very best soldier 
headshots maarke wapas aana. we'll be waiting for good news


----------



## RCuber (May 29, 2015)

stuck in office.. should be home by 12. you kids still awake?


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 29, 2015)

RCuber said:


> stuck in office.. should be home by 12. you kids still awake?


I am still there but not for long
Edit : gone.  Have work


----------



## anirbandd (May 29, 2015)

RCuber said:


> stuck in office.. should be home by 12. you kids still awake?



nopes..


----------



## RCuber (May 30, 2015)

Broadband down  bad pings on 4G :/


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 11, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> And I will bring the mighty nomad. Or wait it's agent_tashi here



well, what did you bring?


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 11, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> well, what did you bring?


Bad pings and witcher 3


----------



## RCuber (Jun 13, 2015)

[MENTION=140405]Hrishi[/MENTION] getting shocked


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 13, 2015)

hahaha btw when do you guys play and on which server??


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jun 13, 2015)

We usually play after dinner around 8-11pm for most or longer on weekends. For voice communication mumble is used and the favorite bf3 server is IGNITE ESPORTS


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 13, 2015)

RCuber said:


> [MENTION=140405]Hrishi[/MENTION] getting shocked



lmao.....haha.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 17, 2015)

ManiDhillon said:


> Okay, Form is updated. I know there is already a thread and database for IN-Game IDs but this form/database is for PlayDate thread only.
> The main motive is to know each active player and to recognize who is who.
> This is not WhatsApp enrollment form, that form is managed by    [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION] .
> 
> ...




Seeing that we have new members, and an increased attendance, let me quote this post from PD v2.0 thread here ^^

this will help us get organized.

- - - Updated - - -

obviously, there is no compulsion to join either. but its just fun.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 21, 2015)

My second Anti Air Video


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 22, 2015)

Now those are some good kills.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 24, 2015)

Battlefield 3 @ ₹ 150 at Origin.com


----------

